# [Official] Seasonic X Series Owners Club



## DevilGear44

X-650 here!


----------



## TheStealthyOne

X-750, though overkill, I got it for $120!









Also I recommend sharpie-ing those ugly multi-colored segments on the cables.

Before...









After...


----------



## somebodysb2

added


----------



## somebodysb2

Hey guys the sig code is up!

Sig code:

The *Sea Sonic* *X Series* Owners Club



PHP:


 [URL=http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/975539-seasonic-x-series-owners-club.html]The [B]Sea Sonic[/B] [B]X Series[/B] Owners Club[/URL]


----------



## Am*

Nice club. I will probably join it in about 1-2 months time, plan on getting a X-560.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Do we need pics...? I have a X750. Its my sig rig. Love it!


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12887502*
> Do we need pics...? I have a X750. Its my sig rig. Love it!


your in, but it will be great to have pics


----------



## Homeles

Add me! I'll hopefully have pics later.


----------



## Bootsand

Question guys... I popped into the PSU thread to ask about an X650 and saw this thread. Perfect timing.

I'm about to pull the trigger and pick up a Seasonic X650 and wanted to make sure it would run my rig (see my sig)

AMD quad core, sapphy 6950, 3 HDD's, and want to be able to run a bulldozer 8-core when they arrive.

Would the 650 be enough? Thanks!

EDIT: I'm actually currently using a 650w and clearly its working, but is it close to the max, or...?


----------



## Culverin

X-650 here.

The first few weeks I got it, I thought the fan was broken cause it only spins once in a while. It runs so hot.

Does nobody else find that very weird?


----------



## Am*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bootsand;12888850*
> Question guys... I popped into the PSU thread to ask about an X650 and saw this thread. Perfect timing.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger and pick up a Seasonic X650 and wanted to make sure it would run my rig (see my sig)
> 
> AMD quad core, sapphy 6950, 3 HDD's, and want to be able to run a bulldozer 8-core when they arrive.
> 
> Would the 650 be enough? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I'm actually currently using a 650w and clearly its working, but is it close to the max, or...?


It would easily run it with loads of headroom.

Bulldozer will use way less power than current Phenoms so it'll easily take care of that too.


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bootsand;12888850*
> Question guys... I popped into the PSU thread to ask about an X650 and saw this thread. Perfect timing.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger and pick up a Seasonic X650 and wanted to make sure it would run my rig (see my sig)
> 
> AMD quad core, sapphy 6950, 3 HDD's, and want to be able to run a bulldozer 8-core when they arrive.
> 
> Would the 650 be enough? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I'm actually currently using a 650w and clearly its working, but is it close to the max, or...?


Bit-tech is a good place to check for this since they take their power consumption tests at the wall outlet.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2010/12/16/ati-radeon-hd-6950-review/10

Hack some extra off for the oc and you've got a lot of room...


----------



## magicase

Seasonic X-750 owner here.


----------



## krajee

I have a x650.


----------



## Behemoth777

Totally in! I just bought an x650 yesterday with a sweet deal on newegg for it.


----------



## homer98

Count me in, just got my X750 the other day, getting ready for sli ! gorgeous PSU


----------



## somebodysb2

Homeles, Culverin, magicase, krajee, Behemoth777 and homer98 are in.

Man, am I the only X-850 owner around here?


----------



## Moonzi

Got the same deal (I'm assuming) on that x-650 from newegg..just installed last night.


----------



## falcon26

Got a 750X here myself. Great psu. Only thing I do not like is the multi colored wires sticking out of the very end of them to plug into the psu. The corsair one has them all nice and covered....


----------



## TheSonicEmerald

X750 owner here. Runs fanless all the time, love it!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCast88

I have the X-750 Gold =] Its E'fing [email protected]


----------



## somebodysb2

Moonzi, falcon26, TheSonicEmerald and CCast88 are in!


----------



## magicase

Somebodysb2 you should make the sig tag into a yellow/gold colour to match the psu


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12937523*
> Somebodysb2 you should make the sig tag into a yellow/gold colour to match the psu


My sig making skills suck, perhaps you should do it for me?


----------



## magicase

Ok i'll give it a shot. How's this?








*SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12943646*
> Ok i'll give it a shot. How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*


Make the "X" gold instead of yellow.


----------



## Philistine

That's as close to "gold" as you can get with this forum's software.

I'll have my X650 by the end of the day.


----------



## SHMaRiM

I'm about to be an x series owner









Got the X650 on newegg for $110.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12943646*
> Ok i'll give it a shot. How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*


done. this is the new sig


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Owner of a X-650:


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12943646*
> Ok i'll give it a shot. How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*


I take back my eariler comment. You can use HTML color codes here.








*SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*









Thats a bit more goldish.








*SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*









Maybe too much towards 24k gold but a bit closer to the color on the PSU.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;12946117*
> I take back my eariler comment. You can use HTML color codes here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a bit more goldish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe too much towards 24k gold but a bit closer to the color on the PSU.


can you make the sig clickable?


----------



## Philistine

http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/975539-seasonic-x-series-owners-club.html







*SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*









Clickable now. The "X" was too big for the sig (per sig rules).

PHP code



PHP:


[thread="975539"]
[IMG alt="king.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/king.gif[/IMG][B]SeaSonic X Series Owners Club[/B][IMG alt="king.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/king.gif[/IMG]
[/thread]

Thanks for starting the club!


----------



## tand1

Just finished installing an X650 I picked up on that Newegg deal.


----------



## Philistine

Whats in the box?!


----------



## rxsocal

Count me in. Just installed my x650 two nights ago.










P.S where do we put the PHP code?


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxsocal;12952579*
> P.S where do we put the PHP code?


Copy it an add it to your signature.


----------



## somebodysb2

tand1, Philistine & rxsocal are in.


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

I bought an X-650 recently (in the process of building my i7/SB build) and still waiting for some other parts to come in. I have the PS, MB, RAM, GPU, HDD so far. No CPU yet (still debating between i5-2500K vs. i7-2600K) and still trying to decide on the case.

Meantime, is there a way to test the PSU to verify it's working? I remember reading somewhere that is a procedure by using connecting a case fan and shorting out two pins using a paper clip?

Thanks!

PS - Add me to the SeaSonic X series owners club too!


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onedollarinmywallet;13000465*
> I bought an X-650 recently (in the process of building my i7/SB build) and still waiting for some other parts to come in. I have the PS, MB, RAM, GPU, HDD so far. No CPU yet (still debating between i5-2500K vs. i7-2600K) and still trying to decide on the case.
> 
> Meantime, is there a way to test the PSU to verify it's working? I remember reading somewhere that is a procedure by using connecting a case fan and shorting out two pins using a paper clip?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS - Add me to the SeaSonic X series owners club too!


Your in.

OT: if you are only gaming, get the 2500K and save $100.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onedollarinmywallet;13000465*
> Meantime, is there a way to test the PSU to verify it's working? I remember reading somewhere that is a procedure by using connecting a case fan and shorting out two pins using a paper clip?


Yes you can. Simply run a wire between the green and a black lead on the 24-pin MB connector. Don't expect the PSU fan to kick in though. It'll only start at 20% load.


----------



## Nick911

I have one!


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick911;13017164*
> I have one!


Your in.


----------



## killeraxemannic

x750 Here!


----------



## Bassdoken

x-650
I was wondering when this would be made. lol.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13019289*
> x750 Here!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;13019293*
> x-650
> I was wondering when this would be made. lol.


both of you are in.


----------



## aznofazns

I'm in with my X-650.

I'm wondering, are there any good reviews of the X-850? I'd like how to see some overload tests done on it.


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone know the gauge of the x-650 power cable?


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;13017139*
> Yes you can. Simply run a wire between the green and a black lead on the 24-pin MB connector. Don't expect the PSU fan to kick in though. It'll only start at 20% load.


Thanks for the tip!

I did pick up an i7-2600K CPU and a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ earlier today at MC so I should be able to test "on the bench" until I order a case.


----------



## Lostcase

Add me please, X650 here.


























Man oh man, I love this PSU. The most quiet PSU I've ever owned.

I am thinking about getting the X850 for my next build (bulldozer and CF 6970).


----------



## somebodysb2

aznofazns and Lostcase are in.


----------



## beers

I be rocking the x750 matey.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;13058471*
> I be rocking the x750 matey.


your in.


----------



## Destinycakes

Count me in. Purchased a X-850 from newegg the other day.


----------



## hollywood406

I have 2!
















The SS-660 (Server) and SS-400 (HTPC). I love them both, the modular connectors and the hybrid fan are great features. The SS-400 is fanless but my SS-660 runs fanless too since it's drawing less than 30% of it's available power.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Oooh, sign me up please







I'm using an X650 in my sig rig.


----------



## somebodysb2

You guys are in.

@hollywood406 are those PSU's X series? if not then you can't join


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;13061156*
> You guys are in.
> 
> @hollywood406 are those PSU's X series? if not then you can't join


Oh Yeah!







They're X-Series labeled SS-

like this

They need to allow us more room in our Sig....... I'm maxed out and can't fit anything more!


----------



## Mako0312

I got the X-750

Let's see if I got pics on my phone.


----------



## somebodysb2

hollywood406 and Mako0312 are in.


----------



## ocpokey

Weird, I could have sworn I posted in this thread!

Well anyway, I'm the proud new owner of a Seasonic X650, so smooth, so quiet, so nice, yum









I'll add up a pic later, though my rig isn't that impressive lol.


----------



## verbatim81973

Add me too. I have recently bought a X650. Been a good one so far.


----------



## somebodysb2

ocpokey & verbatim81973 are in.


----------



## poiu

own a Seasonic X850









one Corair AX850 was also around this time


----------



## nawon72

Can i join? Here's mine:








It's a SeaSonic X 850. And yes, it's in a box.


----------



## somebodysb2

poiu and nawon72 are in.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Heads up guys the x750 Gold is on sale on newegg right now for 129.99! I got mine for a little cheaper but this is still a great deal!

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/988697-newegg-seasonic-x750-80-gold-129-a.html


----------



## tats

Just bought mine, shipped today too!


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats;13105490*
> Just bought mine, shipped today too!


which model?


----------



## grassh0ppa

bought mine today. I got the X-760







I can post pics in a week or so if required


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;13106353*
> which model?


Oops the x750 from the newegg sale.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tats*


Oops the x750 from the newegg sale.


your in.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


bought mine today. I got the X-760







I can post pics in a week or so if required


X-750 or X-760?

btw POST PICS


----------



## killeraxemannic

Already in the club... Heard you wanted pix!


----------



## kink

+

X750
the foundation to my system.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;13122973*
> X-750 or X-760?
> 
> btw POST PICS


x-760









still waiting for all my parts to come in so I can pick it up at NCIX!


----------



## Wubble

I have had an X-750 for a couple months now,


----------



## tats

Gonna throw this bad boy in on Saturday.


----------



## somebodysb2

grassh0ppa, kink and Wubble are in.


----------



## Maou

I've just got my Seasonic X750 for 3 days,and it has been making some strange noise.
Well,i don't know how to describe how the noise is,it happens pretty random,mostly when i turned off my pc and went to sleep,then turn it on and it happens(idle states,no fulload), it lasted around 2-3 minutes, there was time it's about 10 minutes.
So the question: is it normal? is a normal Seasonic X750 making any strange noise at all?


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;13150059*
> I've just got my Seasonic X750 for 3 days,and it has been making some strange noise.
> Well,i don't know how to describe how the noise is,it happens pretty random,mostly when i turned off my pc and went to sleep,then turn it on and it happens(idle states,no fulload), it lasted around 2-3 minutes, there was time it's about 10 minutes.
> So the question: is it normal? is a normal Seasonic X750 making any strange noise at all?


Not normal, I had a X-750 before I upgraded to X-850 and it was near silent.


----------



## Maou

Well,this happens at idle,i tested at fulload (furmark + prime95) and it's still silent.
similar to this one (from 0:10)

  
 



  



 
 guess i should RMA it?


----------



## nerdybeat

Love my SeaSonic X750. Super quiet and reliable. I have never skimped out on PSUs, I have always had SeaSonic or Corsair. I will have to copy one of the users in here and sharpie the multi-colored wires on some of the cables.


----------



## somebodysb2

Maou and nerdybeat are in.

@Maou
yes, rma it, theres obviously somethings faulty.


----------



## leopold1985

Hijacking with love....







(this might be useful to many members of this fan club)

I noticed that someone mention something about "sharpie-ing" to remove the ugly multi-colour wires. Exactly how is it done?


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leopold1985;13158289*
> Hijacking with love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this might be useful to many members of this fan club)
> 
> I noticed that someone mention something about "sharpie-ing" to remove the ugly multi-colour wires. Exactly how is it done?


1. Take your PSU
2. Take a black sharpie
3. Color the wires
4. ????
5. Profit


----------



## BLinux

i have a X-650 i got at Newegg for $112. Love the thing... totally silent... it made me realize the other fan noises in my computer.


----------



## BradleyW

sign me up! Had my seasonic for ages.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLinux*


i have a X-650 i got at Newegg for $112. Love the thing... totally silent... it made me realize the other fan noises in my computer.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


sign me up! Had my seasonic for ages.


BLinux and BradleyW are in.


----------



## Lostcase

the X series needs to go to 1000watts soon..


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


the X series needs to go to 1000watts soon..


http://news.softpedia.com/news/Seaso...s-187645.shtml


----------



## Shogon

Oh man, The 860W and another 480 to complete my monster <3


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shogon*


Oh man, The 860W and another 480 to complete my monster <3


your in.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*


http://news.softpedia.com/news/Seaso...s-187645.shtml


Seasonic raising the bar. The only other platinum PSU I know of is that 550W Kingwin.


----------



## Moratorius

I recently upgraded to a Seasonix X-850... from a Seasonic X-650, heh. Too used to maintaining a safety margin despite the efficiency of modern power supplies...


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moratorius;13222691*
> I recently upgraded to a Seasonix X-850... from a Seasonic X-650, heh. Too used to maintaining a safety margin despite the efficiency of modern power supplies...


your in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13222358*
> Seasonic raising the bar. The only other platinum PSU I know of is that 550W Kingwin.


yea, i bet corsair will rebrand the 80+ platinum models into their AX series, like how they rebranded the 80+ gold models.

Kingwin = Super Flower OEM
Their PSU's are pretty good too.


----------



## SectorNine50

I just picked up an X650 from Newegg!

Lovin' the modular design and how damn quiet the thing is! My only complaint is I'd like to be able to have the fan turning slowly all the time. Based on what I read the fan turns on based on load instead of internal temperature...

I suppose Seasonic knows what they are doin', though!


----------



## kink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50;13228861*
> I just picked up an X650 from Newegg!
> 
> Lovin' the modular design and how damn quiet the thing is! My only complaint is I'd like to be able to have the fan turning slowly all the time. Based on what I read the fan turns on based on load instead of internal temperature...
> 
> I suppose Seasonic knows what they are doin', though!


+

It's ambient temperature for fan,
doubt you see it spin,..X-series are cool cucumbers


----------



## jbranton

I would like to join. I have the X-650. Sweet PSU.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50;13228861*
> I just picked up an X650 from Newegg!
> 
> Lovin' the modular design and how damn quiet the thing is! My only complaint is I'd like to be able to have the fan turning slowly all the time. Based on what I read the fan turns on based on load instead of internal temperature...
> 
> I suppose Seasonic knows what they are doin', though!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbranton;13231105*
> I would like to join. I have the X-650. Sweet PSU.


SectorNine50 and jbranton are in.


----------



## charliehorse55

X560.

I gotta love this thing.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;13241495*
> X560.
> 
> I gotta love this thing.


your in.


----------



## criminal

X-650 here.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal;13288796*
> X-650 here.


your in.


----------



## Bassdoken

You should probably format the OP to separate the models that people own.

Like X560 owners,
~~

X650 owners
~~~
X660 owners, etc etc


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;13350371*
> You should probably format the OP to separate the models that people own.
> 
> Like X560 owners,
> ~~
> 
> X650 owners
> ~~~
> X660 owners, etc etc


Actually, I'm thinking of making a google spreadsheet for everyone to just add themselves.


----------



## vesley

X-850 here







.

I know i know. It's a massive overkill. I got it for a fantastic prize.

I'm in the beginning of a upgrade and parts will one by one be replaced.

The fan won't even spin when the computer is at idle.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vesley;13359149*
> X-850 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know i know. It's a massive overkill. I got it for a fantastic prize.
> 
> I'm in the beginning of a upgrade and parts will one by one be replaced.
> 
> The fan won't even spin when the computer is at idle.


your in.


----------



## Rittzy

get me in here







x-750


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rittzy;13367887*
> get me in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-750


your in.


----------



## knoxy_14

seasonic X-750 here


----------



## sarojz

Just installed an X-series 850 in my Rig but no pics. I still have the box will that do?


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


seasonic X-750 here



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarojz*


Just installed an X-series 850 in my Rig but no pics. I still have the box will that do?










knoxy_14 and sarojz are in.


----------



## chinesethunda

I wanna join! i have a x-650 that i got with newegg on sale!


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13378058*
> I wanna join! i have a x-650 that i got with newegg on sale!


your in.


----------



## bobfig

Got a x-660 here. Was $129 at microcenter


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig;13379061*
> Got a x-660 here. Was $129 at microcenter


your in


----------



## MartinVDS

I have a Seasonic S12D-750 . Does that count?


----------



## FreekyGTi

ordered my x-650 from newegg...they finally got them back in stock

so can i join? ill post pics when it gets here later on in the week


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MartinVDS*


I have a Seasonic S12D-750 . Does that count?


It's up to the club owner, but the S12D series really has nothing to do with the X series. S12D/M12D were the premium units before the X series came out. They're still quite good, but aren't as advanced as the X series, which use an LLC resonant design instead of the traditional double forward design used in the S12D.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MartinVDS*


I have a Seasonic S12D-750 . Does that count?


sorry but x series or nothing









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


ordered my x-650 from newegg...they finally got them back in stock

so can i join? ill post pics when it gets here later on in the week


your in


----------



## Anthony360

gots me an x-750 from newegg a while back... to replace my perfectly fine corsair 750









but yea, love the thing. modular cables FTW!


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthony360*


gots me an x-750 from newegg a while back... to replace my perfectly fine corsair 750









but yea, love the thing. modular cables FTW!










your in.

but you do realize that corsair psu's are rebrands of seasonic right?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*


your in.

but you do realize that corsair psu's are rebrands of seasonic right?


Some are. Unless he had an AX750, then it was at least an upgrade.


----------



## For Victory

Does this power supply have a 6-pin cable for running to your motherboard for video card power? My motherboard has a 6 pin connector for pci-e video card power but I can't remember if mine came with the right cable.


----------



## v639dragoon

just got an x850 in from newegg!


----------



## Anthony360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*


your in.

but you do realize that corsair psu's are rebrands of seasonic right?


It was a tx model but I really wanted a modular psu


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v639dragoon;13483930*
> just got an x850 in from newegg!


your in


----------



## Shooter116

Just installed my new X-560. To put it simply, I love this thing! I'm amazed at how much louder my CX400 was while gaming. I never really noticed it until now.


----------



## somebodysb2

Shooter116 is in.


----------



## animal0307

Getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these. Does the extra $20 justify the X750 over the X650. Plan on powering a C2Q Q9550 and 2x 5770's on an Asus Rampage Formula x48 with 4-8gbs of ram?


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


Getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these. Does the extra $20 justify the X750 over the X650. Plan on powering a C2Q Q9550 and 2x 5770's on an Asus Rampage Formula x48 with 4-8gbs of ram?


Definitely not for that setup. If you were going to run two 6970's and an I7 or something then maybe. You could even get by with the X560. Either that or the X650 would suit you just fine with plenty of room to CF higher-end cards. (on the X650 that is)


----------



## animal0307

Cool. Thanks for the help. Ya I had the x650 in mind.


----------



## suitaroh

Got an X-750 here







Still not sure if my fan has ever turned on







I would think it will once my gtx 480 lightning gets here. Anyone know what the best second gpu I could feasibly put on this psu for folding? Everything at ~100% then with my sig rig and the lightning minus the 250?


----------



## PriestOfSin

When I run my i7 920 at anything over 3.8GHz with an OCed 470 (around 810 core), the fan will spin up and slow down pretty often when idling. When I start up a game, it will almost always kick in. When not OCed, I don't think i've ever seen it even turn...

this is the X-650.

EDIT: Sorry if it's off topic, but let's say I backed this i7 down to a more reasonable OC (3.33?) and decided to put two 6950's on this thing, no OC. Would the X650 pull it off?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*


When I run my i7 920 at anything over 3.8GHz with an OCed 470 (around 810 core), the fan will spin up and slow down pretty often when idling. When I start up a game, it will almost always kick in. When not OCed, I don't think i've ever seen it even turn...

this is the X-650.

EDIT: Sorry if it's off topic, but let's say I backed this i7 down to a more reasonable OC (3.33?) and decided to put two 6950's on this thing, no OC. Would the X650 pull it off?


Yep your good man!


----------



## Zach12_9

Seasonic X900 Even more overkill







add me up


----------



## Shooter116

Theres a 900-watt Seasonic X!?


----------



## Birthday Attack

Seasonic X650. Haven't put it in yet... waiting on extra SATA power splitters.


----------



## animal0307

Look what just came in for me today curtsey of godofdeath.


----------



## juano

Hey guys I got my x750 a little over a month ago for a steal of a deal of $105 at newegg. I have loved it since, my previous PSU was kinda weak and I couldn't even OC my 570 that I had at the time because of not knowing how close to the limit I was on it, but with this one I can overvolt my 580 and CPU and know that I'm still in the peak efficiency range for folding which is nice.

I do have a question about this PSU that I don't really feel warrants it's own thread so I figured I would ask here as somebody should know. Will this x750 be good to go if I choose to add another 580 Lightning when the price on them drops from Kepler? I would think that it would because the Lightning isn't any more power hungry than a regular 580 and it's only overvolted 100 mV, and my CPU is such a power miser and I don't plan on going above about 1.32 on it. Oh and like I mentioned above I do fold 24/7. Thanks.


----------



## W.ASUS

X-750


----------



## Maximus86

Got a *X750*







a few months ago, paid £100 odd, was future proofing system.
Just ordered a CoolerMaster 690 II Lite more parts coming weekly.


----------



## Birthday Attack

Just put in my X-650. It's using at least 20 less watts at the wall than my old 645!


----------



## eus105454

X-750 here!


----------



## Reflux

X650 here.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;13532635*
> Cool. Thanks for the help. Ya I had the x650 in mind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh;13542875*
> Got an X-750 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure if my fan has ever turned on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think it will once my gtx 480 lightning gets here. Anyone know what the best second gpu I could feasibly put on this psu for folding? Everything at ~100% then with my sig rig and the lightning minus the 250?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birthday Attack;13652183*
> Seasonic X650. Haven't put it in yet... waiting on extra SATA power splitters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13661480*
> Hey guys I got my x750 a little over a month ago for a steal of a deal of $105 at newegg. I have loved it since, my previous PSU was kinda weak and I couldn't even OC my 570 that I had at the time because of not knowing how close to the limit I was on it, but with this one I can overvolt my 580 and CPU and know that I'm still in the peak efficiency range for folding which is nice.
> 
> I do have a question about this PSU that I don't really feel warrants it's own thread so I figured I would ask here as somebody should know. Will this x750 be good to go if I choose to add another 580 Lightning when the price on them drops from Kepler? I would think that it would because the Lightning isn't any more power hungry than a regular 580 and it's only overvolted 100 mV, and my CPU is such a power miser and I don't plan on going above about 1.32 on it. Oh and like I mentioned above I do fold 24/7. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W.ASUS;13696196*
> X-750


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86;13703216*
> Got a *X750*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few months ago, paid £100 odd, was future proofing system.
> Just ordered a CoolerMaster 690 II Lite more parts coming weekly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454;13716965*
> X-750 here!


animal0307
suitaroh
Birthday Attack
juano
W.ASUS
Maximus86
eus105454

are in

EDIT: a mod made us official?


----------



## 161029

I want one so bad but I'm not building a rig yet. I wonder what their 80 plus platinum PSUs are going to bring to the table.


----------



## animal0307

Whoo I'm in, And sweet we are official!


----------



## Birthday Attack

Mine is saving me between 20-30 watts! That'll pay for itself in... six years...


----------



## valvehead

X-750 here.

I plan to sleeve everything at some point, but I have some case mods to do first.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Hi all !

X-760 owner here







I've been a fan of Seasonic since I bought a M12-700 four years ago to power a 8800 Ultra SLI system and never had any problem since then









Here a shot :


Can't wait for September and get one of the new 1k+ PSUs made by Seasonic







( Here and here







).


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Have an X-850 and an X-650. Love these PSU's so much, never going with anything else!


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;13798146*
> Have an X-850 and an X-650. Love these PSU's so much, never going with anything else!


So do I







And for me the PSU is the most important part of the system, I don't want to jeopardize the health of my components with a bad one.


----------



## SQLinsert

Sea Sonic X750 Gold here. Thing was hella expensive like $160 at the time. The newer X760 has much better voltage control. If you are in the market make sure to get that model.










I also run a 10 amp voltage regulator and power conditioner before the PSU.

Furman AC-215A


----------



## eatRAMEN

I have a X650 that I think might be failing as I have been getting random shutdowns like someone pulled the power cord. It's only been 3 months only too, anyone deal with Seasonic's RMA process? Heard it might be non-existent.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN;13826597*
> I have a X650 that I think might be failing as I have been getting random shutdowns like someone pulled the power cord. It's only been 3 months only too, anyone deal with Seasonic's RMA process? Heard it might be non-existent.


What? Their RMA rocks dude. The one time I dealt with them they had me a new PSU in 3 days!


----------



## Darco19

Does anyone know if there are any big differences between the new X-660/X-760 vs the "10w less" ones? I'm rockin my X-650 and was just curious since I couldn't find anything else out.


----------



## That Guy

X750 ftw!


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19;13828027*
> Does anyone know if there are any big differences between the new X-660/X-760 vs the "10w less" ones? I'm rockin my X-650 and was just curious since I couldn't find anything else out.


the 660 and 760 are just cheaper to manufacture and to adjust for that, they added the extra 10w to keep them at the price the 650 and 750 were at.


----------



## somebodysb2

valvehead TC_Fenua SQLinsert are in.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;13831619*
> valvehead TC_Fenua SQLinsert are in.


Weee , thank you


----------



## giecsar

Count me in with a wonderful 400W fanless PSU!


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

I had an X-650 but I sold it. I loved the X series so much I bought the X-750 tonight to replace my psu







.

Here is my old psu with the pci power sleeved.










Sleeving the PSU doesn't void the warranty right? I'm under the assumption that it doesn't.


----------



## eatRAMEN

Here's mine, though I'm using another PSU. Still need to RMA it. Hopefully it is the PSU that is causing my random shutoffs.


----------



## TC_Fenua

A little question : do you know an online retailer selling extra sets of cables for the X-760W ? I'll be sleeving mine soon and I don't want to rush it but I need my computer and don't want to replug everything everyday.

Thanks


----------



## duox

x750 here can i get added


----------



## threephi

I've had an X-650 for over a year, sign me up.

After flawless service in my sig rig (and the one before that), about three weeks ago it blew up suddenly while I was playing Civ V. Zero issues for over a year, then suddenly two very loud BANGS and it died completely.

The RMA was straightforward and easy. Seasonic shipped out my repaired unit within two days of receiving it, but it was another full week before I got it due to the extremely slow ground shipping from California to the east coast. Luckily I had a spare PSU to run with until then, and now the Seasonic's back home working good as new









I was quite surprised that it failed though. I take care of my computers by keeping them clean, etc. and my rig runs close to, but safely under the max capacity of the PSU. Has anyone else ever seen a similar problem?


----------



## Hun0410

Sign me up (look in signature).


----------



## IRO-Bot

Just got me a x650, or 660 as it says on the box, lol.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*


Just got me a x650, or 660 as it says on the box, lol.


660 is the 2nd gen model.


----------



## tyler2424

I just built my first Intel rig with a X660.


----------



## NKrader

mmmmm
im in!

x850 its so bawlin

they changed a few things on the newer one.. but yet the seasonic label still comes upside down and on the wrong side.


----------



## Tych0

I just bought a new x-660. The cable management and other features are great. Most of the time it also does not spin up. However, as it spins up there is a very audible clicking noise. Once it gets going the noise goes away again. However, under my usage pattern it doesn't spin for a few minutes, then spins up and down again within about a minute. Thus it makes clicking noises go on and off very regularly. They are quite loud (relatively); by far the loudest thing coming out of my PC and easily audible. Anyone else have this issue, do I have a dud fan or something else amiss? If this is how it is supposed to act I don't see how anyone can stand it. Also, this unit is nolonger on newegg or buy.com, making me wonder if there is some sort of issue. I am seriously considering returning it and getting a kingwin lzp-550. If this is 'normal' there is no way I am keeping the PSU. Thanks for any advice. I hope this is the correct forum.

-Tych0


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Man, i'm stuck in between a rock and a hard place..

Stuck on getting a 750W X Series or a 650D Corsair case. Have a 100$ neweeg gift card so i'd only be paying 30$ for the PSU and/or 50$ after MIR for the case.

Halp me someone!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;14196329*
> Man, i'm stuck in between a rock and a hard place..
> 
> Stuck on getting a 750W X Series or a 650D Corsair case. Have a 100$ neweeg gift card so i'd only be paying 30$ for the PSU and/or 50$ after MIR for the case.
> 
> Halp me someone!


get psu


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych0;14193132*
> I just bought a new x-660. The cable management and other features are great. Most of the time it also does not spin up. However, as it spins up there is a very audible clicking noise. Once it gets going the noise goes away again. However, under my usage pattern it doesn't spin for a few minutes, then spins up and down again within about a minute. Thus it makes clicking noises go on and off very regularly. They are quite loud (relatively); by far the loudest thing coming out of my PC and easily audible. Anyone else have this issue, do I have a dud fan or something else amiss? If this is how it is supposed to act I don't see how anyone can stand it. Also, this unit is nolonger on newegg or buy.com, making me wonder if there is some sort of issue. I am seriously considering returning it and getting a kingwin lzp-550. If this is 'normal' there is no way I am keeping the PSU. Thanks for any advice. I hope this is the correct forum.
> 
> -Tych0


Mines never clicked as your has in any way, the fan is near silent.


----------



## rashbeep

got a x560 to run my pc. is it just me or does anyone else have a problem with the cables seasonic has packaged? very stiff and short imo.


----------



## dutchgenius

X-650 here


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep;14225116*
> got a x560 to run my pc. is it just me or does anyone else have a problem with the cables seasonic has packaged? very stiff and short imo.


cables can be kinda short with any psu. depending on the case. my 850 has short cables but i do have a huge case. so

and good cables are stiff becuase they are biger gauge.


----------



## rprice06

Sign me up!











http://imgur.com/AuBBk


----------



## confed

x750 on its way, will be here tomorrow.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I wanna be in da club 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qm8PH4xAss&ob=av3e[/ame[/URL]]

Got my 650D today, my SeaSonic X-750w tomorrow









Ready to drop right in too.


----------



## rprice06

wizrd how did you mount that fan by your HDDs? image isnt THAT clear. is just doublesided tape or? it looks nice man.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;14289391*
> wizrd how did you mount that fan by your HDDs? image isnt THAT clear. is just doublesided tape or? it looks nice man.


Its a little confusing, but I didn't use tape. I acutally used long thin screws if you can see them in the picture. Only 1 will actually screw in to the HDD cages (furthest from me). The 2nd screw closest to the me wont, but you can still put it in and use a screw holder or w/e. they are called to tighten at the other end of the screw. I'll take a picture of what I used. Its a little had to expain.









EDIT:









I believe its called a screw nut. Heres a little better picture. (Sorry my phone camera sucks







)


----------



## rprice06

I like it man +rep


----------



## ehume

Great idea for a club! I've got three: two X-650's and an X-750.

First rig, pre-cleaning:










Second rig:










Third rig:


----------



## animal0307

Need some help help with my sleeving. I believe I messed up my pin map/diagram. Anyone know when I can get a good one?

This is what I came up with.


----------



## brewboy49

X660 here. Some clicking very audible on power-up, but stops within few seconds.


----------



## nickjans3

X-750 here.


----------



## t-ramp

X-750 here also.


----------



## Zero4549

Oh dear... I dont recall what I have. Its in ***urou... *must get over lazyness to click sig*

750 apparently.


----------



## DZH

X-750, got it for 73 dollars off EBAY. Best deal ever


----------



## galiot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


Need some help help with my sleeving. I believe I messed up my pin map/diagram. Anyone know when I can get a good one?

This is what I came up with.











Was curious if you figured out the proper diagram, I am currently sleeving an X-660 as well and seem to have a few discrepancies


----------



## galiot

After doing alot of digging since I seemed to have mixed up the Modular cable on my X660 I found the Seasonic Pinout diagrams for X560/660/760/850KM










SeasonicPDF


----------



## Rick Arter

Just bought a X-760 from Microcenter had a sale for $159.99 not bad for such a sweet modular PSU. Will add a pic soon when its in my rig.


----------



## Shadowness

X-750 Here


----------



## lollingtonbear

This will probably be the last power supply I will ever need to buy


----------



## denial_

Proud owner of a X-650 here XD


----------



## Sir Cota

X-760 here as the first new component of my new build ...


----------



## Shogon

How much did some of you pay for the X650? Was looking in my newegg order history and I payed $150 for mine









On another note, my X850 will be here Monday along with my 2nd 580, couldn't wait for the X860


----------



## ehume

Basically you wait for sales. I was able to get an X750 in May for $120 because it was now "last year's model" and it was put on sale. Now I find that the X760 has been deactivated, or at least out of stock. Weird.

The X650 is now $140. I got one on sale last October for $110.

So, I bide my time. As the Heinz 57 ad used to say, "Good things come to those who wait."


----------



## Michalius

X750 owner here.










However, I noticed that when my fan started up it was hitting something while rotating, pretty nasty sound. I'm debating between opening it up and fixing myself or keeping the warranty and having it RMA'd. Anyone else have this problem?

Also, pretty nasty coil whine.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;14923423*
> X750 owner here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I noticed that when my fan started up it was hitting something while rotating, pretty nasty sound. I'm debating between opening it up and fixing myself or keeping the warranty and having it RMA'd. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Also, pretty nasty coil whine.


If you mount the unit fan down in most cooler master cases it will press the fan grill up against the fan. I had to flip mine over to get it to not mess with the fan. Also I thought mine was whining under load but I figured out through process of elimination that it was my video cards not the PSU


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;14924106*
> If you mount the unit fan down in most cooler master cases it will press the fan grill up against the fan. I had to flip mine over to get it to not mess with the fan. Also I thought mine was whining under load but I figured out through process of elimination that it was my video cards not the PSU


Yeah, that was ruled out because it replaced a Corsair 650HX with the exact same setup otherwise. No coil whine before.


----------



## vcrazy

post removed


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14732812*
> Basically you wait for sales. I was able to get an X750 in May for $120 because it was now "last year's model" and it was put on sale. Now I find that the X760 has been deactivated, or at least out of stock. Weird.


That was weird for me too. I got an X-750 several weeks ago $140 shipped, and found the X760 MIA from NewEgg's website as well. It appears the main improvement with the X760 was in transient loads, the one minor ***** in the first-gen X-Series' armor.


----------



## Michalius

Flipped the PSU around, sure enough, no more fan issues. However, the coil whine is pretty bad. Is that something that they would take care of in an RMA?


----------



## Phatal

I have a SeaSonic 750W 80+ Gold and sleeved the 24-pin, GPU and CPU cables.


----------



## sn0w

I want to feel special too...


----------



## Chrit

I think I'm the only one here with the x460


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrit*


I think I'm the only one here with the x460


Is it passive?


----------



## Chrit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Is it passive?


Yep. Not one moving part!


----------



## RainMotorsports

Well crap add me in for X750. Might give me an excuse to throw another seasonic in my arcade box.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

x850.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15219238*
> x850.


Ooooh. Me envious.


----------



## bayourebel

I will have it in friday and hopefully installed same day. Hopefully it will be better than my ocz fatality 550 I have now. Anuone needing a 650 watt psu needs to jump on this deal at newegg cause it expires in a couple days.


----------



## evil jerry

I'm thinking about getting one of these in a few months, I've heard that SeaSonic make the PW Supply's for XFX, anyone know if there is truth to that as they stock a XFX 750 XXX for $100 at the micro center near my house.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry;15315834*
> I'm thinking about getting one of these in a few months, I've heard that SeaSonic make the PW Supply's for XFX, anyone know if there is truth to that as they stock a XFX 750 XXX for $100 at the micro center near my house.


Look up a review or two. Usually reviews take the psu apart and see who made it.

Edit: Review here. It is indeed Seasonic, based on Seasonic's previous generation, the M12D, but JonnyGURU reviewer OklahomaWolf gave it 9.7. That's a very good score.


----------



## DigitalSavior

x760


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15318140*
> Look up a review or two. Usually reviews take the psu apart and see who made it.
> 
> Edit: Review here. It is indeed Seasonic, based on Seasonic's previous generation, the M12D, but JonyGURU reviewer OklahomaWolf gave it 9.7. That's a very good score.


Thankyou bro. Rep+


----------



## captainkelly

x-760 here









$131 at Micro Center thanks to there recent sale and awesome coupons!


----------



## sticks435

X-650 from the newegg sale earlier this year. Had bought a Corsair HX650 and ended up getting the X too lol. Now I have a spare 650W just sitting around.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sticks435*


X-650 from the newegg sale earlier this year. Had bought a Corsair HX650 and ended up getting the X too lol. Now I have a spare 650W just sitting around.


Hmm. Now you need to buy that 650 case so you'll have a 650 in a 650 . . .


----------



## yesitsmario

Anybody know when a good sale for the x650 is coming? It it just random? I've seen them go for $110, anybody seen them go for cheaper? I really want one for my next build early next year.


----------



## Banga87

Am currently building my computer and im having problems with the cabling of the seasonic on my ASUS P8Z68-V Pro mobo.

With the seasonic, they have labeled the cables pcie/cpu etc etc. I put the cables where they are meant to go on the mobo, but when i goto plug them into the unit itself, one of the CPU ones does not fit into the cpu section of the unit. It can be pluged into the PCIE section, it has a extra 4 holes by no pins inside.

Hope someone understands!

Pic of the unit










Pic of the cable










***???


----------



## threephi

I think the problem is you have that cable reversed. Plug the side of the cable with 8 pins (on the right in your photo, labeled "CPU") into the PSU. I'm not at home now so I cant check my own cables at the moment, but you should also be able to separate the part of the connector with those 4 unused pins to push them out of the way.

I would *strongly* recommend against plugging the CPU into a PCIE output FWIW.


----------



## t-ramp

That's how it's supposed to be. It's meant to support dual-CPU systems, so that CPU cable would go into one of the PCIe ports if needed. You should have another CPU power cable, right? Just use that one.


----------



## NKrader

does the ss-1000 platinum fall into this club?

if not then im not in this club anymore, sold my x850 and got a shiney new platinum 1000w


----------



## ehume

Join me up. I have two X-650's and an X-750.


----------



## WillyRay

Seasonic X650 Gold here ... pic in ASRock rig below.


----------



## waltcujo

WELL THEN, you can add me & my 750X to the club sir! I'll remove it and add some better pics soon.


----------



## animal0307

x750 on sale for anyone that cares. Ordered mine last night. Now I got a x650 going in the lanbox/server and the x750 will be in the main. Nice thing about up grading from seasonic to seasonic is no cable rerouting









http://www.overclock.net/t/1206184/seasonic-x750-119-40-promo-2-1-12/0_20


----------



## BBEG

Please someone tell me reasons NOT to get a X750 for $120 shipped. Please. Because dammit...


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Please someone tell me reasons NOT to get a X750 for $120 shipped. Please. Because dammit...


you already have one? I my buy another if I can afford one


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> you already have one? I my buy another if I can afford one


i want to get a nice fanless one. im so gona wait for fanless platinum.

for my soon to be cruncher htpc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Please someone tell me reasons NOT to get a X750 for $120 shipped. Please. Because dammit...


because you should buy it for me?


----------



## animal0307

Just got my X750 in. Do I need post a pic for the update?


----------



## AMD_Freak

my SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 is in route couldn't pass up the deal the egg had this week with the 15% off sale ...Ill post pics when it gets here if needed.... I know I know its WAY overkill for my needs but it was on sale


----------



## Nocturin

I wanna join!
I was stoked when i found the pSU wrapped in a velour bag. It was getting a crown royal, but in paWAR!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banga87*
> 
> Am currently building my computer and im having problems with the cabling of the seasonic on my ASUS P8Z68-V Pro mobo.
> With the seasonic, they have labeled the cables pcie/cpu etc etc. I put the cables where they are meant to go on the mobo, but when i goto plug them into the unit itself, one of the CPU ones does not fit into the cpu section of the unit. It can be pluged into the PCIE section, it has a extra 4 holes by no pins inside.
> Hope someone understands!
> Pic of the unit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of the cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***???


I had this issue too, all of my cables were difficult to put in.

I went backwards, plugged the 24pin atx (the one that goes into the mb) and then plugged into the psu.

Glad to see that I wasn't the only one that felt stupid







. I was holding the cable looking at the MB connecter and thinking the cable had 4 too many pins. Then I flipped it around, and it was cake. IIRC (just built 3 days ago) the sides with the wording goes into the psu, and the latches go into that hole above the socket. Remember, KISS: quare peg to square whole, and round peg in round hole. If you get really stumped, just count both ends and the 24 pined one goes in the MB. The PSU end is two ends, the bigger of the two goes into the 20 pin "mb" slot, and the other one goes in the 8 pin "mb" slot.


----------



## 072665995

does sig rig count as proof or do i ahve to take a picture


----------



## somebodysb2

Just join yourselves, don't have enough time to update.


----------



## Evilsplashy

X750 Here!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*
> 
> Just join yourselves, don't have enough time to update.


I did just that, get me in that OP when you can get a few minutes to breathe







.


----------



## carrotman

I have a X650 and X750, though I don't currently have a picture.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Add me plz


----------



## Darkslide

How do we add ourselves?

I got my X-750 when Newegg had it on sale for 109.99


----------



## kikkO

Cool, didn't know there was a Seasonic X club.

X750 here

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/33327#page=0&sort=display_order


----------



## General Disarray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslide*
> 
> I got my X-750 when Newegg had it on sale for 109.99


Lucky! I got my X-750 for $119, still a good deal.

Also, not sure if fan broken, or just not spinning because its so frakkin efficient.


----------



## jose06

Nice and quiet
Ripped it out the box and slammed it in


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> Lucky! I got my X-750 for $119, still a good deal.
> Also, not sure if fan broken, or just not spinning because its so frakkin efficient.


It runs fanless until its under heavy load.


----------



## xDriftyy

I love Seasonic, they're sending me a replacement overnight because mine has a coil whine. No payment info asked for, they trust me as a customer to return the defective one once I get that one. People say you're just paying for the name, well I feel good knowing this company has such good support as well


----------



## Nocturin

Sort of fixed the sig link (same thing without color) if you guys want to grab it.

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]
:king: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/0_70] SeaSonic X Series Owners Club[/URL]:king:
[/CENTER]

Also,

I have the strangest thing with my new comp, the PC whines when *NOT* under load. When the system is under load, the whine goes away. Do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## candy_van

Hmm, not a lot of X-560 owners in here...just makes us more exclusive then


----------



## NKrader

im in again, added an x750 to my quad opteron cruncher


----------



## Jeffredo

Just got my X-560 from Amazon this week. Love it so far. May I be added to the club please?


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> Just got my X-560 from Amazon this week. Love it so far. May I be added to the club please?


OP hasn't been updated since September


----------



## Luke88

hi, anyone knows if the new corsair sleeved cables are compatible with my seasonic x650 ?
looking at the photos seems that the connectors are almost identicals on seasonic X series and corsair ax series, but I want to be sure of it before spending 60 euros


----------



## Nocturin

They should be, a power cable is a power cable, and since seasonic makes most of the corsair units, it should be standard.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Just puttin this here in case owners list is updated...


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I've got the 850.


----------



## Jeffredo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> OP hasn't been updated since September


Hmm.... Some active person should reconstruct the members list and start updating it again (if the O.P. has gone MIA).


----------



## jdk33

I have an x-1250 and a platinum 1000, can I join?


----------



## Big Shabazz

is the 750W enough to run a single loop setup for water cooling? Because I believe that's gonna be the next step for my computer after I get a new CPU and GPUs, but I'm also wondering if I need to invest in something that's a 1000W+


----------



## Vuashke

for your phenom + 6850 crossfire? a good 500-550w is plenty


----------



## xDriftyy

We need someone to take over this club. Quick call the admins! lol.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke*
> 
> for your phenom + 6850 crossfire? a good 500-550w is plenty


Well I was planning on updating to an FX Series CPU and 2 GTX 570s.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> Hmm.... Some active person should reconstruct the members list and start updating it again (if the O.P. has gone MIA).


I'm thinking about it....









Anyone ever had their PSU whine when NOT under load? I get this terrible whining until the CPU gets up to about 16% load... ?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I'm thinking about it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever had their PSU whine when NOT under load? I get this terrible whining until the CPU gets up to about 16% load... ?


RMA, If my psu ever made enough noise to let me know it was there i wouldnt even think about it, it would be instantly out the door to manufacture.

yeah thats gona be a problem with cap/coil noise


----------



## xDriftyy

Talked to OP, he said he would fix the club this weekend and he never did :/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Talked to OP, he said he would fix the club this weekend and he never did :/


He's busy, *shrug*

I'll give it a couple more weeks for the stuff to settle down here(IRL), if there are no changes I'll contact an admin to see our options.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Just to let anyone who owns a Seasonic PSU know, if there's any issues with specific cables that came with the PSU, or if you're like me and try and modify it (and fail) there's a company called Antron Electronics that works with Seasonic that makes replacement PSU cables. Haven't heard anything about price yet, but that's where I was referred.

Don't know if this has been mentioned on this thread already, but I just figured I'd let everyone know.









Linky : Antron Electronics


----------



## DBEAU

Here's mine. X-660


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Just to let anyone who owns a Seasonic PSU know, if there's any issues with specific cables that came with the PSU, or if you're like me and try and modify it (and fail) there's a company called Antron Electronics that works with Seasonic that makes replacement PSU cables. Haven't heard anything about price yet, but that's where I was referred.
> Don't know if this has been mentioned on this thread already, but I just figured I'd let everyone know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linky : Antron Electronics


called them about local pickup for a replacement 24pin for my x1250 8 bucks for it..


----------



## adi518

Add me in, X-560... I just LOVE this power supply. pimped mine with all new cables. Screw them stock cables.


----------



## Diablo85

count me in. I have an X-750


----------



## nawon72

I win:



Link

Pic from this post.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Just to let anyone who owns a Seasonic PSU know, if there's any issues with specific cables that came with the PSU, or if you're like me and try and modify it (and fail) there's a company called Antron Electronics that works with Seasonic that makes replacement PSU cables. Haven't heard anything about price yet, but that's where I was referred.
> Don't know if this has been mentioned on this thread already, but I just figured I'd let everyone know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linky : Antron Electronics


Just got some replacement cables in from these guys today and they're awesome. I even got them to do custom length cables for me for the 8 and 24-pin cables. Just trying to pimp these guys out if anyone needs custom cables or replacements


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Just got some replacement cables in from these guys today and they're awesome. I even got them to do custom length cables for me for the 8 and 24-pin cables. Just trying to pimp these guys out if anyone needs custom cables or replacements


I did the same but I got sleeved ones. What's the point of replacing the cables to the same cables just different lengths? Better off getting the ones I did.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Just got some replacement cables in from these guys today and they're awesome. I even got them to do custom length cables for me for the 8 and 24-pin cables. Just trying to pimp these guys out if anyone needs custom cables or replacements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same but I got sleeved ones. What's the point of replacing the cables to the same cables just different length? Better off getting the ones I did.
Click to expand...

did you buy them pre sleeved? if so, where from?


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> did you buy them pre sleeved? if so, where from?


www.moddiy.com

I threw away all the stock cables.


----------



## selectstriker2

count me in with an X-750


----------



## Hartk1213

please add me ive got the x650 it was an awesome deal 89.99 brand new at the egg shellshocker deal a while back


----------



## xDriftyy

in hope of the organizer coming back, i have 4 x650's


----------



## adi518

Strangely, I can't get the signature code to work... any clue why? :\ I copy pasted it.


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Strangely, I can't get the signature code to work... any clue why? :\ I copy pasted it.


The recent OCN redesign changed what BB code is supported, and that sig code predates those changes.


----------



## adi518

I see..hmm can I get an update code then? :]


----------



## Fatality_

I have a X-1050, I will post pics later if you need them for me to be added


----------



## AMD_Freak

Ive been in contact with somebodysb2, we are waiting on the mods / admins to transfer over the thread. Once that is done Ill start updating everything


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> Ive been in contact with somebodysb2, we are waiting on the mods / admins to transfer over the thread. Once that is done Ill start updating everything

















Nuf said


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuf said


This!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Ok Members Ive updated the names make sure you look for your name and see if everything is Correct, If not PM me I will make some minor changes to the OP thread and Keep everything updated For those that do not have pictures posted Please Do so in your original post...


----------



## oblivious

X650 here.


----------



## AMD_Freak

UPDATED


----------



## Nocturin

Woot! Awesome job


----------



## ilocos boy

[IMG here my X750 add me pls.
]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1956288/width/600/height/400[/IMG]


----------



## NKrader

X750 not X850


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> X750 not X850


fixed


----------



## imadude10

I got a X750 but no pics ATM. I'll throw some up as soon as I can.


----------



## Nocturin

were you able to fix the sig code?


----------



## AMD_Freak

I didn't check it to be honest, someone posted one without the colors and such, I need to look for it and post it also., any suggestions to the club will be welcomed.


----------



## threephi

Seems the link and color tags were broken by having the center tag inside instead of outside. Easy fix:

*SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*

*EDIT:
BB or html currently does not display in the sig field the same as it does in a message body so until it's ever fixed, don't use this*

Code:



Code:


[center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/975539-seasonic-x-series-owners-club.html"]:king:[U][B] SeaSonic X Series Owners Club[/B][/U]:king:[/URL][/center]

And a suggestion, could you alphabetize the membership list and include it as an embedded google doc? That one I'm not quite sure how to do but I've seen it done on other clubs.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Seems the link and color tags were broken by having the center tag inside instead of outside. Easy fix:
> *SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/975539-seasonic-x-series-owners-club.html"]:king:[U][B] SeaSonic X Series Owners Club[/B][/U]:king:[/URL][/center]
> 
> And a suggestion, could you alphabetize the membership list and include it as an embedded google doc? That one I'm not quite sure how to do but I've seen it done on other clubs.


Ill look into that I'm not sure either, I just took over the thread, think the idea was to add the owners as they came along
Cool Il add that signature also so people can have a choice


----------



## tr4zz0id

Got an x-850 as super overkill right here


----------



## AMD_Freak

Seasonic deals 15% off w/ promo code SAMA15, ends 3/11 SeaSonic X750 Gold + others

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087


----------



## threephi

Well anyone who tried pasting the sig code into their sig probably noticed that it doesn't appear in your sig the same way it does as part of a post. I've just been playing around with the sig code for the last hour and have come to the conclusion that OCN's sig implementation is deeply buggy







I tried doing it in proper html using etc. to format the text but it just doesn't work the way it should. I don't think we can get it much better unless they fix it.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> I didn't check it to be honest, someone posted one without the colors and such, I need to look for it and post it also., any suggestions to the club will be welcomed.


that was me







(the one I'm using in my sig) about 1-2 pages before ( i use 70 posts a page)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Seems the link and color tags were broken by having the center tag inside instead of outside. Easy fix:
> *SeaSonic X Series Owners Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/975539-seasonic-x-series-owners-club.html"]:king:[U][B] SeaSonic X Series Owners Club[/B][/U]:king:[/URL][/center]
> 
> And a suggestion, could you alphabetize the membership list and include it as an embedded google doc? That one I'm not quite sure how to do but I've seen it done on other clubs.


Easy fix is what I thought, but if the colors stayed the link was working
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Well anyone who tried pasting the sig code into their sig probably noticed that it doesn't appear in your sig the same way it does as part of a post. I've just been playing around with the sig code for the last hour and have come to the conclusion that OCN's sig implementation is deeply buggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried doing it in proper html using etc. to format the text but it just doesn't work the way it should. I don't think we can get it much better unless they fix it.


which is why I made the code that's in my sig, I couldn't get the colors or smilies to work correctly and keep the link working.
If you search this thread for my name, you should be able to find the code post i made a few pages ago, see if you can get it working beyond that.

I was all yay HTML.... but no your right OCN sig fail, doesn't like the correct HTML tags







.

EDIT: here it is, just a basic URL, so we might need some magic to get it working, but it's the correct URL atleast







. I'm not sure, but I don't think the huddler can display color in sigs, but there may be a way!

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/0_70] SeaSonic X Series Owners Club[/URL]
[/CENTER]


----------



## threephi

Smilies and links aren't a problem, I got those working while I was testing with img and a href tags. The problem I was having was changing text formats (size, color, etc). It seems there is a forced style on sigs for plain text and links.


----------



## AMD_Freak

SeaSonic X Series X650 $99.99]SeaSonic X Series X650 99.99 w/ promo code EMCNGJG93 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL031312&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL031312-_-EMC-031312-Leaderboard-_-PowerSupplies-_-17151088-L07A


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> Smilies and links aren't a problem, I got those working while I was testing with img and a href tags. The problem I was having was changing text formats (size, color, etc). It seems there is a forced style on sigs for plain text and links.


post your sig code please


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> post your sig code please


Code:



Code:


[center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/975539-seasonic-x-series-owners-club.html"]:king:[U][B] SeaSonic X Series Owners Club[/B][/U]:king:[/URL][/center]

Pretty much what I posted previously, with the tags that don't work stripped out.


----------



## Zantrill

are us platinum guys out? we have all the benifits of the X-series, just... platinum...







Got pics!


----------



## Arizonian

Deleted post. Figured out my own question.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> are us platinum guys out? we have all the benifits of the X-series, just... platinum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got pics!


yea its just X-series sorry


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> yea its just X-series sorry


No biggy....


----------



## NKrader

this club should be for gold and platinum,


----------



## socketus

count me in, Seasonic X-850


----------



## AMD_Freak

UPDATED


----------



## jdbishop

X-650 here can I join?


----------



## AMD_Freak

yup


----------



## someonewhy

1250w here!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> 1250w here!


we want pictures


----------



## someonewhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> we want pictures


How?i already built it in if you want the pictures of the box so sure :O


----------



## billyford

Good thing i didnt put my side back on pic coming of x760


----------



## ssgtnubb

Any tips on how to get the pins out of our connectors without feeling like I'm going to break each one? It feels like to much force for the one's I've been able to take out and of those half are good and the other half are missing the side prongs here and there. I'm thinking about just buying new wire and just cutting everything apart and going from scratch at this point.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Any tips on how to get the pins out of our connectors without feeling like I'm going to break each one? It feels like to much force for the one's I've been able to take out and of those half are good and the other half are missing the side prongs here and there. I'm thinking about just buying new wire and just cutting everything apart and going from scratch at this point.


When u want to pull the pins out push up on then as far as they can go into the connecter and then put your tool in there that's what I found out to be the easiest when I did my x650...sometimes the pins are digging into the plastic and that's why you need to push them up...it does take a little force to pull them out but you shouldn't break them when u push them up like that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draven

I've got an X-1250 here is a pic.



Can I be added please


----------



## Draven

This home is temporary as I am doing a new build in August.


----------



## billyford

Heres my x 760 and my cable mangement problem as well


----------



## AMD_Freak

*UPDATED*


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> *UPDATED*


Thanks man


----------



## Crim427

I was told to post here. Okaaay.

Sig Rig: (Kinda. Q8300 replaced the e8600. And that back fan was removed)


902 I just built:


I've used them for a lot of other builds. PSU of choice.


----------



## seesee

Coil Whining - disappointing reply from customer service.

"In regard to the noise, often times, this is caused by issues between the VGA or VRM on the MB and the PSU and the PSU amplifying the noise and not necessarily the PSU itself. This is relevant to the NewEgg comments as well because the posts are not controlled by NewEgg or Sea Sonic, the posts are only opinion of the customer and root cause of failure not found or tested by us. As well, often times competitors will make erroneous posts as well, just for fun."

This is regarding seasonic x series 750w, which many people complain about the whining sound, I have this issue for 2 years and didn't realize it is a fault and worst of all I keep thinking is the fan that is near my PSU that is causing this problem.

Trust me, noise from PSU is the hardest to detect-.-

Anyway how can they blame on VGA and RAM on motherboard, when they didn't specify which model works with their PSU?

I have been a fan of seasonic psu for years, I'm very disappointed by their reply.


----------



## doco

add me to the club for my x750!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Added


----------



## Sevada88

Here is mine


----------



## hotrod717

Add me plz.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> Add me plz.


which seasonic do you have?


----------



## MODgogoMOD

Seasonic X560


----------



## AMD_Freak

*updated* 142 Members


----------



## Nocturin

woot were growing!


----------



## stevman17

Count me in. X750.


----------



## nukefission

no S12II club?


----------



## SIDWULF

Count me in baby, 760X Gold

Bling bling


----------



## AMD_Freak

*UPDATED AGAIN*


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> which seasonic do you have?


Seasonic Gold X750 Got when they were on sale at the egg for $110.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seasonic Gold X750 Got when they were on sale at the egg for $110.


That's how I got my x750. Also I have a x650 btw. Just noticed the list show I only have a x750. No rush to fix it, just letting you know.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> That's how I got my x750. Also I have a x650 btw. Just noticed the list show I only have a x750. No rush to fix it, just letting you know.


Fixed


----------



## TurboMach1

X1250 here for the new build


----------



## staryoshi

I picked up a X-650 a while back to replace my beloved HX-850 - I just didn't need that much power







Consider me in!


----------



## Fatality_

I want to order some custom sleeved cables from moddiy (site listed in OP).

Just wanted to check for compatibility here before I buy because some of you have probably ordered from there before. I just want to get a 24pin, 8pin and PCI-E 6+2 6+2. I want them all white as well.

GPU cable 12pin to dual 6+2 pin

8 Pin

24 pin

In the description for all these cables it says this: *Premium Quality Custom Made Seasonic X400 X460 X560 X660 X760 X650 X750 X850*. It doesn't mention the X-1050 Gold. Would these cables I listed/linked above still be compatible? They look like they would be but I just wanted to make sure before I buy them

thanks


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> I want to order some custom sleeved cables from moddiy (site listed in OP).
> Just wanted to check for compatibility here before I buy because some of you have probably ordered from there before. I just want to get a 24pin, 8pin and PCI-E 6+2 6+2. I want them all white as well.
> GPU cable 12pin to dual 6+2 pin
> 8 Pin
> 24 pin
> In the description for all these cables it says this: *Premium Quality Custom Made Seasonic X400 X460 X560 X660 X760 X650 X750 X850*. It doesn't mention the X-1050 Gold. Would these cables I listed/linked above still be compatible? They look like they would be but I just wanted to make sure before I buy them
> thanks


I would e-mail them to make sure


----------



## valvehead

I picked up another Seasonic last weekend:




I now have an X750 (main desktop) and an X760 (future home server / dedicated folding machine).


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I picked up another Seasonic last weekend:
> 
> 
> I now have an X750 (main desktop) and an X760 (future home server / dedicated folding machine).


Fixed


----------



## Irisservice

Count me in
SeaSonic X750 Gold in my everyday system...


----------



## Sevada88

Guys, does anyone know the CPU cable pinout for X-660 (not sure if it's the same for all of them)


----------



## AMD_Freak

I would go threw the list in the OP and find a member that has a x660 and PM them, BTW how did you break a Pin?


----------



## animal0307

That the 8 pin for cpu power right? I believe the pins don't matter as long as you keep the 12v in the pins and same for the ground.

And as far as the cables go I'd imagine they are the same for the all of Seasonic's modular PSU's. It would stupid of them to change them up. Don't quote me on the though.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> I would go threw the list in the OP and find a member that has a x660 and PM them, BTW how did you break a Pin?


Good idea! Might give it a try.

Basically a combination of carelessness and a lot of frustration. When that happens you forget there is a cable not connected and you roll over it with you desk chair.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Good idea! Might give it a try.
> Basically a combination of carelessness and a lot of frustration. When that happens you forget there is a cable not connected and you roll over it with you desk chair.


Glad you found the answer


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Glad you found the answer


Thanks man! Indeed, problem solved, it was very simple...two colors for the CPU power; black and yellow. Yellow, (12v) goes in the top (where the little clips is that locks the connector into place) and black (ground) in the bottom. Simple as that.

Big thanks to Lutro and Demented from this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/662039/cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion/7070#post_17112781


----------



## Irisservice

add me for 1 more x650 for my server


----------



## AMD_Freak

UPDATED


----------



## incurablegeek

Ever since I discovered that Seasonic manufactured PSU's for well-respected companies like Corsair (I had two Corsair 450's and one 650 fail *right out of the box*), I decided not to mess around and now purchase only Seasonic. Currently have a 650 X-Series.

I may drop that 650 down to another computer, so I need to purchase a replacement. In one of my computers (yeh, I live up to my name







), I have an Ultra X3 1,000 watt that has been used for several years now and has never, ever failed me.

I have this awful infatuation with Bigger/Better, so I thought I would buy either the Seasonic 850 or 1,000.

My system in this computer:
1) 120 Gig. SSD
2) 6-7 WD TB HDD's
3) GTX 550Ti (GeForce) and 1 EVGA GeForce 9500 GT graphics cards (I need to run 2 28 inch monitors and 1 22 inch monitor, so I need two cards.)
4) 1 Optical drive and 1 Blu-Ray burner
5) Audiophile sound card - Not a Gamer, but like my jazz -- So I need a *Quiet PSU*

Questions:
1) Recommended wattage
2) Recommended PSU
3) I would assume that shielded cables would be quieter (produce less noise), though modular is so much more convenient??

And if you think these are some really dumb-as-heck questions, your really need to see some of my others.









Thanks guys - and I guess you can put me down as a member of your Seasonic User's Club if you want to (I promise to behave myself







)


----------



## tbris84

I bought an X-750 for $119.99 after a $40 Promo code on Newegg. Excuse the cell phone camera quality.


----------



## AMD_Freak

tbris84 *Updated*


----------



## jraveendranath

Got the X-760 to cater for any future expansions..


----------



## dylwing23

Just grabbed an x750w. Amazing psu, but really overkill for me. Oh well, but was only $80.. Will try to add pics when I can.


----------



## FedericoUY

In, waiting for a X1250. Upgrading a HX1000 from corsair... Will have it for the weekend.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Post some pics guys


----------



## votum

Hey guys I am going to do a fancy sleeving job to fix my first sleeving job.

Problem is I am fairly certain the pins won't hold up to my battering a second time, I had to sacrifice a few cables last time to complete the job and use pliers to crimp, but I would much rather order a second set of cables so I can just sleev what I need, shorten them some, and not have to worry about not having a PC while I am doing it so I don't rush. Seasonic's site doesn't help much. Looking for them for an X650


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Hey guys I am going to do a fancy sleeving job to fix my first sleeving job.
> Problem is I am fairly certain the pins won't hold up to my battering a second time, I had to sacrifice a few cables last time to complete the job and use pliers to crimp, but I would much rather order a second set of cables so I can just sleev what I need, shorten them some, and not have to worry about not having a PC while I am doing it so I don't rush. Seasonic's site doesn't help much. Looking for them for an X650


Why don't you just build them from scratch? Connectors and pins are cheap and you can get the wire at any decent hardware store.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Hey guys I am going to do a fancy sleeving job to fix my first sleeving job.
> Problem is I am fairly certain the pins won't hold up to my battering a second time, I had to sacrifice a few cables last time to complete the job and use pliers to crimp, but I would much rather order a second set of cables so I can just sleev what I need, shorten them some, and not have to worry about not having a PC while I am doing it so I don't rush. Seasonic's site doesn't help much. Looking for them for an X650


If you looking for new OEM cables there is a link in the OP for them


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Hey guys I am going to do a fancy sleeving job to fix my first sleeving job.
> Problem is I am fairly certain the pins won't hold up to my battering a second time, I had to sacrifice a few cables last time to complete the job and use pliers to crimp, but I would much rather order a second set of cables so I can just sleev what I need, shorten them some, and not have to worry about not having a PC while I am doing it so I don't rush. Seasonic's site doesn't help much. Looking for them for an X650


Call/E-mail Seasonic customer service. They sent me set completely free of charge when I botched mine.


----------



## AMD_Freak

SeaSonic X750 Gold 119.99 @ the egg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL061512&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL061512-_-EMC-061512-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17151087-L05B


----------



## BBEG

Hey SeaSonic,

A 450-550 watt X-series in SFX form factor please.

Thanks,

BBEG


----------



## shogrran

Hi all!

I just got myself a Seasonic X-560 powersupply. I'm quite happy with it. I have never bought a good powersupply before and I really don't know much about it though, aside from the fact that it looks much better than the last power supply I was using.

I have a few questions though. The box says the fan doesn't turn on when under minimal load. With my current specs (shown below in my siggy) I don't think it will ever turn on really (not sure but I have pretty low specs as you may see). The thing that is bothering me is I'd like to at least make the fan turn on... just so I would now if it really works.

The other problem with this is that when it doesn't turn on, the psu does kinda heat up a bit. And I could say just by feeling that the temps of the psu is higher than my old psu, since the old one always has the fan turned on.

Can anyone give me tips at least on how to set up the air flow to compensate for this? I believe the PSU fan is intake... and right now it is taking air from the bottom and expelling it on the back. My worry is if i flip it over then the heat would escape into the case. The fans in my case are all exhaust, I prefer them that way since in that way the filters don't gather dust on the outside (they do gather dust in the inside though but aesthetically, I have to worry less since its on the inside. I just have to clean them every once in a while. One more problem with this is that if all my fans are exhaust...then if the psu fan is off... then the mesh at the back of the psu will act as an intake which will definitely give me more problems when the psu takes in dust from the outside.

One thing I thought of is to get my front fans to act as intake and rear fan as exhaust and then keep the psu fan facing down. At least that way i'll get air blowing in the psu case. I doubt though if that will make any huge difference.f


----------



## AMD_Freak

BBEG & shogrran , guys If you own a Seasonic X series power supply post your pictures and join the club


----------



## Surlias

Add me to the list!


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey question for you guys regarding a SeaSonic X750 PSU.. Will this be enough to power my system on water with a OC?

3770K
GTX 690
4 x 120MM fans (Gentle typhoons or Enermax Blue/Red fans)
4 x 92mm fans (Gentle typhoons or 4 x Enermax 80mm fans Blue Red)
2 x Swiftech 355 pumps
some lighting as well
fan contoller
I currently have the new 860 Platinum but it may be to long for my mod I am doing.. I can always use this 860 for another build I am doing..

eXtreme PSU Calculator says with the following around 578W but not counting the GTX 690 OCed so I would say another 100W for that so maybe around 678W of power needed.
Does this sound correct to you guys???

Thanks


----------



## YangerD

I'm almost positive your good to go with the X750.


----------



## shogrran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> BBEG & shogrran , guys If you own a Seasonic X series power supply post your pictures and join the club







































My powersupply is good but my camera sucks lol.


----------



## AMD_Freak

UPDATED


----------



## shogrran

So... is there anyone who can help me with the problem I have with the cooling?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shogrran*
> 
> So... is there anyone who can help me with the problem I have with the cooling?


I wouldn't worry about it the fan will come on when it gets hot nothing you can do about it, I'm not sure if mine has ever come on


----------



## shogrran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it the fan will come on when it gets hot nothing you can do about it, I'm not sure if mine has ever come on


Is there a test software I can run? What does the powersupply reviewers use?


----------



## AMD_Freak

the fan is designed to only come on when it reaches a certain temp, all of the X series PSU work the same way.
you can put a big load on your PSU and see by running a GPU/CPU test together


----------



## Lu(ky

Add me to the list +2 Gold series







+1 for the Platinum


----------



## shogrran

Hey guys, I need some help and information here. Here are my thoughts.

1. I would like to extremely organize my cables and I'm a bit OC about it. It gets to the point where I can't seem to sleep and the disarranged cables are haunting me.

2. I am confused as to why the included sata power cable on the seasonic is set up in a way that it has to be connected upside down and the cable going up instead of right side up.

3. To resolve this, what I did was to buy a molex to 4-sata cable extension by NZXT. I can't seem to find a sata to 4-Sata cable extension. Now I have 1 SSD and 1 HDD connected to 1 molex cable. The other molex connector on the same cable is powering 2 140 mm fans.

4. In short I am using just one cable... to supply 2 drives and 2 fans. Would that be bad for my powersupply? Or is the Seasonic X-560 too bad-ass that it can power those devises no problemo?

5. This set up will change eventually. Once I get a noctua cooler for my CPU and a y-fan cable splitter. The 2fans on the noctua cooler will be connected to the motherboard and therefore an additional fan will have to be powered by the same molex cable. Is that still feasible? I only have one fan header on my motherboard.

6. Maybe I should just get a front panel fan controller... sheesh... so that I can just get rid of all these hard to organize fan cables.


----------



## Lu(ky

Found this for you guys
I was linked this site from a guy that had his X-series wires done and he says they are top of the line to the MDPC brand. I myself have the MDPC sleeving but just really do not have the time to spend a weekend sleeving a PSU myself. So I decided on buying a set from these guys modDIY they have already made sets *(HERE*) they make up from scratch no need to send in your PSU wires and a set of below pictures is only $95.00 not bad. They also have individual sizes maybe a longer 24-pin and 8-pin etc.. Check them out they also sell the connector as well..

1 x Main Power ATX 20+4 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable
1 x CPU/EPS 4+4 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable
1 x Dual PCIe 6+2 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable (2 PCIe connectors in total)
2 x Triple SATA Power Supply Modular Cable (6 SATA connectors in total)
2 x Dual Molex / IDE / ATA Power Supply Modular Cable (4 Molex connectors in total)


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Found this for you guy
> I was linked this site from a guy that had his X-series wires done and he says they are top of the line to the MDPC brand. I myself have the MDPC sleeving but just really do not have the time to spend a weekend sleeving a PSU myself. So I decided on buying a set from these guys modDIY they have already made sets *(HERE*) they make up from scratch no need to send in your PSU wires and a set of below pictures is only $95.00 not bad. They also have individual sizes maybe a longer 24-pin and 8-pin etc.. Check them out they also sell the connector as well..
> 1 x Main Power ATX 20+4 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable
> 1 x CPU/EPS 4+4 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable
> 1 x Dual PCIe 6+2 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable (2 PCIe connectors in total)
> 2 x Triple SATA Power Supply Modular Cable (6 SATA connectors in total)
> 2 x Dual Molex / IDE / ATA Power Supply Modular Cable (4 Molex connectors in total)


Dood.. I've been looking for something like this. I sold my x750 & now have an X1050 & want white & black sleeved cables. +rep!


----------



## shogrran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Found this for you guys
> I was linked this site from a guy that had his X-series wires done and he says they are top of the line to the MDPC brand. I myself have the MDPC sleeving but just really do not have the time to spend a weekend sleeving a PSU myself. So I decided on buying a set from these guys modDIY they have already made sets *(HERE*) they make up from scratch no need to send in your PSU wires and a set of below pictures is only $95.00 not bad. They also have individual sizes maybe a longer 24-pin and 8-pin etc.. Check them out they also sell the connector as well..
> 1 x Main Power ATX 20+4 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable
> 1 x CPU/EPS 4+4 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable
> 1 x Dual PCIe 6+2 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable (2 PCIe connectors in total)
> 2 x Triple SATA Power Supply Modular Cable (6 SATA connectors in total)
> 2 x Dual Molex / IDE / ATA Power Supply Modular Cable (4 Molex connectors in total)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Show Pics


Where are they located? I only need cables for the Sata drives and a few for the fans though. I hope they ship internationally... (i haven't shipped anything ever)


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shogrran*
> 
> Where are they located? I only need cables for the Sata drives and a few for the fans though. I hope they ship internationally... (i haven't shipped anything ever)


It's an online store from Hong Kong. They ship internationally for reasonable prices.

I also have their set of cables:


----------



## l48lRecon

Count me in. 750 X Gold just ordered from mdpc x cant wait to start sleeving!


----------



## Mirjalovic

what the easiest way to hide the multicolored cables ? Im short of money







, can't afford sleeving.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic*
> 
> what the easiest way to hide the multicolored cables ? Im short of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can't afford sleeving.


Paracord is cheap a d you can do shrinkless. I think it's like $20 for 200 feet depending where you get it.

I've seen guys electrical tape the wires. Black marker works too. Spray paint has been done but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mirjalovic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Paracord is cheap a d you can do shrinkless. I think it's like $20 for 200 feet depending where you get it.
> I've seen guys electrical tape the wires. Black marker works too. Spray paint has been done but I wouldn't do it.


I've considered about eletrical tape ( have done it on non sleeving fan cables), very easy & cheap method







, but i want another viable options.

Paracord on my region about $60 for 200 feet. How long i need to do the trick (seasonic x760) ?


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic*
> 
> I've considered about eletrical tape ( have done it on non sleeving fan cables), very easy & cheap method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i want another viable options.
> Paracord on my region about $60 for 200 feet. How long i need to do the trick (seasonic x760) ?


Jeez. I think $60 could me a $1000 foot off the Internet. Try eBay that's where I get mine.

Now for how much that you should take up with to sleeving guys. I have a small case and won't take a lot when I get around to finishing it. But I bought 300ft because I needed 3 colors.

This thread should help
www.overclock.net/t/662039/cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion/0_20


----------



## kersoz2003

I want to buy a silent ( I want dead or near dead silent) psu. All people adviced me to buy Seasonic X-760 or complete fanless X-460. I learn that X-760 has hybrid fan system. It only kicks in when it loads over % 25 load. I want to learn if my system will pass this gap of % 25 only by surfing on the internet? if not , I will buy x760. If it will be over than it I will buy a complete fanless x460. I look for answers pleaase


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I want to buy a silent ( I want dead or near dead silent) psu. All people adviced me to buy Seasonic X-760 or complete fanless X-460. I learn that X-760 has hybrid fan system. It only kicks in when it loads over % 25 load. I want to learn if my system will pass this gap of % 25 only by surfing on the internet? if not , I will buy x760. If it will be over than it I will buy a complete fanless x460. I look for answers pleaase


Nevermind I purchased X-760 now







add me please


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Nevermind I purchased X-760 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me please


Post a Pic when you get it Ill be glad to Add you.


----------



## gnortizz

Hi guys
Lost my cable for my fanless 460 watt. Im gonna make one from scratch. Anyone know the pin layout or a diagram for which wires go where. Need to kknow which to splice together. Thanks. Also need to know where which wires go where. Thanks.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnortizz*
> 
> Hi guys
> Lost my cable for my fanless 460 watt. Im gonna make one from scratch. Anyone know the pin layout or a diagram for which wires go where. Need to kknow which to splice together. Thanks. Also need to know where which wires go where. Thanks.


There's actually something you should try. Moddiy, just started selling a kit of un sleeved cables for Seasonic power supplies. I mean, assembled cables, just without sleeving.

You should check it out before making one on your own: http://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-%7B47%7D-Seasonic-Custom-PSU-Modular-Cable-Set-%28White-Electrical-Wires%29.html


----------



## kersoz2003

I got mu x-760 yesterday. Its very silent.BUT I hear some noise (even when fan isn't spining) which is like as if you turn up a speaker 's volume but do nothing just hear the sound from speakers like a HISSSS sound. I hope I can make you understand.







is it normal behaivour? I cannot hear sound without going too close to pc. But is this an issue?


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I got mu x-760 yesterday. Its very silent.BUT I hear some noise (even when fan isn't spining) which is like as if you turn up a speaker 's volume but do nothing just hear the sound from speakers like a HISSSS sound. I hope I can make you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it normal behaivour? I cannot hear sound without going too close to pc. But is this an issue?


Sounds a bit weird, I don't notice that on mine.


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I got mu x-760 yesterday. Its very silent.BUT I hear some noise (even when fan isn't spining) which is like as if you turn up a speaker 's volume but do nothing just hear the sound from speakers like a HISSSS sound. I hope I can make you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it normal behaivour? I cannot hear sound without going too close to pc. But is this an issue?


coil whine probably :-(. I had a big problem with that on 2 760W X series from Sea-sonic. returned both and got XFX 750W which unfortunately isn't fan-less when in idle as X series.
there is a big problem with X series obviously and I hope they attend to this cos I would really like to have that PSU.
cheers.


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geronimo*
> 
> coil whine probably :-(. I had a big problem with that on 2 760W X series from Sea-sonic. returned both and got XFX 750W which unfortunately isn't fan-less when in idle as X series.
> there is a big problem with X series obviously and I hope they attend to this cos I would really like to have that PSU.
> cheers.


I don't think its coil whine. Cause it makes no sound. Just a hisssss thing similar to speakers. what can I do ? Maybe this is something normal. maybe its just the sound of it working?


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I don't think its coil whine. Cause it makes no sound. Just a hisssss thing similar to speakers. what can I do ?


well if it's not coil whine or the fan itself I don't know really what else it could be.
cheers.


----------



## Shiveron

Just installed my new X-750. Fan has yet to come on so can't comment on that, but during install, I did have a few gripes.

1st) Why the %#^& are the connectors for the motherboard cable backwards from what the conectors on the psu are. The psu has the shorter cable on top, and the longer on bottom, and the cable itself has the longer one on top and the short on bottom meaning I had to twist them around each other to get it to plug in.

2nd) SATA cables are backwards too. I had to twist each sata connector upside down from what it actually is in order to get them onto my HDD's. Perhaps this is because the unit was designed to be top mounted instead of bottom? Idk.

3st) Not full tower friendly. I couldn't route my cpu cable behind my MB tray in my HAF-X. Not really a fault of the psu since my case is obscenely large, but just a few more inches on a few key cables would have been splendid. This is actually not that big of a deal, since I'm moving to an ITX build with it soon, but for my current case, it was a bit of a stretch getting some cables connected. Luckily the cpu cable fit perfectly between my 7970's pci bracket and the MB and up behind my H70 so it's still hidden pretty well.

Few minor gripes. Apart from alot of cable twisting and a few shortcomings, this PSU was still monumentally easier to install and cleaner inside the case than Medusa (my 850w Coolermaster PSU that came out of it) and i'm extremely satisfied. The unit itself has a really nice feel to it, look's awesome, and so far hasn't even turned it's fan on so it's 100% silent, which is awesome. Can't hear a single thing coming from my case and my house is dead silent right now. Shweetness. Oh and I also would have liked the Seasonic Logo to be on the opposite side. I'd much prefer to see that instead of the unit's spec's =\.


----------



## kersoz2003

If I buy X-460 is there coil whine or buzz problem in this series? I want total silence thats why I get it. Is it faulty or not ?


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> If I buy X-460 is there coil whine or buzz problem in this series? I want total silence thats why I get it. Is it faulty or not ?


I don't think there is an answer to that cos they should all be quite.
If the shop is near you, get it, run home and try it out. if there's whine return.
cheers.


----------



## Lazlonius

SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold for $119 OR CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 FOR $74 AR

Since this is full of Seasonic owners I am sure most will say Seasonic but can I get a reason why? They are both made Seasonic but what are the advantages to X series over the Corsair HX. I am leaning towards the X650 just because of looks and unconfirmed belief that it has better innards. But 45$ is 45$


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold for $119 OR CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 FOR $74 AR
> Since this is full of Seasonic owners I am sure most will say Seasonic but can I get a reason why? They are both made Seasonic but what are the advantages to X series over the Corsair HX. I am leaning towards the X650 just because of looks and unconfirmed belief that it has better innards. But 45$ is 45$


the only reason I would go with Seasonic over my current XFX 750W (seasonic inside) or Cors AX series is that, AFAIK only seasonic X series has the fan stoped when in idle or under 20% load. this is what is very interesting to me cos of silence under idle.
I really don't understand why others don't use this system.
cheers.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

as much as i hated to do it.... i had to buy a X650.... just couldn't beat the price...


----------



## Evilsplashy

Anyone know how much the ModDIY cable set costs? I sent an email and they haven't replied. This seems like an awesome set to purchase. I have trouble sleeving. For some reason I have trouble getting the pins back in the connectors









http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Platinum-Series-%7B47%7D-X-Series-Custom-PSU-Modular-Cables.html


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Anyone know how much the ModDIY cable set costs? I sent an email and they haven't replied. This seems like an awesome set to purchase. I have trouble sleeving. For some reason I have trouble getting the pins back in the connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Platinum-Series-%7B47%7D-X-Series-Custom-PSU-Modular-Cables.html


Use the online chat on the upper right corner. Ask for "Eric".


----------



## AMD_Freak

updated


----------



## rageofthepeon

Does anyone have UPS recommendations for SeaSonic X psu users?

I haven't been able to find evidence as to whether or not SeaSonic X 1050 Gold uses simulated/pure sine waves. It's driving me crazy while trying to hunt down a good UPS.


----------



## ikem

i never saw this... x750 in 42-174


----------



## twitchyzero

hey fellow X owners

Just recently put a new build together and the first time I have had a case with bottom PSU mount

Am I supposed to have the fans facing down to the bottom of the case or have it pointed up if my case stands on a carpet surface? Currently, I have a piece of plywood for the case to stand just to reduce the possibility of air flow restriction.

Also, how do I check for coil whine as I know the hybrid fan doesn't kick in until it's under load? Would stress testing my SLI setup be able to tell if it whines or not?


----------



## LS86

Just finished building my computer with a new Seasonic X660w PSU. But when I put my ear very close to the power supply, I can hear a very low and constant buzz. My computer was shut off but I left the power on for my PSU. And I'm sure the buzz did come from the PSU not from my motherboard or graphics card.

Read some other forums and people say Seasonic or some other PSUs will always have this low buzz depends on how close you put your ears there. So I'm wondering are there any PSUs are absolutely quiet. The noise doesn't bother me because I'm sure I'm not able to hear a thing if I put the case underneath my table unless I use it as my pillow every night. But will it become a problem in the future? Or should I just get a RMA? If you guys have a similar problem, I'd like to hear your opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## LS86

That was a wrong post...


----------



## LS86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> hey fellow X owners
> Just recently put a new build together and the first time I have had a case with bottom PSU mount
> Am I supposed to have the fans facing down to the bottom of the case or have it pointed up if my case stands on a carpet surface? Currently, I have a piece of plywood for the case to stand just to reduce the possibility of air flow restriction.
> Also, how do I check for coil whine as I know the hybrid fan doesn't kick in until it's under load? Would stress testing my SLI setup be able to tell if it whines or not?


For your first question, power supply facing up or down really depends on your case. You said your case was a bottom PSU mount. So... if the bottom of your case has a screened air intake window, then you definitely want to face the fan down for a better cooling result; because you always want the fan to directly contact with the outside cooler air but not with the already warmed up air from inside of your case. So fan face down!

For your second question, to be honest, I didn't quite understand the question. But I will say something based on my understanding. So coil whine.... my PSU does have a very very tiny constant low buzz if I turn on the power on my PSU. But the noise is very low unless I put my ears really close to the PSU. I guess that's how you check coil whine. I just set up my system last night and haven't had a chance to run it with the PSU under load. So I'm not sure the whine will get louder as the power consumption goes up. So go back to your concern, if you can't hear a thing from your PSU when it's powered up, then it's probably a good thing. If you really want to make sure its performance, I guess you can tr to stress your system a little and let the PSU work under certain load for a while and see whether it makes any funny noise.

But from my understanding, all electronic equipment will make some noise at certain point. Unless you can hear the whine across your room, you may definitely want to make an RMA. So the whine from my PSU really doesn't bother me that much. I may give Seasonic a call and see what's going on. Also good luck with yours.

BTW... if you can, can you let me know whether your PSU make a low buzz noise when it's on. Cause I'm still waiting for some answers to my PSU. Hope this helps and let me know if you have further questions!


----------



## Asrial

Is there a way to force the Seasonic X660 fan to be on all the time?

I'm debating getting one and I have a feeling the fan being off will make me paranoid that the sensing mechanism is broken.

Also, how BAD is Seasonic with coil whine? I did a generic Google search for coil whine and it seems like only Seasonic and Corsair (which apparently uses Seasonic hardware?) are the ones that have real bad coil whine.


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrial*
> 
> Is there a way to force the Seasonic X660 fan to be on all the time?
> I'm debating getting one and I have a feeling the fan being off will make me paranoid that the sensing mechanism is broken.
> Also, how BAD is Seasonic with coil whine? I did a generic Google search for coil whine and it seems like only Seasonic and Corsair (which apparently uses Seasonic hardware?) are the ones that have real bad coil whine.


jizus, your the only one that actually prefers fan to be on in idle LOL.
You shouldn't get x series if that's really an issue for you.
get sesonic non x series, or XFX or Corsair PSU.
most of the "good" PSUs use seasonic internaly.
I got X series 760, 2 pieces, both had coil whine problems so I returned them and got XFX. no coil whine but I'm really sorry I didn't get "properly functioning" x series cos I prefer silence in idle.
cheers.


----------



## Asrial

It's just one of those things where I was thinking about it and came to the thought that...

If a fan on a regular PSU fails.. you know it because the fan doesn't work. That's your cue to go out and buy a new power supply.

If the fan on a X series fails.. how will you know? What if the thermal sensor fails and the fan never comes on? What if I never task the system enough and the power supply stays at a high heat level because I'm just before the threshold of it coming on?

My system isn't built to be noiseless, so as long as it's not at 2000+ rpm fan it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## AMD_Freak

mine has a switch hybrid and normal not sure what it does for the fan


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> If the fan on a X series fails.. how will you know? .


you will know cos it wont spin above 20% load. you can hear it when it's under load alot.
cheers.


----------



## NateST

I'm really contemplating getting the black and blue sleeving set for mine, I'd have to change my RAM to go with everything else and put all the blue rings in on my AF/SP 120s but I think it'd look sick considering Asus board is black and blue as well. Perhaps some Domi platinums are in the future, even though I know they're overpriced the aesthetics can't be ignored.


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Welp, I'm here to join. X-750. Completely silent and no coil whine. Love it.

Crappy cellphone pic. I'll take better once my mobo/ram/670ftw backplate get here Monday.


----------



## twitchyzero

wow your setup looks so similar to mine
good choice


----------



## Systemlord

I'm interested in a SeaSonic X-1050 and/or X-1250 series and have a few questions,

(1) Is it true that the cables that come with either unit are difficult to custom sleeve yourself?

(2) Is this coil whine a wide spread issue?

(3) What gauge wire does SeaSonic use on their cables?

Much Appreciated!


----------



## Skoobs

just picked up an x650


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyChuttz*
> 
> Welp, I'm here to join. X-750. Completely silent and no coil whine. Love it.
> 
> Crappy cellphone pic. I'll take better once my mobo/ram/670ftw backplate get here Monday.


updated


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> updated


wut?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm interested in a SeaSonic X-1050 and/or X-1250 series and have a few questions,
> (1) Is it true that the cables that come with either unit are difficult to custom sleeve yourself?
> (2) Is this coil whine a wide spread issue?
> (3) What gauge wire does SeaSonic use on their cables?
> Much Appreciated!


I would like to know the same. I know nothing is too difficult if you decide you want to get it done. Any info on the above would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm interested in a SeaSonic X-1050 and/or X-1250 series and have a few questions,
> (1) Is it true that the cables that come with either unit are difficult to custom sleeve yourself?
> *(2) Is this coil whine a wide spread issue?*
> (3) What gauge wire does SeaSonic use on their cables?
> Much Appreciated!


I had it initially under no load... then it went away... but I wasn't able to tell if it was the GPU or the PSU "(

IIRC, they use 14g wire.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I would like to know the same. I know nothing is too difficult if you decide you want to get it done. Any info on the above would be much appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I had it initially under no load... then it went away... but I wasn't able to tell if it was the GPU or the PSU "(
> IIRC, they use 14g wire.


I was told by *Original Sin*, in regards to sleeving and coil whine-->
Quote:


> the X-1250 uses some 16AWG wires as opposed to the 18AWG you see on most PSUs, but that shouldn't complicate things too much... so if it is indeed harder, it's just marginally so. As to the coil whine, load had nothing to do with it, coil whine can be present at any load, though most commonly at low loads (idle and such).
> 
> Coil whine is generated by current passing through the coils at certain frequencies (audible frequencies), and when coils are poorly wrapped or isolated the noise can become pretty loud.... there's little to do about it, other then drenching the coils in lacquer or glue or w/e other isolating materials, and hope for the best.. Coil whine is always present, just not audible to the human ear most of the time. (a bat on the other hand would go nuts).


I have read more than 60 reviews on the X-1050 and X-1250 and no one has reported coil whine, I already bought the X-1250 and should receive it Monday and will report on whether or not there's coil whine and how easy it is to sleeve.


----------



## Systemlord

Does anyone know where I can get the pin diagrams for the X-1250? It would help out a lot when sleeving!


----------



## SenorRed

X1050 for me!



Hope to buy one the sleeved corsair kits for it soon!


----------



## JAM3S121

Hi guys, I have a seasonic x 750 GOLD psu, do these sleved cables fit directly into the PSU?

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-Modular-Power-Supply-PSU-24%252dPin-Single-Sleeved-Cables-%28Blue%7B47%7DWhite%29.html
http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-GPU-Dual-6%252dPin-Modular-Power-Supply-PSU-Single-Sleeved-Cables-%28Blue%7B47%7DWhite%29.html

thanks!

heres my set up when i first put the seasonic in!


----------



## Ali Man

X-750


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a seasonic x 750 GOLD psu, do these sleved cables fit directly into the PSU?
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-Modular-Power-Supply-PSU-24%252dPin-Single-Sleeved-Cables-%28Blue%7B47%7DWhite%29.html
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-GPU-Dual-6%252dPin-Modular-Power-Supply-PSU-Single-Sleeved-Cables-%28Blue%7B47%7DWhite%29.html
> thanks!


Yep, those would fit directly as it's fully modular.


----------



## SenorRed

Check out performance-pcs.com for the full kits!


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yep, those would fit directly as it's fully modular.


are those the moddiy ones in you're pic?

i was orginally just gonna buy extensions but was told they don't actually fit into the psu, just the end of the cable. I want something that plugs into the PSU directly.


----------



## jassilamba

Ordered the x1050 so should be an official owner by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> are those the moddiy ones in you're pic?
> i was orginally just gonna buy extensions but was told they don't actually fit into the psu, just the end of the cable. I want something that plugs into the PSU directly.


Nah they aren't moddiy ones, they're techflex ones. I actually did it the hard way of sleeving them.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> X1050 for me!
> 
> Hope to buy one the sleeved corsair kits for it soon!


Added


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> Check out performance-pcs.com for the full kits!


Which Corsair series is a match to our X's? Or does it matter? Sorry, It's my first modular PSU.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_1066_1029


----------



## JAM3S121

Was under the impression none of the corsair kits work.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1217163/corsair-sleeved-cables-on-seasonic-x-series/10


----------



## adi518

The Corsair stuff is paracord, which for aesthetics isn't as nice as other materials such as MDPCX or the stuff from Moddiy. For such an expensive PSU, don't compensate.


----------



## SenorRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Was under the impression none of the corsair kits work.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1217163/corsair-sleeved-cables-on-seasonic-x-series/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> AX650, AX750, and AX850 are compatible with SeaSonic X series. The rest (AX1200, HX, TX-M) are not.


So if you buy a wire kit, make sure it is meant for one of those, and it should work with your Seasonic.

As for the Paracord/MDPCX stuff, I REALLY like the look of paracord, and the price for a full kit cannot be beat.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> The Corsair stuff is paracord, which for aesthetics isn't as nice as other materials such as MDPCX or the stuff from Moddiy. For such an expensive PSU, don't compensate.


Agreed! Once you see in person how good MDPC-X sleeving is there's no going back, I have 200 meters (665ft.) of MDPC-X sleeving ready for my X-1250 that I will receive Monday. I feel for the person who had to custom cut 1000 pre-cut heatshrink for me, but then it cost quite a bit of dough! Even though MDPC-X is in Germany it takes about the same shipping time as if you purchased something from the East Coast while living in the West Coast, it's surprisingly fast shipping.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> So if you buy a wire kit, make sure it is meant for one of those, and it should work with your Seasonic.
> As for the Paracord/MDPCX stuff, I REALLY like the look of paracord, and the price for a full kit cannot be beat.


Compatible, to a degree. Subnet's take on compatiblity between the Corsair sleeved kits and the Seasonic X series psu - conclusion, all but the peripheral [molex] are compatible.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/190#post_16501543

my further view on compatibility based on eyeballing my own Seasonic cabling and Subnet's pix and newegg pix - conclusion, the 8 pin cpu are different.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/230#post_16868046


----------



## lyang238

Have had my x1250 for 4 months now. The thing is beast and overkill but got it at a great deal on the CL.


----------



## Systemlord

I still can't believe how quiet my Seasonic X-1250 is even under moderate load, the fan is silent using normal cooling mode! I emailed Sea Sonic regarding the RMA process, they would have you send in ONLY the power supply and not the cabling. So if you were worried about sleeving your own cables that came with your PSU don't be.

I can also tell you that my Seasonic X-1250 is as easy to remove the pins and sleeve as any other PSU, someone mentioned it was difficult to get the pins out of the connectors, I can tell you that I didn't have a problems whatsoever.

Quote:


> Dear customer,
> 
> Thanks for contacting Seasonic - Customer Service Dept.
> 
> When RMA, you only need to send the power supply back, no needs for the cables.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Iris Wang
> 
> Sea Sonic Electronics Co., Ltd.


----------



## Systemlord

Delete


----------



## Surlias

I'm running my X-1050 "upside down" because the wiring works better that way, and because it looks better through my case window. I'm wondering if it's safe to run it in this arrangement? Because if I'm not mistaken, the power supply and the graphics card are fighting for the same air. The power supply is pulling down and the graphics card is pulling up. Do you think they're far enough apart that it doesn't matter? They're only about 4-5 inches apart. Or is this arrangement going to create an additional strain on the two components?

I started wondering about this when I noticed that my X-1050's fan never idles like the Gold series are supposed to. When I was first decided to install the PSU upside down, I thought that it would actually be helpful for it to be able to vent upwards, what with heat rising and all, and that maybe the fan would run even less than it would otherwise. I guess I was wrong. I was worried that maybe my PSU was defective, but recently, I had the case apart to swap out my H80 and powered on the computer for a while (without the graphics card) and discovered that the fan in my X-1050 is indeed capable of idling, so it isn't defective. It doesn't seem possible that my build is drawing enough energy while idling to break the 25% threshold required to activate the fan. Part of the reason I got the 1050 was because it was overkill and I figured it would idle and be silent except when gaming.

Thoughts? Anyone else running theirs like this who's had any problems? Anyone else have a fan that doesn't like to idle?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surlias*
> 
> I'm running my X-1050 "upside down" because the wiring works better that way, and because it looks better through my case window. I'm wondering if it's safe to run it in this arrangement? Because if I'm not mistaken, the power supply and the graphics card are fighting for the same air. The power supply is pulling down and the graphics card is pulling up. Do you think they're far enough apart that it doesn't matter? They're only about 4-5 inches apart. Or is this arrangement going to create an additional strain on the two components?
> I started wondering about this when I noticed that my X-1050's fan never idles like the Gold series are supposed to. When I was first decided to install the PSU upside down, I thought that it would actually be helpful for it to be able to vent upwards, what with heat rising and all, and that maybe the fan would run even less than it would otherwise. I guess I was wrong. I was worried that maybe my PSU was defective, but recently, I had the case apart to swap out my H80 and powered on the computer for a while (without the graphics card) and discovered that the fan in my X-1050 is indeed capable of idling, so it isn't defective. It doesn't seem possible that my build is drawing enough energy while idling to break the 25% threshold required to activate the fan. Part of the reason I got the 1050 was because it was overkill and I figured it would idle and be silent except when gaming.
> Thoughts? Anyone else running theirs like this who's had any problems? Anyone else have a fan that doesn't like to idle?


My X-1250 fan either at idle, running OCCT and/or EVGA OC Scanner doesn't make any noise whatsoever, even when I place my ear a few inches from the fan. The fan never stops spinning though, what do you consider a fan at idle?


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surlias*
> 
> I'm running my X-1050 "upside down" because the wiring works better that way, and because it looks better through my case window. I'm wondering if it's safe to run it in this arrangement? Because if I'm not mistaken, the power supply and the graphics card are fighting for the same air. The power supply is pulling down and the graphics card is pulling up. Do you think they're far enough apart that it doesn't matter? They're only about 4-5 inches apart. Or is this arrangement going to create an additional strain on the two components?
> I started wondering about this when I noticed that my X-1050's fan never idles like the Gold series are supposed to. When I was first decided to install the PSU upside down, I thought that it would actually be helpful for it to be able to vent upwards, what with heat rising and all, and that maybe the fan would run even less than it would otherwise. I guess I was wrong. I was worried that maybe my PSU was defective, but recently, I had the case apart to swap out my H80 and powered on the computer for a while (without the graphics card) and discovered that the fan in my X-1050 is indeed capable of idling, so it isn't defective. It doesn't seem possible that my build is drawing enough energy while idling to break the 25% threshold required to activate the fan. Part of the reason I got the 1050 was because it was overkill and I figured it would idle and be silent except when gaming.
> Thoughts? Anyone else running theirs like this who's had any problems? Anyone else have a fan that doesn't like to idle?


With your "upside down" configuaration the PSU is drawing in warmer air from below the graphics card instead of cooler air from outside the case. The more underload the graphics card is the bigger the temperature delta will be. I think the longevity of a PSU is suited by keeping it as cool as possible. I see your point about the wiring but maybe you should re-think as you will get a cooler and quieter PSU.


----------



## Surlias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> My X-1250 fan either at idle, running OCCT and/or EVGA OC Scanner doesn't make any noise whatsoever, even when I place my ear a few inches from the fan. The fan never stops spinning though, what do you consider a fan at idle?


I consider idling to be when the fan stops spinning entirely, which is a feature of the Gold series power supplies, or at least some of them. Mine stops spinning when I have the case open and the graphics card removed. It just seems to me like the graphics card pulling heat up from the PSU beneath it should be adequate to manage heat generated by idle system power load on the PSU. I would expect the fan to run more frequently if the PSU was oriented with the vent facing downwards as the heat would just build up, requiring air flow to remove the heat that is unable to naturally escape upwards like it should be able to with my setup.


----------



## Draven

OK so I posted here a while back when I first bought my X-1250 and put it in the rig I was using at the time (which is now the wife's rig lol) but it has a new home now in my new rig so here is a couple of pics.







the wiring took a while but I'm happy with it for now till I either get extensions or I sleeve it myself not sure yet.







Pretty clean though I think


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surlias*
> 
> I consider idling to be when the fan stops spinning entirely, which is a feature of the Gold series power supplies, or at least some of them. Mine stops spinning when I have the case open and the graphics card removed. It just seems to me like the graphics card pulling heat up from the PSU beneath it should be adequate to manage heat generated by idle system power load on the PSU. I would expect the fan to run more frequently if the PSU was oriented with the vent facing downwards as the heat would just build up, requiring air flow to remove the heat that is unable to naturally escape upwards like it should be able to with my setup.


From what I read in your post, it sounds like you have the psu's fan air flow turned round. That fan is the psu's intake - the ventilation on the rear of the psu is its exhaust. My X-850's fan spins up only when I put a load on the cpu - gaming. - or when the ambient temp goes above 77f. So your graphics card isn't going to be pulling heat up from your psu - even when the fan isn't running. Your case has 2 front fans intaking cooler air that will hit the graphics card intake fan - with the psu fan not spinning, that just means the graphics card is getting more of the incoming air. If your psu fan is not spinning, try switching the psu cooling switch to normal - that way, your psu will not run in fanless mode - it will then be intaking air either in silent mode or active cooling mode. Set to normal or hybrid, it takes an ambient of 25c [77f] to spin the fan, so what heated air there may be is going to be far less than the front incoming cooler air. Also, that's a good reason right there to flip that psu so its fan does intake cooler air from beneath the case.
I take it that your case is desked - easier to keep clean, less dust and hairs and crud than when sitting on the floor.

To my way of thinking, the psu fan intake and vent exhaust is a separate entitiy in the pc case - there is no benefit of having the psu fan - an intake - pointing to the graphics card, other than aesthetics, imho.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> OK so I posted here a while back when I first bought my X-1250 and put it in the rig I was using at the time (which is now the wife's rig lol) but it has a new home now in my new rig so here is a couple of pics.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025182/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025183/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025184/
> 
> the wiring took a while but I'm happy with it for now till I either get extensions or I sleeve it myself not sure yet.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025185/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025186/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025188/
> 
> Pretty clean though I think






That is a nice w/c build, esp if its the first. I just built my first w/c into a Switch, and I wish my buddy had allowed for putting water onto the graphics card. Nice !
Very clean, too - sleeving would only add to the looks, but that is a great looking build.


----------



## ronnie_gogs

Count me in as a new member

Seasonic X 1050 Watts


Untitled by ronnie_gogs, on Flickr


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> That is a nice w/c build, esp if its the first. I just built my first w/c into a Switch, and I wish my buddy had allowed for putting water onto the graphics card. Nice !
> Very clean, too - sleeving would only add to the looks, but that is a great looking build.


Thank you sir, in all it took me 3 1/2 days to do the whole thing, and yes this was my very first w/c build, I watched a lot of vids on youtube to see what was involved


----------



## AMD_Freak

UPDATED, If Ive missed anyone in the last week or 2 Quote this and Ill be sure to add you.


----------



## urbanshaft

so whats the final word on the corsair cables with the seasonic x650/750/850?
i wanna buy the 850 and according to the pics its exactly the same as the corsair


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Partly true - the 8 pin CPU, 24 pin ATX and 6+2 pin PCIE connectors are compatible and they are essentially the same as the X series. The 6 pin connectors for molex/sata/etc are not - you will need the 6 pin connectors for the Seasonic PSU.
> Edit: Proof:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Just comparing the zoomed in photos on newegg, the cpu or 8 pin on the Seasonic x-850 differs from the Corsair ax850.
> I have the Seasonic x-850, and with a magnifier on the plug, I can see the difference between my Seasonic 8 pin and the newegg foto of the Corsair ax850.
> Not that its proof, but I see a difference.
> But agreed on the peripherals - different sockets/connectors arrangement between the Corsair ax850 and Seasonic x-850 models.
> Trying to decide how to go on sleeving - pre-sleeved, pay the man Lutro0 when he's settled/working/comfortable, or .... \shudder/ - d.i.y.


Quoting myself from this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/230#post_16868046


----------



## Bitech

I have something weird in my PSU. It's a Seasonic 460 W fanless, and it's been working fine aside the common static noise that sometimes appears and sometimes disappears. I have not done any modding or physical damage to my PSU, except possibly overloading it with my overclocked system. When doing some benches I keep hearing the PSU making the loud static noise (and once it shut the computer off on me, which is an obvious sign I need a PSU upgrade).

I plan to have it replaced by Seasonic for the static noise but when I took it out I noticed a lot of white stuff in the PSU. It looked like some white, sticky cream and they appeared to be in places where glue would be applied (so I'm guessing this could be the glue?). I haven't noticed this before on the PSU.

I've already gotten an RMA # from Seasonic for the static noise, so should I notify them of the sticky-white cream glue in the PSU? Would they still replace it for me if I didn't notify them?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitech*
> 
> I have something weird in my PSU. It's a Seasonic 460 W fanless, and it's been working fine aside the common static noise that sometimes appears and sometimes disappears. I have not done any modding or physical damage to my PSU, except possibly overloading it with my overclocked system. When doing some benches I keep hearing the PSU making the loud static noise (and once it shut the computer off on me, which is an obvious sign I need a PSU upgrade).
> I plan to have it replaced by Seasonic for the static noise but when I took it out I noticed a lot of white stuff in the PSU. It looked like some white, sticky cream and they appeared to be in places where glue would be applied (so I'm guessing this could be the glue?). I haven't noticed this before on the PSU.
> I've already gotten an RMA # from Seasonic for the static noise, *so should I notify them of the sticky-white cream glue in the PSU?* Would they still replace it for me if I didn't notify them?


Either way they are going to see it when they examine it for themselves, so really it doesn't matter if you tell them or not.


----------



## Systemlord

For all of you Seasonic X-1250 owners out there I need a favor please, I think it's important that *only members with a X-1250 PSU* actually provide pictures because I'm not sure if the other Seasonic PSU's are wired the same!

I thought I had taken pictures of my 24-pin motherboard connector before I started sleeving it and for some reason my camera didn't keep my pictures of my motherboard wiring diagram including the 10-pin and 14-pin connectors that split off of the 24-pin motherboard connector.

I would greatly appreciate it if you could take a picture of the bottom of the 10-pin motherboard connector that plugs into the X-1250 PSU, you know how the 24-pin motherboard connector splits into a 10-pin and a 14-pin connector?

I need a picture of the bottom part of the 10-pin motherboard connector or else I could cause some serious damage to my new computer build, help me save my bacon please!

*Major Reps points in it for you!*


----------



## FedericoUY

I'll take those pictures for you in some hours when I get home. Cheers.


----------



## socketus

Hey! I ran across this, and I happen to have recently installed a X-1250, using my X-850 cabling - works







Anywho, here's the pix, hope this helps





LoL ... reread the post, seems you want the connectors !!



Hmm, that isn't really clear, is it ? Ok - I've taken out my X-1250 and here's the socket shapes on the psu for the 10pin, latch side bottom.

square-domed-domed-square-square
domed-square-square-domed-domed

Ok, I just realized that the image of the connector and the description of the psu-side connector are reversed, as in looking at the connector, the boxes from left to right, will actually be hooked to the psu connectors, which tho looked at left to right, the far right cable connector is connecting to the psu's far left connector. Kapish ?

So here's a shot of the psu-side connector 10 pin



hope that helps !


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> I'll take those pictures for you in some hours when I get home. Cheers.


Thank you FedericoUY, much appreciated!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Hey! I ran across this, and I happen to have recently installed a X-1250, using my X-850 cabling - works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, here's the pix, hope this helps
> 
> 
> LoL ... reread the post, seems you want the connectors !!
> 
> Hmm, that isn't really clear, is it ? Ok - I've taken out my X-1250 and here's the socket shapes on the psu for the 10pin, latch side bottom.
> square-domed-domed-square-square
> domed-square-square-domed-domed
> Ok, I just realized that the image of the connector and the description of the psu-side connector are reversed, as in looking at the connector, the boxes from left to right, will actually be hooked to the psu connectors, which tho looked at left to right, the far right cable connector is connecting to the psu's far left connector. Kapish ?
> So here's a shot of the psu-side connector 10 pin
> 
> hope that helps !


I appreciate the pictures but since that harness is from an X-850 I'll play it safe and wait for *FedericoUY* pictures, I do know that there are some differences is the wiring of the harnesses between X-Series PSU's. I do not have a blue wire in the middle top part of the 10-pin connector like shown in your pictures, my blue wire goes into the other 18-pin connector.

Rep+


----------



## socketus

You're misreading - I left my X-850 cables in, and installed the X-1250 - the pics of the cabling is from my unopened X-1250.

Btw, the cabling/connectors on all X series PSUs are the same.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You're misreading - I left my X-850 cables in, and installed the X-1250 - the pics of the cabling is from my unopened X-1250.
> Btw, the cabling/connectors on all X series PSUs are the same.


Alright somethings wrong here, I may have sleeved my blue wire and installed it into the 18 pin connector by mistake, so I will also need pictures of the other 18-pin connector as well. My 24-pin connector by default has one of the pin inserts not in use so maybe the 18-pin connector has one also not in use.


----------



## Systemlord

Wow Kevin just emailed me a diagram of the wiring of the entire 24-pin split connector and by your pictures yours is wrong insert 5 is supposed to ground and 8 Gray, but instead you have blue in insert 8! I'm really confused here!

I'm going to need pictures of all three 24-pin+18+10 split connectors top and bottom.


----------



## FedericoUY

Ok, maybe you got figured out, but here are the pictures I promised you:











Cheers.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Ok, maybe you got figured out, but here are the pictures I promised you:
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you both for the pictures, +rep for both of you!









I figured it out alright, I remember removing a ground wire early on to compare it's length because I have scrap MDPC-X sleeving I wanted to use, why not use some leftovers instead of cutting from my last 100 meters. So when I sleeved the blue wire I saw an open pin insert and assumed that's were it came from, now I plan on triple check all wiring with a multi-meter before installing in my new computer. See I do one wire any a time so that I don't get them mixed up, but forgot I remove a ground wire weeks ago. Even better I'll install it first in my old computer!


----------



## Systemlord

I know it's hard to believe but I have proof that the diagram from Seasonic is incorrect and contradicts, there's no numbers on the 24P connector. However there are numbers on the 18-pin and 10-pin connector which makes my life miserable, so it seems as if I will need pictures of the top and bottom of the 24-pin connector. Then you shall see the diagram is wrong because there are cables that I have never removed before and it's these cables that I haven't ever touch that are in the wrong place according to the diagrams!

Thank you so much!


----------



## socketus

Ok, now that the contents have settled - care to share your Seasonic diagrams ? I know I've seen wrong infos before on Seasonic products, or shall I say . . . erroneous, or non-correlating ....

I know that on the mobo connector side, the 24 pin connectors should be standardized for all makes.
Its when those cables get to the Seasonic psu that they go a-travelling ....

Btw, the Corsair AX psu series 24 pin breakout is the same as Seasonic, as they're manufactured by Seasonic.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Btw, the Corsair AX psu series 24 pin breakout is the same as Seasonic, as they're manufactured by Seasonic.


I think not every Corsair is manufactured by Seasonic.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> I think not every Corsair is manufactured by Seasonic.


I said the "ax" series - common knowledge - not the entire corsair line. And the problem with that info is, its apparently wrong. After coming across this "mantra" so often, I had to question it myself.

Found this at corsair forum by one of the Corsair guys:

The AX Series PSU's are designed by our staff and manufactured to our specifications so who actually manufactures the units for us is of little consequence.

Altho this has been routinely posted online: the AX650/750/850 made by SeaSonic while the ax1200 is made by Flextronics

Then I found this: http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers

with a link to an updated psu review site: http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page541.htm

I dunno how updated the first psu link is, but the AX psu series has been available since late summer of 2010, at least based on newegg feedback, the ax850 and ax750 have. The first feedback on the ax650 appears in Nov 2011.


----------



## Capwn

My X760. Hands down finest PSU I've owned


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Ok, now that the contents have settled - care to share your Seasonic diagrams ? I know I've seen wrong infos before on Seasonic products, or shall I say . . . erroneous, or non-correlating ....
> I know that on the mobo connector side, the 24 pin connectors should be standardized for all makes.
> Its when those cables get to the Seasonic psu that they go a-travelling ....
> Btw, the Corsair AX psu series 24 pin breakout is the same as Seasonic, as they're manufactured by Seasonic.


Sure they are attached, any chance you can take pictures of the bottom and top of the 24-pin connector?

Seasonic X-1250 Power Supply Wiring Diagram.pdf 189k .pdf file


----------



## socketus

Yah, brb, getting the cam and tripod. Ok, dunno why but my p&s canon couldn't get focus as well after the first 2 pix.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















*EDIT:* Try these fone pix, closer, in focus, non-flash and flash. Didn't realize there were #s stamped on the ports !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah, brb, getting the cam and tripod


Tell me what's your take of the diagrams, are they wrong or am I just nuts? Thanks again *socketus*!


----------



## socketus

Well, tell me what you see as a mismatch. The empty pin on the 24 pin latch side is #20 - the 5th from the left - that matches the pic and diagram. Does yours ?
Ummm ... where'd you buy your psu ? new ? Ok - the only discrepancy I can pick out is the #3 pin on the 24 pin non-latch side - the diagram doesn't show the 2nd black wire going into that #3 pin.

and I've added to my prior pic post, a bunch of fone pix, with flash and non flash - 12 pix in all.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I said the "ax" series - common knowledge - not the entire corsair line. And the problem with that info is, its apparently wrong. After coming across this "mantra" so often, I had to question it myself.


I forgot the "AX" text. As you correctly said, the AX1200w and the digital are not made by Seasonic.
Cheers.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Well, tell me what you see as a mismatch. The empty pin on the 24 pin latch side is #20 - the 5th from the left - that matches the pic and diagram. Does yours ?
> Ummm ... where'd you buy your psu ? new ? Ok - the only discrepancy I can pick out is the #3 pin on the 24 pin non-latch side - the diagram doesn't show the 2nd black wire going into that #3 pin.
> and I've added to my prior pic post, a bunch of fone pix, with flash and non flash - 12 pix in all.


It seems that the corresponding three orange wires from the 24P connector crisscross one another but still end up going into the corresponding 18P connector where the three orange wires should be, there just crisscrossed and not in the correct numbered insert. That's why I found wires not going exactly where the should according to the diagram. You can take any three wires (orange) in a row of the same color and crisscross them, after all orange is orange.

I first noticed all of the ground wires do not go into the correct number from connector to connector, but all of the ground wires still end up going to where a ground wire should be. It looks as if the harness assemblers do not pay attention to the individual group of orange wires, they may crisscross them but they end up where the orange wires are needed from connector to connector.


----------



## sherlock

Just replaced my X650 Gold with X750 Gold as part of my 670 SLI upgrade. I thought since 650/750 are in the same sub-series(like 850/1050, same size, same plugs, share user manual) I could use my 650's cables instead of rewire everything and use my 750's cable. Booted the computer up, works fine through benchmarks, +3.3/+5/+12 all looks good, 3.3V a bit higher than before(3.376 vs 3.360), 12V a bit lower(12.197 vs 12.250), am I good or should I switch to my 750's cable?

I used my 750's Wall to PSU plug since on the manual the 750 have 10-5A input current instead of 650's 8-4A.

Don't have my 750's in case photo yet, once I upload that please add me.

p.s those of you with 650 Gold please check this for me, I confirmed one cable bag for 650 is the same as 750(same P/N:H number), I lost track of the other cable bag, does your 650 Gold have a cable bag that matches this number: *P/N:H 5WKM244001BW*?


----------



## socketus

That's interesting. I took a look at the Seasonic page, and they have apparently archived the 550-650-750 as these models are the 560-660-760, but while I noted the individual input current #s, I did see this line in the bulleted features text:

Universal AC Input [Full Range]

I bought the x-1250 on sale, and replaced the x-850, using the 850 cabling, nothing of note has occurred, but now you got me to wondering .... Sorry I don't have any specific infos to share about the 760.


----------



## mezmenir

Joining for Seasonic X-Series win







Though, hopefully you can tell by the cabling- because a picture doesn't exactly show it too well. Blame OCD and stickers!

Seasonic X 750


----------



## AMD_Freak

updated members


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> updated members


And me?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> And me?


Didn't see your post what do you have?


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> Didn't see your post what do you have?


X-1250
http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/470#post_18151477
Thanks.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> X-1250
> http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/470#post_18151477
> Thanks.


Member # 160


----------



## majnu

Count me in if Seasonic Platinum 860Watt counts


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in if Seasonic Platinum 860Watt counts


Here's the Platinum club


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Count me in if Seasonic Platinum 860Watt counts


Sexy build you got there, but you should hit up Ebay for a pair of black bridges.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Count me in if Seasonic Platinum 860Watt counts


How are the temps on those GPUs? I am planning on SLIing a pair for Gigabyte Windforce and want a temperature parameter to expect.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> That's interesting. I took a look at the Seasonic page, and they have apparently archived the 550-650-750 as these models are the 560-660-760, but while I noted the individual input current #s, I did see this line in the bulleted features text:
> Universal AC Input [Full Range]
> I bought the x-1250 on sale, and replaced the x-850, using the 850 cabling, nothing of note has occurred, but now you got me to wondering .... Sorry I don't have any specific infos to share about the 760.


I have ordered and received a unmolested 10P + 18P - 24P harness for my Seasonic X-1250 just for a comparison with the one I already have and it seems as if they don't get the individual wiring correct at all! However it seems as far as colored wiring is concerned the group of colored wiring stays consistent from color to color, so as long as you keep the colors together everything is fine.

Is this similar to what you found?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I have ordered and received a unmolested 10P + 18P - 24P harness for my Seasonic X-1250 just for a comparison with the one I already have and it seems as if they don't get the individual wiring correct at all! However it seems as far as colored wiring is concerned the group of colored wiring stays consistent from color to color, so as long as you keep the colors together everything is fine.
> Is this similar to what you found?


Nope, from what I can tell - I visibly compared my 24pin connectors/wiring runs - and they are the same as that diagram, apart from the lack of the diagram showing the 2nd black wire going to the #3 pin on the non-latch side of the 24pin connector.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Nope, from what I can tell - I visibly compared my 24pin connectors/wiring runs - and they are the same as that diagram, apart from the lack of the diagram showing the 2nd black wire going to the #3 pin on the non-latch side of the 24pin connector.


Both of my 24P harness match the diagram below perfectly.


----------



## sherlock

Want in the Club with my 750 Gold, proof:


One question, when moving my 750 Gold form my old case and my new case, I smelled something like weird(smells like something fried) coming out from the fan grill my PSU, yet it still runs fine and its 12/5/3.3V output are all still good, is there something wrong with my PSU or am I imagining stuff?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Want in the Club with my 750 Gold, proof:
> 
> One question, when moving my 750 Gold form my old case and my new case, I smelled something like weird(smells like something fried) coming out from the fan grill my PSU, yet it still runs fine and its 12/5/3.3V output are all still good, is there something wrong with my PSU or am I imagining stuff?


Are you plugged into a surge protector? My friends computer had a similar issue that smelled like something burnt, except his PSU never recovered, it could be a sign of things to come. Contact Seasonic immediately!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Are you plugged into a surge protector? My friends computer had a similar issue that smelled like something burnt, except his PSU never recovered, it could be a sign of things to come. Contact Seasonic immediately!


No I just plugged it into the Wall outlet. I do have a surge protector enabled outlet board though.

Unscrewed the PSU and smelled it again, it is warm and some warm air but no smells of fried/burnt stuff this time. Plugged into the outlet board I have which have surge protector. The PSU is fine output wise AFAIK: 12V is flucutating between 12.197 and 12.250(will stay at the former under heavy load) and 3.3V(3.376)/5V(5.040) are constant.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> No I just plugged it into the Wall outlet. I do have a surge protector enabled outlet board though.
> Unscrewed the PSU and smelled it again, it is warm and some warm air but no smells of fried/burnt stuff this time. Plugged into the outlet board I have which have surge protector. The PSU is fine output wise AFAIK: 12V is flucutating between 12.197 and 12.250(will stay at the former under heavy load) and 3.3V(3.376)/5V(5.040) are constant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reason I asked was because my brother had a really bad brownouts/surges in his hood after a two week long vacation (other houses effected), it fried his MB and almost every light bulb in the house, he thought his house had no power. I set him up with a UPS and has not had a problem for two years now even after many bad events, he's had many more brownouts since that time.

The UPS also paid for itself when brother was bidding on eBay and during the last few minutes of an auction his house lost all power except his modem and computer, lol! My brother bids in the last 3 seconds when bidding, I bet other people have asked, where did this guy come from! His ISP is extremely quick with very low ping times, even though he's only got 384K/3 meg down!


----------



## sherlock

Mine seems to be doing fine, I was a bit concerned with how little clerance(about 10-15mm) my case was given the PSU's fan(pointing down) so I went out and bought 4 3.5"X3.5"X7.5" blocks and put my Case on the blocks to give them 4" clerance at least.



I am now plugging it into an outlet board(or whatever they are called) with surge protector. Runned a 10 min OCCT PSU test with my GPU and CPU running on 99% TDP each(IRL I never got over 91% on GPU even in Heaven 3.0), it passed without problem so I think I am doing fine.


----------



## bawbaw

That's what the diagram that I created for my x1050 when sleeving looks like. The colours end up in the same spot, but by no means does it even come close to the diagram. Only 9 of the wires are where they're "supposed" to be.


----------



## Sevada88

My X660 uses different gauge wires. Would it make any difference (possible affect PSU performance) if I changed the smaller gauge wires with thicker ones? I am asking this becauase I am sleeving my PSU cables, however I find it difficult to properly sleeve the thinner wires. Replacing them with thicker ones would make it easier and it would look better.


----------



## bawbaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> My X660 uses different gauge wires. Would it make any difference (possible affect PSU performance) if I changed the smaller gauge wires with thicker ones? I am asking this becauase I am sleeving my PSU cables, however I find it difficult to properly sleeve the thinner wires. Replacing them with thicker ones would would make it easier and it would look better.


No issues.


----------



## sherlock

Just run another OCCT 10 min PSU with my CPU and GPU at stock running on 100/99 Power %, no errors. Seem like my PSU is doing fine.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bawbaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the diagram that I created for my x1050 when sleeving looks like. The colours end up in the same spot, but by no means does it even come close to the diagram. Only 9 of the wires are where they're "supposed" to be.


Same here, there were a lot of wires that didn't even come close to there intended correct numbered insert, but since all were same color (ground) it doesn't mater as long as these colored wires are the same voltage and same rail, like the 3.3v, 5.5v and 12v rails.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> My X660 uses different gauge wires. Would it make any difference (possible affect PSU performance) if I changed the smaller gauge wires with thicker ones? I am asking this becauase I am sleeving my PSU cables, however I find it difficult to properly sleeve the thinner wires. Replacing them with thicker ones would make it easier and it would look better.


I'm wondering the same thing, it was difficult to sleeve those 20 gauge wires (gray, green, blue), I wonder if these thinner wires need a certain ohms rating. Why else would Seasonic use them?


----------



## FedericoUY

Hi all. Please take a look on Johnny's guru review of the X-1250 PSU. Almost 10 points, near perfection +5V, excellent +12V hot and cold and always staying on gold levels. He can't believe this unit.

-"First unit ever to throw down a 0% voltage regulation number on the 5V output. "
-"Exceptionally stable regulation on all outputs. "
-"Fully modular. "
-"Easily passed efficiency certifications in both hot and cold tests. "
-"Extremely low ripple. "

Looks perfect, doesn't it? Check out:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=309

Enjoy.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Hi all. Please take a look on Johnny's guru review of the X-1250 PSU. Almost 10 points, near perfection +5V, excellent +12V hot and cold and always staying on gold levels. He can't believe this unit.
> -"First unit ever to throw down a 0% voltage regulation number on the 5V output. "
> -"Exceptionally stable regulation on all outputs. "
> -"Fully modular. "
> -"Easily passed efficiency certifications in both hot and cold tests. "
> -"Extremely low ripple. "
> Looks perfect, doesn't it? Check out:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=309
> Enjoy.


Hay thank you! I just purchased the X-1250 PSU a month ago and didn't understand why there was no reviews, surely they reviewed the X-1050 model. I'm firing it up later today, still have a bit of sleeving to do though.

Wow a 9.7 score, it would have got a perfect 10 score if it weren't for the price difference between the XFX version costing a little less!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Hay thank you! I just purchased the X-1250 PSU a month ago and didn't understand why there was no reviews, surely they reviewed the X-1050 model. I'm firing it up later today, still have a bit of sleeving to do though.
> Wow a 9.7 score, it would have got a perfect 10 score if it weren't for the price difference between the XFX version costing a little less!


That is awesome. I have a X-1050 and honestly its perfect for what I have and what I will have in the future.


----------



## gEEKaDE

Seasonic SS-460FL here


----------



## lon5210

Add me in the club


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gEEKaDE*
> 
> Seasonic SS-460FL here


That's cool. Though, if I'm honest I see no point buying this model. Rather go for the x-560 instead. They're just as silent and the x-560 costs less.


----------



## jassilamba

Broke a couple cables while sleeving. So mad at myself. What's a good place to get replacement cables. I'm waiting on moddiy to let me know if they can get me the cables (not sleeved or connected) so I can sleeve them and slide em in.


----------



## adi518

Moddiy is ok but not the best. I have their 24-pin and the double wires aren't fun. There're about 4 locations of double wires that go in the motherboard end connector and what that does, is making it really hard to bend and you also don't get that nice unified look (like Lutro0's extentions). Few locations on the connector have like 4 wires over two rows! It simply sucks. I'm now making my own cables after not being satisfied enough with Moddiy's way of doing them.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Moddiy is ok but not the best. I have their 24-pin and the double wires aren't fun. There're about 4 locations of double wires that go in the motherboard end connector and what that does, is making it really hard to bend and you also don't get that nice unified look (like Lutro0's extentions). Few locations on the connector have like 4 wires over two rows! It simply sucks. I'm now making my own cables after not being satisfied enough with Moddiy's way of doing them.


This is my first time Sleeving and I did think about making my own cables, which honestly does not seem to be soo difficult (I'm good with cables and crimping). Its taking the pins out of the connectors even with me using the tool is what I find frustrating and had couple cables come out of the pins (with the PIN still where it was)

Update -

After exchanging emails with Moddiy, have a custom order in place for replacement cables. The cables will not be sleeved and they will not be connected to the connectors. This way I can sleeve them and install them myself.


----------



## jassilamba

Just realized that I never officially joined the club so here is my proof X-1050:





Thanks


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> This is my first time Sleeving and I did think about making my own cables, which honestly does not seem to be soo difficult (I'm good with cables and crimping). Its taking the pins out of the connectors even with me using the tool is what I find frustrating and had couple cables come out of the pins (with the PIN still where it was)
> Update -
> After exchanging emails with Moddiy, have a custom order in place for replacement cables. The cables will not be sleeved and they will not be connected to the connectors. This way I can sleeve them and install them myself.


I'd still do it myself. Moddiy isn't using the original molex pins. They use the badly copied ones with short wings. For the double wires, you better unify each couple of wires into one (there's a tutorial for double wires, look for it).

You can check out my build log where I picked up the parts and materials for the job of custom cables: http://www.overclock.net/t/1305945/rebuilding-of-system-in-the-define-r4/30_30#post_18319752


----------



## chrisexv6

I would have taken a pic to prove Im in the club, but right now it will be on the way back to Newegg for a replacement.

Been in my new build for less than a week (I returned my ThermalTake because there was a good sale on the Seasonic (X750), which is supposed to be a better quality PSU)

Tried to take it out of sleep mode today by clicking the mouse button, was greeted with 2 very loud popping noises, and now the PSU wont power up. I happen to have an old Corsair lying around and was able to at least power up the mobo and get into BIOS. Havent tried powering up my SSD yet to see if the whole PC still works.

This is my first Seasonic PSU, and needless to say, so far Im not thrilled. Maybe Ill feel a little better if I can determine nothing else was taken out with it, but even then Im a little soured. Salt to the wound is the fact that I have to pay to ship it back for a replacement (Newegg OR Seasonic are charging for that privelage)


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> I would have taken a pic to prove Im in the club, but right now it will be on the way back to Newegg for a replacement.
> Been in my new build for less than a week (I returned my ThermalTake because there was a good sale on the Seasonic (X750), which is supposed to be a better quality PSU)
> Tried to take it out of sleep mode today by clicking the mouse button, was greeted with 2 very loud popping noises, and now the PSU wont power up. I happen to have an old Corsair lying around and was able to at least power up the mobo and get into BIOS. Havent tried powering up my SSD yet to see if the whole PC still works.
> This is my first Seasonic PSU, and needless to say, so far Im not thrilled. Maybe Ill feel a little better if I can determine nothing else was taken out with it, but even then Im a little soured. Salt to the wound is the fact that I have to pay to ship it back for a replacement (Newegg OR Seasonic are charging for that privelage)


That's a bummer. These are the days I wish I had bought my items at Microcenter as they are really good with returns and exchanges.


----------



## chrisexv6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> That's a bummer. These are the days I wish I had bought my items at Microcenter as they are really good with returns and exchanges.


No microcenter near me, and their best sales never apply to online orders.

I ordered my CPU, ram and case from Amazon. The price on the PSU from Newegg was just too good to pass up, Im just kicking myself now because I "upgraded" from the Thermaltake, but at least the Ttake was still going after a week.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> No microcenter near me, and their best sales never apply to online orders.
> I ordered my CPU, ram and case from Amazon. The price on the PSU from Newegg was just too good to pass up, Im just kicking myself now because I "upgraded" from the Thermaltake, but at least the Ttake was still going after a week.


Thermaltake PSUs are good too. Just out of curiosity were they both the same wattage??


----------



## chrisexv6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Thermaltake PSUs are good too. Just out of curiosity were they both the same wattage??


The Thermaltake was the ToughPower XT 675W, the Seasonic was the X750 so a little wattage difference between them.

I *thought* the Thermaltake was loud, but even after using the Seasonic it doesnt seem to be the PSU fan that was loud. I heard/read a lot more varied opinions on the ThermalTake than I did the Seasonic, plus I KNEW the Seasonic would be almost silent so I went for it. Looking back it seems like a bad move. The Seasonic was 50.00 more than the ToughPower XT, but again if it turns out it saved my components (not sure if the Thermaltake would or wouldnt have done the same) then maybe its not such a big deal.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> The Thermaltake was the ToughPower XT 675W, the Seasonic was the X750 so a little wattage difference between them.
> I *thought* the Thermaltake was loud, but even after using the Seasonic it doesnt seem to be the PSU fan that was loud. I heard/read a lot more varied opinions on the ThermalTake than I did the Seasonic, plus I KNEW the Seasonic would be almost silent so I went for it. Looking back it seems like a bad move. The Seasonic was 50.00 more than the ToughPower XT, but again if it turns out it saved my components (not sure if the Thermaltake would or wouldnt have done the same) then maybe its not such a big deal.


This is my first seasonic and I have only heard good things about them overall. Hope everything works out for you man.


----------



## chrisexv6

Thanks.

Too bad it didnt blow yesterday....the 650W version was on sale at Newegg for 90.00, I coulda "right sized" better for my build and saved a few $$$ in the process.


----------



## chrisexv6

Thankfully it looks like everything is OK. Machine boots without issue, ran a quick 5 minute Prime95 test and nothing errored out.

Only thing I cant test 100% is my GPU since it needs 2 6 pin connectors but my spare supply only has 1 (400W Corsair, 2 6 pins would be cutting it close), but at least the CPU, hard drive and mobo seem good to go.

Really surprised this happened, but reading a few of the Newegg reviews some people had the same problem (pretty recently too)

Makes me wonder if Im better off RMA-ing it to Seasonic directly, or returning for replacement from Newegg.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> Thankfully it looks like everything is OK. Machine boots without issue, ran a quick 5 minute Prime95 test and nothing errored out.
> Only thing I cant test 100% is my GPU since it needs 2 6 pin connectors but my spare supply only has 1 (400W Corsair, 2 6 pins would be cutting it close), but at least the CPU, hard drive and mobo seem good to go.
> Really surprised this happened, but reading a few of the Newegg reviews some people had the same problem (pretty recently too)
> Makes me wonder if Im better off RMA-ing it to Seasonic directly, or returning for replacement from Newegg.


Personally for me, if I don't feel comfortable owning something no matter how awesome it is, I will return it. The one feeling that I cannot sleep with is owning something that I do not want. Get what you think will satisfy you above anything.

I have 3 systems, running PSUs from kingwin, OCZ and Seasonic (kingwin being the oldest and seasonic the youngest) and I have not had any issues with any of my PSUs so far.


----------



## chrisexv6

Oh, no doubt its going back to someone. And since its supposed to be "that good", I wont mind taking a chance on another.

The only reason I question where to send it is if Seasonic happens to have better stock or better testing of replacements before it gets back to me.

Newegg will just pull from stock, but Seasonic might know something Newegg doesnt (bad batch? its interesting someone else had the same problem last week as well), or maybe Seasonic would even just replace it with the newer version 760W)


----------



## chrisexv6

Also interesting is the fact that I cant see anything wrong inside the PSU, at least from what little view I can get through the vent holes.

All of the caps look intact. There seems to be an awful lot of "white paste" around them, but seeing pics on Jonny Guru's review of the 650W version it just looks like normal thermal paste applied for heat reasons.

The PC is running fine now, but Im starting to worry something from the mobo caused the PSU to give out (but again, I STILL cant see anything wrong with the PSU aside from the fact that it wont power up)


----------



## KJ4MRC

I just got my X 1050 off of newegg for $170.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Members list updated


----------



## adi518

Hey guys, I have a technical inquiry. I know that when you get your Seasonic X, you get two cables for hooking up ONE gpu. However, it was revealed to me by my Moddiy gpu cable that you can play with the pin-out and actually have 1 cable to hook up a single gpu. Ie, it comes from one pcie socket (at the psu end) and splits into TWO 6+2 connectors. It saves you an additional cable (no clue why Seasonic didn't do it themselves). Anyways with that in mind, I'm making my own cable now and I've been thinking, maybe it's also possible to hook up a gpu from two peripheral sockets?


----------



## socketus

umm, huh ? ... the Seasonic vid cable *IS* one 14 pin cable at the psu side - it splits into two 6+2 pin cables.
Which sounds exactly like what you're describing - I don't get what it is you are starting from. I dunno about 2 sockets to power 2 separate cables .....


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a technical inquiry. I know that when you get your Seasonic X, you get two cables for hooking up ONE gpu. However, it was revealed to me by my Moddiy gpu cable that you can play with the pin-out and actually have 1 cable to hook up a single gpu. Ie, it comes from one pcie socket (at the psu end) and splits into TWO 6+2 connectors. It saves you an additional cable (no clue why Seasonic didn't do it themselves). Anyways with that in mind, I'm making my own cable now and I've been thinking, maybe it's also possible to hook up a gpu from two peripheral sockets?


That is how mine came with my X-1050. Its a 12 Pin to two 6+2. Powers my 690 with no issues.


----------



## socketus

Crap ! i'm blind - mine, too - a 12pin at psu side from an x-850.


----------



## adi518

Ok, what i think is, that Seasonic wanted to cripple few of the x series models so you cant use them for sli by default. I refer to x-560, I'm not sure on x-660 and above. It's clear that I can do sli on my 560. Anyways, I got the pin-out for 12 pin to dual 6 pin without any double wires. Courtesy of Moddiy. If anyone wants it I can post it.


----------



## jassilamba

had my custom order cables delivered from moddiy. All connected and ready to sleeve. (CPU, 24 PIN, PCI-e 12 to 2* 6+2 Pin)


----------



## adi518

Hmm...what video cards are you going to connect?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Hmm...what video cards are you going to connect?


Single GTX 690. That one needs two 8 pin power connectors.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> had my custom order cables delivered from moddiy. All connected and ready to sleeve. (CPU, 24 PIN, PCI-e 12 to 2* 6+2 Pin)


How does Moddiy assemble the those wires that split into two wires using only one ATX pin?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> How does Moddiy assemble the those wires that split into two wires using only one ATX pin?


If you look at the first picture top rigt, you can see one of those double wires. Looking personally, they look fine to me. I do agree that it could have been done better, and given my choices I dont think I could have done a better job.

I would be more than happy to post some pics later today in regards to how those double wires look like up close.


----------



## GForceXIII

Is it normal for my power supply's 3.3v rail to go down to 3.150v on full load?
My 5v rail also goes down to 4.86v.
I only measured this by looking at the voltage readings in the bios.

If it isn't normal, should I send it back?
I think I've used the PSU for about 3 years now.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> If you look at the first picture top rigt, you can see one of those double wires. Looking personally, they look fine to me. I do agree that it could have been done better, and given my choices I dont think I could have done a better job.
> I would be more than happy to post some pics later today in regards to how those double wires look like up close.


Alright I can see it now.


----------



## AmenRa

Seasonic X-1250W ATX Power Supply


----------



## jassilamba

Got all the cables that I got from moddiy sleeved and hooked up. Here is how the PCI-e cable looks like. All the cables are working fine:




The double wires were a ***** but oh well. Well worth it.


----------



## adi518

I told ya they don't do them as nice as doing it yourself and splicing them.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> I told ya they don't do them as nice as doing it yourself and splicing them.


They are not that bad, all I did was take a blade, and splice some of the insulation to make the size small only to accommodate for the heat-shrink. Over all im not disappointed from their service. But next time I will make my own.


----------



## 17mayis

Seasonic X-760 +80 Gold


----------



## ballnuts

Seasonic X-1250 here. Loving it so far.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Updated members list # 164 & 165


----------



## 1EvilMan

You can add me to the list. I just upgraded to the X-850 gold. I'll post some pictures when I get home. I took quite a few pictures while unboxing and installing it. I'm very impressed with it so far.

Here it is as I pulled it out of it's bag.


----------



## douglatins

Did anyone single sleeved their PSU? the psu cables are kinda ugly, so i was wondering on mine 1000w plat i just bought


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Did anyone single sleeved their PSU? the psu cables are kinda ugly, so i was wondering on mine 1000w plat i just bought


I will be more than happy to post some pics later today. I know Adi is making his own cables and I plan to make them to some day.

The issue that I had was getting the cables out of the pins and I broke a couple. I ordered a new set from ModDiy.com and sleeved them myself. It was a little painful, but I'm happy with the results. Will post pics later.

Update - Adding pics of the moddiy cables sleeved. Please note this is my first time sleeving so don't expect perfection. The reason I use longer length of heatshrink was to make sure that I can get the sleeve on the double cables properly (as my previous attempts the sleeve kept sticking out). used 20mm of heat shrink compared to the standard 15mm


----------



## FedericoUY

Dead SS-1250XM here. Still can't believe it.


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I will be more than happy to post some pics later today. I know Adi is making his own cables and I plan to make them to some day.
> The issue that I had was getting the cables out of the pins and I broke a couple. I ordered a new set from ModDiy.com and sleeved them myself. It was a little painful, but I'm happy with the results. Will post pics later.
> Update - Adding pics of the moddiy cables sleeved. Please note this is my first time sleeving so don't expect perfection. The reason I use longer length of heatshrink was to make sure that I can get the sleeve on the double cables properly (as my previous attempts the sleeve kept sticking out). used 20mm of heat shrink compared to the standard 15mm


Those are nicely done!!!


----------



## GeneO

Expect my X-850 tomorrow. Good deal from Newegg on black-Friday, I guess. $139, $119 after rebate - even though an older model now I think it is still a good price. They are sold out now.

Looking forward to unwrapping it tomorrow


----------



## CrazyLefty

I've got an x-650 in my Ivy Bridge rig, and an x-1250 in my AMD rig.
The power supplies have been remarkable! Am truly happy with them
Will post some pics, I've got the x-650 single-sleeved, looks amazing.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Expect my X-850 tomorrow. Good deal from Newegg on black-Friday, I guess. $139, $119 after rebate - even though an older model now I think it is still a good price. They are sold out now.
> Looking forward to unwrapping it tomorrow


Hell YaH !! consider that I paid $199 in June of this year for my 2nd x-850 !!


----------



## GeneO

And it is the newer 2012 model. I was expecting closeout on the older model (that is what was pictured). So I am impressed that Seasonic has listened. This newer model has

better power characteristics (seasonic claims +/- 1%)
toggle switch for hybrid or Normal fan
Mix of flat/round cables like their Corsair brethren
6 instead of 4 PCI-E
10 instead of 8 SATA power cables
7 year warranty

All complaints on the previous series that have been addressed.

Tested it with PSU tester, now about to install it. Here are some pics:



I had an Antec True Power New 650W (which is a Seasonic build). Moving up to a MSI GTX 660 Ti I got coil whine (a high pitch buzz/squeal) under load. With the X-850 that is gone.

I also seem to get more stable and somewhat higher overclock - I am verifying that.

Anyhow, my 'puter is even quieter now - and neater routing of cables.









BTW, can I join









Cheers


----------



## Going Mod

proud owner


----------



## GeneO




----------



## rpch

Hi! I would like some opinions on which of these psu to buy, a Seasonic X-760w or Seasonic P-660w.

My first choice was the x-760w but then I saw the P-660w, both are almost in the same price bracket. I'm just worried if the 660w would suffice with my rig(see below)

Here's my build:

Processor: Intel i5 3570k
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer or Corsair Dominator GT 2x4gb 1600/1866
Gpu: Asus 7950 DC2T 3gb version 1
HDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 2tb (planning to add one in the future)
80gb (for torrent)
SSD: Samsung 830 128gb (also planning to add one in teh future)
Psu: Seasonic X-760w or Seasonic P-660w
HSF: gonna stick with the stock for awhile, my budget is tight right now but maybe I would go for an H80i? any suggestions?
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E


----------



## jay2nice000

got a question for your guys, i just got my first seasonic psu x750 gold







love it but i notice something. everything i turn on or shut down my pc i hear a one time click sound is that normal for seasonic?


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> got a question for your guys, i just got my first seasonic psu x750 gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it but i notice something. everything i turn on or shut down my pc i hear a one time click sound is that normal for seasonic?


From what I read over the net, it is normal


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> Hi! I would like some opinions on which of these psu to buy, a Seasonic X-760w or Seasonic P-660w.
> My first choice was the x-760w but then I saw the P-660w, both are almost in the same price bracket. I'm just worried if the 660w would suffice with my rig(see below)
> Here's my build:
> Processor: Intel i5 3570k
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
> Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer or Corsair Dominator GT 2x4gb 1600/1866
> Gpu: Asus 7950 DC2T 3gb version 1
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 2tb (planning to add one in the future)
> 80gb (for torrent)
> SSD: Samsung 830 128gb (also planning to add one in teh future)
> Psu: Seasonic X-760w or Seasonic P-660w
> HSF: gonna stick with the stock for awhile, my budget is tight right now but maybe I would go for an H80i? any suggestions?
> Case: Silverstone TJ08-E


I would take the higher power anyday. I rather take the extra power as you never know when you might need it.

I run a x1050 and no regrets


----------



## nr9699

Another new owner of a X-750. Got it for $100 on the newegg black Friday sales


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nr9699*
> 
> Another new owner of a X-750. Got it for $100 on the newegg black Friday sales


Good deal ...Added


----------



## nezff

Hey guys, Im wondering if any of you have taken off the fan grille on top. Im wanting to either poweder coat it or paint it to match my build. then get a custom sticker done for it.
Seasonic X 1050 Watts
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnie_gogs/7872743490/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnie_gogs/7872743490/


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Hey guys, Im wondering if any of you have taken off the fan grille on top. Im wanting to either poweder coat it or paint it to match my build. then get a custom sticker done for it.
> Seasonic X 1050 Watts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnie_gogs/7872743490/
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnie_gogs/7872743490/


The fan grill sure comes off and it wont void the warranty. Removing the top black cover in the picture will.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> The fan grill sure comes off and it wont void the warranty. Removing the top black cover in the picture will.


thanks bud. Damn that warranty.









I got a platinum 1000 that doesnt really go with my new color scheme, so Im looking for maybe another seasonic.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> thanks bud. Damn that warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a platinum 1000 that doesnt really go with my new color scheme, so Im looking for maybe another seasonic.


Use vinyl to cover the psu and paint the fan grill


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Going Mod*
> 
> 
> proud owner


I would add ya but not sure what size it is...


----------



## drduster

Quick question about connecting my 560 ti 448 core gfx to the PSU. Do I need to use two PCI-E cables or can I use both connectors from a single cable? Kind of confused as to why t here are two 6 pin connectors. On my old non-modular PSU each PCI-E cable only had one 6 pin.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Just bought this puppy for $99 bucks on black friday!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drduster*
> 
> Quick question about connecting my 560 ti 448 core gfx to the PSU. Do I need to use two PCI-E cables or can I use both connectors from a single cable? Kind of confused as to why t here are two 6 pin connectors. On my old non-modular PSU each PCI-E cable only had one 6 pin.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Just bought this puppy for $99 bucks on black friday!


You can use both connectors on the single cable. The reason for that how the 12v rail is distributed. My 570 is connected the same way in my radioactive rig on a ocz psu.

If the pc powers on but shuts down when you start playing that's when you use 2 different cables.


----------



## drduster

Thanks!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> I would add ya but not sure what size it is...


Has he just pulled the hybrid fan switch blue cover off ? It looks like the nr9699's x-750 - but I can't find any pix of any X series - apart from the big 1050/1250 - with a hybrid fan switch. Esp not at seasonic's site









*ADD*: Oh. my bad. coupla pages back, GeneO shows off his new x-850 - 2012 model - with the hybrid fan and other new features ... still not showing on the 'egg as the new model. ohwell


----------



## mmniac

This is my first full build and I went with a Seasonic X-750

This is my official can I join the club photo.



While I am here (and at the risk of cross-posting) I have a question;
I have the 7970 hooked up with 2 power cables from the PSU (as per the instructions from XFX) but I really don't like the way that looks.
Can I just connect the 8 and 6 pin blocks off a single lead from the PSU?

Either the recommendation to use 2 separate cables is to accommodate for lesser quality multi-rail PSUs or the cables have 2 sets of blocks on them for use with less demanding GPUs. I see this question has been asked (about other GPUs) so I think I am safe to use just one, but can anyone verify that it will be 100% solid?
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmniac*
> 
> This is my first full build and I went with a Seasonic X-750
> This is my official can I join the club photo.
> 
> While I am here (and at the risk of cross-posting) I have a question;
> I have the 7970 hooked up with 2 power cables from the PSU (as per the instructions from XFX) but I really don't like the way that looks.
> Can I just connect the 8 and 6 pin blocks off a single lead from the PSU?
> Either the recommendation to use 2 separate cables is to accommodate for lesser quality multi-rail PSUs or the cables have 2 sets of blocks on them for use with less demanding GPUs. I see this question has been asked (about other GPUs) so I think I am safe to use just one, but can anyone verify that it will be 100% solid?
> Any input would be appreciated.


make's you member 169


----------



## Gooner

Member #170!?

I bought my Seasonic X750 from Newegg on Black Friday. $50 off!


----------



## GeneO

Hey, finally a review on these new 2012 X KM3 series, the X-650 KM3 model:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-X-Series-KM3-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1690

Way to go Seasonic!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooner*
> 
> Member #170!?
> I bought my Seasonic X750 from Newegg on Black Friday. $50 off!


Post a picture Ill add you to the list..


----------



## blue.chord2

Time to join as many clubs as possible









Requesting #171


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue.chord2*
> 
> Time to join as many clubs as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requesting #171


and #171 it shall be


----------



## ericlee30

can anyone tell me if i can post as a official Seasonic-X owner I have a XFX Pro 1250 the insides and all the wiring is made by Seasonic and it is a seasonic-X on the inside just the out side is not


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> can anyone tell me if i can post as a official Seasonic-X owner I have a XFX Pro 1250 the insides and all the wiring is made by Seasonic and it is a seasonic-X on the inside just the out side is not


No If it don't say seasonic on the case, the pin outs are also different on the XFX, Seasonic may make many renamed PSUs but are all the guts the same?


----------



## ericlee30

The pin outs are the exact same and they both have the hybrid switch on the back. Yes all the guts are the same. Here is a link to a site that tells you that XFX is made by Seasonic and I do have the Black Edition XFX pro. Both PSU's cost the exact same as well
http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> The pin outs are the exact same and they both have the hybrid switch on the back. Yes all the guts are the same. Here is a link to a site that tells you that XFX is made by Seasonic and I do have the Black Edition XFX pro. Both PSU's cost the exact same as well
> http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The above is true, they technically are the same PSUs...


----------



## AMD_Freak

as are Seasonic Platinum series , Corsair , PC power and cooling , OCZ and a few more but if it don't say Seasonic X series on the outside case we don't allow them


----------



## MaroonZ24

Got a x-850 here for about $130 =]


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonZ24*
> 
> Got a x-850 here for about $130 =]


Post a picture Ill be glad to add you the the growing list


----------



## GeneO

New Kit Guru review of the X-850 KM3 (new 2012 X-850 edition):

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/seasonic-x-series-850w-km3-power-supply-review/7/

Hardware secrtets review of the X-650 KM3:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-X-Series-KM3-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1690

Oh, yeah, and the new Platinum 660XP review:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=326


----------



## AMD_Freak

Thanks GeneO


----------



## how2pingu

Here's a pic of my system with the X-650 I just picked up on black friday.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *how2pingu*
> 
> Here's a pic of my system with the X-650 I just picked up on black friday.


# 172


----------



## JAM3S121

does anyone have a upclose picture of what double wires would look like with a moddiy sleeved cable?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> does anyone have a upclose picture of what double wires would look like with a moddiy sleeved cable?


Ill have to get a closer pic, but here is one that I took when they arrived.


----------



## JAM3S121

Cables look great, I was hoping someone could post a picture of the "double wires". I'm hoping to get grey, silver, blue modDIY cables soon.


----------



## JAM3S121

Cables look great, I was hoping someone could post a picture of the "double wires". I'm hoping to get grey, silver, blue modDIY cables soon.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Cables look great, I was hoping someone could post a picture of the "double wires". I'm hoping to get grey, silver, blue modDIY cables soon.


I second that, well I mean a picture of the double wires.


----------



## JAM3S121

I emailed them, they send me this.



It wasn't really what I asked, this is like electrical tape type sleeving or something but I had already emailed them once and they just send me a huge gallery of full kits of sleeved wires for the seasonic/corsair power supplies which don't help me at all because half the image isn't even focused and noticing two small wires crimped into one connection is like impossible to even see. I would like someone to post up the cables, i know a few have bought em here. I don't wanna be a guinea pig but I don't have time/patience to sleeve myself not to mention buying various tools so by the end of next month I'll probably buy regardless if someone posts up a pic.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I emailed them, they send me this.
> 
> It wasn't really what I asked, this is like electrical tape type sleeving or something but I had already emailed them once and they just send me a huge gallery of full kits of sleeved wires for the seasonic/corsair power supplies which don't help me at all because half the image isn't even focused and noticing two small wires crimped into one connection is like impossible to even see. I would like someone to post up the cables, i know a few have bought em here. I don't wanna be a guinea pig but I don't have time/patience to sleeve myself not to mention buying various tools so by the end of next month I'll probably buy regardless if someone posts up a pic.


That's the bare wire kits that they make up for your psu. They sen the wires crimped and the connectors. You sleeve them in the color you want.

You asked to see double wires that's them.


----------



## jassilamba

Maybe Nez can take a closer pic but if you look at the pic he posted, you can see 1 double wire (marked in red)



I had ordered their custom kit and sleeved it myself



Now I'm making my own cables as I have re-located my PSU to the front of the case and need a different length.


----------



## JAM3S121

I asked them to see what they would look sleeved up. How would you know what I emailed them..?


----------



## twitchyzero

Hi guys,

few days ago I cleaned out my x750 with air duster

Yesterday I ran benchmarks then played few hours of gaming...system ran fine.

Today I've noticed clicking/ticking noise when my sli cards are under load...never had this issue before. It's only audible when I'm gaming/benching.

it doesn't sound like coil whine. I've turned down my chassis fans and GPU fans and isolated it to be the PSU.






I've tried reconnecting...don't know if I'm confident enough to open it up.

Tips? If I RMA...do they offer advanced RMA? How often does it usually take?


----------



## socketus

Hmm, never experienced this, but have read of accounts before. I'd contact Seasonic and see what their response is, before pursuing an RMA.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Hi guys,
> few days ago I cleaned out my x750 with air duster
> Yesterday I ran benchmarks then played few hours of gaming...system ran fine.
> Today I've noticed clicking/ticking noise when my sli cards are under load...never had this issue before. It's only audible when I'm gaming/benching.
> it doesn't sound like coil whine. I've turned down my chassis fans and GPU fans and isolated it to be the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried reconnecting...don't know if I'm confident enough to open it up.
> Tips? If I RMA...do they offer advanced RMA? How often does it usually take?


Is it constant clicking/ticking?


----------



## twitchyzero

yep when it's under load it clicks as you can see in the vid


----------



## AMD_Freak

it was hard to tell on the video , but I would see about a RMA


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> yep when it's under load it clicks as you can see in the vid


Sounds like your fan might be scraping the enclosure/grill. The fan only spins up under load after all.

Try stopping the fan manually to see if it's causing the noise. If that can be ruled out it may be RMA time.

Edit: Also, I have my first Seasonic in the mail! So hyped


----------



## tinmann

I have a Seasonic X750 and the Seasonic 1000 Platinium and have never had a problem. I recommend them to anyone looking to go SLI / Crossfire and overclock.


----------



## GeneO

X-750 KM3 review is out.. Now all three in this series have been reviewed:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/X-750/1.html


----------



## jassilamba

Thought I would share my new PSU mounting spot (Its a X-1050). Also I'm gonna make a new set of cables for my PSU, and I'm going to see how it performs if I do not hook up any of the double wires and just use the them as single wires (Have a strong feeling they are 1 in the back), I have a PSU tester to see if that would work, will report back with my findings or a new PSU once done.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> it was hard to tell on the video , but I would see about a RMA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Sounds like your fan might be scraping the enclosure/grill. The fan only spins up under load after all.
> Try stopping the fan manually to see if it's causing the noise. If that can be ruled out it may be RMA time.
> Edit: Also, I have my first Seasonic in the mail! So hyped


Yeah they simply told me to just RMA...i don't mind as they said it only takes a few days to process.

I would have to invert my PSU to check the fan...meaning I would have to touch the cable mgmt to test that. Even if I isolate it to the fan...I dunno if I would be able to fix it.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Yeah they simply told me to just RMA...i don't mind as they said it only takes a few days to process.


Cool lets us know how long it takes for general info


----------



## Cocosalsa

Bought the x650 a few days ago while it was 89.99. Im hoping it lives up to all I hear about it. Waiting for it to arrive in the mail.


----------



## twitchyzero

Does anyone know if the new revision of X750 (based on KM3) can use the sleeved cables from the 2010 revision?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/X-750/3.html

I'm trying to get RMA dept to send me the newer one but I only have the old cables...


----------



## AMD_Freak

I would think so I think they just changed the low power Voltage Regulation


----------



## Gravik

Ordering an X750 as I type this


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gravik*
> 
> Ordering an X750 as I type this


Post a pic when you get it and Ill be happy to add you to the club


----------



## m3ultr4

I'm keen on getting a X-1250 but I'm curious about the 8-pin pcie cables.

I see that it includes 8x 8-pin pcie cables, but on the pictures of the psu I can see that there are only 4 sets of pci-e sockets with 12 pins each (or 2x 6-pins each). How do the 8-pin connections work? do they go 6-pin from the psu to 8-pin on the graphics?

Could it handle 4 graphics cards that need 2x 8-pin cables each?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3ultr4*
> 
> I'm keen on getting a X-1250 but I'm curious about the 8-pin pcie cables.
> I see that it includes 8x 8-pin pcie cables, but on the pictures of the psu I can see that there are only 4 sets of pci-e sockets with 12 pins each (or 2x 6-pins each). How do the 8-pin connections work? do they go 6-pin from the psu to 8-pin on the graphics?
> Could it handle 4 graphics cards that need 2x 8-pin cables each?


I love my X-1250, each PCIe 12-pin cable has two 8-pin connectors so you can have 4x graphics cards that take two 8-pin PCIe connectors per card! Crazy huh?


----------



## m3ultr4

Sweet! That's what I wanted to know.









My motherboard takes a 8-pin and a 4-pin at the same time. Does this psu have the cables to make those two connections?

Im so keen on this psu since i've read its the quietest. I'm debating between the this x-1250 and the maxrevo 1500w, but this one is so tempting. I just dont know how "future proof" it is. The maxrevo seems it, but I dont know if it will be as quiet.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3ultr4*
> 
> Sweet! That's what I wanted to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard takes a 8-pin and a 4-pin at the same time. Does this psu have the cables to make those two connections?
> Im so keen on this psu since i've read its the quietest. I'm debating between the this x-1250 and the maxrevo 1500w, but this one is so tempting. I just dont know how "future proof" it is. The maxrevo seems it, but I dont know if it will be as quiet.


The Max Revo (any model) doesn't come close in voltage regulation, I bought my coming from an Enermax 720W PSU.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3ultr4*
> 
> Sweet! That's what I wanted to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard takes a 8-pin and a 4-pin at the same time. Does this psu have the cables to make those two connections?
> Im so keen on this psu since i've read its the quietest. I'm debating between the this x-1250 and the maxrevo 1500w, but this one is so tempting. I just dont know how "future proof" it is. The maxrevo seems it, but I dont know if it will be as quiet.


Well, with each new generation performance goes up and power consumption comes down. I wouldn't worry. If it's good enough to handle quad-SLI/CFX now, it will probably be "overkill" for a similar setup after the next die shrink.









And yes, these Seasonics are ultra quiet. Mine is fanless up until ~200w and even when it does spin up I can't hear it over the Air Penetrators in my case.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Well, with each new generation performance goes up and power consumption comes down. I wouldn't worry. If it's good enough to handle quad-SLI/CFX now, it will probably be "overkill" for a similar setup after the next die shrink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, these Seasonics are ultra quiet. Mine is fanless up until ~200w and even when it does spin up I can't hear it over the Air Penetrators in my case.


I dont remember when was the last time mine had the fan come on (X-1050) and I'm running all the stuff in my sig rig. And the times I turned on the fan you still cant hear it. Love my seasonic (accidentally spilled some water last time on the PSU (where the cables hook up) while filling the loop. I just let it dry and have had no issues since the 2 weeks that happened. .


----------



## Cocosalsa

Well I finally got it in the mail and put it in. Not the prettiest cable management, but It'll do for now until I get my wc parts next month or so. A whole lot better than my last psu. Love the all black wires and everything. First modular power supply and I really love it and how quiet it is. Even when gaming I can't hear it over anything else in the case. Buying it at the price I bought it feels like I felt the thing. Seems like the quality of a almost $200 psu.

Kinda meh picture since I had to use my phone which for some reason doesn't like to pick up the barracks light that well...


----------



## Mega Man

i would like to join >:O

edit....ocn always does the last 2 pic ( specifically ) sideways :/
and i like my rad outside. working on the water loop this was just my starter. need to save up 1k for the rest :/
missed a zip tie in second pic, but i am too lazy to retake it lol still think it looks good


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cocosalsa*
> 
> Well I finally got it in the mail and put it in. Not the prettiest cable management, but It'll do for now until I get my wc parts next month or so. A whole lot better than my last psu. Love the all black wires and everything. First modular power supply and I really love it and how quiet it is. Even when gaming I can't hear it over anything else in the case. Buying it at the price I bought it feels like I felt the thing. Seems like the quality of a almost $200 psu.
> Kinda meh picture since I had to use my phone which for some reason doesn't like to pick up the barracks light that well...
> 
> #173


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> edit....ocn always does the last 2 pic ( specifically ) sideways :/
> and i like my rad outside. working on the water loop this was just my starter. need to save up 1k for the rest :/
> missed a zip tie in second pic, but i am too lazy to retake it lol still think it looks good


#174 But I need to know what size?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3ultr4*
> 
> Sweet! That's what I wanted to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard takes a 8-pin and a 4-pin at the same time. Does this psu have the cables to make those two connections?
> Im so keen on this psu since i've read its the quietest. I'm debating between the this x-1250 and the maxrevo 1500w, but this one is so tempting. I just dont know how "future proof" it is. The maxrevo seems it, but I dont know if it will be as quiet.


after owning many PSU I will never buy anything but Seasonic as others have said I don't remember the last time my Fan or if its ever came on


----------



## Booty Warrior

Oh right, pics.



Unfortunately with the way my case is laid out you can't really see the logos when it's installed.. but its the inner beauty that counts right?!


----------



## snef

new member for this club
can you add me please
its a Seasonic X-1250

pics


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> new member for this club
> can you add me please
> pics
> and the size of the PSU is?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Oh right, pics.
> 
> Unfortunately with the way my case is laid out you can't really see the logos when it's installed.. but its the inner beauty that counts right?!


and the Size of PSU is?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> and the Size of PSU is?


It's an X650. It's in my sig!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> It's an X650. It's in my sig!


#175


----------



## Mega Man

x750 sorry
M/N SS-750KM SN (NONEofYOURbuissness XDXDXDXDXDXD)

wifes rig also has a 660w that i bought for her

i will not buy another NON seasonic after seeing the quality of the build


----------



## Mega Man

FYI http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html has the cheepest brand name sleeved cables.

anyone know where i can get a set for less then 59?


----------



## SinX7

Count me in.

Got my Seasonic X 650. Waiting for my next upgrade to put it in.


----------



## snef

oupss sorry

its a X-1250, 1250 watts

thanks


----------



## jassilamba

I have heard it somewhere that seasonic might offer something similar. That would be great.


----------



## SinX7

Hahaha, you guys listed the wrong version of Seasonic that I have. Its the 650W not the 750W. Silly OP


----------



## taney

Hi,

I just picked some hardware and I need a PSU!










I don't have pictures yet but so far,

Silverstone TJ08-E
ASUS Maximus V GENE
G.Skill RipJaws X Series DDR3-1866 (4x8GB Modules)
Intel i7-3770K CPU
Monster Digital Daytona SSD Drives (2x 120GB RAID1 Array)

Working on getting cooling and PSU as well as video card.

I've got one question that I wasn't able to find online. I'm planning on going with the SeaSonic X series. I want an X-850, but I'm not sure if it will fit. I know people with the X-650 says it fits like a glove. Are the dimensions different from that and the X750/X850?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## socketus

No. Those 3 have the same dimensions.

X-650
X-750
X-850

150*160*86 mm
(5.9" *6.3" *3.4")

http://www.seasonic.com/product/pc_retail.jsp


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> No. Those 3 have the same dimensions.
> X-650
> X-750
> X-850
> 150*160*86 mm
> (5.9" *6.3" *3.4")
> http://www.seasonic.com/product/pc_retail.jsp


AWESOME!! Thank you! X-850 it is! (=


----------



## Zboy

is there anything wrong with using another power cable? the included one is nice and beefy, but it's just isn't long enough


----------



## socketus

I've never had a problem using another, but yah I likes to use the beefy Seasonic plug.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Zboy the only thing you have to look out for is the Pin outs on the cable being the same , (color of the wires) Seasonic cables have different pin outs then many others it was talked about in one of the post here a few months ago.


----------



## Zboy

i'm talking about the 13A / 125V plug for the wall socket lol. switching out power connectors on this psu would be a terrible thing (i have the all black cables







)


----------



## GeneO

Zvboy - what wattage is your?. Figure amps = PSU maximum watts / 0.85 (eff) / 120V and you need a cord rated for that many amps. In general, I don't think they would give you a heavy duty cord if you didn't need it full thorttle -it costs more money.


----------



## Zboy

i have the x650

from what i've read i *should* be safe...the seasonic cable is 13A 125V while most other cables are 10A 125V. the 3A difference offers a higher capacity, but i'd never reach that with a 650W psu anyway


----------



## LastLegion

Just received my x750 yesterday from NewEgg.

Just a word of warning so that people so they get the right cables. As I purchased additional sets from a seller who has the older version of the x750 as shown in the 3rd picture below which aren't compatible with the PSU I received from NewEgg.

Older Cables:
1. Colored wires
2. larger of the 2 mobo PSU connections are 8 pins wide
3. PCI-E and CPU connectors are 6 pins wide with only 4 used

Newer Cables:
1. All black wires
2. Larger of the 2 mobo PSU connections is 9 pins wide
3. PCI-E and CPU are 4 pins wide

Pictures Included to show the findings of the older style cables vs New PSU

24pin ATX cable Missing 2 plugs far left side and clip doesn't line up


PCI-E and CPU cables have extra connectors that are unused nor can be plugged in


Where as all of those cables fit perfectly into this Seasonic x750


Does AntronElectronics sell the older version or the newer version of the cable set? And I couldn't find them on the website is it something you have to contact them about purchasing?


----------



## socketus

Google up antron electronics - you'll find them. Have no idea which cable set they sell, but I'm sure if you tell them that you have the new version psu, they can respond.

Are you trying to say that those 2 cpus in the last picture are the same model ? look at the size difference !!! or is that a camera perspective trick ??

*ADD*: Never mind ! just blew that pic up, I now see that the smaller psu is a 450 model


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i have the x650
> from what i've read i *should* be safe...the seasonic cable is 13A 125V while most other cables are 10A 125V. the 3A difference offers a higher capacity, but i'd never reach that with a 650W psu anyway


I think a 10A rated cord should be safe.


----------



## TheLombax

I am using a Seasonic X-660 in a build that is in progress. This will be my gaming rig. I tried out the PSU yesterday and I loved how silent it is and that the fan didn't kick in at all unless it is required, even then it was silent. I also love it being fully modular, makes things easier for me.


----------



## ehume

Started with this X-650:



Now I have two X-650's, an X-750 and an X-460 fanless.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Finally, I can join a club!!
This is the first piece of PC puzzle!!
I bought the x750. I know its overkill for what I want to do with my system, but hey, I got it for $90!



I was just testing out the PSU by shorting it to make sure it works (It does)

I'll post up some other images if need be.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Finally, I can join a club!!
> This is the first piece of PC puzzle!!
> I bought the x750. I know its overkill for what I want to do with my system, but hey, I got it for $90!
> I was just testing out the PSU by shorting it to make sure it works (It does)
> 
> I'll post up some other images if need be.


#179 this is OCN, nothing is overkill gratz


----------



## meridius

Hi all

I bought a seasonic gold X-760 about 14 months ago for my htpc and everything was working fine no buzzing or anything but now there is a slight buzzing noise from the psu. Its not loud but can be herd in a silent room at night when i am in bed and i sit about 5 meters away from the psu.

i was woundering if this psu is damaged or is it normal ? i have another seasonic x-650 which is 3 years old and that does not have any buzzing at all. also bought a seasonic 850 about 4 weeks ago and thats fine also.

like i said the x-760 was ok untill about 2 to 3 weeks ago when this slight buzzing started to happen it even has the same sound when the computers totaly off so theres nothing running at all. the sound seems to stay the same when the computers on or off and only by switching it off does the buzz stop.

can anyone help me out and do you think i need it replaced or is it damaged

any help

thanks


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I bought a seasonic gold X-760 about 14 months ago for my htpc and everything was working fine no buzzing or anything but now there is a slight buzzing noise from the psu. Its not loud but can be herd in a silent room at night when i am in bed and i sit about 5 meters away from the psu.
> 
> i was woundering if this psu is damaged or is it normal ? i have another seasonic x-650 which is 3 years old and that does not have any buzzing at all. also bought a seasonic 850 about 4 weeks ago and thats fine also.
> 
> like i said the x-760 was ok untill about 2 to 3 weeks ago when this slight buzzing started to happen it even has the same sound when the computers totaly off so theres nothing running at all. the sound seems to stay the same when the computers on or off and only by switching it off does the buzz stop.
> 
> can anyone help me out and do you think i need it replaced or is it damaged
> 
> any help
> 
> thanks


The sound is coming from an inductor in the PSU. Both of my X650s have done it so I imagine it's normal. Then again, my original X650 died on me and practically gave me a heart attack. That may just be coincidence though.


----------



## meridius

Cheers But the thing is

it never did this when I bought it from new in the last 13 months as its just started to happen now

This can not be normal ?


----------



## jassilamba

So i just finished my stupid testing yesterday (will the PSU work without connecting the double wires and the answer is no). It did not power on.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> So i just finished my stupid testing yesterday (will the PSU work without connecting the double wires and the answer is no). It did not power on.


Double wire?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Double wire?


The 24 pin motherboard power connector on seasonics is 10+ 18 pin to 24 pin, So you have 28 cables becoming 24 they end up getting combined on the 24 pin side.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Double wire?
> 
> 
> 
> The 24 pin motherboard power connector on seasonics is 10+ 18 pin to 24 pin, So you have 28 cables becoming 24 they end up getting combined on the 24 pin side.
Click to expand...

My Seasonics -- the X-650's, the X-750 and the X-460 -- all power on when the green and a black wire are connected. I even have a pre-wired 24-pin socket for the purpose.


----------



## silvermamba

So my Seasonic X-Series 850W decided to die on me my after 3 months of usage







First PSU to die on me ever after building 5 computers =(. I hopefully my motherboard isn't gone either.


----------



## Systemlord

delete


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I bought a seasonic gold X-760 about 14 months ago for my htpc and everything was working fine no buzzing or anything but now there is a slight buzzing noise from the psu. Its not loud but can be herd in a silent room at night when i am in bed and i sit about 5 meters away from the psu.
> 
> i was woundering if this psu is damaged or is it normal ? i have another seasonic x-650 which is 3 years old and that does not have any buzzing at all. also bought a seasonic 850 about 4 weeks ago and thats fine also.
> 
> like i said the x-760 was ok untill about 2 to 3 weeks ago when this slight buzzing started to happen it even has the same sound when the computers totaly off so theres nothing running at all. the sound seems to stay the same when the computers on or off and only by switching it off does the buzz stop.
> 
> can anyone help me out and do you think i need it replaced or is it damaged
> 
> any help
> 
> thanks


I have heard of this buzzing sound being an issue with particular Seasonic X-series models, while it's nothing to worry about it happens sometimes when there is a light load on the PSU. I actually contacted Seasonic about this subject before the purchase of my X-1250 and was told if it did become an issue they would replace it with another one that didn't buzz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvermamba*
> 
> So my Seasonic X-Series 850W decided to die on me my after 3 months of usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First PSU to die on me ever after building 5 computers =(. I hopefully my motherboard isn't gone either.


Sorry to hear of your troubles, you can RMA it can't you?


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> My Seasonics -- the X-650's, the X-750 and the X-460 -- all power on when the green and a black wire are connected. I even have a pre-wired 24-pin socket for the purpose.


Just tried shorting the green and black wire on the 24-pin connector on my X-660, it powers on. My load was a couple of 120mm fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> like i said the x-760 was ok untill about 2 to 3 weeks ago when this slight buzzing started to happen it even has the same sound when the computers totaly off so theres nothing running at all. the sound seems to stay the same when the computers on or off and only by switching it off does the buzz stop.


I have noticed a faint buzzing from mine if you have your ears right up at the vents at the rear, both when on and off however the PSU is fine. I've heard of some X-series PSU's doing such behaviour so you should be ok.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvermamba*
> 
> So my Seasonic X-Series 850W decided to die on me my after 3 months of usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First PSU to die on me ever after building 5 computers =(. I hopefully my motherboard isn't gone either.


I feel your pain, even though I've only had a cheap power supply die on me.







Fortunately the components were fine and so you might be lucky.


----------



## silvermamba

thanks guys. yeah, however Seasonic RMA department has been very responsive, so far so good. I just dont like having to organize my cables all over again and i hope my mobo is fine.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvermamba*
> 
> thanks guys. yeah, however Seasonic RMA department has been very responsive, so far so good. I just dont like having to organize my cables all over again and i hope my mobo is fine.


Usually PSU manufactures don't need the cables that came with the unit, they have their own testing equipment.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvermamba*
> 
> thanks guys. yeah, however Seasonic RMA department has been very responsive, so far so good. I just dont like having to organize my cables all over again and i hope my mobo is fine.


When I visited the Seasonic RMA site they said specifically NOT to include the cables.


----------



## silvermamba

I did not say i shipped out the cables. I had to remove all the zip ties from the cables and unplug some of of the cables that were located at the bottom of the motherboard that were in the way of the PSU in order for me to remove it.

At this point, I'm hoping my mother board is not fried, but luckily Asus has a 5-warranty for it and that i found the receipt yesterday.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> When I visited the Seasonic RMA site they said specifically NOT to include the cables.


Then *silvermamba* doesn't have to reorganize his cable routing.


----------



## CoolHandLuke630

Hey guys, got two X-750's here. Top one I got 6-8 months ago for $110 and bottom one I got a week ago for $100. Both great deals. Now I just need to decide which one to use. I assume the bottom one is just a newer, updated version. It has some weird "hybrid" switch on it. Any details on the differences would be a great help guys.

Thanks!


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolHandLuke630*
> 
> Hey guys, got two X-750's here. Top one I got 6-8 months ago for $110 and bottom one I got a week ago for $100. Both great deals. Now I just need to decide which one to use. I assume the bottom one is just a newer, updated version. It has some weird "hybrid" switch on it. Any details on the differences would be a great help guys.


The one with model no. SS-750KM3 is based on the new KM3 platform. It's a class leading performer with even better ripple, noise, voltage reg and efficiency than the original units (which were already top tier). And hybrid mode allows the fan to turn off when the PSU is at low loads, so you can have complete silence at idle.

Here's a review of the 650W if you're curious: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-X-Series-KM3-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1690/1


----------



## meridius

Cheers all

But the thing is it never did this for the past 13 months when i bought it from new and for what I paid for it there should be no buzzing. Also I can hear It from 4 meters away and that's with the computer fully turned off.

If it did thIs from new I prob would of thought it was normal And sent it back as u should not hear any psu buzzing from more than 12inch away. I know all psu buzz but you should not hear it at 4 meters away.

I have a 650 and 850 gold models and these don't do it. I noticed also that seasonic seem of stoped the 760 series and kept the 750 series. Which I found strange.

It prob be ok the psu but its doing my head in when th rooms quiet. I will email them and see what happens.

What would they do as they don't make the 760 model anymore ? And does anyone know how long it takes to get it back. Do they fix it or replace it and do they send a new one first or do I need to wait.

Thanks


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> But the thing is it never did this for the past 13 months when i bought it from new and for what I paid for it there should be no buzzing. Also I can hear It from 4 meters away and that's with the computer fully turned off.
> 
> If it did thIs from new I prob would of thought it was normal And sent it back as u should not hear any psu buzzing from more than 12inch away. I know all psu buzz but you should not hear it at 4 meters away.
> 
> I have a 650 and 850 gold models and these don't do it. I noticed also that seasonic seem of stoped the 760 series and kept the 750 series. Which I found strange.
> 
> It prob be ok the psu but its doing my head in when th rooms quiet. I will email them and see what happens.
> 
> What would they do as they don't make the 760 model anymore ? And does anyone know how long it takes to get it back. Do they fix it or replace it and do they send a new one first or do I need to wait.
> 
> Thanks


I personally had a very bad experience with x series 760w. terrible buzzing. replaced it with the same unit and again the same problem. tried it on another PC and same problem occured. It seems that whole batch was affected and you can see evidence of that problem all around Internet.
at the end I went with XFX 750w unit wich is seasonic inside and it's quite, no buzzing. only problem is, I wanted completely silent unit when in idle and x series was the only one offering that feature.
I just checked and on seasonic site there is no x series 660/760/860 available any more, only x650/750/850 so I presume they discontinued that series and I hope they made this one better or buzz-free .
cheers.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> But the thing is it never did this for the past 13 months when i bought it from new and for what I paid for it there should be no buzzing. Also I can hear It from 4 meters away and that's with the computer fully turned off.
> 
> If it did thIs from new I prob would of thought it was normal And sent it back as u should not hear any psu buzzing from more than 12inch away. I know all psu buzz but you should not hear it at 4 meters away.
> 
> I have a 650 and 850 gold models and these don't do it. I noticed also that seasonic seem of stoped the 760 series and kept the 750 series. Which I found strange.
> 
> It prob be ok the psu but its doing my head in when th rooms quiet. I will email them and see what happens.
> 
> What would they do as they don't make the 760 model anymore ? And does anyone know how long it takes to get it back. Do they fix it or replace it and do they send a new one first or do I need to wait.
> 
> Thanks


Well I believe the PSU makers put some special type of glue on coils to prevent the vibrations that cause the whine. I expect that sometimes could deteriorate over time.


----------



## CoolHandLuke630

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> The one with model no. SS-750KM3 is based on the new KM3 platform. It's a class leading performer with even better ripple, noise, voltage reg and efficiency than the original units (which were already top tier). And hybrid mode allows the fan to turn off when the PSU is at low loads, so you can have complete silence at idle.
> 
> Here's a review of the 650W if you're curious: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-X-Series-KM3-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1690/1


Good stuff. Thanks for the review.

Aside from the PSU itself I noticed the cables are slightly different as well. The old model has the fabric coated cables while the new model has a slippery plastic feel. Any difference here? Can I swap the cables and not affect the PSU?

Thanks!


----------



## meridius

Cheers all

I just bought a seasonic x-850 gold not the one with the fan switch the one before that with the silent hybrid fan system to replace it and ill send the 760 off to seasonic for repair and when I get it back prob sell it. I noticed the 760 had a lot of complaints on the net to. I never had any problems with it in the last 13 months.

To the poster about the glue yes I agree but not after 13 months the glue should last alot longer. I have a X-650 gold model which i have had from 4 years ago which I still use in my main system and that has no problems at all with buzzing.

For what I paid I don't want this type of buzzing. Anyway swapping it out at the weekend.

Does anyone know if the 850 and the 760 psu use the same power and sata cables what I mean is are they the same gauge or quality

Thanks


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> I just bought a seasonic x-850 gold not the one with the fan switch the one before that with the silent hybrid fan system to replace it and ill send the 760 off to seasonic for repair and when I get it back prob sell it. I noticed the 760 had a lot of complaints on the net to. I never had any problems with it in the last 13 months.
> 
> To the poster about the glue yes I agree but not after 13 months the glue should last alot longer. I have a X-650 gold model which i have had from 4 years ago which I still use in my main system and that has no problems at all with buzzing.
> 
> For what I paid I don't want this type of buzzing. Anyway swapping it out at the weekend.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 850 and the 760 psu use the same power and sata cables what I mean is are they the same gauge or quality
> 
> Thanks


I hope you took advantage of the sale from Newegg when you bought the x-850. Its on sale right now for $109 after $40 promo and $20 MIR.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> I just bought a seasonic x-850 gold not the one with the fan switch the one before that with the silent hybrid fan system to replace it and ill send the 760 off to seasonic for repair and when I get it back prob sell it. I noticed the 760 had a lot of complaints on the net to. I never had any problems with it in the last 13 months.
> 
> To the poster about the glue yes I agree but not after 13 months the glue should last alot longer. I have a X-650 gold model which i have had from 4 years ago which I still use in my main system and that has no problems at all with buzzing.
> 
> For what I paid I don't want this type of buzzing. Anyway swapping it out at the weekend.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 850 and the 760 psu use the same power and sata cables what I mean is are they the same gauge or quality
> 
> Thanks


they should yes


----------



## bdenpaka

I picked up a Seasonic X650 a little while ago from Newegg for about $99.99. By far the best PSU I've used.

Currently it's powering an i5 2500k @ 4hz and GTX 670 FTW's in SLI.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they should yes


Not so sure if you are thinking about reusing the old cables - look at post 660 in this topic.

I believe the gauge is the same.


----------



## meridius

So the gauge of the x-760 gold psu is the same as the x-850 psu. Just saves me taking them all out when putting the x-850 in.

Cheers


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Are their any individually sleeved cables that you can use for the season x series? I'm talking about colored cables that will connect to the PSU directly.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Mine arrived today and will be fitting it at the weekend once I have an hour spare. 

I had ordered the SS-650KM but they appear to have sent me the KM3 which was 30 quid more expensive on their website. Will be happy with that if thats the case


----------



## Iwantjunk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I hope you took advantage of the sale from Newegg when you bought the x-850. Its on sale right now for $109 after $40 promo and $20 MIR.


I couldn't resist that sale








I just bought one to power my main rig. I'll use the effectively silent X-750 that is currently there for my 2nd machine, which could use the extra power (now has an older Seasonic 500W). Never had any problems or noise with any of my Seasonic PSUs, going back to my first 330W unit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Are their any individually sleeved cables that you can use for the season x series? I'm talking about colored cables that will connect to the PSU directly.


Full sets
http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html ( cheapest i have found new )
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_1066_1029

Sets and individual or pay them to mod it to what you want.
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c413/list/p1/Cables-PSU_Cables.html

from my research they work fine on Seasonic units. waiting till my next big splurge to verify but other people have used them with no problems NOTICE make sure you get the ones for AX850/AX750/AX650 NOT AX1200 as they are not seasonic units only the AX 850 750 and 650 are


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Full sets
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html ( cheapest i have found new )
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_1066_1029
> 
> Sets and individual or pay them to mod it to what you want.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c413/list/p1/Cables-PSU_Cables.html
> 
> from my research they work fine on Seasonic units. waiting till my next big splurge to verify but other people have used them with no problems NOTICE make sure you get the ones for AX850/AX750/AX650 NOT AX1200 as they are not seasonic units only the AX 850 750 and 650 are


No they aren't ! the graphics card and peripherals are differently connectored, is what I found by comparing my x-850 cables to corsair 850 pictures on Newegg

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/230#post_16868046

and this guy says only the sata/molex/peripheral cables differ on their connectors

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/190#post_16501543


----------



## ehume

For cable compatibilities, you ought to write Seasonic directly. IIRC, The 24-pin connectors are wired differently but the other cables are compatible. But write Seasonic directly to be sure.


----------



## meridius

yep the 850 psu i got are the km series not the km3 i was woundering is the 760 the same psu as the 850 then as the 760 is the km to ? or was the 760 different to the 850 km series some how ?

cheers


----------



## Iwantjunk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> yep the 850 psu i got are the km series not the km3 i was woundering is the 760 the same psu as the 850 then as the 760 is the km to ? or was the 760 different to the 850 km series some how ?
> 
> cheers


My new X-850 (850W KM3 with Hybrid switch) arrived this morning. I tested it with my cheap PSU tester and it fired up ok, all voltages normal. No coil whine but I won't be able to try it under load till I put it in my system.

Regarding your question, if this is what you're asking, it looks like the KM series has the same PSU connections as the KM3 series except maybe the main mobo power lead (not sure).
My X750 is the older KM type without the Hybrid switch and the Molex/SATA power leads are the same as as the 850W and the PCI-e ones appear to be the same, but they're all plugged in right now (SLI) so it's hard to check, and the main mobo one is buried at the back.

I looked at the Corsair AX750 pictures on Newegg and they appear way different - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016
You might want to check your PSU against the Newegg ones and see what matches.
FWIW the 760XP platinum matches my new 850W as well as the 750W (KM3) on Newegg.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> No they aren't ! the graphics card and peripherals are differently connectored, is what I found by comparing my x-850 cables to corsair 850 pictures on Newegg
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/230#post_16868046
> 
> and this guy says only the sata/molex/peripheral cables differ on their connectors
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/190#post_16501543


ah that is what this is for http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/c133/s257/list/p1/Cables-PC_Tools-Crimping_Pin_Removal-Page1.html

+ multi meter ( you can use cheap one because you just need to test continuity [worse comes to worse])

also thanks alot. you saved me a couple weeks. i will be able to order the cable pin removal tools that i need at the same time lol. fyi i have heard the exact opposite from some reviewers, is it possible they have different revisions, i dont have the posts in front of me i researched it a couple weeks ago :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> For cable compatibilities, you ought to write Seasonic directly. IIRC, The 24-pin connectors are wired differently but the other cables are compatible. But write Seasonic directly to be sure.


seasonic wont rep for corsair lol ( not trying to be offensive )

starting to read some of the links
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Looks very nice and the price, considering the work involved is good, but.. can you order a PSU from Corsair already with these ? I mean, as it is it's great for people like me who already own one of the PSUs compatible with the cables, but for people buying a new PSU now, it would be a nice idea to have the option of buying the PSU already with sleeved cables, saving you money. Being a low volume market, you would probably have to make a special order from Corsair, but I guess it could work.
> I think the HX650, at least the current model, will be discontinued. The HX750 and HX850 are a CWT design and are 80 Plus Silver, while the HX650 is an older Seasonic design and is 80 Plus Bronze. Seasonic has newer 650w PSU designs, but from what I've read they are more expensive, and Corsair didn't want to buy that more expensive design.


yea it will take some modding ( swapping the connectors ) but meh. then i can individually sleeve the ones i want off color so that makes me have that fewer reasons to do that anyway >:O


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah that is what this is for http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/c133/s257/list/p1/Cables-PC_Tools-Crimping_Pin_Removal-Page1.html
> 
> + multi meter ( you can use cheap one because you just need to test continuity [worse comes to worse])
> 
> also thanks alot. you saved me a couple weeks. i will be able to order the cable pin removal tools that i need at the same time lol. fyi i have heard the exact opposite from some reviewers, is it possible they have different revisions, i dont have the posts in front of me i researched it a couple weeks ago :/
> seasonic wont rep for corsair lol ( not trying to be offensive )


I'm thinking that all you have to do is to call AntronElectronics - this is the company that you can buy whole or individual PSU cabling for Seasonic models, among others, and they should be able to tell you what they have for cables will fit which psu. I bought a 2nd set of X-850 cables from them. But if you're talking about the Corsair AX-i models, they are made by Flextronics, and in fact, use a 14pin + 10pin layout for the mobo connectors, versus the old 18pin + 10pin. The older Corsair AX line - 650/750/850 - are discontinued and were built by Seasonic, and are the models that currently have cable sets for sale.

So don't mix your Seasonic PSUs and Corsair cable sets - for the older X line of Seasonic PSUs, the 24pin & PCI-E & CPU 8 pin do match the Corsair AX 650/750/850 cables, but the Peripheral - Sata cables do not match the Seasonic's psu side connectors.

SOURCE


----------



## Iwantjunk3

Socketus is correct: "for the older X line of Seasonic PSUs, the 24pin & PCI-E & CPU 8 pin do match the Corsair AX 650/750/850 cables, but the Peripheral - Sata cables do not match the Seasonic's psu side connectors."

Looks like Seasonic changed the mobo and PCI-e connectors between the KM and KM3 series, so I was mistaken earlier about them matching (couldn't see them clearly inside my case).

KM - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13113/psu-485/SeaSonic_X750_Gold_750W_-_SLI_Ready_-_80_PLUS_GOLD_Certified_-_Modular_Active_PFC_Power_Supply_SSX750G.html?tl=g11c26s85#blank
- appears to be same as the Corsair AX750 (see earlier link I posted)

KM3 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016


----------



## Iwantjunk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwantjunk3*
> 
> - appears to be same as the Corsair AX750 (see earlier link I posted)


Apart from the Peripheral - Sata cables, of course.


----------



## socketus

Wow ! that's a brain fart, the Frozencpu pic shows a 16 + 10 pin on that X750 ... wow. Man, keep it simple, Seasonic !! keep it the same. And that Newegg Corsair is old school with 19 + 10 mobo pin sets.

Jeesh, you really got to keep an eye out, plus you have to take into account the possibility that the pix may be wrong, but that's a huge difference - going from 18 pin to 16 pin, imho.


----------



## meridius

What gauge is the x-760 gold km for

1 the sata cables
2 the motherboard and atx 8pin power cable

Cheers


----------



## Iwantjunk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meridius*
> 
> What gauge is the x-760 gold km for
> 
> 1 the sata cables
> 2 the motherboard and atx 8pin power cable
> 
> Cheers


Only exposed wire marking I can see on my *X-750* KM is a red wire on a SATA cable - rated16 AWG. Eyeballing 8-pin power cable it looks very close or *possibly* smaller 18 AWG, similar for main mobo cable.
X-850 KM3, just unboxed, everything is 18AWG.

Not sure which model the X-760 is closest to, or if this helps


----------



## meridius

mmmm so the 760 model has better cables than the 850 strange. I can not make out the numbers but the cables on the 760 model look a littile fatter than the cables on the 850 which i found strange as you would of thought it would of been the other way round.

but by the sounds of it they must of used slighty thicker gauge wire on the 760 models to the 850 models which is weired I dont know if it would make much difference.

Just checked the cables.

all the cables in the 850 model are 18AWG every single cable including the motherboard cables.
all the cables in the 760 model are 18AWG apart from the motherboard and 8pin motherboard which are 16AWG

very strange as you would of thought the 850 would have some 16AWG in there.

I just pulled out my 760 and put the 850 model in using the 760 motherboard and 8 pin psu and SATA cables that came with the 760 psu as i hope this would be ok as i did not want to rip out all my cables to start againg just to replace the psu. so would this be ok to leave and use the 16AWG in there ?

also when i get my 760 back and build a new machine with it which is what i am planing would it be safe to use the 18AWG motherboard cable and 8 pin cable from the 850 modle on the 760 psu or would I need to swap them round.

oh and the 850 is silent so will be contacting seasonic to get the 760 replaced or fixed.

does anyone know if they will fix it or replace it as this model does not seem to be built anymore ? and what do you think they would do to a psu with a buzzing wine sound.

cheers.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Wow ! that's a brain fart, the Frozencpu pic shows a 16 + 10 pin on that X750 ... wow. Man, keep it simple, Seasonic !! keep it the same. And that Newegg Corsair is old school with 19 + 10 mobo pin sets.
> 
> Jeesh, you really got to keep an eye out, plus you have to take into account the possibility that the pix may be wrong, but that's a huge difference - going from 18 pin to 16 pin, imho.


If you want to know why Seasonic did not "keep it the same," write them. From the communications I have had and the discussions I have seen, Seasonic makes wiring changes when they advance the performance of their PSU's. Some of the wires on the 24-pin plug, for example, are measurement wires that allow the PSU to keep track of the Voltage it is actually delivering, as opposed to the Voltage it set out to deliver.

As for the peripheral cables like the PSIE, those are specified by the customer (e.g. -- Corsair), so that a customer like Antec or Corsair can keep its PSIE, SATA and Molex cables the same across their entire brand, no matter who the OEM is. That way Corsair can sell its extra cables: they will fit every Corsair PSU. They don't care if their Corsair cables don't fit non-Corsair Seasonic PSU's. As the Ferengi might say, there is no profit in it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If you want to know why Seasonic did not "keep it the same," write them. From the communications I have had and the discussions I have seen, Seasonic makes wiring changes when they advance the performance of their PSU's. Some of the wires on the 24-pin plug, for example, are measurement wires that allow the PSU to keep track of the Voltage it is actually delivering, as opposed to the Voltage it set out to deliver.
> 
> As for the peripheral cables like the PSIE, those are specified by the customer (e.g. -- Corsair), so that a customer like Antec or Corsair can keep its PSIE, SATA and Molex cables the same across their entire brand, no matter who the OEM is. That way Corsair can sell its extra cables: they will fit every Corsair PSU. They don't care if their Corsair cables don't fit non-Corsair Seasonic PSU's. As the Ferengi might say, there is no profit in it.


again that is why they made this FrozenCPU Molex Pin Remover


----------



## adi518

Anyone with a 760w Platinum? I'm trying to find out how it compares to the 860 and 1000 versions, dimension-wise. From the few pictures I found it seems a little smaller (like the parallel x-760 and lesser). The thing I'm not so keen about with the really big-watt power supplies is their size. I like my x-560 dimensions, they're perfect. I'm just wondering if the 760 platinum is the same or bigger.

Also, anyone knows if it should be easy (and how) to remove the labels Seasonic put near the sockets? It makes it look "unclean" (aesthetic wise).


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Anyone with a 760w Platinum? I'm trying to find out how it compares to the 860 and 1000 versions, dimension-wise. From the few pictures I found it seems a little smaller (like the parallel x-760 and lesser). The thing I'm not so keen about with the really big-watt power supplies is their size. I like my x-560 dimensions, they're perfect. I'm just wondering if the 760 platinum is the same or bigger.
> 
> Also, anyone knows if it should be easy (and how) to remove the texts Seasonic put near the sockets? It makes look kinda unclean (aesthetic wise).


The Seasonic Platinum Club is here, you can find 760 Platinum users there.


----------



## ehume

You could look up the dimensions of the PSU, either in a review or on the Seasonic website.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> The Seasonic Platinum Club is here, you can find 760 Platinum users there.


Dang, Totally didn't think of that haha. Thanks a lot.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You could look up the dimensions of the PSU, either in a review or on the Seasonic website.


Tried that. The reviewers (out of common sense probably) only get their reviews done on the top end of the line so can't find the dimensions. Not even on Seasonic's USA website.


----------



## socketus

Try newegg - in my experience, most psus are 160mm in length, till you get to the big honkers, like the x1250 at 190mm


----------



## ehume

Newegg website: 760W Platinum = 6.3" x 5.91" x 3.39"

Seasonic website: 750W Platinum =

150*160*86 mm
(5.9" * 6.3 " * 3.4 ")

And that's with a quick look around.

Edit:

OK, found it on the Seasonic site:

760W Platinum =

150*160*86 mm
(5.9" *6.3" *3.4")


----------



## adi518

Newegg! Didn't think of that.









So it's exactly the same...


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I'm really sorry, but I'm not sure I understand. Does this mean that there really is no sleeved cables for the sea sonic? I have the 750km model.


----------



## socketus

You can order up custom lengths at frozencpu - there's various options over there. You really need to get over to LutroO's section

http://www.overclock.net/f/17973/cables-and-sleeving

start going thru that forum section, you'l see all kinds of options from making your own, to ordering up the parts, to buying sleeved cables custom made to your wants.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You can order up custom lengths at frozencpu - there's various options over there. You really need to get over to LutroO's section
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/17973/cables-and-sleeving
> 
> start going thru that forum section, you'l see all kinds of options from making your own, to ordering up the parts, to buying sleeved cables custom made to your wants.


Its down to Lutr0 that I'll be creating my own cables for my 660.the stock cables are too stiff and too long to fit neatly in my FT03


----------



## ClaggyPants

Triple post, please delete (Damn Phone)


----------



## ClaggyPants

Triple post, please delete (Damn phone)


----------



## twitchyzero

X-750 KM3 has slight coil whine.

it's very faint that I can probably live with....I'm just curious if it can gets worse over time? If so I'll RMA to Newegg.


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> X-750 KM3 has slight coil whine.
> 
> it's very faint that I can probably live with....I'm just curious if it can gets worse over time? If so I'll RMA to Newegg.


unbelievable, why is it so hard for them to produce a non-whine PSU :-(?
I meen we are talking about high cost/powerfull units, not some junk that costs nothing.
cheers.


----------



## twitchyzero

that was with case side door off with my head near the PSU....light whine
with case closed its practical inaudiable over the chassis fans

Just a bit of a shock consider my X750 MK2 was dead silent!....unfortunately after 8 months it started to buzz when under load

I'm on the fence about a Newegg RMA...looking at the reviews from the past 2 weeks they were mostly unfavourable. Would suck to get one that was DOA or had a more obvs whine. But at the same time if there's a chance this inaudible whine can get worse and the fact that I'm probably gonna hold onto this PSU for 5-7 years makes me want to make sure I get a 100% defect free one. What do you guys think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-151-087&SortField=0&SummaryType=1&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo

On a side note...the sleeved cables from KM2 will not all fit the new KM3 connections

EDIT: on closer inspection...my slight whine seems to be coming from my mobo/video cards...not the KM3 PSU. It's so hard to be certain though even when I put my ear right to the PSU...


----------



## GeneO

Try using a tube from a paper towel roll to try and isolate it


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> EDIT: on closer inspection...my slight whine seems to be coming from my mobo/video cards...not the KM3 PSU. It's so hard to be certain though even when I put my ear right to the PSU...


Stethoscope. Borrow one or buy a cheap one.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> X-750 KM3 has slight coil whine.
> 
> it's very faint that I can probably live with....I'm just curious if it can gets worse over time? If so I'll RMA to Newegg.


I had a slight whine when I first built my computer, thought it was from my PSU. After my computer died and I put the new hardware in with the same PSU, no whine.

Verdict = It was my gpu (560ti) or mobo.


----------



## boxwunder13

Pretty stoked that I found this club. Got my X650 on cyber monday for 89.99, I cried a little bit out of happiness. I hated my non-modular PSU and this Seasonic one is amazing.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Installed my Seasonic X-850. Running great so far with no coil whine. I haven't put my ear up to it yet but whatevs.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I had a slight whine when I first built my computer, thought it was from my PSU. After my computer died and I put the new hardware in with the same PSU, no whine.
> 
> Verdict = It was my gpu (560ti) or mobo.


There's definitely a little noise from the PSU....but the main culrpit seems to be one of my 2 video cards.

Gonna reconnect my KM2 to see if it actually had any noise...if not and it was 100% from my other hardware I'll just return my KM3.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Finding that my 650 KM3 has a little whine but is very very quiet. Literally cannot hear it unless my ear is a few inches away.


----------



## rebelextrm02

Can I join in? I bought my x-750 km3 for $90 after rebate a couple weeks back. I replaced a 4 year old non modular 750tx corsair that I ended up selling on ebay for $70. I justified it as getting a 6 year warranty extension and modular cables for $20.













I have 100ft of white 550 cord I intend to use for sleeving. I'm still trying to figure out how to deal with the double wire pins in the pcie connector (every pin has two wires in one of the connectors in the km3 version. It seems impossible at first to get two paracord sleeves in one hole, but I plan on conquering it somehow.


----------



## socketus

There's plenty of help for those 2 in 1 wires in the Sleeving forum, and in this thread, too !


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*


That is some beautiful cable routing!

Behind my mobo looks like a disaster area...


----------



## boxwunder13

It seems like a lot of people have coil whine with these PSU's. I have some as well. The only reason I know it is the PSU is because my old Antec PSU did not make any noise. It seems that it does not really need to RMA'd. What is the general consensus on this? I will RMA if I have to.


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> It seems like a lot of people have coil whine with these PSU's. I have some as well. The only reason I know it is the PSU is because my old Antec PSU did not make any noise. It seems that it does not really need to RMA'd. What is the general consensus on this? I will RMA if I have to.


RMAing because of coil whine is just stupid quite frankly. All that happens is you have to pay for shipping, have no PSU for about two weeks, then either get your unit back because nothing is actually wrong with it or get a refurbished unit back that probably has the same issue.

If you don't mind using headphones then just get a pair that lets very little noise in. That fixed all my annoyances with coil whine and fan noise(not from my PSU.) I now no longer give a crap even when I don't have my headphones on. I guess because I don't hear any of the noise very often I have no issue putting up with it for a short period of time.

On another note, in a day or two I plan to be wrapping my X650 in some white 3M DI-NOC carbon fiber vinyl


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> RMAing because of coil whine is just stupid quite frankly. All that happens is you have to pay for shipping, have no PSU for about two weeks, then either get your unit back because nothing is actually wrong with it or get a refurbished unit back that probably has the same issue.
> 
> If you don't mind using headphones then just get a pair that lets very little noise in. That fixed all my annoyances with coil whine and fan noise(not from my PSU.) I now no longer give a crap even when I don't have my headphones on. I guess because I don't hear any of the noise very often I have no issue putting up with it for a short period of time.
> 
> On another note, in a day or two I plan to be wrapping my X650 in some white 3M DI-NOC carbon fiber vinyl


I was just making sure it was not going to eventually spontaneously light on fire and burn my computer down. I have some wonderful head phones that encapsulate my ears so I hear nothing from the outside world. I was just looking for a little peace of mind. Thanks!


----------



## King4x4

Can I join the club? Just finished installing my 1250w X-Series last weekend. My only complaint is that if I leave it for awahile folding on the GPUs I get a burned smell from the unit.

Turn it off and it cools for 10 mins and stays with no smell for at least 6 hours folding then it starts again.

My guess is that it might be overheating?


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Can I join the club? Just finished installing my 1250w X-Series last weekend. My only complaint is that if I leave it for awahile folding on the GPUs I get a burned smell from the unit.
> 
> Turn it off and it cools for 10 mins and stays with no smell for at least 6 hours folding then it starts again.
> 
> My guess is that it might be overheating?


What's it smell like is burning?

On a hunch, while the rig is off pull the plug coming out of the PSU to the wall and check the three connectors inside. A while back, with one X650 iirc and some Sunbeam pile o' garbage PSU I somehow melted part of that plug.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Can I join the club? Just finished installing my 1250w X-Series last weekend. My only complaint is that if I leave it for awahile folding on the GPUs I get a burned smell from the unit.
> 
> Turn it off and it cools for 10 mins and stays with no smell for at least 6 hours folding then it starts again.
> 
> My guess is that it might be overheating?


Sure post a picture of your unit Ill add you to the list


----------



## bryanisleet

Anyone else have coil whine on their x750? I've gone through 3 power supplies in the last two weeks because of it.


----------



## GeneO

Are you sure it is the PSU?


----------



## adi518

Anyone tried to remove the labels near the sockets with acetone? Did it work? lol


----------



## bryanisleet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Are you sure it is the PSU?


Yes, i'm sure it's the PSU.
I tried it with my brothers computer and they still whine.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryanisleet*
> 
> Yes, i'm sure it's the PSU.
> I tried it with my brothers computer and they still whine.


It may be down to another component causing the psu to whine. If you have integrated graphics it may be worth removing the gpu just to see if the psu stops whining. Then again could be the motherboard. Different combinations of hardware can cause individual components to display strange behaviour.


----------



## malVizio

May i join too?
i love mine Seasonic X850!
best PSU ever had!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malVizio*
> 
> May i join too?
> i love mine Seasonic X850!
> best PSU ever had!


nice looking rig , member # 185


----------



## taney

Can I join the club now?


----------



## ilikebeer

I just got my first seasonic x psu. I have one question though. At first I just tested it by shorting the green wire to the black one and connecting a fan. No coil wine, just a slight buzz that couldn't be heard from a few inches away.

After connecting it to mobo and powering up the system, it has a quiet coil wine and 'beeping' sounds that repeat about every 2 or 3 seconds. *Is that normal?* I can't really hear it from more than 3 feet away and this is outside of the case on a table (i also have exceptionally good hearing).

Bear in mind this is just on an idle system that is on the bios only, i haven't stress tested it yet. I'm hoping i get re-assured it is normal, already had to return a case today that had really bad damage and quality issues.


----------



## King4x4

Proof of ownership!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the club now?


LoL ! am I missing something ? where's the Seasonic psu ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I just got my first seasonic x psu. I have one question though. At first I just tested it by shorting the green wire to the black one and connecting a fan. No coil wine, just a slight buzz that couldn't be heard from a few inches away.
> 
> After connecting it to mobo and powering up the system, it has a quiet coil wine and 'beeping' sounds that repeat about every 2 or 3 seconds. *Is that normal?* I can't really hear it from more than 3 feet away and this is outside of the case on a table (i also have exceptionally good hearing).
> 
> Bear in mind this is just on an idle system that is on the bios only, i haven't stress tested it yet. I'm hoping i get re-assured it is normal, already had to return a case today that had really bad damage and quality issues.


Which model is it ? judging by the last few pages, the psu whine seems to be happening with more frequency, but its not normal.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the club now?


What size is it ?


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> LoL ! am I missing something ? where's the Seasonic psu ?
> Which model is it ? judging by the last few pages, the psu whine seems to be happening with more frequency, but its not normal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> What size is it ?


Sorry, the case covered it up. It's an x850


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> Sorry, the case covered it up. It's an x850


Oh wow, I missed it compleatly ! Well, AMD_Freak will be by soon, you'll get listed, nice case, luv the TJ-08


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> LoL ! am I missing something ? where's the Seasonic psu ?
> Which model is it ? judging by the last few pages, the psu whine seems to be happening with more frequency, but its not normal.


It's a seasonic x560.


----------



## Zboy

has anyone had success with minimizing coil whine?

i enabled erp in my asus uefi and that brought down coil whine when my computer is powered off - it's still there but i have to put my head close to hear it. unfortunately as soon as i turn my computer back on the whine becomes audible and offensive again


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Oh wow, I missed it compleatly ! Well, AMD_Freak will be by soon, you'll get listed, nice case, luv the TJ-08


Thank you! I love it too!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> has anyone had success with minimizing coil whine?
> 
> i enabled erp in my asus uefi and that brought down coil whine when my computer is powered off - it's still there but i have to put my head close to hear it. unfortunately as soon as i turn my computer back on the whine becomes audible and offensive again


I don't know if this my instance is coil whine but it sounds like it. I didn't hear it the first day I had my unit but it came the next day. It's a very high pitch sound that very low and I could only hear it if I put my head to my PSU. I have my PSU facing upwards (upside down) so it's even more noticeable.

Anyways, it's even there when the computer is off (PSU switched on with live power cable). If I flip off the power switch or remove the power cable, the sound disappears. I really love the PSU and my system but this high pitched noise is driving me insane.

Please share your experiences.

I have an X850 by the way.


----------



## GeneO

X-850 KM3 here. No whine.


----------



## 1EvilMan

I too have an X-850 and have zero whine. Is yours plugged into a ups or line conditioner? I'm curious now as to what your voltage at the wall is.


----------



## 1EvilMan

Sorry double post


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> X-850 KM3 here. No whine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> I too have an X-850 and have zero whine. Is yours plugged into a ups or line conditioner? I'm curious now as to what your voltage at the wall is.


What's in your current PC set up? This is what I was able to find online: http://www.impactics.com/?FAQSU_emits_noise

I need to get a UPS this week. I'm running it through a surge protector only. The sound is really low but high pitched and I don't know if I should bother RMAing or would a UPS resolve the issue or even a more powerful GFX card.


----------



## adi518

Didn't notice a whine from mine. Will check again. Btw, lately I've tried some 670 ftw sli action and it worked amazing on my x-560!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> What's in your current PC set up? This is what I was able to find online: http://www.impactics.com/?FAQSU_emits_noise
> 
> I need to get a UPS this week. I'm running it through a surge protector only. The sound is really low but high pitched and I don't know if I should bother RMAing or would a UPS resolve the issue or even a more powerful GFX card.


Our system configurations are in our sig. I alos have a second GPU not listed - GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## ilikebeer

Mine is plugged into a belkin surge protector. Also i'm in China, not sure how 'quality' the wall power is here lol. I'm tempted to rma but seasonic hasn't replied my email from 2 days ago.

What's the email/phone for RMA? I have no idea because i'm in Asia. Probably take forever but curious if a replacement would also whine. I'm two hours by plane from the factory where they make these things.


----------



## socketus

Not sure how its done in China, but here in USA, if you're in the first 30 days of purchase, you RMA the psu to the reseller that you bought it from.
Otherwise, there's a China Distributor listing on this page -

http://www.seasonic.com/buy/wherebuy.jsp


----------



## ilikebeer

The fact that they have no RMA info listed for China/Asia probably means its extremely hard/impossible to do so here. I already asked the seller he said coil whine is not a reason he will accept for return, it's 2 days old lol.

I have to wonder if it's an issue with my wall socket power, is there any kind of meter i can buy to plug in and test my power? For all I know it's bad quality AC or even not grounded. I might just have to take this one on the chin and leave it as is, it's not a rig for me but for a 60 year old (maybe older people can't hear those low frequencies lol).


----------



## socketus

lol .. i think its the higher frequencies that go first, but the guy very well may not be able to hear it.

Yah, to test a wall circuit, I imagine that's a multimeter - and then again, Chinese electrics are gonna be different from the USA standards.

I'd find a buddy who is experienced ... that chit will ZAP ya !


----------



## rebelextrm02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> There's plenty of help for those 2 in 1 wires in the Sleeving forum, and in this thread, too !


Well I've successfully managed to get two 550 cord sleeved wires into one hole. It wasn't easy, and isn't perfect, but it was also my first try. I have a long night ahead of me.


----------



## socketus

wow. that looks tough, but good


----------



## ilikebeer

I actually didn't even get an invoice with my purchase of the x560. That's also very common here, as the sellers avoid invoices so they don't have to pay tax to the government on the sale. Wild wild west here with few consumer protections.

Anyway enough complaining, going to keep it. Even though it's a bit noisy it should provide rock solid voltages to the components which is the upside.


----------



## Zboy

took me a while to squeeze this response out, but...



the rep actually immediately issued me an RMA # and even a shipping label when i asked for it (though i did mention that i had RMA'd through newegg). everything was quick and easy, minus the fact that i had to repeat myself - in an email - three times before this got answered

other than that, i'm a happy camper now. off to the ups store - won't find out for a week or two whether or not the issue really is resolved


----------



## ilikebeer

Happy to say that the coil whine on x560 completely dissapeared after these changes:

all c states disabled, speedstep disabled, fixed core voltage 1.195v, multi 43.

Don't know why that got rid of the whine, probably something to do with increasing the voltage and having it fixed.

Add me to the club please!


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I ordered a second PSU-MoBo cable from an authorized sesonic retailer for my Seasonic X750KM model this is an 18+10 to 24 pin design.
I did this so that I have a spare cable to sleeve while I can still currently use my current in my current PC.

A question I have is that after opening the the cable, I noticed that there is are two wires, purple and black, that are intertwined amongst each other. I was wondering If I can go ahead and untwist this or if I should keep it as is? Should I put them in one sleeve, or should I put them in two and just intertwine these two wires together again?

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I ordered a second PSU-MoBo cable from an authorized sesonic retailer for my Seasonic X750KM model this is an 18+10 to 24 pin design.
> I did this so that I have a spare cable to sleeve while I can still currently use my current in my current PC.
> 
> A question I have is that after opening the the cable, I noticed that there is are two wires, purple and black, that are intertwined amongst each other. I was wondering If I can go ahead and untwist this or if I should keep it as is? Should I put them in one sleeve, or should I put them in two and just intertwine these two wires together again?
> 
> Thanks for your inputs.


I do believe that those cables are needed, but here's a page where a lot of this issue is discussed

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1004899


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Thanks, Socketus.
I wasn't planning on replacing those cables, I will keep them. I was just wondering if its okay to untwist them and sleeve them individually and not twist them back together.
I believe in that forum thats what the guy did (he sleeved them but didn't twist them back together)


----------



## Jbrown4124

Hi alll,

Just got mine today for a new build X850 F3.


----------



## Booty Warrior

JG _finally_ reviewed the 650 KM3 this week. Surprised it hasn't been posted here!

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=332

It actually squeaks by platinum in his cold tests.


----------



## malVizio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Happy to say that the coil whine on x560 completely dissapeared after these changes:
> 
> all c states disabled, speedstep disabled, fixed core voltage 1.195v, multi 43.
> 
> Don't know why that got rid of the whine, probably something to do with increasing the voltage and having it fixed.
> 
> Add me to the club please!


wow that's an HUGE GPU COOLER what is that?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malVizio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Happy to say that the coil whine on x560 completely dissapeared after these changes:
> 
> all c states disabled, speedstep disabled, fixed core voltage 1.195v, multi 43.
> 
> Don't know why that got rid of the whine, probably something to do with increasing the voltage and having it fixed.
> 
> Add me to the club please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow that's an HUGE GPU COOLER what is that?
Click to expand...

that's actually his cpu cooler http://www.dvhardware.net/article55135.html

you can't even fit a discrete graphics card with that cooler+mobo lol


----------



## ilikebeer

That rig doesn't need more than intel h4000.


----------



## traxevc

Hi everyone I have an urgent question.

I have a seasonic x-650 but I lost the 8-pin CPU modular cable. The 4-pin CPU cable works fine with my setup but I would like to use the 8-pin for peace of mind. Now here is the tricky bit: I tried the extra 8-pin CPU modular cable from my corsair hx1000 psu which looks similar and actually fits in the 8 holes of my seasonic x650 but the system does not start up. Is this because of different wiring between corsair and seasonic psus or is it possible that the 8-pin circuit of my seasonic is dead? Again, the 4-pin works fine; tested it under stress etc, all ok.


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxevc*
> 
> Hi everyone I have an urgent question.
> 
> I have a seasonic x-650 but I lost the 8-pin CPU modular cable. The 4-pin CPU cable works fine with my setup but I would like to use the 8-pin for peace of mind. Now here is the tricky bit: I tried the extra 8-pin CPU modular cable from my corsair hx1000 psu which looks similar and actually fits in the 8 holes of my seasonic x650 but the system does not start up. Is this because of different wiring between corsair and seasonic psus or is it possible that the 8-pin circuit of my seasonic is dead? Again, the 4-pin works fine; tested it under stress etc, all ok.


I'd be willing to bet that they have different pin-outs.
See if you can get a replacement 8 pin cable from SeaSonic or maybe you can find one on Ebay and test it out.


----------



## ehume

Seasonic has pretty good tech support. Write them.


----------



## socketus

Just go to antronelectronics.com - that's the USA Seasonic cable and parts supplier. I've used them for a complete spare set - $30 shipped for my X-850


----------



## Shogon

Well after 3 months, my 2nd X850 has died on me







Though I am glad it worked as an alarm when it happened, a nice loud CRACK to wake you up









Using my Kingwin 650 watt for now, luckily nothing else died.


----------



## NKrader

so technically speaking according to model, seasonic platinum's are x series aswell so i would like to enter.

own both of these
SS-1000
660XP


----------



## socketus

I'm afraid AMD_Freak would disagree - platinum is not X series. But Zantrill has a Platinum club

http://www.overclock.net/t/1264890/official-seasonic-platinum-series-owners-club-just-added-520w-fanless-and-the-660w-760w-psus


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm afraid AMD_Freak would disagree - platinum is not X series. But Zantrill has a Platinum club
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1264890/official-seasonic-platinum-series-owners-club-just-added-520w-fanless-and-the-660w-760w-psus


I'm afraid seasonic and new egg would disagree, but okay


----------



## socketus

Yah .. I know ;(

here, check this

http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/310#post_16801922


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah .. I know ;(
> 
> here, check this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/310#post_16801922


should just make name accurate..

"x series GOLD"


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> should just make name accurate..
> 
> "x series GOLD"


The Platinums aren't actually part of the X series though.

http://www.seasonicusa.com/

There's the Platinum series, the X series, the G series etc.

Of course if you're like me, you can wiggle your way into both clubs!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> The Platinums aren't actually part of the X series though.
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/
> 
> There's the Platinum series, the X series, the G series etc.
> 
> Of course if you're like me, you can wiggle your way into both clubs!


newegg lists em as x series.

and ive seen them other places listed aswell but i dont really care


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well after 3 months, my 2nd X850 has died on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am glad it worked as an alarm when it happened, a nice loud CRACK to wake you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my Kingwin 650 watt for now, luckily nothing else died.


;; sorry to hear that ; ; it always sucks to loose stuff ; ;


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL021213&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL021213-_-EMC-021213-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17151102-L07C
x850 on sale for 109 after mir


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ;; sorry to hear that ; ; it always sucks to loose stuff ; ;


Is it not a bit of a myth that is a psu dies your other hardware can die? There's so many protections built into even budget modern psu's. A psu dying would probably be akin to just yanking the power cord, which in itself doesn't harm anything.

I had a CX corsair psu (cheap as chips) that just died and my mobo is fine.


----------



## Mega Man

depends, but usually, if the voltage regulators fail then you can have damage to other parts of your system....

however we own seasonic... so i would say .... slim to none on chances


----------



## Coppernicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> x850 on sale for 109 after mir


I jumped on this special and a sleeved ATX cable in UV blue/black. Looking forward to installing this when I get back from my cruise. Last thing for me to buy is a nice 12v UV light for the top and bottom of my case.


----------



## Shogon

Yea I didn't lose anything when it died, I doubt I would with a good unit like this.

I did receive the RMA the other day and that too bit the dust this morning. First I lost my sound card / Ceton cable card losing video signal last night, after an hour of being slightly upset it was late so I decided to shut it down and deal with it today. Well it wouldn't boot, no video signal, and 00 on the board.

Put my Kingwin 650 back in, and now everything works. My Creative card shows up in device manager, can actually install the drivers, and my Ceton card receives video signal. Plus I'm typing on it right now so it obviously booted







.

Guess 2 bad units in a row for me?


----------



## ehume

Sounds like I was lucky not to take up Newegg on its X-850 special. It may be that the X-850 is a snakebit unit.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> took me a while to squeeze this response out, but...
> 
> 
> 
> the rep actually immediately issued me an RMA # and even a shipping label when i asked for it (though i did mention that i had RMA'd through newegg). everything was quick and easy, minus the fact that i had to repeat myself - in an email - three times before this got answered
> 
> other than that, i'm a happy camper now. off to the ups store - won't find out for a week or two whether or not the issue really is resolved


got my replacement yesterday - it came in the infamous unmarked brown box with 0 documentation. it did however come with another felt psu bag









installed it just now - zero whine with default bios settings as it should be. hopefully seasonic is implementing whatever they did into all future units


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Sounds like I was lucky not to take up Newegg on its X-850 special. It may be that the X-850 is a snakebit unit.


I don't think I'd call it that, its still is a very good unit to have none the less. My first unit lasted the longest, first RMA lasted 3 months, 2nd RMA lasted 1 day.

Their service is very good though which more then makes up for the bad units, waiting for a email reply from a manager right now. Crossing fingers I could get a X860


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Sounds like I was lucky not to take up Newegg on its X-850 special. It may be that the X-850 is a snakebit unit.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd call it that, its still is a very good unit to have none the less. My first unit lasted the longest, first RMA lasted 3 months, 2nd RMA lasted 1 day.
> 
> Their service is very good though which more then makes up for the bad units, waiting for a email reply from a manager right now. Crossing fingers I could get a X860
Click to expand...

I have four Seasonic-branded X units and an Antec-branded Seasonic bronze. I buy nothing else. Yet your experience with the X-850 is . . . interesting.


----------



## Garming

Been lurking around multiply threads to find a clear answer but I have not quite found my exact answer. I know the "will corsair individually sleeved cables fit the seasonic x series" questions been thrown around a lot but I just want to know for sure before buying them. I have come to an understanding that the connectors on my x660 are pretty close to a, let's say an ax750 with the exception of the 8 pin cpu and sata connectors. My question is, it is as simple as swapping the connectors so they fit or it that just too good to be true. Or have no one really tried it yet and I would be the first to do so.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garming*
> 
> Been lurking around multiply threads to find a clear answer but I have not quite found my exact answer. I know the "will corsair individually sleeved cables fit the seasonic x series" questions been thrown around a lot but I just want to know for sure before buying them. I have come to an understanding that the connectors on my x660 are pretty close to a, let's say an ax750 with the exception of the 8 pin cpu and sata connectors. My question is, it is as simple as swapping the connectors so they fit or it that just too good to be true. Or have no one really tried it yet and I would be the first to do so.


you would have to switch a few wiring around ( take out pins and move to different location.) and remove the connectors from your current psu wires as the ones on corsair are different heads as well.

all in all not too bad


----------



## Garming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you would have to switch a few wiring around ( take out pins and move to different location.) and remove the connectors from your current psu wires as the ones on corsair are different heads as well.
> 
> all in all not too bad


Ahh okay. Now this is more clear to me, thanks! Is there a guide or something equivalent to where proper pins should go where?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garming*
> 
> Ahh okay. Now this is more clear to me, thanks! Is there a guide or something equivalent to where proper pins should go where?


Thats gonna be a problem. Newegg lists an AX750, but Corsair doesn't anymore. With the changes in Corsair's line, its hard to keep up with any possible connector or pin changes.

Here's some infos that might be of help to ya, read the next coupla posts after the linked post, too

http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/700#post_19083811


----------



## Calytrix

Just got my Seasonic X-650 today.


----------



## ConradTP

Got mine too, already mounted and running well but the coil whine is annoying.
Are whiny ones more common? I'm still thinking if it is worth RMA'ing, I might just receive another whiny PSU or even worse..


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConradTP*
> 
> 
> Got mine too, already mounted and running well but the coil whine is annoying.
> Are whiny ones more common? I'm still thinking if it is worth RMA'ing, I might just receive another whiny PSU or even worse..


check if there's any power settings you can switch off in your bios

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=85166

if that doesn't work, see if you can rma it with seasonic

i had 2 whiny units from newegg. emailed seasonic and they told me that they were aware of the problem and have since fixed it - seasonic was able to supply me with the "fixed" version. whiny units are still being sold, and i don't think they are marked any different from the "fixed" version, which is why i had to go directly to seasonic for a proper replacement


----------



## Shogon

Luckily Seasonic is paying for all these shipping costs, I waited a week for the new power supply after my 2nd rma and I received some replacement cables instead







. Doesn't help the power supply is still broken though. I'm hoping some time next week I'll have a working power supply from them, thankfully this Kingwin has been working fine.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Updated the list if you don't see your name make a post and Ill add you.


----------



## traxevc

Just to confirm from personal experience that corsair hx1000 8-pin cpu cable did not work with my seasonic x-650. This info is for whoever interested.


----------



## spenzalii

Well, I can join the club now


----------



## rebelextrm02

Well, I finally finished sleeving my x-750 KM3 8 pin PCI-E cable in 550 cord. It only took three movies worth of time and lots of tissue damage on my finger tips! The double wires on the end sucked. Now for the picture!


----------



## taney

Hello! I own an X-850 for my main workstation and I want to get an X-400/X-460 Fanless for my NAS unit. Anyone have both units and give me a rough idea of how much the noise level is between the two units?


----------



## stbone

I own X-660, will post pics soon


----------



## stbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> Hello! I own an X-850 for my main workstation and I want to get an X-400/X-460 Fanless for my NAS unit. Anyone have both units and give me a rough idea of how much the noise level is between the two units?


I would get the seasonic 520 platinum series fanless http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/SS-520FL/


----------



## Shogon

Man Seasonic, where's my X850 it's been forever lol. Well not forever just 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Acurax

What kind of terminal is this? (on the right)


I'm asking about the square-shaped one on the right, rather than the 3-sided-square-1-round (female ATX). I'm trying to make my own set of cables for my X750 but not sure what pins these are. These are the ones that plug into the PSU side.

EDIT: My 2nd thought after posting this is...does it really matter? Seems like I could just substitute them for the female ATX terminals since the pins on the PSU side are all identical.

*2nd Edit: ANSWERED! Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1368757/what-kind-of-terminal-is-this#post_19464550*


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys. So I'm using my beautfiful x850 alongside a MSI TFIII 7950 crossfired with a Sapphire Dual-x 7950 and a brand new intel core i7 3770k delidded and currently at 4.7Ghz until my Liquid Ultra comes. I will never, and have never, used anything besides seasonic. Suprisingly even though I have a $2500 dollar computer I don't have a digital camera so I just used my cell to take a pic. Add me!


----------



## Littlejoe

Seasonic X 750


----------



## rebelextrm02

Can somebody post up a picture of each end of the 24 pin motherboard power cable from a x750 km3 unit? Im sleeving mine and I want to double check that I have the empty pin holes in the right place.

EDIT: NVM. I found a picture online and was able to finish it.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlejoe*
> 
> Seasonic X 750










Added


----------



## Xero Omega1

Add me in! I'll be getting my SeaSonic X-1250 here shortly!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xero Omega1*
> 
> Add me in! I'll be getting my SeaSonic X-1250 here shortly!


Post a pic when you get it Ill add you to the List.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi all!

I have the seasonic X-850 and its an great power supply it realy is and i am very happy with it

but i don't like the cables with it tho because they are very tough and hard to mount on my Graphics card, so i was wondering if there is any uni sleeved cables for that?

My pc is in blue theme btw so it would be awesome to get some uni sleeved cables in blue


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I have the seasonic X-850 and its an great power supply it realy is and i am very happy with it
> 
> but i don't like the cables with it tho because they are very tough and hard to mount on my Graphics card, so i was wondering if there is any uni sleeved cables for that?
> 
> My pc is in blue theme btw so it would be awesome to get some uni sleeved cables in blue


I agree with you. Plus my card only uses 2, 6 pin connectors so I have the additional 2 pin connectors tucked away. It would be nice if they included two different cables instead of combining them.

Post back if you find something. I would be interested in them as well.


----------



## hurricane28

i found these ones: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15032/psu-cab-11/Corsair_Professional_Series_AX850AX750AX650_Individually_Sleeved_Modular_Cables_-_Blue_CP-8920011.html?tl=g2c413s1599

i don't know if they fit to my psu but they look awesome man!


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i found these ones: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15032/psu-cab-11/Corsair_Professional_Series_AX850AX750AX650_Individually_Sleeved_Modular_Cables_-_Blue_CP-8920011.html?tl=g2c413s1599
> 
> i don't know if they fit to my psu but they look awesome man!


Those are nice!!!
There was some mention of corsair cables somewhere back in this thread but I don't recall what it was about. Hopefully someone that's tried them will chime in.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> Those are nice!!!
> There was some mention of corsair cables somewhere back in this thread but I don't recall what it was about. Hopefully someone that's tried them will chime in.


the pins that go into the psu are different ( shapes ) get a pin tool if that is what you are going to use and just switch connectors from oem to the corsair ones. mark the wires obviously and use a multimeter to make sure you put them in the right holes.


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the pins that go into the psu are different ( shapes ) get a pin tool if that is what you are going to use and just switch connectors from oem to the corsair ones. mark the wires obviously and use a multimeter to make sure you put them in the right holes.


I had a feeling that was the solution but wasn't for sure. Thanks!
I may have to try those out. The price isn't terrible.


----------



## fishhawk

Just installed my new SeaSonic X-1250 gold fully Modular about 3 weeks ago-love it to the max. Will get pictures ASAP.
In middle of upgradeing Whole system again,UHG, got to quit doing this-lol. This PSU rocks and is so quiet and runs cool.

P.S. got a rocken deal from new egg. 254.00 plus %10 off, plus 30.00 rebate.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> I had a feeling that was the solution but wasn't for sure. Thanks!
> I may have to try those out. The price isn't terrible.


not at all. decided i am going to do my own cables to length then sleeve.... or i would of went this route


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Got mine.
Ill post pictures soon.


----------



## Failed Username

I'll post pictures soon. I have the x850


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> I had a feeling that was the solution but wasn't for sure. Thanks!
> I may have to try those out. The price isn't terrible.


The sleeving is not consistent on the Corsair cables, you may get a decent set or a lousy set. Heatshrinks won't match up, or they're long .... quality varies. Other people have posted about their great quality, and their pictures show that quality. As for matching up Corsair cabling to the Seasonic psu, depending on which psu you have - there are newer Corsair models that may or may not match up at all with Seasonics. THere's a Search this Thread tool - click on the Advanced Search and search for my name, last few posts are about this very issue. Its all kind of less clear which Seasonic models may match up with Corsair cabling.


----------



## ninojean

can i join the club


----------



## MkO611

Does anyone know if Seasonic can send me replacement cables for my PSU? I was sleeving and I think i messed up the 24pin because I tried the paper clip method and it doesnt work...

Edit: Looks like you have to contact their modular cable distributor and buy it from them :/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> Does anyone know if Seasonic can send me replacement cables for my PSU? I was sleeving and I think i messed up the 24pin because I tried the paper clip method and it doesnt work...
> 
> Edit: Looks like you have to contact their modular cable distributor and buy it from them :/


pics ~ if you just bent the pin too much you should be able to just bend it back out. or you could just buy a few pins and some wire and re run only that wire


----------



## MkO611

Thank, i managed to get it fixed just by taking all the cables out and putting them back on by following the 24pin diagram. My diagram had some mistakes, so i just used the offical Seasonic 24pin diagram to put the cables bbck nd now it works!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> Thank, i managed to get it fixed just by taking all the cables out and putting them back on by following the 24pin diagram. My diagram had some mistakes, so i just used the offical Seasonic 24pin diagram to put the cables bbck nd now it works!!


w00t!~


----------



## spikeSP

Hey all!

Just got my x-1250 from newegg.

Upon seeing the box I was a little concerned though.

Do they usually come in a plastic heatshrink wrap of some sort? Mine had no such thing...

I opened the box and everything looked good, but when I closely inspected the PSU itself I noticed the interior looked like this: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/conte...d/1375642/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/IMG][/URL]



Not sure if it's clearly visible but there appears to be...residue? Not sure if it's just thermal paste and is supposed to be there or something else?

Anyone have any ideas?

EDIT: According to hardOCP pictures it seems like it's supposed to look like that, but should i be concerned it came not-wrapped in plastic?
Can anyone who also has a 1250W comment on whether or not it is supposed to be wrapped?


----------



## ehume

All of my Seasonic PSU's came wrapped in a cloth bag. The only things that came wrapped in plastic were the cables.


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Just got my x-1250 from newegg.
> 
> Upon seeing the box I was a little concerned though.
> 
> Do they usually come in a plastic heatshrink wrap of some sort? Mine had no such thing...
> 
> I opened the box and everything looked good, but when I closely inspected the PSU itself I noticed the interior looked like this: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/conte...d/1375642/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's clearly visible but there appears to be...residue? Not sure if it's just thermal paste and is supposed to be there or something else?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: According to hardOCP pictures it seems like it's supposed to look like that, but should i be concerned it came not-wrapped in plastic?
> Can anyone who also has a 1250W comment on whether or not it is supposed to be wrapped?


The box for my X-850 was not shrink wrapped either, also from Newegg.
The last few things I've ordered haven't been wrapped. MY R7870 Hawk and my FX-6300 weren't.


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> All of my Seasonic PSU's came wrapped in a cloth bag. The only things that came wrapped in plastic were the cables.


Yup, mine came like that too- I meant the box itself; thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> The box for my X-850 was not shrink wrapped either, also from Newegg.
> The last few things I've ordered haven't been wrapped. MY R7870 Hawk and my FX-6300 weren't.


Ahh okay, great, I'll check it out and hopefully everything works just fine!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> All of my Seasonic PSU's came wrapped in a cloth bag. The only things that came wrapped in plastic were the cables.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, mine came like that too- I meant the box itself; thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> The box for my X-850 was not shrink wrapped either, also from Newegg.
> The last few things I've ordered haven't been wrapped. MY R7870 Hawk and my FX-6300 weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh okay, great, I'll check it out and hopefully everything works just fine!
Click to expand...

None of my boxes were shrink-wrapped, either.


----------



## eyau100

Just ordered my x750 today. I will post pictures when I get it.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Trigger pulled this morning for a fanless 400w for my HTPC. Should be here by Saturday. May not have been the best choice of PSU to put into a PC-Q11 but I cannot take the noise from my coolermaster any longer.


----------



## spikeSP

Oh yeah, also, can I join the club with an X1250?







(Posted pictures earlier in thread







)


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Oh yeah, also, can I join the club with an X1250?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Posted pictures earlier in thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Added


----------



## atarione

I have a X750 so hopefully i can also join your fine club...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> I have a X750 so hopefully i can also join your fine club...


that is what it is here for !~post up a pic to get your name on the list!


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is what it is here for !~post up a pic to get your name on the list!


fair enough and here it is

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/img2921k.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AMD_Freak

atarione= Added


----------



## Failed Username

I'll post again. [x850]


----------



## AMD_Freak

sorry bout that Failed Username I guess I missed your post


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I sent my x 850 in for an RMA. It arrived at Seasonic yesterday. Does anyone know how long it is going to take to get back to me? Am I going to receive an email with a tracking number?


----------



## eyau100

Got my x750 today, it worked on the first boot and it's super quiet. Might I be added to the club list?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> Got my x750 today, it worked on the first boot and it's super quiet. Might I be added to the club list?


welcome and enjoy... just found out my 750 is barely enough for my system..... looking to get the x1250 >:O >:O >:O


----------



## AMD_Freak

added eyau100


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> just found out my 750 is barely enough for my system..... looking to get the x1250 >:O >:O >:O


How did you find that out? By testing it? Or did someone tell you?

You might post your specs over at the JonnyGURU forums and see.


----------



## AMD_Freak

here are several PSU calculators https://www.google.com/search?q=psu+calculator&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> here are several PSU calculators https://www.google.com/search?q=psu+calculator&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


checked it on the psu calculator


----------



## Nightz2k

Got the X-750 Gold earlier today. Going to manage cables better when I get the H100i, till then it seems Ok.







First time I've had modular, very nice PSU.
_(NO colored wires showing is a bonus!)_

Only minor nitpick I have is the PCI-E connectors are a bit odd the way they put them together _(to the GPU's)_, could have been a bit shorter on the length of the split. Other than that, it's about perfect.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Welcome Nightz2k #199


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> Got the X-750 Gold earlier today. Going to manage cables better when I get the H100i, till then it seems Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've had modular, very nice PSU.
> _(NO colored wires showing is a bonus!)_
> 
> Only minor nitpick I have is the PCI-E connectors are a bit odd the way they put them together _(to the GPU's)_, could have been a bit shorter on the length of the split. Other than that, it's about perfect.


welcome! i like having individual pcie wires. hated it at first but in the end i think it looks alot cleaner


----------



## Zboy

anyone know if the corsair cables for the ax series compatable with the seasonic x series? the ax (non i) are seasonic oem after all...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> anyone know if the corsair cables for the ax series compatable with the seasonic x series? the ax (non i) are seasonic oem after all...


nope sadly they do not fit.

i am looking for myself at sleeved cables for seasonic x-850 with zero luck here, i ask an retail shop if they can get it, if i have some news i post it here


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> anyone know if the corsair cables for the ax series compatable with the seasonic x series? the ax (non i) are seasonic oem after all...


yes they are.

however corsair uses different types of plugs going into the unit. what you can do is swap them grab a pin removal tool and from there you just swap the OEM from seasonic connectors with the ones from corsair.

i would reccomend verifying pins with a multimeter as well.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Heres my X-750! Soooo, may I join this club?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Heres my X-750! Soooo, may I join this club?


welcome !~


----------



## z0ki

Is this for the XP-1000 80+ Platinum?


----------



## AMD_Freak

W00t 200 members


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> W00t 200 members


Whoot I'm the 200th Member!


----------



## z0ki

Moddiy sell seasonic sleeved cables


----------



## shampoo911

so... im here to showoff this behemoth of psu.....



add me to the club please...

and regarding the psu orientation.... does the yellow hive-shaped grill needs to be facing the inside of the case?

i mean.... is it well placed as i have it? or do i need to turn it upside down?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Moddiy sell seasonic sleeved cables


is this a question or a statement?
yes they do

they also sell the kits to do it yourself


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is this a question or a statement?
> yes they do
> 
> they also sell the kits to do it yourself


It was for the user who was the first poster on the last page.. Sorry i couldn't quote this website is crap on android web browsing..

Awaiting for the android app! Like who uses iphones anymore? lol


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... im here to showoff this behemoth of psu.....
> 
> 
> 
> add me to the club please...
> 
> and regarding the psu orientation.... does the yellow hive-shaped grill needs to be facing the inside of the case?
> 
> i mean.... is it well placed as i have it? or do i need to turn it upside down?


You can run the psu either way. The way you have it, the bottom fan - if there's a vent below it - will suck in air and exhaust it out the back. You could flip it and it would then help exhaust air in the case, but it may also interfer with your graphic card's own fan intake, I dunno, I never thought about it. The main reason I always place the psu with the fan facing bottom, is that it puts your 24 & 8 pin headers closer to the mobo tray, for shorter cable runs.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... im here to showoff this behemoth of psu.....
> 
> 
> 
> add me to the club please...
> 
> and regarding the psu orientation.... does the yellow hive-shaped grill needs to be facing the inside of the case?
> 
> i mean.... is it well placed as i have it? or do i need to turn it upside down?


how big is the PSU 550W?


----------



## akromatic

hmm do they sell individual sleeved cable for these PSU? i have an original x750


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> how big is the PSU 550W?


1050w... i think having a 550w psu with a 7970 crossfire and a 8350 on 4.8ghz would be a TERRIBLE idea


----------



## fishhawk

1


----------



## fishhawk

2


----------



## fishhawk

Try again to post my 1250x series-lol.

Still lots of modding and finishing to do since I got board with the set up


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm do they sell individual sleeved cable for these PSU? i have an original x750


check mod diy they do but kinda pricy . if i dont hear back from you ill do it tomorrow after work


----------



## euphoria4949

Hi everybody =)

May I ask about the X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3).
My case is of the bottom mounted species, with an air vent and dust filter situated under the PSU mounting area.
Now I've had my 850 mounted with fan facing down so it sucks in air through the vent and filter, but today whilst spring cleaning I found my SeaSonic Manual, so I just quickly glanced through it as you do, and well I was surprised to read: "If the PSU is installed correctly, the fan should face the mainboard." :-\

I had never seen this before, i mean does it REALLY matter or should I flip it over to be safe???
Also is there anyway I can check the PSU temps, other than sticking a thermometer up the PSU's backside???

Would really appreciate some help and advice on this please.
Thanks to all


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoria4949*
> 
> Hi everybody =)
> 
> May I ask about the X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3).
> My case is of the bottom mounted species, with an air vent and dust filter situated under the PSU mounting area.
> Now I've had my 850 mounted with fan facing down so it sucks in air through the vent and filter, but today whilst spring cleaning I found my SeaSonic Manual, so I just quickly glanced through it as you do, and well I was surprised to read: "If the PSU is installed correctly, the fan should face the mainboard." :-\
> 
> I had never seen this before, i mean does it REALLY matter or should I flip it over to be safe???
> Also is there anyway I can check the PSU temps, other than sticking a thermometer up the PSU's backside???
> 
> Would really appreciate some help and advice on this please.
> Thanks to all


we all have that same question dude... i have NEVER EVER seen a case without a bottom air vent... and in my rig (having a crossfire setup), if i install the psu with the fan facing the mobo, it creates a small vacuum.... well... comparing the size of the gpu fan and the size of the psu fan, i assume it creates a BIG vacuum... and the gpu WILL get hotter.... i installed it with the fan sucking air from outside the case and switched the psu to hybrid mode... so it maintains air sucking at minimum


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> we all have that same question dude... i have NEVER EVER seen a case without a bottom air vent... and in my rig (having a crossfire setup), if i install the psu with the fan facing the mobo, it creates a small vacuum.... well... comparing the size of the gpu fan and the size of the psu fan, i assume it creates a BIG vacuum... and the gpu WILL get hotter.... i installed it with the fan sucking air from outside the case and switched the psu to hybrid mode... so it maintains air sucking at minimum


I'll have to dig my manual out and take a look. Not that it would matter, I'm still going to run it fan down. All the cable connection labels are right side up with the fan down so it would be odd to have it the other way.


----------



## fishhawk

Keep your psu fan faceing down to bring cooler air into the psu its self.
Other wise you are pulling warmer air into the psu from inside the case.
Plus you want the warm air pushed through the case and out, not pulled down or swirled around inside,
wich will happen no matter how powerfull your psu fan is.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> Keep your psu fan faceing down to bring cooler air into the psu its self.
> Other wise you are pulling warmer air into the psu from inside the case.
> Plus you want the warm air pushed through the case and out, not pulled down or swirled around inside,
> wich will happen no matter how powerfull your psu fan is.


Just wanted to ask about this









I see many psu's have hybrid stickers, meaning, if you turn the fan up or down the stickers are right side up when looking into the case.

I noticed with my seasonic x 750 that i received today that the stickers and logo itself are only made for the fan being up into the case.

I know makers try to advertise the psu as "pulling warm air out of the case and out the exhaust" but what you mentioned makes more sense. a bunch of different exhausts in the case would ruin efficient air flow if not proper.

being that the hardware in the psu is made for the fan being up, does turning the psu upside down have any effect overall with anything?

Tomorrow i'll test this bad boy out







hopefully the X 750 does not whine , squeel, or buzz.


----------



## Vpr99

I'm trying to re-sleeve my x750 (18/10 pin) and I was wondering if anyone had a good pinout. I've emailed SeaSonic, but haven't heard anything back yet, and I'd like to get working on this.

Help?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoria4949*
> 
> Hi everybody =)
> 
> May I ask about the X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3).
> My case is of the bottom mounted species, with an air vent and dust filter situated under the PSU mounting area.
> Now I've had my 850 mounted with fan facing down so it sucks in air through the vent and filter, but today whilst spring cleaning I found my SeaSonic Manual, so I just quickly glanced through it as you do, and well I was surprised to read: "If the PSU is installed correctly, the fan should face the mainboard." :-\
> 
> I had never seen this before, i mean does it REALLY matter or should I flip it over to be safe???
> Also is there anyway I can check the PSU temps, other than sticking a thermometer up the PSU's backside???
> 
> Would really appreciate some help and advice on this please.
> Thanks to all


most of these manuals are probably just copied from years ago before there was a fan cutout on the bottom and the psus were made to be in the top of the case. way way back when ( some still are ) doest not make money to have a new manual for psus made ever time they prolly copy and paste 98% of it from a general manual they made and have auto fill ins that they post some text/pics to ( see next comment )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Just wanted to ask about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see many psu's have hybrid stickers, meaning, if you turn the fan up or down the stickers are right side up when looking into the case.
> 
> I noticed with my seasonic x 750 that i received today that the stickers and logo itself are only made for the fan being up into the case.
> 
> I know makers try to advertise the psu as "pulling warm air out of the case and out the exhaust" but what you mentioned makes more sense. a bunch of different exhausts in the case would ruin efficient air flow if not proper.
> 
> being that the hardware in the psu is made for the fan being up, does turning the psu upside down have any effect overall with anything?
> 
> Tomorrow i'll test this bad boy out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the X 750 does not whine , squeel, or buzz.


only thing is when it is face down it does not get as good of air flow as face up may run a bit hotter if you leave it in silent mode ( if you have that option ) due to heat rising instead of falling ( when fan is off ) and the heat will go into your case if you leave it face up
personally i like pulling outside air through the psu and again see the comment above

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vpr99*
> 
> I'm trying to re-sleeve my x750 (18/10 pin) and I was wondering if anyone had a good pinout. I've emailed SeaSonic, but haven't heard anything back yet, and I'd like to get working on this.
> 
> Help?


i have a few but ill post one real quick


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! factory ( from seasonic ) wiring diagram



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> Here is the wiring diagram for the Seasonic 10pin+16pin to 24pin cable. For all you sleevers out there!






i prefer this thread though it is great ocn sleaving guide for seasonic x750


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! this is a quote from it but again the thread is great



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Workbench/Drawing Board
> 
> I was looking for a diagram that was easy for my to follow but I wasn't able to find any.
> I decided to make my own using paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that these pins are oriented is as if you are looking down from above at the ends in which the wires go in. For example, imagine grabbing the wires that go into the 24 pin cable. The bundle of wires is in your hand and they go up and into the plastic pin is on top (so you're kinda holding a "T"). Now, move your wrist so that the bundle of wires are oriented ahead of you. That's how these pins are oriented, and just use the tabs to orient its rotation (are you confused yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> On the 24 pin connector, you will notice that there are some boxes with dashes in them (4 of them on the left column). These are ends in which 2 wires go into. All the other boxes are normal 1:1.
> 
> I still have to draw the wires in, but that will come right after some studying.
> 
> Question/Answers
> 1. I noticed that the purple and black wires are intertwined as in this picture:
> 
> I understand this is done to limit the interference, but how should I go about sleeving this? Should I untwine them and then sleeve them, or should I twine them back together after sleeving them?


----------



## Vpr99

That's wonderful... thank you! For whatever reason, all the stock wires were black, rather than in color. There were some little colored dabs on a few of the wires, but nothing really usable.

I'll check out that thread, and (if I manage a decent job) post some sleeved pics. Cheers.


----------



## fishhawk

Most every psu I have bought includeing my new seasonic x series 1250 all suck air in.
And my cooler master 1200 gold and my my 1250 gold sparkle do the same,reason being the psu needs to be cooled
as much as possible, the air it pushs in the system is very little and realy will not have much affect on temps.
by the time that little amount hits your case, your side fans have cooled it or your vid card has sucked it through.

The cooler you keep your psu the better your whole system will run
But again that depends on your complete set up, it is why most will work either way.
I always allow air through the psu, test I have done show it stays cooler.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> Most every psu I have bought includeing my new seasonic x series 1250 all suck air in.
> And my cooler master 1200 gold and my my 1250 gold sparkle do the same,reason being the psu needs to be cooled
> as much as possible, the air it pushs in the system is very little and realy will not have much affect on temps.
> by the time that little amount hits your case, your side fans have cooled it or your vid card has sucked it through.
> 
> The cooler you keep your psu the better your whole system will run
> But again that depends on your complete set up, it is why most will work either way.
> I always allow air through the psu, test I have done show it stays cooler.


gonna make sure we are on the same page here
assuming fan hole is on bottom

back of pc air out < psu
bottom of pc ..........^ air in

this is how they make them. all quality psus are like this now. they didnt use to be however that has changed. both of my seasonics work this way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vpr99*
> 
> That's wonderful... thank you! For whatever reason, all the stock wires were black, rather than in color. There were some little colored dabs on a few of the wires, but nothing really usable.
> 
> I'll check out that thread, and (if I manage a decent job) post some sleeved pics. Cheers.


yea newer ones i have read are like that. use the pin numbers (or the pics you can see the little clip in them) for them if you have a multi meter it is helpful too

also you can build your own ( iam going ot do that soon and build your own lengths also making mine so i can cut power via a relay on my aquaero5 xt)
takes a while for parts though as you have to get them from china

Moddiy

you can get all the connectors you need there as well. makes for a much cleaner build ( all your wires are perfect )


----------



## fishhawk

Exactly, most gos out the back, some like mine do have vent hole inside also, so that's what I was getting at
about a little getting inside. Sorry didn't clarify that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> Exactly, most gos out the back, some like mine do have vent hole inside also, so that's what I was getting at
> about a little getting inside. Sorry didn't clarify that.


but in silent mode if you point it up the hot air goes into your case ( less then 20% load fan is off ) which will hurt your gpu temps ( although negligible because your not @ load so who really cares. ) and i would rather have cool air going into it from the bottom of the case


----------



## fishhawk

Ok, not sure here, confused, I am all for air getting sucked in the bottom and out the back. Never fan up.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Yeah always have your PSU fan suck from the bottom of your case


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

is it safe to toggle from the hybrid|normal switch while PC is running?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is it safe to toggle from the hybrid|normal switch while PC is running?


i have not read the book but i dont see why not. all it does is put power to the fan


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is it safe to toggle from the hybrid|normal switch while PC is running?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have not read the book but i dont see why not. all it does is put power to the fan


Wha'ts the manual say ?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> 1050w... i think having a 550w psu with a 7970 crossfire and a 8350 on 4.8ghz would be a TERRIBLE idea


I agree but I had no way of knowing from the picture


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vpr99*
> 
> That's wonderful... thank you! For whatever reason, all the stock wires were black, rather than in color. There were some little colored dabs on a few of the wires, but nothing really usable.
> 
> I'll check out that thread, and (if I manage a decent job) post some sleeved pics. Cheers.


if it bothers you might could use a black sharpie and color the showing wires


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is it safe to toggle from the hybrid|normal switch while PC is running?


perfectly fine


----------



## Mjolnir125

Even with my system under heavy load my X750 fan doesn't seem to turn on when in hybrid mode, so I keep it in always on mode. I am guessing that my system isn't actually drawing all that much power when playing games (since the 7950 is fairly efficient, and 750 watts is a lot more than I likely need). Either way, my PSU is mounted at the bottom of the case so I don't want heat rising into my GPU in passive mode. I also have a side case fan that turns on once my GPU gets past a certain temp to increase the positive pressure in the case.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Even with my system under heavy load my X750 fan doesn't seem to turn on when in hybrid mode, so I keep it in always on mode. I am guessing that my system isn't actually drawing all that much power when playing games (since the 7950 is fairly efficient, and 750 watts is a lot more than I likely need). Either way, my PSU is mounted at the bottom of the case so I don't want heat rising into my GPU in passive mode. I also have a side case fan that turns on once my GPU gets past a certain temp to increase the positive pressure in the case.


Either that or you have a very cool ambient room temperature such that the PSU doesnt heat up enough to turn on the fan. The hybrid fan works on temperature instead of the actual load of the PSU if im not wrong.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Either that or you have a very cool ambient room temperature such that the PSU doesnt heat up enough to turn on the fan. The hybrid fan works on temperature instead of the actual load of the PSU if im not wrong.


according to seasonic it is the load 20% of more although i would keep fan on if i had the switch option unfortunately for me newegg had updated pic with old stock so i saw one with the switch but did not get it .....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Even with my system under heavy load my X750 fan doesn't seem to turn on when in hybrid mode, so I keep it in always on mode. I am guessing that my system isn't actually drawing all that much power when playing games (since the 7950 is fairly efficient, and 750 watts is a lot more than I likely need). Either way, my PSU is mounted at the bottom of the case so I don't want heat rising into my GPU in passive mode. I also have a side case fan that turns on once my GPU gets past a certain temp to increase the positive pressure in the case.


idk what cpu you have but i am guessing if you hit prime it should kick it on at full load or you can do something like 3d mark the combined test is great for that.

i always said the same thing but every time i bench it comes on i can feel the difference.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> according to seasonic it is the load 20% of more although i would keep fan on if i had the switch option unfortunately for me newegg had updated pic with old stock so i saw one with the switch but did not get it .....


Hmm...prolly right but I never notice the sound of my PSU fan ramping up especially since the stock fans on my 600T are a tad noisy


----------



## Mjolnir125

At full load I would guess my CPU isn't using over 130 or so watts, which is technically still under 20%. However with other components it should be over 20%, especially if the GPU us running full tilt as well (which should be around 200 watts). I rarely ever have 100% CPU and GPU usage (since games are coded so poorly nowadays).

It might be that it is actually temperature dependent, as the last time I tested the passive fan setting it was fairly cool in my room and my case does have very good airflow.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> At full load I would guess my CPU isn't using over 130 or so watts, which is technically still under 20%. However with other components it should be over 20%, especially if the GPU us running full tilt as well (which should be around 200 watts). I rarely ever have 100% CPU and GPU usage (since games are coded so poorly nowadays).
> 
> It might be that it is actually temperature dependent, as the last time I tested the passive fan setting it was fairly cool in my room and my case does have very good airflow.


gpus do not necessarily use 200w, usually that number is grossly exaggerated ( your chip quality has to do with this )

also

http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm[/URL]

you are correct it is temp related i guess.... my bad

i always forget that it will kick on the fan if ambient is over 25c as well as it will kick on the fan if load goes over 20% load, which means you are somewhat correct but you are still not going over ~20% useage

sounds like to me you need to oc it more.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Perhaps it doesn't draw 200 watts, but a stock 7950 is apparently somewhere in the 150 watt range, and mine is overclocked to 1100 mhz core and 1575 memory (from 900 and 1250) and is overvolted (power slider is also all the way up) so it should use more than that.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Seasonic X 750, the only time i could hear a buzz/whine was when i stuck my ear on the case of the psu







great unit:thumb:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> Seasonic X 750, the only time i could hear a buzz/whine was when i stuck my ear on the case of the psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great unit:thumb:


welcome !~


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !~


thanks mate








not sure why but at 60%cpu 70%ram the psu in hybrid mode gets so hot, i put it on normal and boom its cool within 5minutes!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Welcome INCREDIBLEHULK


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Anyone know where to get green seasonic x presleeved cables?








As in reliable site that won't give me low quality product


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Anyone know where to get green seasonic x presleeved cables?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in reliable site that won't give me low quality product


you can buy the corsair ones and just repin them to your OEM cables connectors ( that go into the psu ), build your own or have moddiy do it

you can ask them when you buy a connector set for a 16 pin connector ( rather then 18 pin ) if you have one like i do

you can buy cables not made to size ( just generic sizes )idk if it will save you any monies vs custom made ( from diy )


----------



## Seredin

Before I go seriously digging through the 93 pages of content here, I wonder: is there a place that has cable connectivity diagrams for these PSUs? Specifically, I'm trying to sleeve the x650, and really don't want to botch re-connecting the cables. Do diagrams like this exist?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Before I go seriously digging through the 93 pages of content here, I wonder: is there a place that has cable connectivity diagrams for these PSUs? Specifically, I'm trying to sleeve the x650, and really don't want to botch re-connecting the cables. Do diagrams like this exist?


taken from one of my posts earlier in this thread


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! factory ( from seasonic ) wiring diagram



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> Here is the wiring diagram for the Seasonic 10pin+16pin to 24pin cable. For all you sleevers out there!






i prefer this thread though it is great ocn sleaving guide for seasonic x750


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! this is a quote from it but again the thread is great



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Workbench/Drawing Board
> 
> I was looking for a diagram that was easy for my to follow but I wasn't able to find any.
> I decided to make my own using paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that these pins are oriented is as if you are looking down from above at the ends in which the wires go in. For example, imagine grabbing the wires that go into the 24 pin cable. The bundle of wires is in your hand and they go up and into the plastic pin is on top (so you're kinda holding a "T"). Now, move your wrist so that the bundle of wires are oriented ahead of you. That's how these pins are oriented, and just use the tabs to orient its rotation (are you confused yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> On the 24 pin connector, you will notice that there are some boxes with dashes in them (4 of them on the left column). These are ends in which 2 wires go into. All the other boxes are normal 1:1.
> 
> I still have to draw the wires in, but that will come right after some studying.
> 
> Question/Answers
> 1. I noticed that the purple and black wires are intertwined as in this picture:
> 
> I understand this is done to limit the interference, but how should I go about sleeving this? Should I untwine them and then sleeve them, or should I twine them back together after sleeving them?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> taken from one of my posts earlier in this thread
> 
> i prefer this thread though it is great ocn sleaving guide for seasonic x750


Heck yes! Though, I'm curious what's in your first spoiler, as it "opens" to nothing. Spooky

But that second spoiler was perfect!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Heck yes! Though, I'm curious what's in your first spoiler, as it "opens" to nothing. Spooky
> 
> But that second spoiler was perfect!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> Here is the wiring diagram for the Seasonic 10pin+16pin to 24pin cable. For all you sleevers out there!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Megaman if i got a sleeving kit, could i just do them 1 by 1 without using diagram but basically only doing 1 by 1?
Sorry for the crap question, figured id ask before starting to research







i end up overspending on impulse buys instead of overresearching


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Megaman if i got a sleeving kit, could i just do them 1 by 1 without using diagram but basically only doing 1 by 1?
> Sorry for the crap question, figured id ask before starting to research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i end up overspending on impulse buys instead of overresearching


dont apologize your fine. you can. but some of the wires have 2 wires going to 1 pin fyi and if you have never sleeved before it is quite the feat. however if you do dont forget to get a molex pin removal tool ( tons out there )


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont apologize your fine. you can. but some of the wires have 2 wires going to 1 pin fyi and if you have never sleeved before it is quite the feat. however if you do dont forget to get a molex pin removal tool ( tons out there )


if it wasn't so expensive i would just buy a all green set to match my tubing
if it wasn't so difficult i'd probably try to do it, just not smart for me to attempt sleeving on my only psu that i just recently bought for $150 !









Still wondering how the hybrid mode works... with fan on normal it stays cool, with hybrid on it gets sooooooo hot, and im at %70 cpu %70 ram


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> if it wasn't so expensive i would just buy a all green set to match my tubing
> if it wasn't so difficult i'd probably try to do it, just not smart for me to attempt sleeving on my only psu that i just recently bought for $150 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wondering how the hybrid mode works... with fan on normal it stays cool, with hybrid on it gets sooooooo hot, and im at %70 cpu %70 ram


no answer, and anyone can do it. just buy the connectors i linked and the ones you need ( sata pcie ect ) and some wire and get to it !~


----------



## Mjolnir125

Why are people sleeving cables? I haven't had any issues with my OEM ribbon style cables; they are easier to route behind things than traditional cables.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Why are people sleeving cables? I haven't had any issues with my OEM ribbon style cables; they are easier to route behind things than traditional cables.


Its for looks. You know, coordinated colors and stuff?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> Its for looks. You know, coordinated colors and stuff?


My cables are black...

Black goes with everything.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> My cables are black...
> 
> Black goes with everything.


personal preference.
you cant tell me



that is not awesome


----------



## Mjolnir125

I don't understand why people/companies sleeve the wires in each cable individually; it takes up more space (blocking more air) and doesn't keep them together unless the sleeving is attached to each other, which it often isn't.


----------



## Seredin

It's entirely aesthetic, for me, Mjolnir.


----------



## Polochamps

May I join the club? ^_^







Oh how I wish I have an extra set of cables to sleeve and splice.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polochamps*
> 
> May I join the club? ^_^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish I have an extra set of cables to sleeve and splice.


Welcome!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polochamps*
> 
> May I join the club? ^_^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish I have an extra set of cables to sleeve and splice.


yes welcome !~


----------



## invincible20xx

hey guys i just got this power supply

seasonic X series gold 1250w

but a strange loud "click" sound comes from it upon pressing the computer power button to switch the computer on, is this normal ? that sound is one time deal just upon pressing the power button, the psu is working fine with my 2 x 7970's but i was wondering if that sound is normal !


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polochamps*
> 
> May I join the club? ^_^
> 
> Oh how I wish I have an extra set of cables to sleeve and splice.


Added


----------



## Polochamps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> hey guys i just got this power supply
> 
> seasonic X series gold 1250w
> 
> but a strange loud "click" sound comes from it upon pressing the computer power button to switch the computer on, is this normal ? that sound is one time deal just upon pressing the power button, the psu is working fine with my 2 x 7970's but i was wondering if that sound is normal !


My X-460 is also making that "click" sound. It has something to do with the relay switch and I think it's normal.


----------



## invincible20xx

so i need to picture my seasonic unit to be a member of the club ?


----------



## socketus

Yessir ! you do. Hope its an X-series psu.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yessir ! you do. Hope its an X-series psu.


+1


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yessir ! you do. Hope its an X-series psu.


it is an x-series gold 1250w model, will take pictures tomorrow cause i'm too lazy now lol


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> it is an x-series gold 1250w model, will take pictures tomorrow cause i'm too lazy now lol


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Seredin

Oh yeah, guess I might as well join this mess.

Cheers, everyone, I'm in the middle of sleeving this beast.



edit: x750 btw


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Oh yeah, guess I might as well join this mess.
> 
> Cheers, everyone, I'm in the middle of sleeving this beast.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: x750 btw


Added


----------



## CannedBullets

So is the X-Series' hybrid fan mode worth using? Any problems?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Oh yeah, guess I might as well join this mess.
> 
> Cheers, everyone, I'm in the middle of sleeving this beast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: x750 btw


welcome


----------



## CannedBullets

So how is the Hybrid function for the X-series? Does it work well or should I stick with the normal mode?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So is the X-Series' hybrid fan mode worth using? Any problems?


no issues so far on hybrid for me


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> no issues so far on hybrid for me


So I just switch it to hybrid mode and that's it right? No need to change with any other settings?


----------



## AMD_Freak

nope nothing just flip the switch


----------



## CannedBullets

Okay, so after I have it installed how do i check if it works properly if I have hybrid mode and if I have the PSU fan facing downwards?


----------



## Mjolnir125

I just use normal mode, because the fan is completely inaudible when spinning on low. My PSU is mounted with the fan facing up, so if I have it in hybrid mode the heat will rise into the case (straight into my GPU), which is not something I want.


----------



## Mega Man

put a load on the psu and feel for a fan. but idk if you system is capable of putting enough of a load on it .


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but a load on the psu and feel for a fan. but idk if you system is capable of putting enough of a load on it .


Not just load, it only really spins up depending on the ambient temperature of the room you have your PC in. I have never heard mine spinning up or not. My case fans drown out any noise I would have heard from the PSU


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Not just load, it only really spins up depending on the ambient temperature of the room you have your PC in. I have never heard mine spinning up or not. My case fans drown out any noise I would have heard from the PSU


it will spin up np if load is high enough
it is based on temp but the sensor is in the psu so again that falls to load(enough load to heat it up ) as i am assuming he does not live in a ice box


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it will spin up np if load is high enough
> it is based on temp but the sensor is in the psu so again that falls to load(enough load to heat it up ) as i am assuming he does not live in a ice box


True enough


----------



## CannedBullets

I think I'll just have it on normal mode and check through the vents with a flashlight to see if the fans run.


----------



## Mjolnir125

When I put mine in hybrid mode the fan didn't seem to turn on even when gaming. I don't know if it does it based on load or temperatures, but my room is typically fairly cool and my PSU is kind of overkill for my rig. In any event, the fan on full on mode is so quiet that having it on the entire time doesn't sound any louder.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> When I put mine in hybrid mode the fan didn't seem to turn on even when gaming. I don't know if it does it based on load or temperatures, but my room is typically fairly cool and my PSU is kind of overkill for my rig. In any event, the fan on full on mode is so quiet that having it on the entire time doesn't sound any louder.


if you fill out a rigbuilder it helps us.

but dont worry about it. only reason they added the switch was people wanted it otherwise it is normally in silent mode.

however i am not kidding it took me alot of upgrades before i could get mine on. i now have an oced 8350, 2 7970s and i only notice it on when i oc them as well or am running ibt-avx or things like 3dmark

it is temp and load baised. kinda hard to explain
http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_1050-1250.htm
http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm


----------



## hurricane28

hi all,

i have the Seasinic X-850 but i am still looking for single sleeved cables and i had no luck until now.

is there some one who knows where i can find them? i saw in a post before on here that there are some but they are way to expensive.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hi all,
> 
> i have the Seasinic X-850 but i am still looking for single sleeved cables and i had no luck until now.
> 
> is there some one who knows where i can find them? i saw in a post before on here that there are some but they are way to expensive.


all non mass produced cables are pretty expensive because they take alot of time to do. no way around it, one method is to do it your self.

you can buy the corsair and just repin them to the connectors that connect to the psu that are on your current cables.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all non mass produced cables are pretty expensive because they take alot of time to do. no way around it, one method is to do it your self.
> 
> you can buy the corsair and just repin them to the connectors that connect to the psu that are on your current cables.


hmm interesting yes i could do that i why did i not come op this idea? LOL

but are u sure it will fit?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm interesting yes i could do that i why did i not come op this idea? LOL
> 
> but are u sure it will fit?


again you will have to repin the connectors see pic to the oem cable connectors or you could just buy these.

the connectors are the ones that plug into the psu corsairs connectors are shaped differently but i believe the pinout is the same. you can always check it with a multi meter


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you fill out a rigbuilder it helps us.
> 
> but dont worry about it. only reason they added the switch was people wanted it otherwise it is normally in silent mode.
> 
> however i am not kidding it took me alot of upgrades before i could get mine on. i now have an oced 8350, 2 7970s and i only notice it on when i oc them as well or am running ibt-avx or things like 3dmark
> 
> it is temp and load baised. kinda hard to explain
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_1050-1250.htm
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm


What do you mean "fill out a rigbuilder?" I already have my computer in my signature. Is this something else?

Anyway it seems to leave the fan off until the load is above about 20% OR when the temperature is above 25C. It really doesn't seem very complicated...


----------



## thrasherv3

Has anyone bought cables from here? Seems steep for one cable but if they are of good quality I was thinking of picking them up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> What do you mean "fill out a rigbuilder?" I already have my computer in my signature. Is this something else?
> 
> Anyway it seems to leave the fan off until the load is above about 20% OR when the temperature is above 25C. It really doesn't seem very complicated...


with that rig i doubt it will ever come on . not enough load
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Has anyone bought cables from here? Seems steep for one cable but if they are of good quality I was thinking of picking them up.


really not a bad price considering, alot of ppl use moddiy but you need to know it is comming from china so it will take a while


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherv3*
> 
> Has anyone bought cables from here? Seems steep for one cable but if they are of good quality I was thinking of picking them up.


Well, sleeving isn't terribly cheap anyways; and let me tell you, that 24 pin cable is a pain to sleeve. I would probably charge that much if someone were getting me to do it (unless it was an OCNer of course







)


----------



## MrDinoX

Sign me up!
X-760 user here


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*
> 
> X-750, though overkill, I got it for $120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I recommend sharpie-ing those ugly multi-colored segments on the cables.
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...


what did you use to cover up those bare cables?


----------



## mr sadistics

im joining to this premiun club whit my x850


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> what did you use to cover up those bare cables?


looks like a trusty sharpy job to me


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks like a trusty sharpy job to me


ahaha, i see, the sharpie pen.. thanks


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr sadistics*
> 
> im joining to this premiun club whit my x850


what is a whit ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> what is a whit ?


i was wondering that as well


----------



## invincible20xx

can somebody tell me which position for the fan switch will make it operate in "normal" mode ?

a photo will be appreciated !


----------



## mr sadistics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> what is a whit ?


im mean " with " sorry


----------



## BradleyW

My PSU died so I got a replacement, the X-850 from Seasonic.
It seems to suffer from coil whine. It is noticeable when the system is idle, and when performing basic tasks such as browsing the web or sliding my mouse pointer along the desktop. It does not get any louder under gaming load. Is there anything I can do to reduce the noise?
Thank you.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My PSU died so I got a replacement, the X-850 from Seasonic.
> It seems to suffer from coil whine. It is noticeable when the system is idle, and when performing basic tasks such as browsing the web or sliding my mouse pointer along the desktop. It does not get any louder under gaming load. Is there anything I can do to reduce the noise?
> Thank you.


rma


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> rma


Again? Jeez...Is there nothing I can do other than RMA?


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Again? Jeez...Is there nothing I can do other than RMA?


well idk this would be your only option unless you are willing to pop it open and this will void your warranty forever.....


----------



## Maximization

i never knew there was a club for power supplies

sign me up i got
SS-850KM ACTIVE PFC F3


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> well idk this would be your only option unless you are willing to pop it open and this will void your warranty forever.....


What would I even do with it? Could I try stressing the system to batter out the coil whine like you would with a GPU whine? Cheers.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> can somebody tell me which position for the fan switch will make it operate in "normal" mode ?
> 
> a photo will be appreciated !


nobody answered the fan switch is confusing me i want to run in normal mood so that the psu doesn't over heat because i'm loading it 7/24 and i get the feeling that the psu casing gets a bit hot and can't feel hot air exhausting from the psu fan grill, my psu is mounted fan down in a haf932 case


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> nobody answered the fan switch is confusing me i want to run in normal mood so that the psu doesn't over heat because i'm loading it 7/24 and i get the feeling that the psu casing gets a bit hot and can't feel hot air exhausting from the psu fan grill, my psu is mounted fan down in a haf932 case


Mount the unit upwards and use normal mode. It is help suck the hot air out of the case and won't add any noise.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i never knew there was a club for power supplies
> 
> sign me up i got
> SS-850KM ACTIVE PFC F3


fyi pics or it didnt happen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What would I even do with it? Could I try stressing the system to batter out the coil whine like you would with a GPU whine? Cheers.


you can always try. but not likely to fix it. sorry only bad thing about seasonic is the coil whine on some of them


----------



## fishhawk

BradleyW, yes you can run it for a few days, stress it, possible it will go away, if not RMA is only option.

Gameon, not the best advise to mount the psu with fan sucking hot air into it. Best is always to suck air from out side into it.

Mine gets warm when its on for awhile, and not much comes out the back, but doesn't get hot unless I,m gameing or stressing it for awhile.

Make sure nothing is abstructing the fan intake.Besides, mine even stressed is not loud at all.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> nobody answered the fan switch is confusing me i want to run in normal mood so that the psu doesn't over heat because i'm loading it 7/24 and i get the feeling that the psu casing gets a bit hot and can't feel hot air exhausting from the psu fan grill, my psu is mounted fan down in a haf932 case


sounds like you mounted it the right way to me
silent means it wont run fan unless it needs baised on temp and load
normal means it will run the fan 100% of the time.
sorry i though someone answered you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Mount the unit upwards and use normal mode. It is help suck the hot air out of the case and won't add any noise.


see above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> BradleyW, yes you can run it for a few days, stress it, possible it will go away, if not RMA is only option.
> 
> Gameon, not the best advise to mount the psu with fan sucking hot air into it. Best is always to suck air from out side into it.
> 
> Mine gets warm when its on for awhile, and not much comes out the back, but doesn't get hot unless I,m gameing or stressing it for awhile.
> 
> Make sure nothing is abstructing the fan intake.Besides, mine even stressed is not loud at all.


+1 but it sounds to me like he did that already


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> BradleyW, yes you can run it for a few days, stress it, possible it will go away, if not RMA is only option.
> 
> Gameon, not the best advise to mount the psu with fan sucking hot air into it. Best is always to suck air from out side into it.
> 
> Mine gets warm when its on for awhile, and not much comes out the back, but doesn't get hot unless I,m gameing or stressing it for awhile.
> 
> Make sure nothing is abstructing the fan intake.Besides, mine even stressed is not loud at all.


it's mounted fan down yet it get a bit warm under load of 2 x 7970 running 7/24 and i can't feel hot air coming from the back grill of the psu which indicates for low air flaw, right ? does that included fan have really low rpm ?

did you try to put your hands and feel if there is any considerable amount of air coming from the back grill of your unit ?

also are you running it hyprid mode or normal ?


----------



## fishhawk

At idle or like now just on ocn, there is barely any amout of air coming out the back, but when gameing or bench testing loops, a bit more comes out and gets warm, so far all is well though, no issues I see with mine.

I have even checked with air flow through bottom, and it is there, not like a vacume, but there, plus mine has a fine mesh screen below it to to catch dust and hair.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> At idle or like now just on ocn, there is barely any amout of air coming out the back, but when gameing or bench testing loops, a bit more comes out and gets warm, so far all is well though, no issues I see with mine.
> 
> I have even checked with air flow through bottom, and it is there, not like a vacume, but there, plus mine has a fine mesh screen below it to to catch dust and hair.


just a bit but nothing too much like old psu's right ?

because mine it feels like a very shy stream of air is coming out of the back like this fan must be doing no more than 1000 rpm or something lol


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi pics or it didnt happen


wow tough crowd, people actually fib about that..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> it's mounted fan down yet it get a bit warm under load of 2 x 7970 running 7/24 and i can't feel hot air coming from the back grill of the psu which indicates for low air flaw, right ? does that included fan have really low rpm ?
> 
> did you try to put your hands and feel if there is any considerable amount of air coming from the back grill of your unit ?
> 
> also are you running it hyprid mode or normal ?


took me forever to even get my fan to turn on ( would spin for like .1 second when i powered pc on . found out it only turns on when temps/load is high enough. ) now with a heavily oced 8350 and 2 oced ( factory oc for 24/7 use atm ) 7970s to see my fan on my psu on normally at all..... pretty amazed how little energy i really use
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> just a bit but nothing too much like old psu's right ?
> 
> because mine it feels like a very shy stream of air is coming out of the back like this fan must be doing no more than 1000 rpm or something lol


hot air rises. really doubt your fan is running at all ( but that is the design. )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> wow tough crowd, people actually fib about that..


not really but it is in the op as a requirement and i know the club owner will ask for it.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> just a bit but nothing too much like old psu's right ?
> 
> because mine it feels like a very shy stream of air is coming out of the back like this fan must be doing no more than 1000 rpm or something lol


You really don't have to worry so much about its air flow. These seasonics are very efficient at supplying power, such that not alot of that power is lost as heat. Hey, thats why we have gold+ certified PSUs ain't that right? I would worry more about my temps of my GPU and CPU than I would with my PSU to be honest


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> You really don't have to worry so much about its air flow. These seasonics are very efficient at supplying power, such that not alot of that power is lost as heat. Hey, thats why we have gold+ certified PSUs ain't that right? I would worry more about my temps of my GPU and CPU than I would with my PSU to be honest


i still have the bitter taste of a failing psu in my mouth lol, that's why i'm worrying too much, my old 1000w HEC unit wouldn't turn on at all

yesterday the power strip i was using decided to play tricks and i suspected the seasonic unit lol turned out to be the power strip after all

what is making me feel a bit un-comfortable is the fact that hardly any air is coming out of the grilled psu back while the unit is warm to the touch wouldn't that fan be nice and just spin a bit to "un-warm" the unit lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> You really don't have to worry so much about its air flow. These seasonics are very efficient at supplying power, such that not alot of that power is lost as heat. Hey, thats why we have gold+ certified PSUs ain't that right? I would worry more about my temps of my GPU and CPU than I would with my PSU to be honest


only gripe is i wish they made the titanium in normal psu ( last i knew they only made them in server psus )

i would get the plat. one but.... well my next upgrade is to 1250 and they dont make it in plat.


----------



## fishhawk

Gameon --yes exactly.


----------



## Mega Man

your fine these units hardly fail !~ be confident !~


----------



## Seredin

Oh yeah, I don't think I ever posted my sleeving.
Darn these splits and crossovers making my sleeves bulge.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't think I ever posted my sleeving.
> Darn these splits and crossovers making my sleeves bulge.


looks amazing!~

http://www.youtube.com/user/FrankNSteinPC?feature=watch
should check out his cable sewing vids make it look amazing


----------



## fishhawk

NICE sleeveing, one day will do mine.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks amazing!~
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/FrankNSteinPC?feature=watch
> should check out his cable sewing vids make it look amazing


Beat you to it








I just haven't had a day off in a while to go exploring for craft stores.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i still have the bitter taste of a failing psu in my mouth lol, that's why i'm worrying too much, my old 1000w HEC unit wouldn't turn on at all
> 
> yesterday the power strip i was using decided to play tricks and i suspected the seasonic unit lol turned out to be the power strip after all
> 
> what is making me feel a bit un-comfortable is the fact that hardly any air is coming out of the grilled psu back while the unit is warm to the touch wouldn't that fan be nice and just spin a bit to "un-warm" the unit lol


If you're worried about the heat, switch the PSU to normal mode. It doesn't really produce much sound the last time I tried it. The drone of my H100i AP120 fans easily drown out any noise from my PSU. With regards to the heat dissipated from the PSU while in normal mode, I am really not too sure as I have not tried feeling if there was any air flow from the rear grill of the PSU.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't think I ever posted my sleeving.
> Darn these splits and crossovers making my sleeves bulge.


looks awesome !!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't think I ever posted my sleeving.
> Darn these splits and crossovers making my sleeves bulge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dangit, you're tempting me ever so much.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Dangit, you're tempting me ever so much.


Do eeet
The guides posted earlier in this thread made sleeving the 24-pin spaghetti monster simple enough. I only broke one pin in frustration.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Beat you to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just haven't had a day off in a while to go exploring for craft stores.


lol wait... you get a day off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Dangit, you're tempting me ever so much.


i know right. next big upgrade is one of 2 things. my custom pedistal for my case. or a full set of supplies from moddiy to make my own cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Do eeet
> The guides posted earlier in this thread made sleeving the 24-pin spaghetti monster simple enough. I only broke one pin in frustration.


\

+1


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Do eeet
> The guides posted earlier in this thread made sleeving the 24-pin spaghetti monster simple enough. I only broke one pin in frustration.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know right. next big upgrade is one of 2 things. my custom pedistal for my case. or a full set of supplies from moddiy to make my own cables.


Haha, what do you think about the Bitfenix sleeved extension cables? I've been considering them but I'm not too sure about its quality. Anyone with personal experience?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Haha, what do you think about the Bitfenix sleeved extension cables? I've been considering them but I'm not too sure about its quality. Anyone with personal experience?


i dont sorry. i want cables done to the length i want though. that way they fit perfect and have the layout of wiring i want ( can zig/zag as much and where ever i want.) and i dont have to hide any excess.


----------



## noobmister

i have an X-1050, i m also curious though, as i m getting 3.288v on the 3.3v rails, 4.971v on the 5v rails, and 11.943v on the 12v rails according to Aida64, and this is on system idle, is anyone else getting this kind of voltage as well??


----------



## Mega Man

i never trust monitor programs for volts ever....

althought if it is true it is fine you can have + or - 10% ( speaking usually ) on most electronic volts needs however some have smaller and some bigger + or - needs

if you have a multi meter you can test the volts out yourself.

but all the psu supplies is
12v 5v 3.3v and some do -12v ( never alot of amds on this rail )

the mobo does the rest.


----------



## Seredin

Is there an easy way to use this PSU to bleed a water system? Isn't there sometimes 2 pins you can jump together on the 24-pin connector that lets you have the PSU powering the pump without the system needing to be on?


----------



## Mega Man

green wire to any black wire with a paper clip on your 25 pin connector


----------



## Seredin

but but, they're all black QQ

Or do those sleeving diagrams show the original colors too? 
If that's the case, those diagrams are truly godly, and deserve REP from anyone coming to these threads.


----------



## Maximization

i actually was going to go custom then wimped out at the last minute , you can buy them also
I will use mine , one day

for example

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5141/psu-218/FrozenCPU_24-pin_Power_Supply_Jump_Start_Connector.html

amazon must have them also and xoxide and stuff.


----------



## Seredin

So if I join those two slots of my 24 pin, it'll jump it off?


----------



## Mega Man

pin 4 and 5 from one side ... ill show you
forgot they changed it to all black

http://www.overclock.net/t/96712/how-to-jump-start-a-power-supply-psu-test-a-power-supply-and-components

there that should tell you there is a nice big pic showing the clip. so you know where to count from 4+5 shoudl do you well

also they have to wire it to atx standards. not really that hard if you know what you are doing so they all have to be just like this


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Haha, what do you think about the Bitfenix sleeved extension cables? I've been considering them but I'm not too sure about its quality. Anyone with personal experience?


My extensions have ran 2 years and still working fine.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobmister*
> 
> i have an X-1050, i m also curious though, as i m getting 3.288v on the 3.3v rails, 4.971v on the 5v rails, and 11.943v on the 12v rails according to Aida64, and this is on system idle, is anyone else getting this kind of voltage as well??


Added #206


----------



## Angrybutcher

X850 here along with a Platinum 860 if that matters


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> X850 here along with a Platinum 860 if that matters


Awesome looking rig man!







And welcome to the club!


----------



## BradleyW

I have the X 850 Gold here as well. However, I have bad coil whine/buzz from my unit. It will only go away if I put the system under load, such as playing games or running prime95. Has this been the case for anyone else?


----------



## Seredin

In case anyone in this thread doesn't own one and wants to, Newegg is doing a special today. The X650 can be had for $79.99 after MIR.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> In case anyone in this thread doesn't own one and wants to, Newegg is doing a special today. The X650 can be had for $79.99 after MIR.


Man I really lucked out. I bought my X650 a day before they had a special where it was $10 off, and now its that cheap. Yeah hopefully the next X650 isn't a dud *crosses fingers.


----------



## Mega Man

assuming you bought from newegg call them they may do price match


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> assuming you bought from newegg call them they may do price match


Well I did buy it from Newegg, is their customer service open on Saturdays?


----------



## Mega Man

i dont remember but i think so . their number is a pain to find i think i have it
800.390.1119

i do


----------



## AMD_Freak

Angrybutcher added


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have the X 850 Gold here as well. However, I have bad coil whine/buzz from my unit. It will only go away if I put the system under load, such as playing games or running prime95. Has this been the case for anyone else?


I don't perceive a whine in mine, I have it on hybrid mode, and my case forced me to install it upside down


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I don't perceive a whine in mine, I have it on hybrid mode, and my case forced me to install it upside down


Must be a bit of bad luck on my end it would seem. Seasonic are willing to send me a unit and a shipping label for my own unit. Seasonic have been great so far. Amazing customer service.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I don't perceive a whine in mine, I have it on hybrid mode, and my case forced me to install it upside down


if you mean fan down that is the correct way ( you can put it fan up but most recommend fan down )


----------



## CannedBullets

Okay, just to be sure there's no incompatibilities, the modular cables from a Corsair CX500M which connect the hard drive, disk drive, and case fan to the PSU will work with an X650 right? The cables have been working just fine on my TX550M (yeah the CX500M arrived DOA because the 24-pin connector was faulty, so I returned it and got a TX550M from Fry's instead).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Okay, just to be sure there's no incompatibilities, the modular cables from a Corsair CX500M which connect the hard drive, disk drive, and case fan to the PSU will work with an X650 right? The cables have been working just fine on my TX550M (yeah the CX500M arrived DOA because the 24-pin connector was faulty, so I returned it and got a TX550M from Fry's instead).


no. the pins shapes doing into the psu from the cables is different you can repin them to your existing connectors, or buy a new connector set, unless something has changed.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no. the pins shapes doing into the psu from the cables is different you can repin them to your existing connectors, or buy a new connector set, unless something has changed.


Oh, well they fit into the Seasonic so they probably work.


----------



## contrvlr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Oh, well they fit into the Seasonic so they probably work.


While the connectors are physically the same the difference in pinout between the CWT oem cable and the Seasonic oem cable will cause you heartache unless you repin the connector as stated earlier


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contrvlr*
> 
> While the connectors are physically the same the difference in pinout between the CWT oem cable and the Seasonic oem cable will cause you heartache unless you repin the connector as stated earlier


So I should just switch the cables with Seasonic cables? I thought Seasonic made Corsair power supplies. What would happen if I used the Corsair cables for the case fan, disk drive, and hard drive with the Seasonic?


----------



## contrvlr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So I should just switch the cables with Seasonic cables? I thought Seasonic made Corsair power supplies. What would happen if I used the Corsair cables for the case fan, disk drive, and hard drive with the Seasonic?


Most Corsairs are CWT inside ( including the 2 you mentioned )
Being electrically different as far as the pinout , if you use the Corsair ( CWT ) cable on the Seasonic psu it won't be pretty


----------



## socketus

In the past, with the Seasonic X series - 650 - 750 - 850 - there were cables that could be interchanged between the Corsair AX 650 - 750 - 850, but not the molex or peripheral cables. But you're talking about the newer Corsair and Seasonic models .... and Seasonic may no longer be the maker of these newer Corsair models.

Here's a page listing makers of PSU models, looks like ChannelWell makes the Corsair TX550m

http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers

Here's another useful site with PSU infos

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page541.htm


----------



## CannedBullets

Well, looks like I'll be rewiring my PC then. Can't wait till the replacement comes though, hopefully it isn't a dud like the one I got initially and hopefully all the cables will reach where they need to be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Here's a page listing makers of PSU models, looks like ChannelWell makes the Corsair TX550m
> 
> http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers
> 
> Here's another useful site with PSU infos
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page541.htm


Just out of curiosity, but who makes Diablotek PSUs? Because none of those links provide the manufacturer for them. I just want to know because it sounds like they go out spectacularly.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey, which unit should I use for my system? 860W Platinum Seasonic or cooler master 1050 silent hybrid pro?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey, which unit should I use for my system? 860W Platinum Seasonic or cooler master 1050 silent hybrid pro?


obviously Seasonic is the best, avoid cooler master PSU's because they are no good


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> obviously Seasonic is the best, avoid cooler master PSU's because they are no good


You are both right and wrong some Cooler Master units are bad but they also have a few good ones

And the new Cooler Master V series is based on a improved Seasonic platform

Also bashing on brands or recommending brands is never a good idea

And claiming Seasonic is the best brand is ignorance at best and fanboyism at worst


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You are both right and wrong some Cooler Master units are bad but they also have a few good ones
> 
> And the new Cooler Master V series is based on a improved Seasonic platform
> 
> Also bashing on brands or recommending brands is never a good idea
> 
> And claiming Seasonic is the best brand is ignorance at best and fanboyism at worst


i say this because i owned one myself and view friends of mine too, and they were all very bad and did not last longer than 6 months, also the power delivery was very poor compare to the seasonic ones.

i am not the only one that claims that seasonic is one of the best if not so the best out there, that is why professional builders uses seasonic a lot.
And platform is not the only thing that makes a PSU, Corsair uses seasonic platforms but some of them have bad fans and rattle or spin up and down all the time and make terrible noise.

never heard problems with Seasonic tho.

and i am not a fanboy i only uses what is best and that is seasonic, if it was corsair or cooler master i would buy them, i don't care about the name i only want what is best


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i say this because i owned one myself and view friends of mine too, and they were all very bad and did not last longer than 6 months, also the power delivery was very poor compare to the seasonic ones.
> 
> i am not the only one that claims that seasonic is one of the best if not so the best out there, that is why professional builders uses seasonic a lot.
> And platform is not the only thing that makes a PSU, Corsair uses seasonic platforms but some of them have bad fans and rattle or spin up and down all the time and make terrible noise.
> 
> never heard problems with Seasonic tho.
> 
> and i am not a fanboy i only uses what is best and that is seasonic, if it was corsair or cooler master i would buy them, i don't care about the name i only want what is best


Just because more then one says something does not make it right Seasonic reminds me a little of Apple in this regard

Also have you ever heard of the likes of Super Flower / Silverstone / ATNG / Enermax / Delta and FSP?


----------



## BradleyW

I know of superflower and Enermax, yes Enermax are great! They have just made their own in house platinum PSU!
Also, for those who are fanboys of seasonic, I have had 2 seasonics and 2 corsairs go bad on me. Two of which had noticable issues from day one!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know of superflower and Enermax, yes Enermax are great! They have just made their own in house platinum PSU!
> Also, for those who are fanboys of seasonic, I have had 2 seasonics and 2 corsairs go bad on me. Two of which had noticable issues from day one!


Only problem with Enermax is they are overpriced and their cable sleeving is not very good

But if you we look quality they have no problems macthing Seasonic same with the othert OEM´s i talked about


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know of superflower and Enermax, yes Enermax are great! They have just made their own in house platinum PSU!
> Also, for those who are fanboys of seasonic, I have had 2 seasonics and 2 corsairs go bad on me. Two of which had noticable issues from day one!


Seasonic thread might have seasonic fan boys,, no way say it aint so. I have been very lucky, radimax, silverstone and seasonics have never given out. Its allot like the silicone lottery , som are btter then others , also the suppliers you get it from, some getting more creame of the crop then others.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know of superflower and Enermax, yes Enermax are great! They have just made their own in house platinum PSU!
> Also, for those who are fanboys of seasonic, I have had 2 seasonics and 2 corsairs go bad on me. Two of which had noticable issues from day one!


How many PSUs have you owned? I have never had a single PSU of ANY brand fail on me, so I am guessing you have a larger sample size than I do.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> How many PSUs have you owned? I have never had a single PSU of ANY brand fail on me, so I am guessing you have a larger sample size than I do.


Its not so much about the brand of the PSU but more who made it take the non P Thermaltake TR2 they are trash and sould never power anything or the old Cooler Master GX series by Seventeam that one sucks too


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> How many PSUs have you owned? I have never had a single PSU of ANY brand fail on me, so I am guessing you have a larger sample size than I do.


Right now I have the following:

Seasonic 850 Gold and 860 Platinum
Cooler Master 1050W Silent Hybrid Pro

I have had the following experiences:

Excessive coil whine, dead unit after minor use, fan issues, cable burn outs ext.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Right now I have the following:
> 
> Seasonic 850 Gold and 860 Platinum
> Cooler Master 1050W Silent Hybrid Pro
> 
> I have had the following experiences:
> 
> Excessive coil whine, dead unit after minor use, fan issues, cable burn outs ext.


I mean how many HAVE you owned total? I would think the chances of ANY brand PSU failing should be at least below 20%; I don't see how any manufacturer could sell a product with a 20% failure rate and still stay in business. This means you must have had a lot of PSUs in order to get 2 dead ones, or you are just very unlucky.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I mean how many HAVE you owned total? I would think the chances of ANY brand PSU failing should be at least below 20%; I don't see how any manufacturer could sell a product with a 20% failure rate and still stay in business. This means you must have had a lot of PSUs in order to get 2 dead ones, or you are just very unlucky.


I've had 3 others on top of this. One of them also died. One of the wires melted and white smoke shot out of the unit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know of superflower and Enermax, yes Enermax are great! They have just made their own in house platinum PSU!
> Also, for those who are fanboys of seasonic, I have had 2 seasonics and 2 corsairs go bad on me. Two of which had noticable issues from day one!


i only buy seasonic but that is because i like them i dont live in my own world however i know there are a few great psu makers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> How many PSUs have you owned? I have never had a single PSU of ANY brand fail on me, so I am guessing you have a larger sample size than I do.


i have had a few


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've had 3 others on top of this. One of them also died. One of the wires melted and white smoke shot out of the unit.


Wait so how many have you had fail total out of 6 or so owned?

I have owned at least 7 PSUs through the years, and have never had any of them experience any issues; I guess I am just lucky.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390739/major-hulksmash-sleeving-fail/10#post_19955672

can someone help me, i just got through half a day worth of sleeving and i can't get the psu to boot







motherboard light turns on though


----------



## bigmac11

I've personally had 3 Corsair, 1 FSP and 2 Antecs fail out of probably 20 power supplies.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

been searching this thread and the web, if anyone has a 10+18pin diagram for the 24 connector please do me a huge favor and upload the jpeg or a link!

can't find this thing for nothing, finding many 10+16 pins but none of the 18 pins


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> been searching this thread and the web, if anyone has a 10+18pin diagram for the 24 connector please do me a huge favor and upload the jpeg or a link!
> 
> can't find this thing for nothing, finding many 10+16 pins but none of the 18 pins


Check this thread out, mate








http://www.overclock.net/t/1357934/sleeving-the-seasonic-x-750


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/946437/seasonic-x-750/
Seasonic X 750 wiring harness diagrams for sleeved version and all black wire versions!
Hopefully this will help someone in future


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/946437/seasonic-x-750/
> Seasonic X 750 wiring harness diagrams for sleeved version and all black wire versions!
> Hopefully this will help someone in future


woot so glad your back up and running man !~ congrats on your victory !~ may not be pretty but anything that does not kill you ( or your pc ) only makes you stronger !~


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> woot so glad your back up and running man !~ congrats on your victory !~ may not be pretty but anything that does not kill you ( or your pc ) only makes you stronger !~


cant thank you enough for the help either


----------



## AddictedGamer93

http://www.techpowerup.com/183882/seasonic-power-supplies-ready-for-intel-haswell.html


----------



## newmindsets

X-850


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> cant thank you enough for the help either


only thanks i need is your pc back on the road so happy for you man !~


----------



## rows

Hey Guys count me in for this club. I'm using Seasonic for many years and now I've got the X-760 gold serie.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

anybody here have a good method for sleeving the pci-e doubled cables with a heatshrink or without?

thinking of finishing the sleeving on my psu soon, i'll need to save up and buy the proper materials this time.


----------



## notea

Got my hands on a new X 750 KM3, my question is this, is it safe to use the single 6/8pin PCIe connector which splits into 2x 6/8Pin to power my GTX 670 or should i use two different cables?


----------



## notea

Got my hands on a new X 750 KM3, my question is this, is it safe to use the single 6/8pin PCIe connector which splits into 2x 6/8Pin to power my GTX 670 or should i use two different cables?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> anybody here have a good method for sleeving the pci-e doubled cables with a heatshrink or without?
> 
> thinking of finishing the sleeving on my psu soon, i'll need to save up and buy the proper materials this time.


I put sleeving my GPU off for exactly this reason. My solution will be to make my own cables. I couldn't come up with a better way, shy of heavily modifying the existing cables. So I figured I'd throw some monies at lutro0 and try my hand at it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notea*
> 
> Got my hands on a new X 750 KM3, my question is this, is it safe to use the single 6/8pin PCIe connector which splits into 2x 6/8Pin to power my GTX 670 or should i use two different cables?


yes you can do it.
but instead of having what i cant remember off the top of my head. i think the 8 pin is rated @~ 80-100 w and 6 pin @ ~ 75 w ( just woke up sorry ) you will be limited to that one cables able to give to your gpu ( power delivery )
sorry again just woke up if this does not make since ill fix it when i get home


----------



## CannedBullets

Hey, could you guys put me on the list? Its an X650, no problems so far and it seems to be quieter than my old TX-550M even though I have the X650 set to normal. I installed it last Friday.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome man


----------



## CannedBullets

Okay, I just set the PSU to hybrid, working fine so far, I haven't heard any differences but I guess the difference will sound itself out when I put it under load during gaming or stress testing.


----------



## AMD_Freak

rows and notea post a picture Ill be happy to add you to the list


----------



## rows

There you go


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~


----------



## rows

Thanks mate! Next PSU will also be a Seasonic (of course) but then I will go for platinum.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Sorry to be such a noob but what's the easiest way (besides ruler?) to find the measurings for heatshrink vs wire?

I'm trying to sleeve the PC power cables to the motherboard, usb, and everything else


----------



## Mega Man

layout the wire with the sleeving next to it and cut it. will take a few trys to get it right. lustro has a few guides out there. every sleeving is different and remember it will prolly be stretched due to the fact you pull it when you put it on


----------



## Elder

Hi,count me in for this club.
Seasonic Gold (X-460 Fanless) & Platinum (SS-1000XP) with some sleeved OFC


----------



## Maximization

sexy sleeving


----------



## Elder

THX









ups ... forgot to add Seasonic Gold X-560 (working in HTPC)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> THX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ups ... forgot to add Seasonic Gold X-560 (working in HTPC)


that is one nice GPU u got there is it the TOP card?

if yes can u let me know what your scores are?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rows*
> 
> There you go


Added I listed it as a X750 If its wrong let me know I was unable to see it clear ...Old eyes


----------



## Elder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that is one nice GPU u got there is it the TOP card?
> 
> if yes can u let me know what your scores are?


I do not have version DCU2 TOP.
This is just DCU2 OC.
It's still too much for a HTPC but games like Crysis3 in FullHD work


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> I do not have version DCU2 TOP.
> This is just DCU2 OC.
> It's still too much for a HTPC but games like Crysis3 in FullHD work


okay that's great but i play crysis3 with my 660 ti too lol

i was interest in the performance of the card because i would like to buy one maybe so i would like to know what u going to get with that 680:thumb:


----------



## Elder

Ok ... you have the same hardware configuration as I
to compare 660/680?
If you do not then the test will not be reliable.
Unfortunately I do not have 660 for turning the GPU and check it out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> Ok ... you have the same hardware configuration as I
> to compare 660/680?
> If you do not then the test will not be reliable.
> Unfortunately I do not have 660 for turning the GPU and check it out.


i don't know what hardware u are using now.

but an 3dmark score would be enough tho to determine if it is worth the upgrade fron 660 ti to 680.


----------



## TheDon83

Does any1 have a pin layout diagram for the X-560? I just finished sleeving and i think i screwed up on one of the cables.


----------



## ConradTP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDon83*
> 
> Does any1 have a pin layout diagram for the X-560? I just finished sleeving and i think i screwed up on one of the cables.


Here
Just a few posts back from yours..









Edit:
I'm not too sure if that diagram is the same for x560.. Aren't the x-560's have colored cables?


----------



## TheDon83

hmm im not sure either. The ones i found were for the X-1250


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDon83*
> 
> Does any1 have a pin layout diagram for the X-560? I just finished sleeving and i think i screwed up on one of the cables.


just call seasonic they have no problems sending out wiring diagrams ( maybe we could start adding them to the op here for other users to find them quickly ? )


----------



## Bennny

I'm considering crossfiring my 7970ghz. I currently have a Seasonic X650, and I have read about what an excellent PSU it is. Do you think I could get away with using this 650W PSU to power two 7970Ghz editions? It would also be powering a moderately overclocked 2500K, a couple of SSD's and fans. I know generally 650W would be a no no, but I read that this particular unit is capable of supplying 800W...

I am also considering crossfiring the 7970ghz with a 7950.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I'm considering crossfiring my 7970ghz. I currently have a Seasonic X650, and I have read about what an excellent PSU it is. Do you think I could get away with using this 650W PSU to power two 7970Ghz editions? It would also be powering a moderately overclocked 2500K, a couple of SSD's and fans. I know generally 650W would be a no no, but I read that this particular unit is capable of supplying 800W...
> 
> I am also considering crossfiring with a 7950.


is it possible.. yes depending on your oc on cpu+gpus

i finally found my limit on my psu when doing suicide runs ( when i say limit i mean i hit OCP ) i do think some of my ocing instability is due to my psu, will be upgrading to a x1250 as soon as they go on sale @~ 200 again

i have a x750 8350 and 2x 7970s ( ghz edition does not really mean alot when you think about ocing )


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I'm considering crossfiring my 7970ghz. I currently have a Seasonic X650, and I have read about what an excellent PSU it is. Do you think I could get away with using this 650W PSU to power two 7970Ghz editions? It would also be powering a moderately overclocked 2500K, a couple of SSD's and fans. I know generally 650W would be a no no, but I read that this particular unit is capable of supplying 800W...
> 
> I am also considering crossfiring the 7970ghz with a 7950.


Your power draw would be somewhere between 550 watts and 600 watts so yes you could do it

But you really sould look at a bigger PSU if you have the money for it


----------



## Bennny

I would probably run the 7970's at stock 925mhz clocks and the CPU at 4ghz 1.25V. Only other things would be 2X SSD's, bunch of fans and a H100i. My local shop doesn't have a decent PSU in stock, so I would probably only run the X650 for a month or so. The thing is, the cards would be folding a lot, so that makes me question it. I could also run one 7970 and one 7950.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I would probably run the 7970's at stock 925mhz clocks and the CPU at 4ghz 1.25V. Only other things would be 2X SSD's, bunch of fans and a H100i. My local shop doesn't have a decent PSU in stock, so I would probably only run the X650 for a month or so. The thing is, the cards would be folding a lot, so that makes me question it. I could also run one 7970 and one 7950.


You are from Germany right?

Be Quiet is also from Germany so the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 or the Be Quiet Straight Power E9 sould be easy to find?


----------



## invincible20xx

so my x series gold 1250w unit 12v rail drops to 11.669v under 2 GPUs load, today i bought another seasonic M12II 850W and loaded by 2 other but similar GPUs doing the same workload the 850W unit didn't drop even a TINY bit, a solid 12.15v on the 850W unit 12v rail no matter loaded or not, so i can't help but think that there is some weak link in the gold 1250w unit, the point is can you guys load up your 1250w units with furmark or any GPU stress test for a minute and tell me the lowest your 12v rail reports !

big thanks !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I would probably run the 7970's at stock 925mhz clocks and the CPU at 4ghz 1.25V. Only other things would be 2X SSD's, bunch of fans and a H100i. My local shop doesn't have a decent PSU in stock, so I would probably only run the X650 for a month or so. The thing is, the cards would be folding a lot, so that makes me question it. I could also run one 7970 and one 7950.


again you could probably do it np.


----------



## CannedBullets

I'm on an X650, and my PC just randomly rebooted itself today. First time its happened and my motherboard bios is set to stock. Could setting the power supply to hybrid mode cause this? I just set it from normal to hybrid mode a couple days ago. The reboot is abrupt also, the screen just goes black, the PC shuts itself off then it reboots itself.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I'm on an X650, and my PC just randomly rebooted itself today. First time its happened and my motherboard bios is set to stock. Could setting the power supply to hybrid mode cause this? I just set it from normal to hybrid mode a couple days ago. The reboot is abrupt also, the screen just goes black, the PC shuts itself off then it reboots itself.


are you over clocking ? does windows display any error message after you boot up again ?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> are you over clocking ? does windows display any error message after you boot up again ?


I'm not overclocking and Windows doesn't display any errors.I ran a full virus scan, sfc /scannow, and a Windows Memory Diagnostic, all of them turned up clean. so it could be the power supply, its set to hybrid, I didn't get any problems when it was set to normal.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I'm not overclocking and Windows doesn't display any errors.I ran a full virus scan, sfc /scannow, and a Windows Memory Diagnostic, all of them turned up clean. so it could be the power supply, its set to hybrid, I didn't get any problems when it was set to normal.


hmm run hwinfo during furmark heavy load and report the voltage on the 12v rail !


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> hmm run hwinfo during furmark heavy load and report the voltage on the 12v rail !


How can I tell what the voltage is on the 12v rail? What's it labeled as under HWMonitor?


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> How can I tell what the voltage is on the 12v rail? What's it labeled as under HWMonitor?


load your PC using furmark and prime 95 at the same time, install hwinfo64 and get the reading from there if it's dropping below 11.4 then your psu could be the problem


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> load your PC using furmark and prime 95 at the same time, install hwinfo64 and get the reading from there if it's dropping below 11.4 then your psu could be the problem


fyi some giga boards do report 8v on the 12v rail.
on those boards you have to use a real multi meter.
not related though


----------



## CannedBullets

On HWInfo64 what's the 12v rail labeled as? I can't find it.

EDIT: I found out that Speedfan shows you the 12v voltage so I used that instead, yeah I stopped the furmark test really early because I was afraid it would burn out my GPU, my voltage didn't drop below 11.4v so I don't think its the PSU. Someone else said it could be a bad sector on my hard drive in a thread I posted regarding this issue, so it might be that, hopefully its just a one-off case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> On HWInfo64 what's the 12v rail labeled as? I can't find it.
> 
> EDIT: I found out that Speedfan shows you the 12v voltage so I used that instead, yeah I stopped the furmark test really early because I was afraid it would burn out my GPU, my voltage didn't drop below 11.4v so I don't think its the PSU. Someone else said it could be a bad sector on my hard drive in a thread I posted regarding this issue, so it might be that, hopefully its just a one-off case.


little late but my 12v rail is labeled 12v ... i d k about your mobo though


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> On HWInfo64 what's the 12v rail labeled as? I can't find it.
> 
> EDIT: I found out that Speedfan shows you the 12v voltage so I used that instead, yeah I stopped the furmark test really early because I was afraid it would burn out my GPU, my voltage didn't drop below 11.4v so I don't think its the PSU. Someone else said it could be a bad sector on my hard drive in a thread I posted regarding this issue, so it might be that, hopefully its just a one-off case.


You have to run the sensors option when you first open up HWiNFO64, then scroll down, you'll see the +12v field


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You have to run the sensors option when you first open up HWiNFO64, then scroll down, you'll see the +12v field


Okay, I did that and I still can'tfind the 12v values. I found them on Speedfan though.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Any of you here sleeved the PCI-e cables on a x 750 or similar?


----------



## invincible20xx

somebody in here got the X-series 1250W ?


----------



## CannedBullets

Hey, I was playing Skyrim for a couple of hours when I decided to go to the back of my PC to touch the power supply to see if it was hot or not. The back of the PSU was significantly warm to the touch. Is that normal? I think it only does that under load but my PC's output (according to PCPartpicker.com) is 334 watts and my power supply is an X650 so my PC at most should just use 51% of my power supply. Is it because I have my X650 set to hybrid mode?

EDIT: Yeah I just opened my case and touch the casing of the PSU, its hot to the touch. Will I have to RMA it? I'll try setting it back to normal mode.

EDIT: Yeah its on normal mode right now and I'm just doing internet browsing, its still warm.

I mean this should be normal right? Because laptop A/C adapters get hot also.

EDIT: Okay. it took a while but my PSU is warm but cooler than it was before. I switched it back to hybrid mode.


----------



## socketus

Zalman Z9 case, vented psu slot at bottom. Is your case pushed up against a wall or cabinet wall ? If so, that hot air being exhausted out the psu rear could be superheating. Yah, hot air rises, but if the exhaust is close enough to a panel/wall, that could be adding to the "hot to the touch" temp.

It wouldn't matter in this case if the psu fan is facing down or up. If the psu exhaust isn't close to a wall or panel, then what you've tried is the way to go, just keep monitoring that psu temp.

I have 2 builds with X series seasonics, 1 with hybrid, and never run it that way. Doesn't bother me with the noise, guess there are advantages to being older with hearing loss









Here's the +12v figures in HWiNFO64 I was talking about - its the GPU 12v field


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Zalman Z9 case, vented psu slot at bottom. Is your case pushed up against a wall or cabinet wall ? If so, that hot air being exhausted out the psu rear could be superheating. Yah, hot air rises, but if the exhaust is close enough to a panel/wall, that could be adding to the "hot to the touch" temp.
> 
> It wouldn't matter in this case if the psu fan is facing down or up. If the psu exhaust isn't close to a wall or panel, then what you've tried is the way to go, just keep monitoring that psu temp.
> 
> I have 2 builds with X series seasonics, 1 with hybrid, and never run it that way. Doesn't bother me with the noise, guess there are advantages to being older with hearing loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the +12v figures in HWiNFO64 I was talking about - its the GPU 12v field


Yeah the fan is facing down and I'm looking right now, the PSU vent has over a foot of clearance from the wall it faces. I guess it takes a while for the PSU to cool down because I played Skyrim hours ago and my PC has been mostly on and now the back of the PSU is room temperature/slightly warm. So it should be good. The hassle now is having to unbolt the PSU from its case to dust out the fan when I do my monthly dusting. Yeah there's no dust filter on the case for my PSU.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> somebody in here got the X-series 1250W ?


i will have this soon why ?


----------



## sakerfalcon

Hi, can someone help me?

I purchased a X-750 on Newegg.

I sent in a rebate mid-February to Status-Now, and I checked and called them and they have no receipt of me ever sending in the thing!









I've got my invoice, but I don't have the original UPC code anymore. Can anyone here scan the UPC for the X-750 so I can attach it to my invoice and fax (they don't accept emails) it to them?


----------



## garf333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Hey, I was playing Skyrim for a couple of hours when I decided to go to the back of my PC to touch the power supply to see if it was hot or not. The back of the PSU was significantly warm to the touch. Is that normal? I think it only does that under load but my PC's output (according to PCPartpicker.com) is 334 watts and my power supply is an X650 so my PC at most should just use 51% of my power supply. Is it because I have my X650 set to hybrid mode?
> 
> EDIT: Yeah I just opened my case and touch the casing of the PSU, its hot to the touch. Will I have to RMA it? I'll try setting it back to normal mode.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah its on normal mode right now and I'm just doing internet browsing, its still warm.
> 
> I mean this should be normal right? Because laptop A/C adapters get hot also.
> 
> EDIT: Okay. it took a while but my PSU is warm but cooler than it was before. I switched it back to hybrid mode.


I guess the fan really should have been on while gaming. Based on the graph, it should switch on at about 20% load. In your case, above 130 watts.



I haven't tried gaming with my 660 Plat (which is closely related to the KM3 variants), but I probably will in the next few days (and hopefully will remember to let you know).

When I'm browsing the web, the PSU casing feels just mildly warm. I don't use the hybrid mode though.

I guess as long as the PSU can output its rated spec, it will do fine.


----------



## BradleyW

I had X850 Gold and have 860 Platinum. Both PSU's did not active their fan under gaming load (Crysis 3 max out on sig rig).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garf333*
> 
> I guess the fan really should have been on while gaming. Based on the graph, it should switch on at about 20% load. In your case, above 130 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried gaming with my 660 Plat (which is closely related to the KM3 variants), but I probably will in the next few days (and hopefully will remember to let you know).
> 
> When I'm browsing the web, the PSU casing feels just mildly warm. I don't use the hybrid mode though.
> 
> I guess as long as the PSU can output its rated spec, it will do fine.


i think it is actually based on temp which should come on baised on load but not nessisarrily


----------



## xtreemeNoob

anyone with a x660 having problem of staring the pc with the case switch?? mine never starts need to flip the psu switch several times to get it on and on it's not a mobo problem that i already checked.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> anyone with a x660 having problem of staring the pc with the case switch?? mine never starts need to flip the psu switch several times to get it on and on it's not a mobo problem that i already checked.


sounds like a psu is dieing to me


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> anyone with a x660 having problem of staring the pc with the case switch?? mine never starts need to flip the psu switch several times to get it on and on it's not a mobo problem that i already checked.


Yep sounds to me too, but to make sure put your sig in rigbuilder on the right side of this thread so we can see what hardware you are using and so help you better


----------



## JAM3S121

Does anyone run moddiy.com cables for there seasonic x 750 ? I really want to purchase some.. but curious how they actually look since its somewhat expensive. I've bought there sleeving before and its not the the best but not terrible. If I can't use those does anyone know if seasonc makes short cable kits and then I could just throw on some extensions? This is going in a matx build.


----------



## notea

i'm a bit late .. but here's mine .. add me MEGA MAN


----------



## Mega Man

... umm i dont own the club lol but welcome !~


----------



## socketus

AMD_Freak is who will add ya, bud


----------



## 209ham

I have a X-1250

Are any of these "packs" below compatible with the X-1250.
I know they say they are for the X Series however wasn't sure if anyone has any experience with the. (Quality and what not)

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Cables-%252b-SATA-Data-Cables-Set-%28Black%7B47%7DRed%29.html

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Cables-%252b-SATA-Data-Cables-Mega-Set-%28Black%7B47%7DRed%29.html

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Cables-Set-%28Black-and-Red%29.html

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Complete-Cables-Set-%28Black%7B47%7DRed%29.html


----------



## adi518

Guys, does anyone know how to remove the damn letterings near the sockets of a Seasonic? They look like an imprint that should come off easy but alcohol didn't work, nor did soap or sticker remover.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry i dont think we do:/

is other news..... i will be retiring seasonic from my main rig..... kind of:/
but my wife will be getting my x750 and her x660 will be moving into my HTPC ( almost done just need to get a HD for it and a OS... but i dont want to use my core2quad with it so i will be getting another 8350 +either saberkitty or CHV picking the best 8350 and giving the other to my wife ( she does not oc... so it does not make since to me to give her one to oc LOL .... although... lol i may just do it for her







... soon she will be under water too ~







)

but i did get the xfx1250 which is still a seasonic !~ got it for 200 ~

in other new i found a good description of ALL the hybrid fan settings

source
.
Quote:


> When the power supply's "Hybrid Mode" is on the fan doesn't turn on until the load hits 20% (250W with this particular unit) or the temperature of the PSU hits 25Â°C. At this point, the fan's RPM's ramp up with the power supply's internal temperature.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Hey guys, just ordered a seasonic x650 model because there was a sweet deal on newegg, does anyone know if it is the km3 model?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088 (sorry for the ugly formatting, i hate typing on the ipad


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidisthebest*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered a seasonic x650 model because there was a sweet deal on newegg, does anyone know if it is the km3 model?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088 (sorry for the ugly formatting, i hate typing on the ipad


Yes, the KM3. It is a good deal.


----------



## CoolRonZ

X-1250







add pls


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> X-1250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add pls
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome


----------



## CoolRonZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome


thank you Mega Man


----------



## Droidisthebest




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidisthebest*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome as well


----------



## hurricane28

Hey i have question about my PSU,

I noticed that some times the voltage on the 12v rail is not always 12 volts, the lowest i saw was 11.985 and the max i had was 12.112

Looks like a big difference to me because i heard that like 00.70 was normal and considered in the save margin of error, i don't know if that's correct tho but this is much higher so i am concerned about the health of my PSU

I measured it with HWINFO64 so it should be accurate i guess.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey i have question about my PSU,
> 
> I noticed that some times the voltage on the 12v rail is not always 12 volts, the lowest i saw was 11.985 and the max i had was 12.112
> 
> Looks like a big difference to me because i heard that like 00.70 was normal and considered in the save margin of error, i don't know if that's correct tho but this is much higher so i am concerned about the health of my PSU
> 
> I measured it with HWINFO64 so it should be accurate i guess.


Software is very often not accurate


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey i have question about my PSU,
> 
> I noticed that some times the voltage on the 12v rail is not always 12 volts, the lowest i saw was 11.985 and the max i had was 12.112
> 
> Looks like a big difference to me because i heard that like 00.70 was normal and considered in the save margin of error, i don't know if that's correct tho but this is much higher so i am concerned about the health of my PSU
> 
> I measured it with HWINFO64 so it should be accurate i guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Software in very often not accurate


+1

+anything made that uses electricity has a tolerance. in no way is it possible to make 12.000v all the time. there will always be fluctuation.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx guys for the reply









I know there is a fluctuation and software is not reliable very often so that is why i ask if my results are withing the margin of error? And is the margin of error .70 correct or is it more?

For example a car battery is rated for 12 volts but when you measure it it will be more like 12.50 or even 13.50 with an good battery, and from experience i know that electrical malfunction can occur when its even slightly below 12 volts so i was wondering if that's the same about PC's.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx guys for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is a fluctuation and software is not reliable very often so that is why i ask if my results are withing the margin of error? And is the margin of error .70 correct or is it more?
> 
> For example a car battery is rated for 12 volts but when you measure it it will be more like 12.50 or even 13.50 with an good battery, and from experience i know that electrical malfunction can occur when its even slightly below 12 volts so i was wondering if that's the same about PC's.


umm no ? most car electronics are good to ~ 10v some can even function ~9.7 ( and lower )

and when the engine is running the alternator provides 14.4v to the system ( assuming the system is working properly )


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey i have question about my PSU,
> 
> I noticed that some times the voltage on the 12v rail is not always 12 volts, the lowest i saw was 11.985 and the max i had was 12.112
> 
> Looks like a big difference to me because i heard that like 00.70 was normal and considered in the save margin of error, i don't know if that's correct tho but this is much higher so i am concerned about the health of my PSU
> 
> I measured it with HWINFO64 so it should be accurate i guess.


Yes, a change in load typically will cause the voltage to increase/decrease. Voltages on the +12v needs to stay within 5% of it nominal voltage (11.4v~12.6v). So the values you had shown is well within ATX specs. Your voltage drop also translate to a 1.06% regulation which isn't bad at all.

However, as been noted, software monitor are generally inaccurate and is at best a guess. A few times I had used it, I sometime see a voltage drop of 0.5v (a loose 4.27% regulation) from idle to full load, when my multimeter only deviated ~0.15v or so (a tighter ~1.24% regulation). There are a few other builds I've seen it drop to 10v or even increase to 14v.


----------



## hurricane28

@ Mega Man:

Well maybe it has to do that USA cars are different in electronics, because there is no way that our cars here can run properly under 12v and especially under 9 volts because there is so much electronics in our cars here that simply cannot run properly under 9 volts, the main computer that manage injection and ignition simply cannot run efficient under 9 volts.

I should know because i am mechanic and worked in a garage for couple of years now









@qwan456: Thnx that was very helpful









I'm glad my PSU is working within the ATX specs


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @ Mega Man:
> 
> Well maybe it has to do that USA cars are different in electronics, because there is no way that our cars here can run properly under 12v and especially under 9 volts because there is so much electronics in our cars here that simply cannot run properly under 9 volts, the main computer that manage injection and ignition simply cannot run efficient under 9 volts.
> 
> I should know because i am mechanic and worked in a garage for couple of years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @qwan456: Thnx that was very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad my PSU is working within the ATX specs


well your still wrong i was a mech for many years before i started doing hvac. and no they are not built differently. do you really think they built cars specifically for your area?

let me give you ONE example.
http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666415288#specifications

look up the input volts under specs.

look up ANY car amp, or stereo ( that tells you the range of input voltage ) that just happened to be the first one on sonys site


----------



## hurricane28

That's great man









Not for my region, i know ASA cars have different electronics than European cars.

Sony? i never used Sony, i had once had an head unit from Sony but i didn't like it so i never bought Sony again







later i bought Clarion head unit and it was outstanding so when i buy head unit again it would certainly be an Clarion.

This is more what i had in my car: http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.aspx?itemid=117365

Rockford power, some American muscle









But seriously i had different volt meters in my car to make sure i have good stable voltages in front and the rear of the car and i never saw voltage higher than 13.5 volts to be honest, and really if it was higher i would see no point in it because it requires 12 volts stable.

i had 1Farad capacitor to keep the voltages stable at 12 volts for high volume and if the bass kicks in the voltage drops significantly so with high end car audio they use some times even 4 of them or one big 10 or maybe 50Farad capacitors to keep it stable.

Again it never shows more than 13 volts in my system and i was third place with that competition with 137.9 DB


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's great man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for my region, i know ASA cars have different electronics than European cars.
> 
> Sony? i never used Sony, i had once had an head unit from Sony but i didn't like it so i never bought Sony again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> later i bought Clarion head unit and it was outstanding so when i buy head unit again it would certainly be an Clarion.
> 
> This is more what i had in my car: http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.aspx?itemid=117365
> 
> Rockford power, some American muscle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously i had different volt meters in my car to make sure i have good stable voltages in front and the rear of the car and i never saw voltage higher than 13.5 volts to be honest, and really if it was higher i would see no point in it because it requires 12 volts stable.
> 
> i had 1Farad capacitor to keep the voltages stable at 12 volts for high volume and if the bass kicks in the voltage drops significantly so with high end car audio they use some times even 4 of them or one big 10 or maybe 50Farad capacitors to keep it stable.
> 
> Again it never shows more than 13 volts in my system and i was third place with that competition with 137.9 DB


again that was the first thing that came up on google. i use premier only ( pioneer ) except in my work truck in which i dont care i buy relatively cheap as it takes less then 30 secs for me to break into it let alone a professional thief.... that aside. your still wrong
also to note it would of been louder if you had 14.4v.or 15v or 16v that is the way amps work. again another discussion another time another place. feel free to pm me.
this is from your URL please pick any one. and search for this quote.
Quote:


> Operating Voltage 9 to 16 Volts DC


hate to break it to you. but the cars in EU may be made to different standards with safety and wiring. may have additional shielding on the electronics. but JUST like PCs they all are the same world wide in this respect. they all have tolerances and you CAN go below 12v. it is how much you go below or above that is important.
that was my point i was trying to show you you are fine and so you would know for next time ( trying to bring this back on point to PSUs if you want to continue about car electronics 1 pm me or 2 start a new thread in the appropriate area please and pm me the link. )


----------



## andjayik

Picked up a X750 gold today as well!!


----------



## JAM3S121

Is there more than one version of the X 750?

I have one with a mobo cable that looks like this

]

i think mine is 16+10 but i see some with 18+10.. is there any other difference? I am tryng to get some custom sleeved cables so i want them looking spot on


----------



## Mega Man

welcome post a pic to be added ( it is in the op )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Is there more than one version of the X 750?
> 
> I have one with a mobo cable that looks like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> i think mine is 16+10 but i see some with 18+10.. is there any other difference? I am tryng to get some custom sleeved cables so i want them looking spot on


yes there are at least 3 that i know of. 2 have 18+10 but are wired differently.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

<3 my X650


----------



## Ishinomori

Just bought a X-1050 second hand!


----------



## DJDropology

I got a X 1050 here


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJDropology*
> 
> I got a X 1050 here


Sames, just rocked up today!


----------



## DJDropology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> Sames, just rocked up today!


Lol







TWINKEES!!!!


----------



## Ishinomori

How do we get on the owners list? Post a screenshot?


----------



## Mega Man

read the op !~


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> read the op !~


Sorry, was looking for a link to a form.


----------



## indiyet

Hi guys, I just buy a seasonic X-850 (SS-850km Active PFC F3) and pull the cables of the bag there is only 3x pci-e 6 +2 .. I was figuring out the network and according to reviews comes with 4 of these, so am I right or am I wrong? how do I know if it is refurbished? I hope you can help me, thanks.


----------



## xquisit

Im digging my x-750. I just wonder how long it will last me. I'd hope to upgrade to an nvidia 8xx series and Ib-E CPU.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> Hi guys, I just buy a seasonic X-850 (SS-850km Active PFC F3) and pull the cables of the bag there is only 3x pci-e 6 +2 .. I was figuring out the network and according to reviews comes with 4 of these, so am I right or am I wrong? how do I know if it is refurbished? I hope you can help me, thanks.


http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm

supposed to have 4


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm
> 
> supposed to have 4


yes already seen that, but call the seller and told me that come with only 3 pci-e wires from the factory.. I'm confused.
No one else has the same psu I can confirm this?
only one cable feeding a powerful vga? this is so?


----------



## GeneO

It is supposed to have 4.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It is supposed to have 4.


I see you have the same psu, came with 4? Please confirm this..
Right now I'm running a 480 SLI with only 2 wires, one for each vga ..


----------



## GeneO

Let me clarify, with the KM3, there are 3 cables each supporting 2 PCI-E connectors. So there are 6 PCI-E.

The previous KM version, I believe, had 2x2 = 4 connectors.


----------



## Mega Man

i hate to tell you i have the same psu and a x660 as well.

i was quoting that for a source.

i also have a xfx1250w


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Let me clarify, with the KM3, there are 3 cables each supporting 2 PCI-E connectors. So there are 6 PCI-E.
> 
> The previous KM version, I believe, had 2x2 = 4 connectors.


ok thanks for clearing that up, it seems that the version KM3 is so .. I must say I'm surprised the quality and robustness of this psu .. and Hybrid mode is fantastic!


----------



## Mega Man

great power delivery too


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> great power delivery too


yeah!! I saw in the review of Jhonny Guru who came to give up 1007w! beast!!


----------



## Mega Man

yea from now on i stick to seasonic or seasonic rebrands only. i would try the new super flower but they dont make them here.
http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_detail.php?class=2&sn=16&ID=93&lang=

i may check if i can find one in china next time i am there.


----------



## CannedBullets

Just a quick question but what happens if a 5V rail goes to like 2.5V? I got a warning from Asus's AI Suite saying my voltage for the 5V rail went that low. But it sounds glitched because HWMonitor says my 5V rail is at 4.9v.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea from now on i stick to seasonic or seasonic rebrands only. i would try the new super flower but they dont make them here.
> http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_detail.php?class=2&sn=16&ID=93&lang=
> 
> i may check if i can find one in china next time i am there.


definitely my friend, no doubt about that, Seasonic Rocks!!
I have no knowledge of that psu, but it looks nice and sturdy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Just a quick question but what happens if a 5V rail goes to like 2.5V? I got a warning from Asus's AI Suite saying my voltage for the 5V rail went that low. But it sounds glitched because HWMonitor says my 5V rail is at 4.9v.


ai suite is extremely buggy

happens all the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> definitely my friend, no doubt about that, Seasonic Rocks!!
> I have no knowledge of that psu, but it looks nice and sturdy.


great company shilka knows pretty much everything about psus


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea from now on i stick to seasonic or seasonic rebrands only. i would try the new super flower but they dont make them here.
> http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_detail.php?class=2&sn=16&ID=93&lang=
> 
> i may check if i can find one in china next time i am there.


The SF Leadex itself may not be retail in the NA, but you can get it the unit that based off of that platform here. The EVGA SuperNova 1000/1300 G2


----------



## Mega Man

but i hate evga

dont know why i think it is the fact they are intel and nvidia only

+ i like that unit because of the fact it is white


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but i hate evga
> 
> dont know why i think it is the fact they are intel and nvidia only
> 
> + i like that unit because of the fact it is white


EVGA isn't bad, from what I heard they have good customer service, I might go with them when I upgrade to a GTX 770.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but i hate evga
> 
> dont know why i think it is the fact they are intel and nvidia only
> 
> + i like that unit because of the fact it is white
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA isn't bad, from what I heard they have good customer service, I might go with them when I upgrade to a GTX 770.
Click to expand...

He doesnt hate them because he thinks they are bad (quality/customer service)

Just that they dont make the hardware that he prefers, namely AMD Mobo's and graphics cards.


----------



## Mega Man

yea. i hear nothing but good about them. idk really i just always stayed away from them.


----------



## smoke2

Hi,
I'm owner of Seasonic X-650.
I have the front case fan attached through two cables snipped which contacts are connected to 3-pin adapter.
The red cable was falling out from the tubing.
I want to attach the red cable into tubing but accidentaly plug it into one of the ATA power contacts (PC was turned on).
The cable started to smoke and be hot in my hand, so I immediately break off the contact.
Then after couple of seconds the PC turn off itself.

I turn on my PC and after startup screen my ASUS board wrotes me:

"Anti-surge protection was triggered, system was shut down to protect from unstable power supply.
Press F1 to check the BIOS."
I entered BIOS, choose save and restart. By the way, what I should check?
Then system boot up normally.

Turn off the PC again.

Then the same message on screen with Anti-surge protection...

Then I turn off my PC.
Power switch on PSU switched from 1 to 0 position.
Then from 0 to 1 the PC turn on immediately without!! pushing the power switch on my case.

Then I normally turn it off, take 230V cable out off the PSU, take it back, normally turn PC on with power switch and PC is working.

My questions are:
1. Can it damage my PSU ?
2. Or can I check if my PSU is OK?
3. What has really happened when cable start to be hot and burning?

I'm afraid because I would like to attach my new graphic card in couple of days...

Thanks.


----------



## smoke2

Which value shows your Seasonic X-650 in BIOS.
My on 12V - 12.192V
5V - 5.00V
3.3V - 3.344V

Are these value good?
Which values have yours?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which value shows your Seasonic X-650 in BIOS.
> My on 12V - 12.192V
> 5V - 5.00V
> 3.3V - 3.344V
> 
> Are these value good?
> Which values have yours?


they are fine. if they were not ok your pc would not boot


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which value shows your Seasonic X-650 in BIOS.
> My on 12V - 12.192V
> 5V - 5.00V
> 3.3V - 3.344V
> 
> Are these value good?
> Which values have yours?


My 12v rail is at 12.102V, 5V at 4.993V and 3.3V at 3.33V. As long as these values are within 0.5V of the default, it shouldn't be a problem. If there was a definate problem your rig wouldn't have been able to boot up at all.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> My 12v rail is at 12.102V, 5V at 4.993V and 3.3V at 3.33V. As long as these values are within 0.5V of the default, it shouldn't be a problem. If there was a definate problem your rig wouldn't have been able to boot up at all.


actually iirc atx standards are 3%


----------



## 209ham

Add please


----------



## Ishinomori

Nice mate, I need to paint the top of mine.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

anybody able to give me some advice on purchasing a full set of sleeved cables for the x1250, or pricing out how much it would cost to do it myself including tools?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> 
> 
> Add please


Dude! that looks amazing man!

good job


----------



## FrankCastle

Has anyone with the Seasonic X 1050w or 1250w experienced capacitor squeal or coil whine?

I've heard of it in the 650w, but the 1050w & 1250w look to be a different design than the 6/7/850w models.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrankCastle*
> 
> Has anyone with the Seasonic X 1050w or 1250w experienced capacitor squeal or coil whine?
> 
> I've heard of it in the 650w, but the 1050w & 1250w look to be a different design than the 6/7/850w models.


There are two lines of the Seasonic X series the older ones based on the KM2

And the newer ones based on the KM3

KM3 is also used in the Cosair AX760 and AX860 as well as the Seasonic Platinum

Note the older AX650/750/850 are based on Seasonic KM2 not KM3 like the AX760 and AX860

KM3 has problems with coil whine i think i recall that KM2 was better but am not sure


----------



## doombadger

Hi guys. I'll be ordering the x-1250 in the next few days so I'll post pics once it arrives. They seem to be getting rather thin on the ground in the UK and some sites are even listing them as discontinued. I'm assuming this is not actually the case?


----------



## Mega Man

nah
they wont get rid of them i think they are making a new rev of them for haswell.....

leave it to intel to make a new standard with all their new mobos !~ .....

pre welcome !~


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah
> they wont get rid of them i think they are making a new rev of them for haswell.....
> 
> leave it to intel to make a new standard with all their new mobos !~ .....
> 
> pre welcome !~


But wasn't the X-1250 already approved for Haswell? Not much sense to do a revision for Haswell if the current version can already handle Haswell.


----------



## K3nshiro

Seasonic X-660 owner here, you can't see it on the pic properly, but it's there, top left


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~


----------



## doombadger

Yes, the x-1250 was definitely certified for Haswell. I checked this as I'm building a Haswell rig. I'm thinking that the resellers who have no stock are simply listing this as "Discontinued" in the hope people will buy another product rather than shop elsewhere. As funds are limited I'm having to buy components a few at a time. I'd prefer not to pay way over the odds so I may wait and purchase my motherboard instead this month.


----------



## Ishinomori

Please add me to the club











X-1050


----------



## Chomuco

new!! 850w km3 sli gtx 680 lightning goo!!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new!! 850w km3 sli gtx 680 lightning goo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!


----------



## Maximization

Seasonics party!!!!!!


----------



## CannedBullets

So my 12v rail in HWMonitor reads at 11.731 and the lowest I've seen it go was 11.681. Is that normal? HWInfo64 sayd my 12v rail is 12.055v-12.107v. I'm not sure how accurate HWInfo64 is because it keeps saying my vcore is 1.3 even though its set to 1.42.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So my 12v rail in HWMonitor reads at 11.731 and the lowest I've seen it go was 11.681. Is that normal? HWInfo64 sayd my 12v rail is 12.055v-12.107v. I'm not sure how accurate HWInfo64 is because it keeps saying my vcore is 1.3 even though its set to 1.42.


You cant trust anything software tells you

Only way to get real numbers is to take a digital multimeter and use that


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So my 12v rail in HWMonitor reads at 11.731 and the lowest I've seen it go was 11.681. Is that normal? HWInfo64 sayd my 12v rail is 12.055v-12.107v. I'm not sure how accurate HWInfo64 is because it keeps saying my vcore is 1.3 even though its set to 1.42.


1 hwmonitor is buggy
2 YOUR VID DOES NOT CHANGE unless you use AOD you need to look at your vcore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You cant trust anything software tells you
> 
> Only way to get real numbers is to take a digital multimeter and use that


+this. it will give you a general idea... but that is it. also i personally dont trust any cheap multimeter.


----------



## xidrec

i have ordered X650 for my upgrade yesterday ! not sure tho when will i receive the stuff


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new!! 850w km3 sli gtx 680 lightning goo!!


Well there cumpa! We're two Argentines! haha There will be more?


----------



## mercs213

I am in the process of RMA'ing my Seasonic X-650. Kevin gave me the form to fill out and I sent it back and its been about 24 hours and still no response back with an RMA number.

Should I wait another day or send a follow-up email?

They got back to me fast (under 1 hour) when I sent my initial email because my serial number was "invalid" on their website.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> I am in the process of RMA'ing my Seasonic X-650. Kevin gave me the form to fill out and I sent it back and its been about 24 hours and still no response back with an RMA number.
> 
> Should I wait another day or send a follow-up email?
> 
> They got back to me fast (under 1 hour) when I sent my initial email because my serial number was "invalid" on their website.


You emailed the form ? I'd give it another day. Which reseller are you dealing with ?


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You emailed the form ? I'd give it another day. Which reseller are you dealing with ?


Yes, they emailed a Word document with the info I needed to input (the online submission form wouldn't take my serial so I emailed them and got the Word doc. to fill out).

I bought it from Newegg. I even attached my Newegg invoice (they didn't ask for it but I did anyways just to speed up the RMA process hopefully)


----------



## mercs213

T_T ... no wonder they didn't respond. My email didn't make it through to the reply I sent Kevin - got a delivery delay notice. I resent my form to their support email which I initially emailed to. Hope that works!


----------



## aerosmith9110

First post.
Been a lurker for the past few months,
an owner of x-750.
Planning to get x - 1250 this or next week..

Seasonic is great and all but here in my country support is almost non existent!
first, You can't buy cables for the power supply. ( I needed 2 x 4 pin for my hd 7950 had to resort to reassigning a hec cable )
second, warranty sucks! we are given like only 1 yr warranty against 5 - 7 yrs!

I got a crossfired hd 7950 ( not yet OC )
i7 - 860 1156 oc to 3.9Ghz
msi trinergy bigbang
3 SSD raid 0
16GB value ram
dcp 4.0
around 6 - 8 fans

Question:
If I add another hd 7950 and I know the power supply would support it ( I got a cable from a cougar hec PS and modded it to match the seasonic pin layout ) What if Say I OC all the cards would it be able to handle it?


----------



## Mega Man

which the 750 or the 1250 ?
with my 750 i could trip ocp on extreme ocs just a fyi ( and 2 cards )


----------



## aerosmith9110

Opps... Of course the x-750







the x-1250 is for the next upgrade to quadfire if budget permits as i need to change mobo and Proc.

No extreme OC. just plain OC. just like my 3.9Ghz i7 - 860 I would prefer a 4.0 - 4.1 but I lack the brain power to achieve it. heat is no issue. not sure if my cheap ram is the issue.

not sure if you guys would see...

Old mobo / proc / VC


----------



## colwaximi

yeah,I will probably join it in about 1-2 months time, plan on getting a X-560.thanks


----------



## xidrec

Oh what is this?










































Didn't take photos of those cable because i'm really excited of this bad boy and take a quick pics


----------



## mercs213

I love my X-650... can't wait till I get mine/replacement back from my RMA.... soo silent


----------



## skywalker311

If some one has a seasonic x-series power supply I need the PIC-E 6+2 pin or cable guide.
If you can take pictures of the whole cable where each wire goes that be great or a pin diagram.
Either one will work. Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker311*
> 
> If some one has a seasonic x-series power supply I need the PIC-E 6+2 pin or cable guide.
> If you can take pictures of the whole cable where each wire goes that be great or a pin diagram.
> Either one will work. Thanks


if you call/email seasonic they will send you one.

i can take pics but different revs are wired differently


----------



## skywalker311

I email them last night. So I'm hoping that they will send me the PCI-E diagram. I cant find one on Google for a seasonic 6+2 pin diagram but if you need a 24 pin diagram, THAT NO PROBLEM. LOL.


----------



## Mega Man

which model do you have ( with rev ) and what color wires multi color or straight black


----------



## skywalker311

I have the x-series 850w km3 model. The cables are all black. plus I have them all sleeve with paracord.


----------



## Mega Man

then i cant help sorry


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker311*
> 
> I have the x-series 850w km3 model. The cables are all black. plus I have them all sleeve with paracord.


http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Cables/PSU-Cables/Premium-Modular-Cables-Set/?sort=featured&page=1


----------



## Mega Man

how does that help when he wants a wiring guide ?


----------



## skywalker311

All my cables are good. I just need the pin diagram for the 6+2 cable.


----------



## Mega Man

do you have a multi meter? if so you can test one and make your own


----------



## skywalker311

I guess I'm going to have to go that route. I've got a test light but not a multimeter.


----------



## Mega Man

meh you can make your own. light . battery onside to one wire one side to other. DIY FTW


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new!! 850w km3 sli gtx 680 lightning goo!!


Where did you get those white sleeved cables?


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Where did you get those white sleeved cables?


hello...







http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Cables/PSU-Cables/Premium-Modular-Cables-Set/?sort=featured&page=2


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> hello...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Cables/PSU-Cables/Premium-Modular-Cables-Set/?sort=featured&page=2


Looks great man!









i would like some blue ones


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> hello...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Cables/PSU-Cables/Premium-Modular-Cables-Set/?sort=featured&page=2


nice on the cable sewing


----------



## skywalker311

If someone ever need a 6+2 pin wire diagram. Here it is.

FC-KM3-S01-A3.pdf 85k .pdf file


----------



## aerosmith9110

Got my x-1250.
The x750 was rebooting when I added a 3rd hd7950.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerosmith9110*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my x-1250.
> The x750 was rebooting when I added a 3rd hd7950.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerosmith9110*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my x-1250.
> The x750 was rebooting when I added a 3rd hd7950.


nice you will love it i have the xfx1250 and i use my x750 while benching. also now have 2 220vcables so all i need to do is run some 220v dedicated circuits to my office XD


----------



## joesaiditstrue

anybody know if the 24 pin / 18+10 cable with the x1250 has the same pin outs as the other x series psu 24 pin 18+10 cables?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> anybody know if the 24 pin / 18+10 cable with the x1250 has the same pin outs as the other x series psu 24 pin 18+10 cables?


yes, they're the same, not the newer 860 tho. I have an x1250 and 2 x850s and they're all interchangeable. Must be the X series, eh ?


----------



## joesaiditstrue

thanks for the quick reply, bought an x650/x750 24/18+10 from moddiy but didn't say it was compatible with x1250, so I just crossed my fingers lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> thanks for the quick reply, bought an x650/x750 24/18+10 from moddiy but didn't say it was compatible with x1250, so I just crossed my fingers lol


the reason it is not compatible is there is not enough connectors. that is why they have a 1250 kit for some reason i thought the x1250 had more connectors hmmm.... they dont.... but it does look like the pcie is different ( according tot he pics..... ) but all the pcie cables for my x660, x750 and xfx1250 ( x1250) are the same..... hmmmm


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the reason it is not compatible is there is not enough connectors. that is why they have a 1250 kit for some reason i thought the x1250 had more connectors hmmm.... they dont.... but it does look like the pcie is different ( according tot he pics..... ) but all the pcie cables for my x660, x750 and xfx1250 ( x1250) are the same..... hmmmm


yeah both models are 18+10 on the psu side, just wanted to make sure all of the wires lined up


----------



## joesaiditstrue

also the pcie cables that come with the 1250 are weird, there are 4 or so 8+8 cables but two sets are wired one way and the other two sets are wired another way, caused me a scare while sleeving them


----------



## BVM

Ordered my SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM3 Active PFC F3) 850W to replace my Rosewill 1k Hive today.


----------



## BVM

Will these work for my new SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM3 Active PFC F3) 850W

http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-series-ax850-ax750-ax650-individually-sleeved-modular-cables-black.html


----------



## socketus

at one time, the x-850 could use the 24 pin and the graphics cables, but not the peripheral/sata. Don't know about the newer model Seasonic.

http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/700#post_19083811


----------



## BVM

I contacted these guys, I'll just have to wait and see what they have to say.

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Cables-Set-%28Black%7B47%7DUV%252dOrange%29.html

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## socketus

You know, for that kind of money, you can get custom made wire sets from some of the sleevers at Lutro's International Computer Sleeving Community

Moddiy will make you custom sleeved cables, too ... just sayin ...


----------



## skywalker311

Go to lutro0 custom website and you can order the Connectors, Terminals, wires and sleeving and you can do it your self for half the cost.


----------



## BVM

Actually I cant, I have contrasting color-blindness.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Actually I cant, I have contrasting color-blindness.


yes you can you can email seasonic
they will send you something like this
http://www.overclock.net/t/1238149/seasonic-x750-wiring-diagram-for-24-pin/0_100

you dont need to see colors to do it !~


----------



## Dangur

The fan on the X (560) is intake or exhaust?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> The fan on the X (560) is intake or exhaust?


Intake


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Intake


Repped


----------



## aerosmith9110

hey can i be added to the list since I have an x-750 and x 1250??


----------



## BVM

Got mine yesterday. Very nice bit of kit.









http://s17.photobucket.com/user/BVM03/media/PC/CFtower_zps35c5b405.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerosmith9110*
> 
> hey can i be added to the list since I have an x-750 and x 1250??


You gotta post pix of your psus, but to tell you the truth, OP hasn't posted in months ... not sure what happened.


----------



## Q5Grafx

I have a 1250 X and need a full pinout schematic as i am rewiring the original multi wrapped sleeved cables with custom made cloth wrapped cables. Anyone that can point me to a detailed schematic it would be deeply appreciated. this has the 18+10 connectors to a 24 pin motherboard and i cannot find a reliable image of the pinouts on their website. infact the only mention of the 1250x on their website is that they do sell them. and seasonic international doesnt mention this psu at all. I own a 1250X and a 850X and they are very different in the cabling. the 1250 has colored wires in a single large sleeve and the 850 has all black ribbon wires with no sleeving. I really dont want to take a cable apart to make the new cable. tried emailing seasonic twice to no avail.


----------



## Big Elf

Get yourself a cheap multimeter and use the continuity tester to work out where each wire on the 24 pin goes goes bearing mind that there'll probably be 4 dual wires. The colour coding of the wires should help.

For the EPS and PCI-E connectors you can tell what each one is from the wire colour, 12V = Yellow, Ground = Black. In the case of the EPS and PCI-E connector as long as you match 12v to 12v and Ground to Ground it doesn't matter which pinout they go in.

For the plain black cables you can use the multimeter to check the PSU outputs although if they don't have sleeving it should be easy enough to document the pinouts.

Check out the SeaSonic P1000 at *here* I've just remembered that the 850X V1 uses the same cables as that and it's possible the V2 you have also uses the same ones.


----------



## Q5Grafx

see what i am finding with all these diagrams is this: where the 1 pin is marked on the connector is nowhere near where the 1 pin is in the diagrams. and my 24 pin cpu connector counts 1-17 (with the number 1 pin on the opposite side from the clip)then skips 2 pins where the clip is then restarts at 13-17. I am seeing no way to get around cutting the crappy sleeve open and doing it wire by wire tracing each one.



now i am guessing that the non numbered pins through the second 17 are 18-24 but that does not account for the number 1 pin being on the opposite side of the connector from every pinout image i get. and i really dont want to have to have the psu on while testing it out. somewhere out there , there is a manufacturing pinout for this cable that has the proper numbers on the connectors. i have already made my sata, cpu and pcie cables and they all work perfectly. but i cannot get an image that matches the pinouts on the physical connectors for the motherboard power on the 18+10 to 24 pin cable that matches this unit. and like i said i really do not want to have to slice up the original cables sleeving but without doing so i cant be sure where each wire is going. I am not sleeving because i think that looks like hell with all that damn heatshrink. i found excellent quality black cotton wrapped wire that looks amazing. it takes a little getting used to because the cotton wants to fray when cut but if done right the wires come out beautiful.


----------



## Big Elf

I don't know why they number the female connectors like that but using your diagram you would be looking from the front of the connector which would be numbered 12-1 and 24-13 in most peoples pinouts.

If you look at a 24 pin male connector it's actually numbered properly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> I have a 1250 X and need a full pinout schematic as i am rewiring the original multi wrapped sleeved cables with custom made cloth wrapped cables. Anyone that can point me to a detailed schematic it would be deeply appreciated. this has the 18+10 connectors to a 24 pin motherboard and i cannot find a reliable image of the pinouts on their website. infact the only mention of the 1250x on their website is that they do sell them. and seasonic international doesnt mention this psu at all. I own a 1250X and a 850X and they are very different in the cabling. the 1250 has colored wires in a single large sleeve and the 850 has all black ribbon wires with no sleeving. I really dont want to take a cable apart to make the new cable. tried emailing seasonic twice to no avail.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> see what i am finding with all these diagrams is this: where the 1 pin is marked on the connector is nowhere near where the 1 pin is in the diagrams. and my 24 pin cpu connector counts 1-17 (with the number 1 pin on the opposite side from the clip)then skips 2 pins where the clip is then restarts at 13-17. I am seeing no way to get around cutting the crappy sleeve open and doing it wire by wire tracing each one.
> 
> 
> 
> now i am guessing that the non numbered pins through the second 17 are 18-24 but that does not account for the number 1 pin being on the opposite side of the connector from every pinout image i get. and i really dont want to have to have the psu on while testing it out. somewhere out there , there is a manufacturing pinout for this cable that has the proper numbers on the connectors. i have already made my sata, cpu and pcie cables and they all work perfectly. but i cannot get an image that matches the pinouts on the physical connectors for the motherboard power on the 18+10 to 24 pin cable that matches this unit. and like i said i really do not want to have to slice up the original cables sleeving but without doing so i cant be sure where each wire is going. I am not sleeving because i think that looks like hell with all that damn heatshrink. i found excellent quality black cotton wrapped wire that looks amazing. it takes a little getting used to because the cotton wants to fray when cut but if done right the wires come out beautiful.


try calling them seassonic is very easy to get a pinout for they do give them freely. although i have a x750 and an 1250xfx and mine all use the same cables.

here is one from seasonic to my x750

http://www.overclock.net/t/1238149/seasonic-x750-wiring-diagram-for-24-pin/0_100


----------



## Q5Grafx

gonna have to use polarity tester because seasonic never go back with me.


----------



## dioxholster

do people measure their PSU temp? there are devices like these anyone ever use them? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_1363&products_id=23529&zenid=9d3d34bc2db110eae3cea64caf1ff5e7


----------



## Mega Man

you can very easily with something called a thermister ( what you linked. ) but they come in all sorts of forms .... but you really dont need to


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

long time mates








I come with a question that needs answering!
I need pre sleeved cables for my system seasonic x 750

if only I could find a set for $80 like this http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-green.html , I've been researching and it seems these do not work on seasonic x psu's... or so one thread said it did not! i'm looking for the true answer or if there is a site where I can get a good set like this for cheap!
thanks in advance

doing some searching right now
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/230#post_16868046

does this mean I can just use my tool and swap the connectors of the corsair ax pre sleeved and it will work fine and dandy on my seasonic x!?


----------



## Big Elf

I answered in your other *thread*


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> I answered in your other *thread*


Ah so only the 24pin are the same and the rest might not be ? I was under the impression every wire was the same since its the same exact psu just the connectors were different

if this is the case can I just swap out the connectors and still use this sleeving? thank you for answering also


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> long time mates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I come with a question that needs answering!
> I need pre sleeved cables for my system seasonic x 750
> 
> if only I could find a set for $80 like this http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-green.html , I've been researching and it seems these do not work on seasonic x psu's... or so one thread said it did not! i'm looking for the true answer or if there is a site where I can get a good set like this for cheap!
> thanks in advance
> 
> doing some searching right now
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/230#post_16868046
> 
> does this mean I can just use my tool and swap the connectors of the corsair ax pre sleeved and it will work fine and dandy on my seasonic x!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Ah so only the 24pin are the same and the rest might not be ? I was under the impression every wire was the same since its the same exact psu just the connectors were different
> 
> if this is the case can I just swap out the connectors and still use this sleeving? thank you for answering also


i would check all connectors personally but yes it would work fine


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would check all connectors personally but yes it would work fine


Hey Mega







long time no speak, hope all is well and ty for the help always

so it seems if I do get that awesome deal of corsair pre-sleeved I can just swap connectors for a safe setup?
I got to look this up more but last thing I want to do is order the cables, swap some connectors and not be able to return








from what I saw was the psu's are the same? just the connector ends(plastic) is whats different but all the wiring through every connection is the same?


----------



## Mega Man

all accessories/mobo side connectors are all wired the same the psu side connectors are whats different, as i said you can use a mutli meter or get wiring diagrams for it.
so as long as you dont break any of the pins yes you can just go back. obviously you would need to make a wiring diagram for you to be able to know where to put the old connectors back in


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all accessories/mobo side connectors are all wired the same the psu side connectors are whats different, as i said you can use a mutli meter or get wiring diagrams for it.
> so as long as you dont break any of the pins yes you can just go back. obviously you would need to make a wiring diagram for you to be able to know where to put the old connectors back in


I can't just put the pins in the current connector the way its setup on the corsair one? like on a 6pin putting in the new one to the old one from row #1-3 at top and row #4-6 at bottom?


----------



## Mega Man

again that depends on how it is wired i have heard the sata and molex are wired the same. but i do not know if that is the case, hence why i recommend using a multimeter/ continuity checker ( DIY )


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again that depends on how it is wired i have heard the sata and molex are wired the same. but i do not know if that is the case, hence why i recommend using a multimeter/ continuity checker ( DIY )


I might be a little out of my league









http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/230#post_16868046

from that post I assumed just the plastic connector tips into the psu was a different design but the wire diagram is different

I don't know if I would be able to check the wires properly and do everything as intended without spending 12hours







you know me, psu wires + multimeter= no good result regardless what I do


----------



## Mega Man

... you can do it, really easy, but not with that attitude !


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ... you can do it, really easy, but not with that attitude !










I've had the bad experience which is why I am trying to avoid swapping any pins or doing anything wrong. Plus the pre sleeved set is such a good deal for the price!


----------



## Mega Man

wanna know a secret about a successful person? they are successful because of the mistakes they have made, and they have made more mistakes then successes...

where i think you went wrong was you didnt label any wires, get your self some masking tape, write numbers on them 1-24 make 2 sets, start testing continuity and label them. then make a wiring diagram !! you already showed you can read them, so you can make one. it if were me i would make pin outs, of the sleeved ones, and OEM. then you can make really simple instructions " switch #1 with #24" ect


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wanna know a secret about a successful person? they are successful because of the mistakes they have made, and they have made more mistakes then successes...
> 
> where i think you went wrong was you didnt label any wires, get your self some masking tape, write numbers on them 1-24 make 2 sets, start testing continuity and label them. then make a wiring diagram !! you already showed you can read them, so you can make one. it if were me i would make pin outs, of the sleeved ones, and OEM. then you can make really simple instructions " switch #1 with #24" ect










sometimes making mistakes is not a choice when it involves money

it seems this might be easier than I thought, it's just a few connectors on the psu end and if I can swap #1-6 in the same manner to the connectors on my cables it will work just fine








From my understanding while the wiring is all the same, the plastic connectors have different designs not letting you to plug it in psu
I still am going to look for the diagram and make sure the wires are the same before I goof !


----------



## Big Elf

Don't forget I've listed the pinouts for all current SeaSonic modular PSUs and Lutro0 has done the same for the Corsair AX-750 at *here*. Note that I recommend the use of a multi-meter and the *Thermaltake Dr Power II* PSU tester.


----------



## rebelextrm02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There are two lines of the Seasonic X series the older ones based on the KM2
> 
> And the newer ones based on the KM3
> 
> KM3 is also used in the Cosair AX760 and AX860 as well as the Seasonic Platinum
> 
> Note the older AX650/750/850 are based on Seasonic KM2 not KM3 like the AX760 and AX860
> 
> KM3 has problems with coil whine i think i recall that KM2 was better but am not sure


Has anyone reported having any luck with a replacement KM3 from RMA being absent of coil whine? I've suddenly become susceptible to the wine in mine. Before I rebuilt my PC and put my video card under water only my fiancée reported hearing it. It's starting to annoy me.


----------



## shilka

Dont know how many have seen this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437539/seasonic-power-supplies-information-thread#post_21071266

Tought i would share


----------



## BVM

All I know is this PSU killed my WD raid, Samsung Pro 512GB SSD, LG optical drive and who knows what else. Seasonics customer service is a joke. Furthermore, their answer to damaged components is to take it up with the individual MFG's.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> All I know is this PSU killed my WD raid, Samsung Pro 512GB SSD, LG optical drive and who knows what else. Seasonics customer service is a joke. Furthermore, their answer to damaged components is to take it up with the individual MFG's.


I don't think you know what you're talking about.

For example, how and why did the PSU with the longest warranty / guarantee kill your hard drives and optical drives? Could you please explain?


----------



## BVM

I don't know what I am talking about? You mean the guy with 1st hand knowledge of the situation has no idea? OK pumpkin.









Tell you what, grab a DMM and probe your Molex plugs on one of the SATA/IDE leads. Looking at the front of the plug from left to right, you will get 12v, -, -, 5v. My 5v is O/L. In laymen terms, its broke. Also, pick up the phone and call Seasonic and see if they answer. Then come back and accuse me of not knowing what I am talking about.

Warranty duration means jack-monkey-squat.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I don't know what I am talking about? You mean the guy with 1st hand knowledge of the situation has no idea? OK pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, grab a DMM and probe your Molex plugs on one of the SATA/IDE leads. Looking at the front of the plug from left to right, you will get 12v, -, -, 5v. My 5v is O/L. In laymen terms, its broke. Also, pick up the phone and call Seasonic and see if they answer. Then come back and accuse me of not knowing what I am talking about.
> 
> Warranty duration means jack-monkey-squat.


That's pretty lame. Have you tried emailing them or using their RMA form?

Was it like that when you originally bought it or did it happen overtime?


----------



## ehume

I'm interested in what a PSU could do to wipe out all those components. Put 12v through a 5v line? I'd like to know because I am planning to use my X's long past their warranties. So I'd like to know what dangers I would be facing.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I might be a little out of my league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203961/mt-corsair-silently-launches-individually-sleeved-cables/230#post_16868046
> 
> from that post I assumed just the plastic connector tips into the psu was a different design but the wire diagram is different
> 
> I don't know if I would be able to check the wires properly and do everything as intended without spending 12hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know me, psu wires + multimeter= no good result regardless what I do


Heads up for anyone.
I was under the impression that you could just REMOVE the connectors off the corsair pre-sleeved kit.

It seems the connectors are SUPER GLUED to the pins and with tools you still can not remove them. At least I couldn't and I looked around the web quite a bit.

Do not waste your money, I spent $100 and some change for a full set of cables that I can't even change the connectors to.

All the cables are wires the same way as the seasonic x 750 on the kit I bought however the connectors is what doesn't let you plug it in the PSU.

Just sharing this info as I couldn't find info on this forum about people buying pre-sleeved and using it on seasonic x or threads about how to remove this ridiculous corsair connectors


----------



## Mega Man

sorry man that must be new i have seen several ppl do it !!!


----------



## Joeking78

X1250 here


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry man that must be new i have seen several ppl do it !!!


yeah man it sucks! i was so happy, then so confused when all the tools i had could not remove a pin.

I DID not want to strip the pin or break the connector due to the attempt of returning to corsair ( if they allow ) or selling on OCN brand new since i literally only took one cable out of 30 and attempted to remove the connector









Was a shock, still can't believe it wasn't as easy as use tools, remove pins, put new connectors, maybe i need a special "CORSAIR REMOVAL TOOL" to put on their new connectors lol!


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That's pretty lame. Have you tried emailing them or using their RMA form?
> 
> Was it like that when you originally bought it or did it happen overtime?


Yeah, I wasnt getting anywhere with trying to contact them directly. I guess EVGA's CS has me spoiled.







The PSU is only 34 days old. So I just missed being able to send it back to Newegg for refund/replacement. One day my RAID 0 dropped, then that night I put the PC to sleep and it BSOD for a pagefile error and the next day the optical drive let out the magic smoke when I started it up that morning. I have a 5 yr old Rosewill 1k PSU running the system right now so I can test all the components for damage.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I hear the new seasonic X and P units come with newer all black cables ? How do i know wich models are with the new and wich ones are with the old cables ? I currently have the old one and id like to get the new one cause I cant be bothered sleeving and the rainbow halfsleeve thing looks pretty bad.


----------



## Big Elf

While not 100% sure I believe it's the KM3 version of the X-650, X-750 and X850 with the XP2 versions of the P-660, P-760 and P-860. You should be able to buy a spare set from your local SeaSonic support which I believe is Antron Electronics in the US.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Thanks for the quick reply, altho im not in us im in europe.


----------



## Big Elf

In that case it's [email protected] and you might hit lucky and get the CEO answering your email.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Well that was quick, but unfortunately:

There were some changes to the pin outs on the PSU side so the flat cables will not fit onto your PSU.

So time to buy a new psu i quess might aswell grab something juicy like the X1250 since they are on sale here for a very nice price.

And also he confirmed:

You can check by the model number, i.e. P-series would be XP2 (P-660XP2), X-series would be KM3 (X-650KM3)

XP2 on the P series & KM3 on the X series have the black cables, ill just leave this here, someone might be looking for the same thing in the future.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Well that was quick, but unfortunately:
> 
> There were some changes to the pin outs on the PSU side so the flat cables will not fit onto your PSU.
> 
> So time to buy a new psu i quess might aswell grab something juicy like the X1250 since they are on sale here for a very nice price.


X1250 is overkill for anything but 4 video cards

And no overkill on the PSU is not a good thing


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Yes I am aware about the efficiency thing, but I have plans to oc watercooled 780 classifieds in sli or perhaps the 780ti classies in sli, and the only reason im considering the X1250 is because its like 130eur for some new units here, store is ~250€
So i can sell mine for like 100€ and add 30 for the 1250 one








Or would a P1000watt would be more then enough for heavy oc 780/780ti classies ?
Also I belive the fan would ramp up later on the x1250 so thats a plus aswell since i love silence.
And i really didnt like my pc restarting with 2x ASUS DC II GTX 580-s in sli on my current X850 ( the cards were clocked 1000 on the core and maxed voltage on AB, they were 782 on stock ) both cards did 1000 on the core alone no problem but when I tried sli it kept rebooting ) I quess the psu couldnt handle it.


----------



## Big Elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Well that was quick, but unfortunately:
> 
> There were some changes to the pin outs on the PSU side so the flat cables will not fit onto your PSU.
> 
> So time to buy a new psu i quess might aswell grab something juicy like the X1250 since they are on sale here for a very nice price.
> 
> And also he confirmed:
> 
> You can check by the model number, i.e. P-series would be XP2 (P-660XP2), X-series would be KM3 (X-650KM3)
> 
> XP2 on the P series & KM3 on the X series have the black cables, ill just leave this here, someone might be looking for the same thing in the future.


Was it Walter who told you that? I don't think that's right. I'm fairly certain that apart from a possible minor change to a ground wire that wouldn't make a difference electronically that the pin-outs should be the same.

Edit: Just had a thought and I'll check this later but they may have changed the PCI-E connectors on the PSU side from 12 pin to 8 pin which would mean they weren't compatible.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Yes I am aware about the efficiency thing, but I have plans to oc watercooled 780 classifieds in sli or perhaps the 780ti classies in sli, and the only reason im considering the X1250 is because its like 130eur for some new units here, store is ~250€
> So i can sell mine for like 100€ and add 30 for the 1250 one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or would a P1000watt would be more then enough for heavy oc 780/780ti classies ?
> Also I belive the fan would ramp up later on the x1250 so thats a plus aswell since i love silence.


Not to bash on the Seasonic or anything but the EVGA SuperNova G 1300 watts is a little better then the Seasonic X1250

Its cheaper most of the time to

No i did not say the X1250 was bad or anything like that


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> Was it Walter who told you that? I don't think that's right. I'm fairly certain that apart from a possible minor change to a ground wire that wouldn't make a difference electronically that the pin-outs should be the same.
> 
> Edit: Just had a thought and I'll check this later but they may have changed the PCI-E connectors on the PSU side from 12 pin to 8 pin which would mean they weren't compatible.


Yes it was Walter who said it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not to bash on the Seasonic or anything but the EVGA SuperNova G 1300 watts is a little better then the Seasonic X1250
> 
> Its cheaper most of the time to
> 
> No i did not say the X1250 was bad or anything like that


Yes I have checked out the G1300 aswell but as i said I can get the X1250 for like 50% off basically so thats a major point to go for it for me.
Does the EVGA G1300 have the same idle fan until the load hits 50% or something ?


----------



## Big Elf

I've checked and as I suspected they did change the PCI-E connectors from 12 pin at the PSU end to 8 Pin.


----------



## Draven

Hey guys quick question, I know the 6990 needs a minimum 700 watts to run, so does that mean I need 1400 watts to run 2x 6990 in CF or will my Seasonic 1250x be enough?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Hey guys quick question, I know the 6990 needs a minimum 700 watts to run, so does that mean I need 1400 watts to run 2x 6990 in CF or will my Seasonic 1250x be enough?


No the card does not need 700 watts thats 700 watts for the whole system

As little as 1000 watts could power two of those cards


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No the card does not need 700 watts thats 700 watts for the whole system
> 
> As little as 1000 watts could power two of those cards


So with my sigrig Nightmare with all the watercooling I will be ok?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> So with my sigrig Nightmare with all the watercooling I will be ok?


Yes even with that you still have room left

Power draw from your system would be 900-950 watts with two 6990 cards


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes even with that you still have room left
> 
> Power draw from your system would be 900-950 watts with two 6990 cards


TY +1 rep for you


----------



## Nickyvida

Having a horrible time with my x 1050w. Three defective units even after RMA. Really, seasonic?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1439008/seasonic-has-dropped-the-buck-quite-low-stay-away-from-them

Earlier symptoms here.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/63554-mysterious-wont-boot-on-and-off-pc-problems-help/#entry869344


----------



## Eufawria

Got my Seasonic X-1250 long time ago and just found about this club. I plan on sleeving this and I know from reading and looking that this is a pain in the ass to sleeve. Does anyone know if I can swap some wires around for example on the 8 pin to 8/4 pin where I can swap the black wire with another one to get at least a one to one fit?


----------



## Q5Grafx

You Can Get cables from ModDiy.com for this if you dont want to ruin or have down time if you sleeve. they sell complete cables as well as premade sleeved single and dual wires in a number of colors. and if you are looking in the US for connectors to make a cable yourself take a look at frozencpu.com I got a couple of sets of plugs from them to make my own cables.


----------



## Big Elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Got my Seasonic X-1250 long time ago and just found about this club. I plan on sleeving this and I know from reading and looking that this is a pain in the ass to sleeve. Does anyone know if I can swap some wires around for example on the 8 pin to 8/4 pin where I can swap the black wire with another one to get at least a one to one fit?


Providing you match like with like e.g. 12V to 12v and Ground to Ground you're fine.

The PSU has a few dual wires but splicing them is a neat solution. Check out the *Sleeving forum* in general and 



 video guide specifically for dealing with dual wires.


----------



## Eufawria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> Providing you match like with like e.g. 12V to 12v and Ground to Ground you're fine.
> 
> The PSU has a few dual wires but splicing them is a neat solution. Check out the *Sleeving forum* in general and
> 
> 
> 
> video guide specifically for dealing with dual wires.


Yeah. I was thinking of that because my cpu 8 pin and pcie pins are yellow to yellow etc. but its not in order and cross loops over the black and all that. I wish Seasonic put some effort into their wiring management.


----------



## Q5Grafx

What I did with my 8 pin power was first i made 8 wires. I got the wire from http://www.sundialwire.com/ . I used the 18ga. Black Cloth wrapped wire(bought a 250' spool). I bought all my wiring tools from LutroO and he was out of the connectors at the time but i bought the molex connectors and crimped my own wires. then replaced them 1 by 1 pull out 1 wire and then replace that one wire with my new cloth wrapped wire. took me 2 hours to get the cable done as it was my first crimping cable and it took a little getting used to the thick cloth wrapped wire. I made a few wires that the crimps broke but big deal make a new one and eventually i got the hang of the thick wire. the difficult wire to make was the 6 SATA Drive power cordi found with that a drop of super glue and the outer wire sleeve was simple to cut without damaging the inner silicon sleeve so it could be punched down, and the superglue holds the cloth wrap so no ugly heatshrink is needed. I hate heatshrink with a passion, i think it looks unprofessional even when done right it just looks awful in my oppinion. then moved on to the PSU 24-28 cable using the same technique i used on the sata power and LutroOs splice in middle technique for the dual wire cables and from there the PCIE cables done the same]. lastly i went to the Hot Rod Shop and LutroO for the PSU Power Cable. I bought his custom power cable ends which were $32 a piece at the time ( now i think its $27 for the pair) and got a Green with yellow stripe, Red with Black Stripe and a Black with Red Stripe 10' sections of 12ga. wire. Instead of twisting the wire I decided to Braid the wires, No worries on mixing up the wires as they are all 3 different colors. the Cord cost me $100 and can be duplicated today for less than half that due to price drops on the connectors and wire but also I only had the choice of clear ends. LutroO now offers colors ends to match your wiring scheme. His main PSU power ends are extremely high quality and well made, i recommend them to all wanting to add that final touch to your wiring job. Like LutroO says expect mistakes at first and be patient and you will have a custom machine that performs as well as it looks. I am not trying to sell anyone on any particular wiring type I was just explaining my preferences and how i did my wires. Lutroo has videos to show how to do heat shrinkless wiring that is similar to my wires but i decided to cut out the entire heat gun process.


----------



## Q5Grafx

Here is a pic of my seasonic 1250x Cloth Wrapped custom wire 8 pin power cable

and the cable lays flat as it should with 4 on 4 and was eventually laced to get it to better hold its place because though these are thicker wires they really arent rigid enough to train. but I will say this LutroO is the man when it comes to this before i tackled my job i watched hours and hours of his videos and many several times. He is a wealth of knowledge in this field. join his youtube channel to see all the videos you need to for your project.


----------



## ehume

Q5Grafx - do you have pics of your project?


----------



## Q5Grafx

If you click the monster pc link this shows an early stage where i just had the PCIE wires done. i have to pull the machine out this weekend and do PM on it and ill get some shots of it then. since that picture was taken i have added a second GTX 780 which i just did yesturday in fact so ill have to make another cable because right now i do have one ugly seasonic original mass sleeve cable in it temporarily. and while im at it i will probably make a third cable since i plan to 3X sli the machine in 2 months.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> You Can Get cables from ModDiy.com for this if you dont want to ruin or have down time if you sleeve. they sell complete cables as well as premade sleeved single and dual wires in a number of colors. and if you are looking in the US for connectors to make a cable yourself take a look at frozencpu.com I got a couple of sets of plugs from them to make my own cables.


moddiy also sells the connectors for them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> Providing you match like with like e.g. 12V to 12v and Ground to Ground you're fine.
> 
> The PSU has a few dual wires but splicing them is a neat solution. Check out the *Sleeving forum* in general and
> 
> 
> 
> video guide specifically for dealing with dual wires.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I was thinking of that because my cpu 8 pin and pcie pins are yellow to yellow etc. but its not in order and cross loops over the black and all that. I wish Seasonic put some effort into their wiring management.
Click to expand...

you can always ask seasonic for a wiring diagram !!! they give them out freely


----------



## Big Elf

SeaSonic policy is not to give out pin-outs but you may get lucky with a local rep. You can always check the *Repository* and also *here*


----------



## Mega Man

nope i have and as have other members received wiring diagrams, if you read through this thread hulk just got one


----------



## Eufawria

I went back and I forgot what page but there was a PDF of the diagram.


----------



## theilya

ordered X1050 as I dont think my Corsair 750 is enough for 780 SLI

also, is it worth using the silent mode?


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, probably should have posted in this thread, but posted on the main PSU category.
Anyway, the topic is "12-pin cpu cable seasonic x-760". I'd really appreciate it if some of you could take a look, thanks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ordered X1050 as I dont think my Corsair 750 is enough for 780 SLI
> 
> also, is it worth using the silent mode?


It was enough

Unless you want to overvolt your cards


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was enough
> 
> Unless you want to overvolt your cards


This is overclock.net isn't it









Have them running at 1.212 at the moment, but I dont feel comfortable with 750 considering I overvolted my CPU, got 6 fans, 2 HDDs, 2 SSDs, h100i and 4 sticks of ram


----------



## SeeThruHead

So I decided that while sleeving my PCIE I would not connect the 8 pin to the psu side. I also did not write down the pinout. Now I'm changing GPU's I need to add the 2 other wires to my connector....So can anyone link me the proper pinout for the km3 x750w PCIE pinout. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## socketus

have you done a search of this thread for pinout ? if so, you would have run across this link


----------



## SeeThruHead

Hi I did not find that link when searching no. It helped somewhat. What I needed though was how to connect it to PCIE side. The doc I got from seasonic explains that though.


----------



## Q5Grafx

the 780 gtx states that in SLI mode 700 watts minimum now if you have alot of other devices yuou would want to get a more powerful PSU. I was starving mine with an 850x but i have 2 BDroms 6hard drives 4 sets of lights a touch screen fan controller and a huge multiport controller and a 125 watt cpu. so it really depends on your build. I went with a 1250x and put the 850x in a smaller machine.


----------



## Maximization

Sorta a stupid question, i am modding my case and need a longer power cord. The cord that came with my x-850 unit seems to be very thick gauge. Is there a good recommanded replacement for a longer cord?


----------



## BVM

I got a package from Seasonic today. I don't know if it is untouched, repaired, replaced.. nothing. There is no paperwork in the box. Also, on their RMA form they require a prepaid shipping label to be purchased and sent in with the PSU. Guess what? They didn't use that either. There went $22.

Anyway, I emailed Seasonic asking for clarification on this PSU. I certainly don't want to install an unknown (condition) component.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I got a package from Seasonic today. I don't know if it is untouched, repaired, replaced.. nothing. There is no paperwork in the box. Also, on their RMA form they require a prepaid shipping label to be purchased and sent in with the PSU. Guess what? They didn't use that either. There went $22.
> 
> Anyway, I emailed Seasonic asking for clarification on this PSU. I certainly don't want to install an unknown (condition) component.


Did you send it to their turn-it-around department







. Seriously, that sucks, good luck.


----------



## Eufawria

Need some help guys. Is there an easier or easy way to remove the wires for sleeving because I get a sense that it is super glued in. I tired many methods and basically, all I'm doing is killing my hands.


----------



## Mega Man

your not the only one i have heard that from with newer revs... there is a really really good way to do it... moddiy stocks the connectors


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Need some help guys. Is there an easier or easy way to remove the wires for sleeving because I get a sense that it is super glued in. I tired many methods and basically, all I'm doing is killing my hands.


If you're talking about pulling the pins out of the connectors, there's a great how-to somewhere either in this thread, or in the cable sleeving thread about Seasonic pins especially. The movement needed to get the pins out is not to pull but to push then pull, IIRC.


----------



## nidzakv

I got the x- series 650km3 which do not have coil whine after 2 rma's









Third luck









Great psu...


----------



## MrSinners

Hello,

Received a new X-650 today. After getting it out of the box, I already heard a loose part bouncing around. After some turning it fell out. See attachment.

So, should i return it? What does the part do?


----------



## Mega Man

duuno pics are small and fuzzy sorry :/


----------



## socketus

that piece looks like it broke off. I'd return it if in doubt.


----------



## Maximization

yeah that piece looks broken


----------



## Ragsters

I have the first generation of the 650 gold and wanted to know that although the cables look different between generations can they be used interchangeably?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have the first generation of the 650 gold and wanted to know that although the cables look different between generations can they be used interchangeably?


I have two of the first generation 650's, and one 2d generation 750. I swap the CPU cables, the SATA cables and the Molex cables. But I was told by a Seasonic rep not to swap the ATX24 cables, so I don't. Maybe you can swap the PCIE cables. I don't use them for what I do.

I also have a 460 Watt fanless. Again, CPU, SATA and Molex. I suspect PCIE would be OK as well. They seem to have the same yellow and black wiring patterns.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have two of the first generation 650's, and one 2d generation 750. I swap the CPU cables, the SATA cables and the Molex cables. But I was told by a Seasonic rep not to swap the ATX24 cables, so I don't. Maybe you can swap the PCIE cables. I don't use them for what I do.
> 
> I also have a 460 Watt fanless. Again, CPU, SATA and Molex. I suspect PCIE would be OK as well. They seem to have the same yellow and black wiring patterns.


I appreciate the response. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have two of the first generation 650's, and one 2d generation 750. I swap the CPU cables, the SATA cables and the Molex cables. But I was told by a Seasonic rep not to swap the ATX24 cables, so I don't. Maybe you can swap the PCIE cables. I don't use them for what I do.
> 
> I also have a 460 Watt fanless. Again, CPU, SATA and Molex. I suspect PCIE would be OK as well. They seem to have the same yellow and black wiring patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the response. Thanks a lot!
Click to expand...

agreed 660 750 and 1250 all have the same of these, some have the same 24 pin too but not all


----------



## King4x4

Just bought a second 1250watt for my Hydra 2!


----------



## Eufawria

Can't seem to find the post but I shall ask again. Is it safe to untwist the black and purple wire presented on the X-1250.


----------



## Big Elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Can't seem to find the post but I shall ask again. Is it safe to untwist the black and purple wire presented on the X-1250.


I, among others have replaced the wires without twisting them together with no detrimental effect. I think it's done to reduce 'noise' or interference.


----------



## Eufawria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> I, among others have replaced the wires without twisting them together with no detrimental effect. I think it's done to reduce 'noise' or interference.


That's good to know. Because I'm in the middle of sleeving and I do not want to see to sleeved wires twisting around when it is already bad enough with double wires and the pinout not being even close to a 1:1


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> I, among others have replaced the wires without twisting them together with no detrimental effect. I think it's done to reduce 'noise' or interference.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know. Because I'm in the middle of sleeving and I do not want to see to sleeved wires twisting around when it is already bad enough with double wires and the pinout not being even close to a 1:1
Click to expand...

the pinouts from seasonic are 100% corect, but they have multiple revisions you may want to call them and they will email one to you


----------



## JAM3S121

I bought some sleeved cables from ensourced cables, he makes a lot of cables for high end builds like jameswalt 900d maxed out csq from the mod of the month awhile back (was like the first amazing 900d build)
This was for a Seasonic X Series 750watt psu. He does a lot of corsairs too.







my motherboard 24pin is 16+10 style going into the psu, I bought this psu in 2011 and its not the one that is sold now (mine had did not have all black wires it like they do now) It cost me $95 for 24pin, pcie 12pin to dual 6pin+8pin and 8pin cpu all 70cm.

I highly recommend - http://ensourced.net/


----------



## Eufawria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I bought some sleeved cables from ensourced cables, he makes a lot of cables for high end builds like jameswalt 900d maxed out csq from the mod of the month awhile back (was like the first amazing 900d build)
> This was for a Seasonic X Series 750watt psu. He does a lot of corsairs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my motherboard 24pin is 16+10 style going into the psu, I bought this psu in 2011 and its not the one that is sold now (mine had did not have all black wires it like they do now) It cost me $95 for 24pin, pcie 12pin to dual 6pin+8pin and 8pin cpu all 70cm.
> 
> I highly recommend - http://ensourced.net/


Damn, the looks good. Too late since I ordered MDPC and now just doing the extra hard work in which has resulted my millions of cuts on my fingers


----------



## rovopio

if i buy a x560 and then get a coil whine unit... is it RMA-able? i live in south east asia... is it seasonic policy to allow coil whine for reason for rma or is it more a depends on where you live case-by-case basis?


----------



## Kazuhara

Hi guys, I'm a first time builder. I'd like to know if sleeving the Seasonic PSU cables will void the warranty? I asked the seller where I bought the PSU and said that it will void the warranty. I want to know if this was indicated in any of Seasonic's warnings. I just want to confirm this because I want to sleeve my cables and I don't to void the warranty because of it.. Thanks.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rovopio*
> 
> if i buy a x560 and then get a coil whine unit... is it RMA-able? i live in south east asia... is it seasonic policy to allow coil whine for reason for rma or is it more a depends on where you live case-by-case basis?


Yeah you can rma that.


----------



## Eufawria

Don't know about sleeving but I don't really worry to much about that. Do it correctly and you don't have anything to worry about. But if you're worried. Buy some pre-made cables. may cost more but if something ever happens, you still have the oem cables and can make excuses to get it RMA but dont mentioned you used after market cables. That would be my solution but I would take this idea as a last resort


----------



## Kazuhara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Don't know about sleeving but I don't really worry to much about that. Do it correctly and you don't have anything to worry about. But if you're worried. Buy some pre-made cables. may cost more but if something ever happens, you still have the oem cables and can make excuses to get it RMA but dont mentioned you used after market cables. That would be my solution but I would take this idea as a last resort


I was also thinking of getting another cables and keep the OEM cables just in case if something happens and had to return the power supply with the oem cables that way it could be more safer. Well good luck on me getting spare cables of Seasonic X-650 here in my country.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazuhara*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm a first time builder. I'd like to know if sleeving the Seasonic PSU cables will void the warranty? I asked the seller where I bought the PSU and said that it will void the warranty. I want to know if this was indicated in any of Seasonic's warnings. I just want to confirm this because I want to sleeve my cables and I don't to void the warranty because of it.. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazuhara*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Don't know about sleeving but I don't really worry to much about that. Do it correctly and you don't have anything to worry about. But if you're worried. Buy some pre-made cables. may cost more but if something ever happens, you still have the oem cables and can make excuses to get it RMA but dont mentioned you used after market cables. That would be my solution but I would take this idea as a last resort
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking of getting another cables and keep the OEM cables just in case if something happens and had to return the power supply with the oem cables that way it could be more safer. Well good luck on me getting spare cables of Seasonic X-650 here in my country.
Click to expand...

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-650W%7B47%7D750W%7B47%7D850W-Modular-Connector-%28Full-Set-13pcs%29.html

moddiy has eveyrthing else you will need


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazuhara*
> 
> I was also thinking of getting another cables and keep the OEM cables just in case if something happens and had to return the power supply with the oem cables that way it could be more safer. Well good luck on me getting spare cables of Seasonic X-650 here in my country.


antronelectronics - contact them, dont know about difficulty of getting goods shipped to the Philippines but ...


----------



## Kazuhara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> antronelectronics - contact them, dont know about difficulty of getting goods shipped to the Philippines but ...


That's weird. Their site only has image content. I'll try to email them when I get the chance.


----------



## socketus

yah. thats a new site, see the Under Construction beneath the Product Line ? threw me at first, too


----------



## swiftypoison

not to revive this thread from the dead, but just got a X650!
Yay!


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## Himo5

I'm gradually firming up plans for a sleeving job on an Asus Gold line rig involving a X760 and wondered if anyone knows of any sleeving jobs that have incorporated the 9-19 Seasonic wire twist.


----------



## mk16

just wondering if anyone has managed to get a spare set of cables for antronelectronics before?

2 hours after i made this post antron got back to me with two sets i can buy
the old non ribbon set (sleevable)
and the new ribbon set (non-seevable)
both cost $56
35 for the wires and 21 for shipping
paypal only.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> just wondering if anyone has managed to get a spare set of cables for antronelectronics before?
> 
> 2 hours after i made this post antron got back to me with two sets i can buy
> the old non ribbon set (sleevable)
> and the new ribbon set (non-seevable)
> both cost $56
> 35 for the wires and 21 for shipping
> paypal only.


yah, I got a complete set for $30 for an x-850 more than a year ago. Dont recall payment method.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> just wondering if anyone has managed to get a spare set of cables for antronelectronics before?
> 
> 2 hours after i made this post antron got back to me with two sets i can buy
> the old non ribbon set (sleevable)
> and the new ribbon set (non-seevable)
> both cost $56
> 35 for the wires and 21 for shipping
> paypal only.


If you're in the need for cables I was have been in contact with this eBay seller about getting some for my X650. I never ended up need any so I never bought, but good resource. He told me he can get both the old and new style of cables.

(http://www.ebay.com/itm/321293311646?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT)


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> I'm gradually firming up plans for a sleeving job on an Asus Gold line rig involving a X760 and wondered if anyone knows of any sleeving jobs that have incorporated the 9-19 Seasonic wire twist.


I took my X650 24 pin cable apart to sleeve them all black. It had two of the wires twisted. I had to untwist and sleeve them separately because of where they hit the 24 pin housing. I have not had any power issues. Its done for extra emi shielding similar to STP cabling I believe.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> If you're in the need for cables I was have been in contact with this eBay seller about getting some for my X650. I never ended up need any so I never bought, but good resource. He told me he can get both the old and new style of cables.
> 
> (http://www.ebay.com/itm/321293311646?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT)


meh rather not have to deal with ebay anything.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> I took my X650 24 pin cable apart to sleeve them all black. It had two of the wires twisted. I had to untwist and sleeve them separately because of where they hit the 24 pin housing. I have not had any power issues. Its done for extra emi shielding similar to STP cabling I believe.


Yep, that does seem to be the general answer - ignore the different wire gauges, split the doubled wires near the PSU end of the cable and untwist 9/19. I also read somewhere that EMI is only an issue when the PC is put on standby. However, since my project is going to end up in a block of flats and I have no control over how it is going to be used I've decided to go the extra mile and produce a replica instead of a compatible.


----------



## mk16

so question about the x series and wires.
i know the 24-pin has a few extra wires so whats going on with them? do the 4 extra just run in to the mobo connector somewhere or are they soldered together somewhere under the sleeving?


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so question about the x series and wires.
> i know the 24-pin has a few extra wires so whats going on with them? do the 4 extra just run in to the mobo connector somewhere or are they soldered together somewhere under the sleeving?


My addendum to the Seasonic KM2 diagram in Repository Of Power Supply Pin Outs and how BigElf answered my query about it should give you your answer.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> My addendum to the Seasonic KM2 diagram in Repository Of Power Supply Pin Outs and how BigElf answered my query about it should give you your answer.


so in other words two wires go in to one of the 24 holes on the mobo connector. their not soldered together somewhere in between.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so in other words two wires go in to one of the 24 holes on the mobo connector. their not soldered together somewhere in between.


That's how it is in the Seasonic cable, so, for example, the 22awg 12V Yellow wire from Pin 4 of the 10-pin PSU connector and the 18awg 12V Yellow wire from Pin 6 of that connector are crimped together in Pin 10 of the 24-pin Motherboard connector.

In general sleeving practise, however, both wires would be 18awg and one of them would be cut short and spliced into the other wire somewhere near the PSU connector - as shown in the Double Wire Guide in the Video Sleeving Guide thread listed at the top of Cables and Sleeving Forum.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

posted this in the pin repository thread

can somebody explain how seasonic jusifies their 24pin design on their x1250 psu? They run two 12v leads from the psu to one single pin on the 24pin, they do this with a 5v as well... Wouldn't one lead per pin be sufficient? It would make sense if you're running a 12v lead from the psu to two separate pins on the 24pin, but I don't get wiring two separate 12v leads into a single pin?


----------



## Mega Man

most believe it's for sensing


----------



## joesaiditstrue

If the thread starter wants to modify their "Replacement cables" link, they need to add BTOS Integration, Inc. They are a private company, however are authorized by Seasonic to also sell their modular cables.

http://www.wysk.com/index/california/walnut/6q387ap/btos-integration-inc/profile

I've been in contact with both companies, as Antron electronics seems to either be out of stock currently, or no longer sell the cables anymore. Antron forwarded my email to BTOS and they're taking care of me (the cable I needed was the 24pin to 18+10pin for the x-1250, which costs $10.00 + $8.00 priority mail). They accept (and prefer) PayPal.

Contact information for BTOS is:
*
George Lai
BTOS Integration, Inc.
332 Paseo Tesoro
Walnut, CA 91789
TEL: 909-839-0363*

[email protected]

Hope this info is helpful!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> If the thread starter wants to modify their "Replacement cables" link, they need to add BTOS Integration, Inc. They are a private company, however are authorized by Seasonic to also sell their modular cables.
> 
> http://www.wysk.com/index/california/walnut/6q387ap/btos-integration-inc/profile
> 
> I've been in contact with both companies, as Antron electronics seems to either be out of stock currently, or no longer sell the cables anymore. Antron forwarded my email to BTOS and they're taking care of me (the cable I needed was the 24pin to 18+10pin for the x-1250, which costs $10.00 + $8.00 priority mail). They accept (and prefer) PayPal.
> 
> Contact information for BTOS is:
> *
> George Lai
> BTOS Integration, Inc.
> 332 Paseo Tesoro
> Walnut, CA 91789
> TEL: 909-839-0363*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Hope this info is helpful!


i can confirm this
my email to antron as answered by George over at btos.
also full set may be the better way to go man
35 for all of them and what ever the shipping is.
you do that you get a full set adn have spares for future mishaps


----------



## Mercfh

How many of you guys/gals power supplies Buzz/Whine? I got an old x-750 (about 3 years old), wondering if I should RMA it.

It makes a very low Buzz when my ear is next to it (increases with Load). I mean my PSU seems to be working fine, my main worry is it "taking something out" with it when it dies.


----------



## Mega Man

coil whine is not a sign of your psu going bad.

with that said coil whine is a rma-able issue


----------



## Mercfh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> coil whine is not a sign of your psu going bad.
> 
> with that said coil whine is a rma-able issue


I can barely hear it unless I put my ear up to the PSU under load.....so if it's not "dangerous" it doesn't really bother me. Seemed to do it less when I had my older parts.....but this prolly draws more power anyways.


----------



## Mega Man

it can very with different equipment attached to it


----------



## Mercfh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it can very with different equipment attached to it


Regardless..., theirs no need for me to worry correct?


----------



## Mega Man

yes


----------



## Mercfh

Whew, thanks







. I listened to it yesterday and it was really more like a faint electrical noise anyways, it's really barely makes any noise.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it worth getting a P-660 or P-760 to replace an X-850 regardless of the power rating of these PSU's?


----------



## Mega Man

imo no why downgrade when you have one of the best psus and get a lower wattage ( unless you are getting it for free )


----------



## King4x4

Forgot to post it here so... here ya go:


----------



## Mega Man

sexay and love the case !


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> imo no why downgrade when you have one of the best psus and get a lower wattage ( unless you are getting it for free )


I did anyway, I got myself a P-760. I did not feel that this was a downgrade because of it being Platinum and my system's average power consumption would be located more on the sweet spot of the P-760 than on the X-850.


----------



## AcidNfection

Hello all I think this would be the most appropriate place to post my question, and if not I deeply apologize but here it is.

I am in the market for a new power supply and in the future I MIGHT go SLI, but for right now just a single GTX 780. I am also overclocked a bit and was curious if this is a good power supply. Any feed back would be extremely great. My system as of now:

ASUS P8Z68 Pro Gen 3 mobo
Intel i5 2500k overclocked
8GB Cosair Vengence RAM
GTX 780

and the power supply I am looking to buy

Seasonic P-Series, XP2 80 Plus Platinum - 760 Watt

or

Seasnoic SS-760XP2 Active PFC Platinum-760 PC- (760 Watt, ATX 12V)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidNfection*
> 
> Hello all I think this would be the most appropriate place to post my question, and if not I deeply apologize but here it is.
> 
> I am in the market for a new power supply and in the future I MIGHT go SLI, but for right now just a single GTX 780. I am also overclocked a bit and was curious if this is a good power supply. Any feed back would be extremely great. My system as of now:
> 
> ASUS P8Z68 Pro Gen 3 mobo
> Intel i5 2500k overclocked
> 8GB Cosair Vengence RAM
> GTX 780
> 
> and the power supply I am looking to buy
> 
> Seasonic P-Series, XP2 80 Plus Platinum - 760 Watt
> 
> or
> 
> Seasnoic SS-760XP2 Active PFC Platinum-760 PC- (760 Watt, ATX 12V)


Why not the Cooler Master V700 thats also a Seasonic KM3

Or you could wait for the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts which is going to be one of the best if not the best 750 watts PSU out there

Unless you cant wait or cant find those two you could just go with an X or Plat but the V is cheaper and the G2 is going to be better


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidNfection*
> 
> Hello all I think this would be the most appropriate place to post my question, and if not I deeply apologize but here it is.
> 
> I am in the market for a new power supply and in the future I MIGHT go SLI, but for right now just a single GTX 780. I am also overclocked a bit and was curious if this is a good power supply. Any feed back would be extremely great. My system as of now:
> 
> ASUS P8Z68 Pro Gen 3 mobo
> Intel i5 2500k overclocked
> 8GB Cosair Vengence RAM
> GTX 780
> 
> and the power supply I am looking to buy
> 
> Seasonic P-Series, XP2 80 Plus Platinum - 760 Watt
> 
> or
> 
> Seasnoic SS-760XP2 Active PFC Platinum-760 PC- (760 Watt, ATX 12V)


Aren't those two exactly the same PSU? I have the same and I just bought mine yesterday.


----------



## AcidNfection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Aren't those two exactly the same PSU? I have the same and I just bought mine yesterday.


I wasn't sure. I am new to this brand. Thought maybe they were two different series but I went ahead and bought the Seasnoic SS-760XP2 Active PFC Platinum-760 PC- (760 Watt, ATX 12V) for 170 on amazon


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidNfection*
> 
> I wasn't sure. I am new to this brand. Thought maybe they were two different series but I went ahead and bought the Seasnoic SS-760XP2 Active PFC Platinum-760 PC- (760 Watt, ATX 12V) for 170 on amazon


Cooler Master V700 is 152$


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidNfection*
> 
> I wasn't sure. I am new to this brand. Thought maybe they were two different series but I went ahead and bought the Seasnoic SS-760XP2 Active PFC Platinum-760 PC- (760 Watt, ATX 12V) for 170 on amazon


Oh ok. They're exactly the same actually. I bought it at around the same price here in our country.


----------



## boldenc

Anyone ordered X-1250 recently? How does the PCI-E cables look? flat or meshed?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Anyone ordered X-1250 recently? How does the PCI-E cables look? flat or meshed?


When I bought mine 1 1/2 yrs ago they were all meshed.


----------



## Mercfh

Actually im looking for a New seasonic PSU as well.....the cables that came with this one were quite large, what Seasonic currently has the best cables for cable management?


----------



## AcidNfection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> Actually im looking for a New seasonic PSU as well.....the cables that came with this one were quite large, what Seasonic currently has the best cables for cable management?


The best way I can help you with that question is to post pics when I get mine from DHL in the morning, then maybe you can look at my model:thumb:


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> Actually im looking for a New seasonic PSU as well.....the cables that came with this one were quite large, what Seasonic currently has the best cables for cable management?


Current M12II Evo, G (semi-modular), X, and Platinum modular cables are flat ribbon style except 20+4 pin. I don't think they're different between models.

Check out cable shots here, for example:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=356
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/X-750/3.html


----------



## Mercfh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Current M12II Evo, G (semi-modular), X, and Platinum modular cables are flat ribbon style except 20+4 pin. I don't think they're different between models.
> 
> Check out cable shots here, for example:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=356
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/X-750/3.html


I have an X-750 actually, but mines an older model.....but im looking and upgrading just because this one is quite old anyways. Might look at a platinum model.

Thanks!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> When I bought mine 1 1/2 yrs ago they were all meshed.


Which is preferred between meshed and flat in terms of performance?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Which is preferred between meshed and flat in terms of performance?


I wouldn't think there would be a difference, the flat cables you can fold over when routing them but I prefer the mesh ones, here is a video from OC3D but it's a Silverstone PSU but has the same flat cables, I couldn't find a video for seasonice sorry, hope it's ok, just for reference.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Which is preferred between meshed and flat in terms of performance?


You want flat cables for aerodynamics.

Meshed cables for those builds where aerodynamics are not prioritized


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I wouldn't think there would be a difference, the flat cables you can fold over when routing them but I prefer the mesh ones, here is a video from OC3D but it's a Silverstone PSU but has the same flat cables, I couldn't find a video for seasonice sorry, hope it's ok, just for reference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You want flat cables for aerodynamics.
> 
> Meshed cables for those builds where aerodynamics are not prioritized


Thanks for the confirmation. The thing with the P-760 is that the 24-pin cable is still a meshed (sleeved) cable and the others are all flat. I'm not sure why they did it that way.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

x-1250 24pin is a nightmare to sleeve


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I wouldn't think there would be a difference, the flat cables you can fold over when routing them but I prefer the mesh ones, here is a video from OC3D but it's a Silverstone PSU but has the same flat cables, I couldn't find a video for seasonice sorry, hope it's ok, just for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You want flat cables for aerodynamics.
> 
> Meshed cables for those builds where aerodynamics are not prioritized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation. The thing with the P-760 is that the 24-pin cable is still a meshed (sleeved) cable and the others are all flat. I'm not sure why they did it that way.
Click to expand...

think about it this way, how much of a nightmare would it be to make a flat cable out of 16ga (iirc ) x24 wires only way i could see doing it is making at least 2-3 layers, which is probably cost prohibitive esp when they go to 2 different connectors and there are some with 2 wires going to 2 different connectors


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> think about it this way, how much of a nightmare would it be to make a flat cable out of 16ga (iirc ) x24 wires only way i could see doing it is making at least 2-3 layers, which is probably cost prohibitive esp when they go to 2 different connectors and there are some with 2 wires going to 2 different connectors


Well, how did Silverstone do it in the video above? Isn't that a 24-pin cable?


----------



## Mega Man

look at the psu connector it is different


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> look at the psu connector it is different


Ah, it's a thicker cable, is that what you mean?


----------



## Mega Man

no it goes from 1 connector ( 24 pin mobo ) wires 1 connector psu side

seasonic uses 2 connectors on psu side


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no it goes from 1 connector ( 24 pin mobo ) wires 1 connector psu side
> 
> seasonic uses 2 connectors on psu side


Oh ok, gotcha. What is the significance of the difference? Is the Seasonic implementation better?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> think about it this way, how much of a nightmare would it be to make a flat cable out of 16ga (iirc ) x24 wires only way i could see doing it is making at least 2-3 layers, which is probably cost prohibitive esp when they go to 2 different connectors and there are some with 2 wires going to 2 different connectors


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


So why didn't Seasonic do it like how Silverstone did it by implementing a 1 connector to 1 connector cable?


----------



## Mega Man

idk why dont you ask them


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk why dont you ask them


Ok, will do. I thought you just had an idea, that's all.


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone have any stickers for the x650?


----------



## Q5Grafx

got a question. im seeing voltage drop in my 1250x after about 6 months of use the 5v rail has dropped to 4.95 and the 12v rail has dropped to 11.94. the 3.3v rail is still at 3.312 but now that im running 3x 780s im worried about undercurrent issues if these continue to drop. at what point do i request an rma.

thanks,
Q5Grafx


----------



## joesaiditstrue

wanted to get some advice from you folks

let's say you RMA'd a PSU, got the replacement and you can tell it's a different unit than the one you sent in, but it still exhibits the same faulty behavior as the one you sent back
you RMA this one, check the tracking to make sure it was delivered to the right place
10 days goes by without any type of correspondence from Seasonic, so you email them asking for an update, including your RMA#. they ask you for your tracking number (???) so they can look up your RMA
you email back supplying the tracking number you were given by USPS, as well as your name and home address
... no response
two days later, you email again, asking if you could get an update, they ask for the same information so you supply it
two days later, no response again
I called the support number, it goes to a voice mail recording

what should be my next course of action here?


----------



## danycyo

Seasonic X850


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> got a question. im seeing voltage drop in my 1250x after about 6 months of use the 5v rail has dropped to 4.95 and the 12v rail has dropped to 11.94. the 3.3v rail is still at 3.312 but now that im running 3x 780s im worried about undercurrent issues if these continue to drop. at what point do i request an rma.
> 
> thanks,
> Q5Grafx


how do you know the volts are dropping.

rule #1 DO NOT TRUST SOFTWARE SENSORS
#2 use a DMM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> wanted to get some advice from you folks
> 
> let's say you RMA'd a PSU, got the replacement and you can tell it's a different unit than the one you sent in, but it still exhibits the same faulty behavior as the one you sent back
> you RMA this one, check the tracking to make sure it was delivered to the right place
> 10 days goes by without any type of correspondence from Seasonic, so you email them asking for an update, including your RMA#. they ask you for your tracking number (???) so they can look up your RMA
> you email back supplying the tracking number you were given by USPS, as well as your name and home address
> ... no response
> two days later, you email again, asking if you could get an update, they ask for the same information so you supply it
> two days later, no response again
> I called the support number, it goes to a voice mail recording
> 
> what should be my next course of action here?


you getta wait


----------



## DocBeheben

Greetings OC folk,

Or should that be OCD? You guys are awesome and I've read all 143 pages and 1423 posts in this Seasonic Gold forum. And I myself am now a member of the Seasonic X Gold club and here's a pic of my just-out-of-the-box Seasonic X1250 Gold to prove it. No, it didn't come with the Fluke and the Dr. Power, but it probably should. Read on and I'll explain.

I bought this power supply last summer when I was about to begin a new build after reading JonnyGuru's review. I got busy with other stuff and the build got delayed and I never even opened the Seasonic box. Dumb I know, but I figured I'd use it sooner or later. And besides, it's a power supply? What could go wrong?

So later came this week. My faithful LGA 775 gaming rig developed some problems and I decided to get out the Seasonic and test it, prior to ordering the parts and building my new Z87 system.

So I set it up on my desktop and plug it in and paperclip jump it. Nothing. Hmmm. That's weird.

Bust out my Fluke TS-600 digital multimeter and check the voltages. There are no voltages. Disturbing.

Plug it into the Thermaltake Dr. Power 2. Same result. Nothing.

Now I'm getting pissed. I buy an over-engineered top of the line PSU and I gotta deal with this? Seriously?

So I'm thinking that maybe there's not enough load. (My most expensive previous power supply was a Thermaltake 650 so maybe I'm out of my class here.)

I install it in my old LGA775 system and it's dead. Pull it out, pull all the cables, reconnect them very carefully and plug it back into the motherboard, turn it on and off about 20 times and nothing happens.

Get out the Thermaltake Dr. Power 2 and test it. It works! What the hell? Now I'm honestly confused at this point. Reinstall it on the motherboard and lo and behold, old Bessie starts up. And promptly shuts down in about 30 seconds.

Rinse and repeat, at least a dozen times.

Reinstall the old POS Etasis 750 watt power supply on the same motherboard and it purrs like a kitten. Never cuts off.

Bring the fancy Seasonic back over to my bench, put the light on extra-bright, get a strong cup of coffee and paperclip test it again. This time, the fan briefly clicks on. Start testing it with the Fluke and the voltages seem ok but not as close to spec as I'd like. 12 Volt dropping down to 11.7, etc. Just for kicks I put the Etasis on the bench and test it with the Fluke. Every single volt is dead on perfect. No deviation from spec.

So I don't know what the hell to think about this fancy $250 power supply. I bought it because I'm about to do my first full new build in 7 years and I wanted a solid PSU as the base.

So this is exactly the kind of thing that drives old OCD me bat**** crazy. I start reading up on this PSU and I see tons of 1 star reviews: DOA, quit after a week, blew up (***?). Then I read about the RMA process which sounds truly awful. Some people (including on this board) have RMA'd their PSUs 3 or 4 times. That's freakin' insane.

I didn't realize that buying a Seasonic power supply was an "enthusiast" buy in the same sense that buying a 1974 Triumph Spitfire is. Something to "tinker with" rather something to actually say, use.

Don't get me wrong guys. I love adventure. I'm always down for scuba diving, rock climbing, jungle expeditions, lost weekends in Bangkok or Rio - you name it and I'm there. But in this particular case, I'm not really looking for adventure, I'm looking for a sweet little power supply that is stable and reliable, that never raises its voice, that makes me cookies when I'm sick and is always there, rain or shine, with 12 volts on the rail and 5 volts on the Molex.

What I don't want is a power supply that I have to sweet talk and cuddle and buy special teas for; that works when it feels like it, that gets moody and sulky for reasons that make no sense to anyone but then perks up for no reason at all except that maybe it will blow up and burn my house down because it just had one of those days.

If I wanted to spend time with something from Taipei that is sexy, bipolar, exciting, unpredictable and only works in certain positions, I'd get back together with my old girlfriend (miss ya Amy, good times!).

And while I'm on the subject, dudes, what's up with the sleeving? Is this like a guy's version of Polyvore, the girl's imaginary outfit game? ***. If you're going to buy shoes for a girl, she should at least be alive. Just saying&#8230;.

Meanwhile, I'm about to order my new Asus Maximus VI mobo and 32 GB of RAM with a heat sink that looks like it belongs on Kid n Play's head (well Kid's anyway) and a few more GTX 780s JUST BECAUSE I CAN and I see a post a while back with a screenshot from Kevin Han at Seasonic -I personally have 8 emails from him and is he the only guy that works there by the way or is he just some made up character who dropped in from a David Foster Wallace novel (or maybe Amy's brother) - saying "our motherboards aren't compatible with Asus". Your ultra-luxury insanely priced enthusiasts-only PSUs aren't compatible with - ASUS? Of course they are not! Of course! For the same reason the pin-out schematics don't match the pins! It's a puzzle game!

So this brings us up to right now. I have no idea what to do with this power supply. I'm afraid to put it in a new system and I'm also afraid to RMA it because that seems frankly pointless and like a recipe for days of waiting and many more nights of heartbreak as my Fluke and I try to figure out just what "Amy" wants to make her happy.

I'm not happy about getting burned for $250 on a PSU - in fact, I feel like a rube who just got hustled in a three card monte game in the alley - but I'd rather just junk it and buy a more reliable power supply than risk putting it in a new high-end system.

Guys? Talk to me. What does it mean. What the hell kind of club did I join?

Thanks for listening.

Doc

P.S. Heck of a cable case though.


----------



## Mega Man

i sure hear a bunch of whining, but no logic

most psus are NOT at load voltage..... until there is a load.

wont even get into the idea that hey doa happens.

seasonic has issues like any manufacture. the fact you didnt not test it is no ones fault but your own.

nor that 11.7 is perfectly acceptable.

http://www.formfactors.org/developer%5Cspecs%5CATX12V_PSDG_2_2_public_br2.pdf

page 13, read for yourself.

if you expect to see 12.000v on any 12v rail you are joking with yourself.

hey look one of the most respected psu buff on ocn...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> *+12V*
> *Nominal value:* 12.00V
> *Allowed voltage variation:* +/-5%, 11.40V - 12.60V
> *Preferred voltage variation:* +/3%, 11.64V - 12.36V
> *Allowed ripple:* <120mV
> *Preferred ripple:* <80mV
> *Info:* The +12V rail is the main power rail in modern computers. Modern computers draw 70%-95% of their power from the +12V rail, and the power available at +12V should make up at least 80% of the total wattage, preferably 90% in enthusiast units.


it is even in the preferred territory


----------



## Phaedrus2129

All PSUs have a DOA rate. The failure rate for the SeaSonic-made CoolerMaster V series PSUs is around 0.3%-0.5% in the field.

By the way, Etasis is not necessarily a piece of ****. They're a pretty highly respected server PSU manufacturer. Now, I have seen some crappy PSUs made by them (a 400-something watt half bridge unit) but I'd be inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## DocBeheben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> All PSUs have a DOA rate.
> By the way, Etasis is not necessarily a piece of ****. They're a pretty highly respected server PSU manufacturer. Now, I have seen some crappy PSUs made by them (a 400-something watt half bridge unit) but I'd be inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt.


I was being sarcastic about the Etasis. It's rock solid after 6 years and it tests closer to spec than the Seasonic.

Also, it will actually power my motherboard, without turning on and off, unlike the Seasonic.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

anybody order the sleeved 24 pin cables from ModDIY? I don't think they test their cables as I had issues with mine. If its true that some of the split wires on seasonic psus are for monitoring purposes and don't actually supply actual voltage, this would explain why the cable gave me issues. The moddiy cable wasn't a 1:1 replica of my official 24pin


----------



## cyberdome

Are the Seasonic good power supplies? which one would u recommend?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberdome*
> 
> Are the Seasonic good power supplies? which one would u recommend?


seasonic maks some of the best power supplies, but cant really tell you what you need til you tell us what its going to be powering.


----------



## cyberdome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> seasonic maks some of the best power supplies, but cant really tell you what you need til you tell us what its going to be powering.


I have a AMD FX 8100 CPU,
MSI 760g-p34 Mobo
DDR3 RAM 16GB
AMD Radeon R7 250
500GB mechanical HDD

Currently using thermaltake 430 watt PSU. ( I have been told this is not a good PSU )

I will be adding 2 SSDs and a mechanical HDD for storage.

just wondering which Seasonic PSU to buy?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberdome*
> 
> I have a AMD FX 8100 CPU,
> MSI 760g-p34 Mobo
> DDR3 RAM 16GB
> AMD Radeon R7 250
> 500GB mechanical HDD
> 
> Currently using thermaltake 430 watt PSU. ( I have been told this is not a good PSU )
> 
> I will be adding 2 SSDs and a mechanical HDD for storage.
> 
> just wondering which Seasonic PSU to buy?


Seasonic is not the only brand out there dont back yourself into a corner

Look around you might find a good deal on something else

And no dont just buy something ask before you if its good or not

And if you have a TR-2 then its not very good


----------



## invincible20xx

can i expect to run the x-series 1250w psu with 4 x under-volted 7970's @ 1.05v in a mining rig ?!


----------



## Q5Grafx

Cyberdome the Seasonic power supplies i have i love. they're both really quiet and very stable. What are you going to do with the machine and what hardware will you be running? this will be the determining factor in what supply to get.

good luck with your endeavor:


----------



## Q5Grafx

invincible I would say yes. I am running it with three 780s and an amd cpu, 5 hard drives 2 blu ray drives 13 fans and a water cooler and it has some room to go.


----------



## cyberdome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Cyberdome the Seasonic power supplies i have i love. they're both really quiet and very stable. What are you going to do with the machine and what hardware will you be running? this will be the determining factor in what supply to get.
> 
> good luck with your endeavor:


I will be running 2 SSDs, one mechanial HDD for storage.


----------



## Q5Grafx

are you interested in future expansion or just keeping a machine running?


----------



## Q5Grafx

SeaSonic G Series 550-Watt ATX12V/EPS12V SSR-550RM would be a great keep the machine running power supply with room for some expansion.

Or

Seasonic 850W 80 Plus Gold ATX12V/EPS12V Power Supply - X-850 SS-850KM I own one of these in the Beast machine in my sig. I bought it originally for the Monster but it wasnt powerful enough so i put it in my render node.

either psu i listed are good psus. just depends if you want to say, upgrade the vid card some day or keep it where its at


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> invincible I would say yes. I am running it with three 780s and an amd cpu, 5 hard drives 2 blu ray drives 13 fans and a water cooler and it has some room to go.


what PSU should i get for my sig rig after swapping out the 1250w for the said 4 gpu mining rig ?!


----------



## Nikozii

I own old model X650. It has connectionboard like this:



It has colored cables. I'm going to use this power supply in my project case, FT03. It is pretty small case. I didn't want to sleeve original cables cause it still have warranty. Sleeving would automatically void warranty( I asked from shop where it has been bought ).
I ended up with Bitfenix extension cables.. As I said, it's small case and there is sooooo much cables on back now.

Are all those connectors standard? I found some connectors from finnish electronic online store which have same count of connectors as original cables got. They are made from Molex. They are white ones, but it doesn't matter cause they are not on visible spot.

So with all these connectors (on spoiler) and pins I have change to solder small extensions on bitfenix cables and then put these connectors on them. Then I got completely new cables as long as I want to make them. Aand I still got my warranty.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





And these connectors on them:





If this is working, im going to be so happy!









Also, what size of diameter should cables be? What size do bitfenix extensions got?

Thanks for answers already!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikozii*
> 
> I own old model X650. It has connectionboard like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has colored cables. I'm going to use this power supply in my project case, FT03. It is pretty small case. I didn't want to sleeve original cables cause it still have warranty. Sleeving would automatically void warranty( I asked from shop where it has been bought ).
> I ended up with Bitfenix extension cables.. As I said, it's small case and there is sooooo much cables on back now.
> 
> Are all those connectors standard? I found some connectors from finnish electronic online store which have same count of connectors as original cables got. They are made from Molex. They are white ones, but it doesn't matter cause they are not on visible spot.
> 
> So with all these connectors (on spoiler) and pins I have change to solder small extensions on bitfenix cables and then put these connectors on them. Then I got completely new cables as long as I want to make them. Aand I still got my warranty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these connectors on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is working, im going to be so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what size of diameter should cables be? What size do bitfenix extensions got?
> 
> Thanks for answers already!


Sleeving cables do not void warranty. I have asked Seasonic directly.


----------



## Ragsters

I have the old x650 model and I wanted to know if you guys think I would have enough power for my sig rig plus another 7970? Right now I am not over clocking but will probably in the future.


----------



## Nhb93

Since my X750 burned out two of the connectors in the 24 pin array on my motherboard, and destroyed the 24 pin connector on the cable, but not at the PSU end, who should I contact for replacements? Asus or Seasonic or both?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Since my X750 burned out two of the connectors in the 24 pin array on my motherboard, and destroyed the 24 pin connector on the cable, but not at the PSU end, who should I contact for replacements? Asus or Seasonic or both?


Look through here. Tere is a Seasonic Rep:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461040/so-seasonic-saved-me-from-a-fire-or-did-it


----------



## King Lycan

I'm thinking about getting this for new rig gonna have a 4770k + 290, it'll be ok right ?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this for new rig gonna have a 4770k + 290, it'll be ok right ?


one 4770K and one 290? You would be more than fine with 650W, 850W is way overkill.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this for new rig gonna have a 4770k + 290, it'll be ok right ?


I would just make sure I powered the 290 from two separate PCI-E cables to the PSU rather than 1 cable with two PCI-e power connectors. That will spread the load over two PSU connectors and pretty much eliminate the chance of failure to to resistive heating at the connectors.


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> one 4770K and one 290? You would be more than fine with 650W, 850W is way overkill.


I might go cross fire i've been thinking about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I would just make sure I powered the 290 from two separate PCI-E cables to the PSU rather than 1 cable with two PCI-e power connectors. That will spread the load over two PSU connectors and pretty much eliminate the chance of failure to to resistive heating at the connectors.


Thanks for the info I will do that


----------



## ebduncan

feel free to add me

X-850 here

picture is in sig.


----------



## hurricane28

You won't be disappointed, i own it for some time now and i am very pleased with it.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You won't be disappointed, i own it for some time now and i am very pleased with it.


i've had mine over a year.....


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Hello everyone.
Tomorrow I plan to buy SeaSonic X Series X-660 Gold.
I'll buy it from a friend for 110$. He used it for two years and have three years warranty.
Is it worth for this price?

In my country SeaSonic X Series Platinum 660 is 220$.. very stiff price...

I want to use this PSU for one Gtx 780/780Ti and i7 Haswell refresh + 2 hdd and 1 ssd and Fan controller with 8 Fan.

Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

yea you can get the 750 for that price new !~ ( when it is on sale )


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I have the seasonic X750 KM3 model.

Here's the link of the exact model.

Now, I'm looking to add another 290 to my rig for crossfire and the current 750 watts on my rig is a bit too close for comfort. I would like to get something with at least 850 watts, but 1000+ would be ideal. I have the following restrictions, though:

1- since my current cables are sleeved, I would really like to use another PSU that is directly compatible with the cables. I just want to plug the old cables into the new PSU and be ready to go.

2- the dimensions of the new PSU must be exactly the same as the current PSU I have (the X-750 KM3). It can be smaller, but I doubt a higher wattage PSU will be smaller. The reason being that I have a radiator screwed into place at the bottom of my rig. There's absolutely no room to add anything longer.

3- preferably gold or higher rating.

With all that being said, I see that the x850 is a match to my requirements, but I was wondering if anyone knows of anything higher than the 850 that will also arch my specs. Also, will the 850 be enough for XF 290?

Thanks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I have the seasonic X750 KM3 model.
> 
> Here's the link of the exact model.
> 
> Now, I'm looking to add another 290 to my rig for crossfire and the current 750 watts on my rig is a bit too close for comfort. I would like to get something with at least 850 watts, but 1000+ would be ideal. I have the following restrictions, though:
> 
> 1- since my current cables are sleeved, I would really like to use another PSU that is directly compatible with the cables. I just want to plug the old cables into the new PSU and be ready to go.
> 
> 2- the dimensions of the new PSU must be exactly the same as the current PSU I have (the X-750 KM3). It can be smaller, but I doubt a higher wattage PSU will be smaller. The reason being that I have a radiator screwed into place at the bottom of my rig. There's absolutely no room to add anything longer.
> 
> 3- preferably gold or higher rating.
> 
> With all that being said, I see that the x850 is a match to my requirements, but I was wondering if anyone knows of anything higher than the 850 that will also arch my specs. Also, will the 850 be enough for XF 290?
> 
> Thanks.


Unless you are going to overvolt your two 290 cards you dont need a new PSU


----------



## ebduncan

the x850 is enough for 290/x crossfire


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the x850 is enough for 290/x crossfire


He has an X 750 watts thats enough he dont even need to buy a new PSU
Unless he is going to overvolt both the cards


----------



## mohit9206

Hello i just got myself a nice new Seasonic S12 II 520 Bronze a couple days ago for my sig rig.


----------



## chaics

is the seasonic g series as reliable as the x series? wanted to buy the x750 but my supplier told me whole country currently out of x series stock until July..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaics*
> 
> is the seasonic g series as reliable as the x series? wanted to buy the x750 but my supplier told me whole country currently out of x series stock until July..


Yes is it other then a tiny chance of a DOA the G series does not really have any problems
But cant you find anything else Seasonic is not the only brand and OEM in the world thats good you know


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaics*
> 
> is the seasonic g series as reliable as the x series? wanted to buy the x750 but my supplier told me whole country currently out of x series stock until July..


The X series is better but it covers a different wattage and price range.

The G series covers 360-750W while the X series covers 650-1250W, the X series is generally quite a bit more expensive too.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you are going to overvolt your two 290 cards you dont need a new PSU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the x850 is enough for 290/x crossfire


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> He has an X 750 watts thats enough he dont even need to buy a new PSU
> Unless he is going to overvolt both the cards


Thanks! I think I may want to overvolt/overclock it. Otherwise if I stick to stock clocks, I can just use 750 watts? Otherwise I can just buy the 850 and just connect everything to it right?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Thanks! I think I may want to overvolt/overclock it. Otherwise if I stick to stock clocks, I can just use 750 watts? Otherwise I can just buy the 850 and just connect everything to it right?


If you want to overvolt you might has well buy the 1050 watts X or the Cooler Master V1000 which is the same PSU.
850 watts might not be enough if


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Thanks! I think I may want to overvolt/overclock it. Otherwise if I stick to stock clocks, I can just use 750 watts? Otherwise I can just buy the 850 and just connect everything to it right?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to overvolt you might has well buy the 1050 watts X or the Cooler Master V1000 which is the same PSU.
> 850 watts might not be enough if
Click to expand...

as usual


----------



## MegaBouncyBall

Do the corsair individually sleeved cables work on the x650 km3?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaBouncyBall*
> 
> Do the corsair individually sleeved cables work on the x650 km3?


They dont, and even if they did they are not very good.
I have them myself and they suck you would be better looking elsewhere

lutro0 can help you out
http://www.overclock.net/u/135653/lutro0


----------



## MegaBouncyBall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> They dont, and even if they did they are not very good.
> I have them myself and they suck you would be better looking elsewhere
> 
> lutro0 can help you out
> http://www.overclock.net/u/135653/lutro0


Thanks, but that's a tad too expensive.


----------



## gkolarov

I am using a SS-1050XM for over an year and yesterday my PC shutted down while I was browsing internet. Pushed the power button, but - nothing, the PC did not start. Then i noticed that the power led is on (when it is on = the PC should work), but the PC didn't want to start. Unplugged the power cord and waited for the power led to go off. Plugged the power cord back and pushed the power button = again the PC did not start ?!?!!? And again the power led was on. Decided to test the PSU with a THERMALTAKE Dr.Power II: at first the auto test passed normally and i decided that my mobo is the problem. Then tried a second auto test just to be sure and it failed - the screen of the tester was red and all voltages (except 5VSB) were showing *F* ! I tried some more tests with the tester and sometimes it passed normally, many times - it did not! I returned the PSU in the PC and it turned on, booted in Windows8 and everything seems normal, I did some internet browsing and went to play BF4, but the PC shutted down before to load the server map. And again the same situation with the power led and not working power button. I didn't know what to do and today i send the PSU for RMA, or at least to check it with more professional tools.

What do you think ? Is the PSU faulting or my mobo?


----------



## socketus

i'd wait on the RMA results. Doesn't sound like mobo standoff problem .... tho it could be one that goes on and off .. somehow


----------



## gkolarov

I bought a corsair CX430 PSU and turn on the PC without the GTX780 - worked fine with no problems. Later today i think to try with the GTX780 GPU but without GPU and CPU overclock. The CX430 pulls max 384W on the 12V rail = should be enough. Will see


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> I bought a corsair CX430 PSU and turn on the PC without the GTX780 - worked fine with no problems. Later today i think to try with the GTX780 GPU but without GPU and CPU overclock. The CX430 pulls max 384W on the 12V rail = should be enough. Will see


Why did you buy a CX? and then post about it after in the Seasonic X club?


----------



## mk16

because it has an x in the name just like this club


----------



## gkolarov

I am still waiting the RMA answer for the SS-1050XM. Meanwhile I need to do some work on that computer, that's why i took a CX430 (something not expensive, because it will be in use only for a while and to be enough if I take out the GTX780). Also i have to check the possibility for a damaged mobo.


----------



## twerk

Looking for a new owner for this thread, PM me if interested!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Looking for a new owner for this thread, PM me if interested!


Why doesn't MegaMan run it


----------



## Mega Man

yea... sorry to tell you not leadership material


----------



## twerk

I just want someone who can maintain the OP with new products and also be an active presence in the thread.

You already do half of that.


----------



## Mega Man

yep, but if i only do 50% of the work. will anyone be happy ?

let alone i truly am not a people person, and i like to be able to ignore idiots


----------



## twerk

Well, updating the OP with new products won't happen very often and doesn't take much time.

I sound like I'm pushing you into it haha, that's not the case at all. It's your choice.


----------



## Draven

Pretty much just adding people to the member list and there really hasn't been and new "X" series products in this line.


----------



## twerk

They update the X series, just most people probably don't notice.

Last year they released the KM3 line of X series power supplies, which is what the Cooler Master V series and Corsair AX (non i) units are based on. More recently they released the SS-1250XM2, which is a cut down version of the XP3 platform (their Platinum series) and is also what the Cooler Master V1200 is based on.

There have been a total of 14 X series power supplies over the past 5 years, ranging from 400W all the way up to 1250W. 9 of which are now discontinued.


----------



## Draven

And this is why I didn't PM you LOL


----------



## Mega Man

wow.. i never new that


----------



## gatesmarch

X850 here and lovin' it! Never have I gotten so many accessories with a PSU lol.


----------



## gkolarov

My RMA was successful. Today arrived the brand new PSU. It looks a little different from the one i bought a year ago.


----------



## twerk

It's still the same unit, they just updated the aesthetics to stay consistent with the rest of their new X series units.

Glad you got it sorted anyway!


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone tried painting their unit? What about vinyl?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone tried painting their unit? What about vinyl?


Oooohhhhhh good idea. I actually saw a video today of lamborghini's tricked out in China. One was entirely done in this holographic vinyl. It was amazing at night...I'll try to find the link.

Here it is 



 fast forward to 3:00.


----------



## concept73

Cant wait to start sleeving my X-850w when it gets here!


----------



## Nhb93

I'm sorry for asking a question that I'm sure has already been asked and answered, but for those of you who had to RMA their PSU because of the yellow wires being burnt out while mining, who did you get in touch with? My X-750 still works, but it doesn't deliver stable power, and the PC I had it connected to just constantly restarts. The 24-pin on the motherboard is also burnt out, but I can't remember when I bought it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I'm sorry for asking a question that I'm sure has already been asked and answered, but for those of you who had to RMA their PSU because of the yellow wires being burnt out while mining, who did you get in touch with? My X-750 still works, but it doesn't deliver stable power, and the PC I had it connected to just constantly restarts. The 24-pin on the motherboard is also burnt out, but I can't remember when I bought it.


See this thread. There is a Seasonic rep there. Maybe you can PM him:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461040/so-seasonic-saved-me-from-a-fire-or-did-it


----------



## Antares88

*Possible Issue?*

Cleaned out my case a couple days ago and decided to switch my X-650 KM3 over to 'Hybird Mode'. Looking at the graph it shows that at 25c the fan should run when 20% load is placed on the PSU. However, I've not yet seen it turn on at all, even after 2.5 hours of gaming and running the Firestrike benchmark. My CPU, RAM and GPU's are all overclocked and I am slightly concerned that there is an issue with a sensor in the PSU? Fan operates normally in 'Normal Mode'.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antares88*
> 
> *Possible Issue?*
> 
> Cleaned out my case a couple days ago and decided to switch my X-650 KM3 over to 'Hybird Mode'. Looking at the graph it shows that at 25c the fan should run when 20% load is placed on the PSU. However, I've not yet seen it turn on at all, even after 2.5 hours of gaming and running the Firestrike benchmark. My CPU, RAM and GPU's are all overclocked and I am slightly concerned that there is an issue with a sensor in the PSU? Fan operates normally in 'Normal Mode'.


I think that if it is also under 25c, it will run fanless.


----------



## Mega Man

yes just temp controlled ect


----------



## ebduncan

well seems my x-850 suffered the same fate as others with the pci-e cable shorting and melting.

In the process of contacting seasonic now.


----------



## CravinR1

X-1050 here. See profile image


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Anyone know how to make this x750 8pin to 8pin instead of 8pin to 2x8pin? I tried searching for the diagram but no luck.

As you can see below or might already know, double cables! and missing #4. Can I add a #4 pin to make it 8to8 so I can remove the double cable?


----------



## Jeffredo

My X-560 recently starting giving off a high pitched "whistle" for lack of a better word. Didn't know what it was at first - almost sounds like when your ears ring (so its not pleasnt in my quiet computer room). Chased it down with a paper towel tube to the power supply. It does it all the time - idle or load. First off, is this a sign of imminent failure? Secondly, if its not can I still RMA it? I read the fine print on Seasonic's website and it said something about if they don't deem it a failure or defect they'll charge you $25 just to send it back to you.


----------



## Mega Man

sounds like coil whine, if it bugs you rma it !

if not meh


----------



## justinyou

Guys, i just bought a Seasonic x1250 psu (km2 version) last week from an ex-bitcoin miner with damn cheap price and its still have 4 years of warranty to go.
I swapped out my 2 year old Corsair TX-750M, and put this baby in.
Totally loving this baby as it immediately fixed my pc random reboot problem. I always suspect the Corsair TX-750M did not have enough juice for my rig and this prove it, and now the Corsair has become my standby psu, not going to sell it.
Feeling really good to have go to Gold from a Bronze psu.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Guys, i just bought a Seasonic x1250 psu (km2 version) last week from an ex-bitcoin miner with damn cheap price and its still have 4 years of warranty to go.
> I swapped out my 2 year old Corsair TX-750M, and put this baby in.
> Totally loving this baby as it immediately fixed my pc random reboot problem. I always suspect the Corsair TX-750M did not have enough juice for my rig and this prove it, and now the Corsair has become my standby psu, not going to sell it.
> Feeling really good to have go to Gold from a Bronze psu.


Dont know if you are aware but you are not getting gold level efficiency, reason why that is is becasue you are using too little of the PSU unless you have 4 video cards you are not going to get gold level efficiency.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont know if you are aware but you are not getting gold level efficiency, reason why that is is becasue you are using too little of the PSU unless you have 4 video cards you are not going to get gold level efficiency.


Bro, the 80+ Gold certified PSU is advertised to at least provide 87% of efficiency when the psu load is 20%, refer here and here.

Anyways, this psu helped me fixed the random reboot problem that i am facing ever since i put in a GTX690 into my rig, really happy with the positive result.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey! Platinum 860, 1000w owner and X1250 Gold owner here!

Has anyone tried this?





Also what Amp fuse size do I need for my PC (UK)?

Thank you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont know if you are aware but you are not getting gold level efficiency, reason why that is is becasue you are using too little of the PSU unless you have 4 video cards you are not going to get gold level efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, the 80+ Gold certified PSU is advertised to at least provide 87% of efficiency when the psu load is 20%, refer here and here.
> 
> Anyways, this psu helped me fixed the random reboot problem that i am facing ever since i put in a GTX690 into my rig, really happy with the positive result.
Click to expand...

you do relize you probably idle @~ 50a right ? wont get into your arguing with one of the most knowledgeable psu people
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey! Platinum 860, 1000w owner and X1250 Gold owner here!
> 
> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what Amp fuse size do I need for my PC (UK)?
> 
> Thank you.


it will tell you on the info for the psu ( the big sticker with all the amp ratings ! )


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you do relize you probably idle @~ 50a right ? wont get into your arguing with one of the most knowledgeable psu people


Yeah, maybe the Gold rating doesn't do anything to my rig while in idle, but i imagine it will when i am gaming and benching.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you do relize you probably idle @~ 50a right ? wont get into your arguing with one of the most knowledgeable psu people
> it will tell you on the info for the psu ( the big sticker with all the amp ratings ! )


I can't get to my unit right now. Does anyone have the answer? Also has anyone tried what has been done in the link I posted above?


----------



## Mega Man

i could not give you an answer for it because you listed 3 units which do you want, newegg will have images of that sticker they always do

as to the video

any fan will be quieter without mesh/filters blocking it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i could not give you an answer for it because you listed 3 units which do you want, newegg will have images of that sticker they always do
> 
> as to the video
> 
> any fan will be quieter without mesh/filters blocking it


Thanks.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Anyone still using the original X-750? Was gonna sleeve this thing, but I was wondering if the newer models had any features worth upgrading for. Just wanna know if it's still worth sleeving a 5 year old PSU.


----------



## Mega Man

imo no not worth it


----------



## Spongeworthy

Darn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> imo no not worth it


Hmm, I always thought it was just as capable as modern PSUs.


----------



## socketus

yah, I dont know what mega-man eats for breakfast, but I have several x850s and a x1250 - only one has been cabled - not by me - but they're a fine piece of psu work.

Just my opinion, of course ;-)


----------



## ebduncan

cant you just buy the corsair sleeved cables?

Only thing that bugs me about my X-850 f3 is it uses flat ribbon like power cables instead of braided cables.


----------



## syniad

Hey everyone,

Is it normal for a 1050w gold X series fan to be very loud under load with my setup (in sig)?

Whenever I play a highly demanding game such as BF4 the PSU fan becomes annoyingly loud. Maybe I just notice it more because my pc is watercooled but my old 850w OCZ was never this loud with the same setup. I've tried switching the psu between normal/hybrid, and also tried placing the psu the other way up, but it doesn't seem to make any difference, after about 5 minutes in a demanding game the PSU starts to sound like a leaf blower.

Is this just a sign that Im getting too close to the max output of the psu? It's more noticable with my gpus overclocked but still makes a lot of noise at stock clocks.


----------



## Biovital

Hello all. I bought the x750 2 years ago when I built my ivy bridge build and its the best PSU Ive ever had. Last month I upgraded from a 6850 to a Gigabyte 760gtx Windforce.

The windforce has 1x 8pin connector and 1x 6 pin. Never having had a card that used this config, I assumed I had to plug in both PCI-E cables that come with the seasonic, which have an 8pin on the PSU end, and 2x 6+2pin at the end. Problem is this takes up space and makes it hard to route given the flat cable design which Im personally not a fan of.

Anyway I had 1 cable with 8pin connected to the 8pin connector on the 760, and another cable using the 6pin on the second power connector. Its worked no issues at all but it just looks messy. However I read that this was unnessesary and that I could just use a single cable. So thats what I just did now. Now I simply have 1 PCI-E cable with the 6+2pin connector in the 8pin connector, and I took the other 6+2 and plugged that in the 6pin connector on the gtx, tucking the +2pin a bit under to make it look nice. Its perfect, I didnt have to twist or mangle anything so I have to assume THIS is the proper way to connect and not what I was doing before? I powered up and have had no issues thus far. I did about 10 minutes of BF4 and had no issues. I can run a GPU-Z log if that'll help.

So excuse my noobness but I just wanna be absolutely sure Im doing this right. So to be sure, is it proper to use the 1 PCI-E cable using both 6+2pin connectors on a single GPU, in this case my Gigabyte Windforce 760? Does this mean that I can use the other one on another 760 should I wish to go SLI?










Please excuse the dust I am going to reroute cables this weekened to make it nice and neat. As you can see, I unplugged the other cable to show what i mean. I took that 6+2 connector thats pointing towards the camera and plugged in the other connector on the GPU. So is that the correct method?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mega Man

it is a single rail unit, so all power comes from the same place, which cable does not matter, as long as you plug it in

the size of the wire can however, i assume seasonic did it properly


----------



## Biovital

Just to be clear, I obviously plugged into both connectors on the gpu. Originally each connector had it's own cable to the psu. What I wanna clear up is do I need to do it that way, or can I just use one of the pcie cables and use BOTH 6+8pin connectors from that cable into the gpu? I'm not gonna overload the osu or underpower the gpu that way?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biovital*
> 
> Just to be clear, I obviously plugged into both connectors on the gpu. Originally each connector had it's own cable to the psu. What I wanna clear up is do I need to do it that way, or can I just use one of the pcie cables and use BOTH 6+8pin connectors from that cable into the gpu? I'm not gonna overload the osu or underpower the gpu that way?


For a 760, a single PSU connector should handle the total power draw fine. For a higher wattage card, for example a dual GPU card, I would consider using two separate PSU cables/connectors to supply the power.


----------



## Biovital

Would these 8pin to 6+2pin PCIe cables from Moddiy be compatible with my x750? Seems to be the only custom PCI cabling I can find.


----------



## Mega Man

they are generic cables so yea,

should you... thats different


----------



## Biovital

Why should I? Something wrong with moddiy?


----------



## Mega Man

i am pretty much against all extensions for power sources ,

biggest reasons are

1 build quality, i have yet to see extensions ( and i stopped looking, i am sure they are out there ) wires that are actual copper most if not all are aluminum

2 more spots that could fail

these are not the only things, but the biggest esp when using power hungry cards like the 290x these issues could play a fatal role within your pc

just my







and neither justified nor correct, just an opinion is all.


----------



## 1EvilMan

Moddiy's full sets look sexy as hell and according to the specs they're copper stranded. I would definitely double check before ordering.
I'm going to put a set on my to do list.


----------



## Mega Man

i see nothing that states it is copper, if i am wrong please do show me

i do see it conforms to awg18 sized wire however

edit NVM


----------



## Ragsters

Just thought I would share these picture of my Seasonic X PSU. I have extra transparent stickers if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! I am thinking of adding a second 7970 and wanted to know if you guys knew which model X-850 uses the same cable as my X-650? I spent a lot of time and money sleeving my cables and want to re-use them.


----------



## Q5Grafx

i can tell you from experience the 1250x has different cables as i own an 850x and a 1250x. im wanting to get a caselabe TX10 and plan to use both but i need to get custom cables for each as they arent interchangeable. good luck.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> i can tell you from experience the 1250x has different cables as i own an 850x and a 1250x. im wanting to get a caselabe TX10 and plan to use both but i need to get custom cables for each as they arent interchangeable. good luck.


Yes. I am aware that the 850x is different than the 1250x. I do know that the first series of x650, x750 and x850 all came out around the same time with the same cables. The problem is that since then they have revised the models many times and I need to know which model of x850 is the same series as my x650.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I am thinking of adding a second 7970 and wanted to know if you guys knew which model X-850 uses the same cable as my X-650? I spent a lot of time and money sleeving my cables and want to re-use them.


Certain gens do. I have multiple gens my 1250 fits my 750. But not my 660 ( only the 24 pin is different though. ) easy way to test. Count the number of pins on the connectors on the smaller of the two that go into the psu.) Some Gen have different pcie cables (8 pin vs 6.
This is assuming they ate not the flat cables


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone willing to trade me their X-850w for my modded white X-650w. I'll add some cash of course.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just thought I would share these picture of my Seasonic X PSU. I have extra transparent stickers if anyone is interested.


Im pretty sure that is the sexiest PC i have ever seen....


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Im pretty sure that is the sexiest PC i have ever seen....


I appreciate that. Thanks!


----------



## shampoo911

Hey... I need replacement for the 24pin cable and CPU cable... Where can i buy some spares? Or what cables are compatible with a x series 1050w gold model....?


----------



## Mega Man

i think seasonic sells them, but i could be wrong, wait for @Sea Sonic Rep to chime in ?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think seasonic sells them, but i could be wrong, wait for @seasonic rep to chime in ?1


Last online on 2012... Hmmm losing faith in humanity hahaha


----------



## Mega Man

my bad i misspelled it @Sea Sonic Rep


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Hey... I need replacement for the 24pin cable and CPU cable... Where can i buy some spares? Or what cables are compatible with a x series 1050w gold model....?


Hi, I am around but not very often... sorry....

Please send a PM to me on your location as our different offices have different policies towards spare cables. Thank you!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi, I am around but not very often... sorry....
> 
> Please send a PM to me on your location as our different offices have different policies towards spare cables. Thank you!


Maybe you can answer my question once and for all. Will my cables for my first generation x-650w work with any x-850w PSU? I want to upgrade but re-use the already sleeved cables I have made.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Maybe you can answer my question once and for all. Will my cables for my first generation x-650w work with any x-850w PSU? I want to upgrade but re-use the already sleeved cables I have made.


Hi Ragsters,

Hope this is helpful!

X-650 KM1 cables that can be shared with X-850 KM2>> SATA, HDD & FDD
X-650 KM1 cables that cannot be shared with X-850 KM2>> MB, 12V CPU & PCIe
X-650 KM1 cables cannot be used for X-850 KM3

Nice weekend!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Ragsters,
> 
> Hope this is helpful!
> 
> X-650 KM1 cables that can be shared with X-850 KM2>> SATA, HDD & FDD
> X-650 KM1 cables that cannot be shared with X-850 KM2>> MB, 12V CPU & PCIe
> X-650 KM1 cables cannot be used for X-850 KM3
> 
> Nice weekend!


Thanks you for your quick and thorough response. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chargeit

Does a picture of the box count?



It's to the left. I have a X-850. Great PSU.


----------



## socketus

doesnt matter. OP is long gone/absent. But yah - fwiw, a box counts, tho the psu shot - $$$ - is preferred


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> doesnt matter. OP is long gone/absent. But yah - fwiw, a box counts, tho *the psu shot - $$$ - is preferred*


You haven't seen the other side of my Air 540. I do have a picture of my old PSU to give you a clue...



Basically that, expect with a X-850 now instead.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

To Chargeit & Socketus, did I miss something here??


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> To Chargeit & Socketus, did I miss something here??


No problems here. Very happy with my X-850.


----------



## hurricane28

Never Seasonic for me again...

My PSU died after only 1 year of usage and i have to pay for my own shipping for RMA?! My retail store said it could take over 1 moth before i get any answers from them...

That's ridiculous and enough for me to NEVER EVER buy Seasonic again. Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..

I have the Cooler master V850 and performs much better than the Seasonic X-850 and cost me 80 euro's less... and the warranty is much better as well..


----------



## Mega Man

:wave:

I love when people buy something. Do not read the warranty then whine when the warranty that is in writing is enforced.

I prefer Seasonic for everything but my white builds ( not racism people talking about color theme ) not to mention most warranty you are responsible for shipping.

In funnier news your cm V850 is a Seasonic as well

Although @shilka will have to verify pretty sure it is a rebrand of the x850


----------



## shilka

The V850 is a Seasonic KM3 which is the same as the second gen Seasonic X850, Cooler does use another fan.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Hey guys! Quick question! I have the seasonic x750 KM3. All my cables were sleeved by me. I need to upgrade to a 860 watt platinum PSU. Can I just use the same cables from the x750 on the 860 platinum?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mega Man

depends

all your PCIE/sata/ fat 4 pins ( people call these molex ) yes, all seasonic sata/4pins that i have seen are universal

the 24 pin is sometimes different depending on what gen 750/860 you have/get


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends
> 
> all your PCIE/sata/ fat 4 pins ( people call these molex ) yes, all seasonic sata/4pins that i have seen are universal
> 
> the 24 pin is sometimes different depending on what gen 750/860 you have/get


Thanks! Worse comes to worse, I'll just resleeve the new 24 pin cable if I have to.

One last question! Can someone with the SS-860XP2 model please confirm the size for me? I need the length of the PSU to be 16cm exactly. I'm looking at different sites and I'm getting 16 and 19cm sizes. I would just like for someone who actually has that model to confirm or me please!


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_XP2.htm


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I love when people buy something. Do not read the warranty then whine when the warranty that is in writing is enforced.
> 
> I prefer Seasonic for everything but my white builds ( not racism people talking about color theme ) not to mention most warranty you are responsible for shipping.
> 
> In funnier news your cm V850 is a Seasonic as well
> 
> Although @Shilka will have to verify pretty sure it is a rebrand of the x850


Your ego is astounding Mega. You just said that you feel good when people buy stuff and later discover that the warranty sucks and having a bad time with it.

Your answer also dictate that you have no idea what i posted because you cannot see past your enormous ego.

Shilka doesn't need to verify that its Seasonic rebranded because all you have to do is look up the reviews.

This is what i said in my previous post witch you obviously missed: *Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..*


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

So I've been out of the game for a while and in the market for a new PSU. I remember these guys getting a lot of hype so I'm debating pick up that X660 that's on sale on Amazon. Will I have any problems running my i5 3750k (OC) along with a 980/970? don't plan on clocking the card at the moment.

Edit: NVM got my answer


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec*
> 
> So I've been out of the game for a while and in the market for a new PSU. I remember these guys getting a lot of hype so I'm debating pick up that X660 that's on sale on Amazon. Will I have any problems running my i5 3750k (OC) along with a 980/970? don't plan on clocking the card at the moment.
> 
> Edit: NVM got my answer


You can run 2x GTX 970 in SLI on the 660.


----------



## Himo5

Whoa! Just noticed my new X850 comes the other way up. When did that happen - and why?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I love when people buy something. Do not read the warranty then whine when the warranty that is in writing is enforced.
> 
> I prefer Seasonic for everything but my white builds ( not racism people talking about color theme ) not to mention most warranty you are responsible for shipping.
> 
> In funnier news your cm V850 is a Seasonic as well
> 
> Although @shilka will have to verify pretty sure it is a rebrand of the x850
> 
> 
> 
> Your ego is astounding Mega. You just said that you feel good when people buy stuff and later discover that the warranty sucks and having a bad time with it.
> 
> Your answer also dictate that you have no idea what i posted because you cannot see past your enormous ego.
> 
> Shilka doesn't need to verify that its Seasonic rebranded because all you have to do is look up the reviews.
> 
> This is what i said in my previous post witch you obviously missed: *Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..*
Click to expand...

and yet you said the REBRAND performs better then the OEM with _*NO PROOF*_ my ego has zero to do with it, you consistently state something with ZERO PROOF and we are to just believe you at your word? i want proof, until then i will not only continue to call you out on these preposterous claims, but also point out the obvious, EVERY psu ( from seasonic ) comes with a manual, if you check in the manual, usually the first or last page, but sometimes in the middle depending on the manufacture has a warranty guarantee
seasonic warranty has its own card

here is the manual
you will have to find it in your own language

YOU could of returned it before use if you did not agree with it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Whoa! Just noticed my new X850 comes the other way up. When did that happen - and why?


sorry i dont understand !


----------



## Himo5

When the X760 KM2 is installed with the fan drawing air through the bottom of the case the printing on the outside socket and the modular array is the right way up, but upside down with the X850 KM3.

At some point Seasonic seems to have changed to an anti-carpet design policy to accomodate the PSU installed with the fan on top drawing air from inside the case. I noticed this - without thinking much about it - when the Platinums came out, but hadn't realized it must have been applied to the Gold range in the transition from KM2 to KM3.

Funnily enough, whichever way the printing appears, when the fan is installed below the modular sockets are above the level of a backplane aperture and below the aperture when it is installed above.


----------



## Eufawria

To be honest, I've never noticed that either until now. I just sleeve my power supply then off it goes into the case.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

The PCI-E cable melted on my X-750 about a week ago but all is well Seasonic responded quickly and the RMA has been so fast and easy. Their support was nice and understanding.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I will receive my new one on Monday.








Awesome company! <3


Spoiler: Proof of ownership!



Build log in sig


----------



## error-id10t

Can anyone confirm if the X760W has 16AWG cables for the motherboard cable and the video card cables? I can find that the 850W and 560W do and they looks very similar to my 760W but just can't find a confirmation..


----------



## Mega Man

should be 18. atx spec is 18


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi, The PCIe is 18AWG, same for both X-850 & X-760 & the 12VCPU is 18AWG and the MB 24Pin can be 18, 20 or 22 depending on which pin.


----------



## error-id10t

ok great thanks vm.


----------



## T0B5T3R

X-850 here!


----------



## BTK

X-850 also


----------



## Kokin

Just curious, does it void the warranty if I shorten the stock cables?

I have the original X750 (not KM3) and it is placed in a Case Labs Mercury S3. The lengths of all the main cables are 580mm, but due to the size of my case and positioning of the PSU, I don't need all that length. For example, my 24-pin is about 15mm away from the actual motherboard plug and that extra 565mm has to be tucked away. My plan is to either shorten the stock cables or buy custom-length sleeved cables, but just wanted to do some initial research.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

I am sorry Kokin, but any modification to the power supply or the cables will void the warranty. Thank You.


----------



## T0B5T3R

what is the difference "SS-850KM" between "SS-850KM3" ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> what is the difference "SS-850KM" between "SS-850KM3" ?


The KM3 is newer but the older KM had better ripple suppression, the KM3 on the other hand has better voltage regulation


----------



## Himo5

Also the SS-850KM3 comes with All black ribbon cables, except for the 24-pin, whereas the SS-850KM had the old style coloured cable set with the black sleeving. Also in the change from KM to KM3 the printing on the Plug/switch and modular array sides of the PSU (but not the rating display side) are the other way up and there are 3 extra PCIe sockets in the modular array and a Normal/Hybrid operations switch.


----------



## miklkit

Hello all. I am not in the club yet but feel I should join. I bought a X SS-850KM in August 2013. Here is a pic.


It gave good service for 6 months or so and then went bad. I finally RMAd it and got the new one back 2 days ago. Great customer support from Seasonic!

I found that one was bad buy buying a Coolmax tester. It said the 12v2 was low and the PG was high. Hence the RMA. So, with the new one in I find stability is out the window. In HWINO64 while running IBT AVX the 5v is showing a steady 4.919v but the 12V only hits 12V while idling. Under load it shows as low as 11.792V while mostly it shows 11.880V. So I would like to hear opinions as I don't like the idea of RMAing an RMA.

No I have not tested it with the Coolmax tester yet.


----------



## Mega Man

part 1

DO NOT TRUST SOFTWARE sensors.

Part 2

do not trust cheap psu testers,

get a dmm ( Digital multi meter )


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> I am sorry Kokin, but any modification to the power supply or the cables will void the warranty. Thank You.


I was afraid of that, guess I will leave it as it is for the time being. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> part 1
> 
> DO NOT TRUST SOFTWARE sensors.
> 
> Part 2
> 
> do not trust cheap psu testers,
> 
> get a dmm ( Digital multi meter )


Umm, that is what it is. I searched around this site and found it recommended, so bought it specifically. Coolmax PS-228.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The Coolmax PS-228 is a $0.45 DMM chip (the type used in $5 multimeters from Harbor Freight), a $1.00 LCD and driver, and some of the cheapest circuitry around. The circuit board looks like a first year engineering student's first layout. In my testing, out of three units one was DOA, one read ~0.2V high on the +12V (vs. Fluke 87 V), the other read ~0.1V low. That's pretty atrocious accuracy. Also the PW_OK test circuit is essentially non-functional, at least in my testing. The readings were completely inconsistent.

The only people recommending it are people who don't know a capacitor from a mosfet, and are completely unqualified to make recommendations on the subject.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> The Coolmax PS-228 is a $0.45 DMM chip (the type used in $5 multimeters from Harbor Freight), a $1.00 LCD and driver, and some of the cheapest circuitry around. The circuit board looks like a first year engineering student's first layout. In my testing, out of three units one was DOA, one read ~0.2V high on the +12V (vs. Fluke 87 V), the other read ~0.1V low. That's pretty atrocious accuracy. Also the PW_OK test circuit is essentially non-functional, at least in my testing. The readings were completely inconsistent.
> 
> The only people recommending it are people who don't know a capacitor from a mosfet, and are completely unqualified to make recommendations on the subject.


Nevertheless, I think it should be mentioned that the Coolmax PS-228 - and its many rebadges and variants - has been on sale throughout the world for years. Amazon.com has 81 reviews of it (I especially draw attention to the first by P.Skow) and most of 71 sites were advertising it from the first of 7 pages of Google results. It may be a dog but there are obviously ways of getting it to wag its tail.


----------



## miklkit

Interesting. It sure is expensive to be made out of such cheap parts. It does have a flimsy feel to it too.

But, with further testing I have found that my problem is most likely a bad 8 pin motherboard cable. It did manage to show low voltage with the installed cable and high voltage with the one that will be installed later today.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> The Coolmax PS-228 is a $0.45 DMM chip (the type used in $5 multimeters from Harbor Freight), a $1.00 LCD and driver, and some of the cheapest circuitry around. The circuit board looks like a first year engineering student's first layout. In my testing, out of three units one was DOA, one read ~0.2V high on the +12V (vs. Fluke 87 V), the other read ~0.1V low. That's pretty atrocious accuracy. Also the PW_OK test circuit is essentially non-functional, at least in my testing. The readings were completely inconsistent.
> 
> The only people recommending it are people who don't know a capacitor from a mosfet, and are completely unqualified to make recommendations on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I think it should be mentioned that the Coolmax PS-228 - and its many rebadges and variants - has been on sale throughout the world for years. Amazon.com has 81 reviews of it (I especially draw attention to the first by P.Skow) and most of 71 sites were advertising it from the first of 7 pages of Google results. It may be a dog but there are obviously ways of getting it to wag its tail.
Click to expand...

more importantly who cares what people on amazon think?

people dont know a good psu from a bad one,

there is a reason people look to reviews, voltage ripple, voltage reg, ect none of which can be found with your psu tester

buying a good psu is about buying quality power delivery! there is no way for most people to be able to do this as the tools are very costly and if you think a $20 tester is going to do all the same stuff as all the other tools they use in the industry i got bad news for you

i think a great place to start is here
http://www.overclock.net/t/715889/phaedrus-psu-articles/0_100#post9110838

if you are concerned about your psu buy another even just a cheap to keep as a spare or buy the DMM


----------



## miklkit

I did use another psu with the same results. I also dug up an old automtive multimeter. The problem was indeed a bad 8 pin cable and it has more stable 12v delivery now.


----------



## hurricane28

Woohoo, finally after 8 weeks i get a new Seasonic X-850...

When i get it I'm going to sell it as soon as possible because i am fed up with their ridiculous service and products.. i NEVER EVER go with Seasonic again.

I called them and what i got was an incompetent Chinese lady that could barely speak English and did not even know how to RMA my PSU..

I emailed them and i get the same stupid answers and lies because in the first place they said that i could send it to them without paying the shipment and when i tried to fill in an RMA form they suddenly said that i have to pay for shipment and it could take 8 weeks...

Its THE most ridiculous company i EVER heard from and hopefully ever will...


----------



## Mega Man

good bye ! _*please*_ keep your word !










as for me seasonic has been ONE of the best PSU companies i have had the pleasure of dealing with.

they will release the pinouts for your psu all you have to do is ask, unlike others ( lepa looking at you ! )

makes sleeving so much easier ! quick to respond to all my questions and very polite too !

as to rmas i have never seen a company or a product that the quote in my sig is not true for


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Woohoo, finally after 8 weeks i get a new Seasonic X-850...
> 
> When i get it I'm going to sell it as soon as possible because i am fed up with their ridiculous service and products.. i NEVER EVER go with Seasonic again.
> 
> I called them and what i got was an incompetent Chinese lady that could barely speak English and did not even know how to RMA my PSU..
> 
> I emailed them and i get the same stupid answers and lies because in the first place they said that i could send it to them without paying the shipment and when i tried to fill in an RMA form they suddenly said that i have to pay for shipment and it could take 8 weeks...
> 
> Its THE most ridiculous company i EVER heard from and hopefully ever will...


Hurricane28,

I am very sorry for the experience you have had for the RMA processing. I see that you have ranted about this issue on 2 separate threads in this forum but I still am not 100% sure what happened. I see that you are located in Holland, is this correct? But for RMA, which office did you contact?

I would like to better understand what has happened so I can find out what went wrong.

First you RMA'ed your X-850, with which location? USA, Holland or Taipei office?

You then had to wait 8 ~ 9 weeks for a replacement? Please provide to me the serial number of the power supply and the RMA number so we can trace this case and find out what happened.

And now you wish to RMA the replacement unit? And this is when you spoke to a Chinese person who didn't speak proper English and did not know the RMA processing for freight cost responsibility? I am very sorry if her EN skills are not to par but we are a Taiwanese based company and may be lacking in this area. And as well, it is possible that she is not familiar with the RMA procedure if she is not responsible for RMA processing.

Can you please let me know which office did you call. Being that you are located in Holland, then I suppose you called our NL office?

Kindly clarify this issue for me and we will do our best to make the necessary improvements.

Thank you.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hurricane28, I see from your other post that you did the RMA with your Retail Store from where you purchased the product? If so, then I am very sorry, we cannot control how long it takes for them to send your RMA to us. As I am pretty sure, the RMA processing time for EU and USA offices are about 5 ~ 7 working days.

Please kindly clarify this issue so I can find out what went wrong for you.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> good bye ! _*please*_ keep your word !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for me seasonic has been ONE of the best PSU companies i have had the pleasure of dealing with.
> 
> they will release the pinouts for your psu all you have to do is ask, unlike others ( lepa looking at you ! )
> 
> makes sleeving so much easier ! quick to respond to all my questions and very polite too !
> 
> as to rmas i have never seen a company or a product that the quote in my sig is not true for


This is not about you Mega... but thanks for clearing up that they seems to be a good brand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> good bye ! _*please*_ keep your word !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for me seasonic has been ONE of the best PSU companies i have had the pleasure of dealing with.
> 
> they will release the pinouts for your psu all you have to do is ask, unlike others ( lepa looking at you ! )
> 
> makes sleeving so much easier ! quick to respond to all my questions and very polite too !
> 
> as to rmas i have never seen a company or a product that the quote in my sig is not true for


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hurricane28, I see from your other post that you did the RMA with your Retail Store from where you purchased the product? If so, then I am very sorry, we cannot control how long it takes for them to send your RMA to us. As I am pretty sure, the RMA processing time for EU and USA offices are about 5 ~ 7 working days.
> 
> Please kindly clarify this issue so I can find out what went wrong for you.


Hi,

First of all i apologize for my harsh comment but i am pretty steamed about my RMA and why it takes that long.

I bought it from Alternate in the Netherlands and where they send my unit i have no idea to be honest because first they said it was shipped to Germany and later they said it has been shipped to the Netherlands because they have an depot here as well.

I should get my unit back this week but didn't get it, i called Alternate and they said i will get it next week... they said that its Seasonic's fault and that Seasonic is very slow with RMA and that it can take 8 weeks...

I send my unit 30-10-2014 to them and until today i have no clue where it is or when i get it back.

Its not only Seasonic because my retail store Alternate turns out to be THE worst store for RMA i discovered..

I already filled an complaint against them and i am going to call them on Monday, if they do not have my Unit or some more information i will terminate the sale contract and claim my money back because this is becoming ridiculous and i am fed up with this bad service.

Maybe you can help me by my serial number and you are able to trace it to determine where the problem is? My serial number is: TN8E80 Seasonic X-850 850W ATX23
Serienummer: N00676325800001

Thank you in advance









p.s. sorry again about the stupid comment but i was letting off some steam because of obvious reasons.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hurricane28, thank you for the partial clarification. I am very sorry for the inconvenience of this RMA.

Please note, the serial number you have provided is not a Sea Sonic serial number. Our Retail Power Supply serial number starts with "R" and is on the bar code label next to the rating label.

I have checked our RMA records and we have received only 1x direct RMA from Alternate NL since 2009 and the RMA number was issue on the day of application and the replacement for that unit was sent out within 24 hours of receiving it at our German service center. If you PM to me your replacement's serial number, then I can check and provide further information to you on your RMA.

As well, in another thread on this forum, you wrote, _"That was 8 weeks ago.. i get a new one next week so after 9 weeks they finally send me a new one."_ But in this thread you wrote you sent the unit to Alternate on 30.10.2014? You meant .... 5/6 instead of 8/9 weeks, right?

As for the lady who spoke poor English and provided unclear RMA information to you, can you please advise on when and to which office did you call? I need this information so we can do an internal audit and make sure we improve our process (and or send her to EN class...). As we don't have a RMA contact line in EU, then was it our USA or Taiwan office?

Please kindly clarify the open issues as I like to fully understand your situation and make the necessary internal corrections and improvements.

Thank you.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hurricane28, thank you for the partial clarification. I am very sorry for the inconvenience of this RMA.
> 
> Please note, the serial number you have provided is not a Sea Sonic serial number. Our Retail Power Supply serial number starts with "R" and is on the bar code label next to the rating label.
> 
> I have checked our RMA records and we have received only 1x direct RMA from Alternate NL since 2009 and the RMA number was issue on the day of application and the replacement for that unit was sent out within 24 hours of receiving it at our German service center. If you PM to me your replacement's serial number, then I can check and provide further information to you on your RMA.
> 
> As well, in another thread on this forum, you wrote, _"That was 8 weeks ago.. i get a new one next week so after 9 weeks they finally send me a new one."_ But in this thread you wrote you sent the unit to Alternate on 30.10.2014? You meant .... 5/6 instead of 8/9 weeks, right?
> 
> As for the lady who spoke poor English and provided unclear RMA information to you, can you please advise on when and to which office did you call? I need this information so we can do an internal audit and make sure we improve our process (and or send her to EN class...). As we don't have a RMA contact line in EU, then was it our USA or Taiwan office?
> 
> Please kindly clarify the open issues as I like to fully understand your situation and make the necessary internal corrections and improvements.
> 
> Thank you.


This is why I love this forum it really goes to show which manufacturers actually care about their products and their customers +1 to you seasonic. I haven't had a problem since I switched to you 6 months ago. Fantastic quality and service.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi folks,

I had an complaint about Seasonic that was not correct so i want to correct this.

The store i bought the PSU from said that it was Seasonic's fault but thanks to Sea Sonic Rep i know that it was the retail store that was bad.

So my post can be deleted or considered as ignored since its NOT Seasonic's fault.

Thank you.


----------



## Systemlord

Anyone have an idea what's going on?

This morning I went to push the start button on my computer and nothing happen, so I unplug power cord for 10 seconds and plugged it back in . Then I pushed the power button on my computer and it started right up, restarting isn't a problem until I shutdown the computer. I have found only one way to start my computer after shutdown, by unplugging the power cord for 10 seconds and plugged it back in. Also I have a reset and start button on the motherboard and pushing those accomplishes nothing unless I unplug the power cord for 10 seconds, I got to unplug to start.

My computer works flawlessly when on, gaming, gaming online and web browsing. It only needs to by unplugged for 10 seconds. Does this sound like a power supply problem or a motherboard problem?


----------



## Mega Man

i have had a bad PSU doing that, and a bad mobo, either is possible, mobo is more likely


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi,
This can be PSU or MB. Please contact Sea Sonic USA (www.seasonicusa.com) and start a RMA and they will test the unit for you. Thank you.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Anyone have an idea what's going on?
> 
> This morning I went to push the start button on my computer and nothing happen, so I unplug power cord for 10 seconds and plugged it back in . Then I pushed the power button on my computer and it started right up, restarting isn't a problem until I shutdown the computer. I have found only one way to start my computer after shutdown, by unplugging the power cord for 10 seconds and plugged it back in. Also I have a reset and start button on the motherboard and pushing those accomplishes nothing unless I unplug the power cord for 10 seconds, I got to unplug to start.
> 
> My computer works flawlessly when on, gaming, gaming online and web browsing. It only needs to by unplugged for 10 seconds. Does this sound like a power supply problem or a motherboard problem?


Sounds like PSU problem to me, i had the same thing when my PSU decided to die on me.

To be more sure about what is causing this open or install HWINFO64 and look at the voltages of the PSU, if the voltages are lower than its rated for its most likely that the PSU is about to die.

If not, test the rest of your system by swapping components. Good luck.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

I would not look too seriously in software testing of voltage rails due to tolerances. If you have doubt, best is to contact Sea Sonic and start a RMA.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes i agree but at first my PSU was showing less volts on the 12v rail. it was not very stable and that is mostly an indication that there is something wrong.

At first i thought it was normal because all PSU's have an voltage ripple but this was a little too big of a ripple i know now.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sounds like PSU problem to me, i had the same thing when my PSU decided to die on me.
> 
> To be more sure about what is causing this open or install HWINFO64 and look at the voltages of the PSU, if the voltages are lower than its rated for its most likely that the PSU is about to die.
> 
> If not, test the rest of your system by swapping components. Good luck.


@Hurricane28, please advise on what was wrong with your X-850 that needed to be sent in for RMA? In another thread, you said your cables melted similar as that of INCREDIBLEHULK's PSU but in this thread it was due to voltage failure?

Please clarify. Thank you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Anyone have an idea what's going on?
> 
> This morning I went to push the start button on my computer and nothing happen, so I unplug power cord for 10 seconds and plugged it back in . Then I pushed the power button on my computer and it started right up, restarting isn't a problem until I shutdown the computer. I have found only one way to start my computer after shutdown, by unplugging the power cord for 10 seconds and plugged it back in. Also I have a reset and start button on the motherboard and pushing those accomplishes nothing unless I unplug the power cord for 10 seconds, I got to unplug to start.
> 
> My computer works flawlessly when on, gaming, gaming online and web browsing. It only needs to by unplugged for 10 seconds. Does this sound like a power supply problem or a motherboard problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like PSU problem to me, i had the same thing when my PSU decided to die on me.
> 
> To be more sure about what is causing this open or install HWINFO64 and look at the voltages of the PSU, if the voltages are lower than its rated for its most likely that the PSU is about to die.
> 
> If not, test the rest of your system by swapping components. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> I would not look too seriously in software testing of voltage rails due to tolerances. If you have doubt, best is to contact Sea Sonic and start a RMA.












please dont ever use HWinfo ( although it is an amazing app! ) to look at voltages, you can use it for a rough idea of vcore but really if it was that important you would of used a DMM anyway , i know some mobos that read ~ 50% of what they actually are due to bios

trust a DMM even a cheap one from a auto parts store will work for this


----------



## Systemlord

It is indeed 100% the PSU causing the problem. I borrowed my friends Enermax 720W PSU and it started 20 times in a row! Then I re-installed my PSU and on the first attempt it failed, it's now dead! A few years ago I sold my friend my old hardware that I originally bought. The Enermax 720W PSU is in its old age and still kicking strong, I'm going to RAM my Seasonic.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Systemlord, yes, please visit www.seasonicusa.com and please RMA the unit. If you have any issues or troubles, please send PM to me and I will work it out for you. Thank You.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quick question that has probably been asked and answered before, but how do you run the gpu power cables for multiple cards? Right now both cables share both gpus. Would it make a difference of each card had its own cable? Of you can't see my sig rig, I have a x1050 and two gtx 780 classifieds.

Thanks

Edit: The reason I ask is that one card shows 1.21 volts and the other stays at 1.162 even when they are on the skynet bios, but I'm assuming its a bios/software issue.


----------



## gumbie

Looking for some help on this one..

I've always bought Seasonic as my choice of PSU, Always built top notch and never hear to much bad stuff about them. I've just recently built a new system with a Seasonic X650 Gold, And I'm kind of stumped on this one.

PSU works great, No coil whine (For once) but.. Since I live in Australia, It's nearly mandatory to have Aircon on during the summer, I built this system just last week and today noticed something odd about my power supply, It Buzzes like crazy when ever my Aircon unit is on? Literally, Turn the Aircon off, buzz goes away, Turn Aircon on, buzzes away like a little bee.

This buzz is not quiet, It's loud and irritating, I've owned a XP760 and XP660 and neither did this when the Aircon was turned on, I've tried with minimal components and I'm positive it's the power supply as that's where the sound is coming from.

I've tried different wall plugs/surge protectors through out my house and it does not change a thing.

RMA time?

*EDIT:*

Here's a short video of the buzzing noise


----------



## Draven

@Mega Man How do I find out what version of the X-1250 I have? I've had it for about 2 1/2 yrs now.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> @Mega Man
> How do I find out what version of the X-1250 I have? I've had it for about 2 1/2 yrs now.


Its the XM you have.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its the XM you have.


Damn well that sux, I was looking at this new cable kit at overclockers uk because there is a new company that is making direct replacement cables for the Seasonic KM3 & XP2 PSUs but I may need to wait till next year and see if they make one for the one I have, but thanks for the very quick reply.


----------



## shilka

Cables for the KM should in theory fit and work but i am not 100% sure on that.
Note that i said KM and not KM2 or KM3 those came along later.


----------



## Draven

OK cool well I'll just keep my eyes open and see what comes up.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

I decided to replace my old Corsair TX650 with the Seasonic x750km3. Going from a non modular PSU to modular is really nice. Now I can use both EPS12v sockets on my Asrock OC Formula.


----------



## Nomadskid

I have a seasonic x-750, how do I tell which model it is? (Km3 etc)
Edit, I'm a jackass moron and forgot to check the label. Lol


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> Looking for some help on this one..
> 
> I've always bought Seasonic as my choice of PSU, Always built top notch and never hear to much bad stuff about them. I've just recently built a new system with a Seasonic X650 Gold, And I'm kind of stumped on this one.
> 
> PSU works great, No coil whine (For once) but.. Since I live in Australia, It's nearly mandatory to have Aircon on during the summer, I built this system just last week and today noticed something odd about my power supply, It Buzzes like crazy when ever my Aircon unit is on? Literally, Turn the Aircon off, buzz goes away, Turn Aircon on, buzzes away like a little bee.
> 
> This buzz is not quiet, It's loud and irritating, I've owned a XP760 and XP660 and neither did this when the Aircon was turned on, I've tried with minimal components and I'm positive it's the power supply as that's where the sound is coming from.
> 
> I've tried different wall plugs/surge protectors through out my house and it does not change a thing.
> 
> RMA time?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Here's a short video of the buzzing noise


I have never heard that before, your running 230 volts aren't you?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Everyone!!

Thank you all for the wonderful support in 2014! For the ones who have experienced issues, I do hope they have been satisfactorily resolved and in a timely fashion.

For 2015, we at Sea Sonic wish everyone a safe, healthy and happy year!!

Thank You!!


----------



## hurricane28

Happy new year!

My problems are certainly been solved and i am very happy with that.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Happy new year!
> 
> My problems are certainly been solved and i am very happy with that.


----------



## ebduncan

Happy New Year to you as well.

Question what is the stock length of the PCI-E cables and the 24pin motherboard cable?

I have a Seasonic X-850 KM3. I am about to order a new set of braided cables for it, and don't want to order cable lengths I don't need. The Stock length would be just fine.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Happy New Year to you as well.
> 
> Question what is the stock length of the PCI-E cables and the 24pin motherboard cable?
> 
> I have a Seasonic X-850 KM3. I am about to order a new set of braided cables for it, and don't want to order cable lengths I don't need. The Stock length would be just fine.


http://cablemod.com/products/?filter_models=23


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi ebduncan,

For the X-850
24Pin = 610 mm
PCIe = 600mm & 550+100mm


----------



## Poisoner

Is there a place where I can get a custom sleeved wiring harness for my x750k3?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Is there a place where I can get a custom sleeved wiring harness for my x750k3?


yes

http://www.moddiy.com/brands/Seasonic.html


----------



## juanmih

Hi there,

I just got a Seasonic X-1250 (XP3) PSU and I would like to ask if this behaviour is normal.

When I start in hybrid mode, the CPU remains Fanless for 45-60 min and then the Fan kicks in for 3-5 min.
This happens all the time every hour or so (it's like a cycle).

Is this the normal behaviour?

On another hand, the fan is supposed to be quiet at low lod but it's by far the noisiest fan in my rig...
Is this also normal?

Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juanmih*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I just got a Seasonic X-1250 (XP3) PSU and I would like to ask if this behaviour is normal.
> 
> When I start in hybrid mode, the CPU remains Fanless for 45-60 min and then the Fan kicks in for 3-5 min.
> This happens all the time every hour or so (it's like a cycle).
> 
> Is this the normal behaviour?
> 
> On another hand, the fan is supposed to be quiet at low lod but it's by far the noisiest fan in my rig...
> Is this also normal?
> 
> Thank you.


Is the PSU mounted with the fan up or down?


----------



## juanmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is the PSU mounted with the fan up or down?


Hi Shilka,

The PSU is mounted with the Fan Facing up.

Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Think its normal the PSU might get too hot and just need to have the fan on for a few min to cool down again.


----------



## juanmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think its normal the PSU might get too hot and just need to have the fan on for a few min to cool down again.


Well the thing is that it's hapening, while not really doing anything. For example, right now, just using a browser...

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Mega Man

It cycles on heat.

When pc is on it makes heat

Sounds normal to me


----------



## juanmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It cycles on heat.
> 
> When pc is on it makes heat
> 
> Sounds normal to me


Thanks for your reply Mega Man.

Then on that side I'm fine. It could have been explained in the manual or in Seasonic site... Is this the normal behaviour of all the Seasonic PSUs in Hybrid mode (even with less wattage)?

On the other hand, the Fan noise is really terrible. How come that all the reviews say that it's bearly audible?

Thanks again.


----------



## Mega Man

sound is subjective

and it is how most PSUs work


----------



## Poisoner

Anyone here have random shut downs when the fan is set in hybrid mode?


----------



## Nomadskid

I do not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Anyone here have random shut downs when the fan is set in hybrid mode?


----------



## Mega Man

never


----------



## Poisoner

I believe mine is dying


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi, random shut down can be the PSU but it can be as well, the MB or another component. We will gladly test your unit for you, please visit www.seasonicusa.com to start the RMA procedure.


----------



## mercs213

I have the X-650 watt and sold it as the fan was kicking on max every now and then when running heavy 3D applications. Very annoying. Replaced it with the G series 550 watt. Can't hear the fan at all


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi, random shut down can be the PSU but it can be as well, the MB or another component. We will gladly test your unit for you, please visit www.seasonicusa.com to start the RMA procedure.


I'm sure it's the psu. I've had cold boot issues with the unit. With a different motherboard.


----------



## Mega Man

and with the test they offered you they will be able to find ou tif the unit has failed or not


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and with the test they offered you they will be able to find ou tif the unit has failed or not


It's not failed, it just has issues. I knocked out all the dust with compressed air. It had a lot more dust than I care to admit so maybe it was just dirty. I'll see what it does over the weekend.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi, _*random shut down can be the PSU but it can be as well, the MB or another component. We will gladly test your unit for you*_, please visit www.seasonicusa.com to start the RMA procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's the psu. I've had cold boot issues with the unit. With a different motherboard.
Click to expand...

fine, they can test it to see if it has " gone bad " aka failed


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fine, they can test it to see if it has " gone bad " aka failed


Yes I read what he said and I looked at the Seasonic RMA page last night. I will probably make an RMA but I want to make sure it wasn't because of dust build up. Costs go up when good products are sent back for no reason.


----------



## MrSkim

Don't know if it's the mobo or not but ever since I moved to Intel, the fans on my X750 and X1250 are spinning 100% on idle (200W).

Anyone else have this problem?

i7 3820 from 8320
Rampage IV Extreme from Sabertooth 990fx
7970
2x Barracudas
3x SSD
2x TR X-Silent
2x TY-147


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

This seems a bit strange as both the X-750 & X-1250 have the same problem....
By the way, 200w is no longer considered "idle"....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Don't know if it's the mobo or not but ever since I moved to Intel, the fans on my X750 and X1250 are spinning 100% on idle (200W).
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> i7 3820 from 8320
> Rampage IV Extreme from Sabertooth 990fx
> 7970
> 2x Barracudas
> 3x SSD
> 2x TR X-Silent
> 2x TY-147


My X-750's fan is typically off and only powers on to regulate PSU temp every now and then.


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> This seems a bit strange as both the X-750 & X-1250 have the same problem....
> By the way, 200w is no longer considered "idle"....


170 average.

Is their something wrong with Seasonic NA team?
They barely respond to my emails.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> My X-750's fan is typically off and only powers on to regulate PSU temp every now and then.


Mine turns on no matter what.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Sorry for any inconvenience. Please PM to me and I will take care of your issue.


----------



## pr1me

2015 didn't start well for me.

I had to send my X1250 for RMA









After shutting down my pc, it wouldn't turn back on, no matter what i do.
All of my rampage III Extreme led were on (kraken x60 led on), so i thought my CPU or Motherboard was dead.
Never thought in a million years it could be the PSU, the led are on , the psu send power so, it works (specially a Seasonic PSU, a 2013 unit isn't that old)

No problem, got myself a 4790K and a z97 board.
Plug it in, computer start with no problem.
After several hours i shut it down, then i turn it on... it wont turn back on. (at that point i realize that i may have spent quite some money on some part that probably weren't faulty).

I realize that i've an old Antec true power 650W (doesn't have all the cable but the 24pin atx and cpu are there)
I plug it in the maximus vii and...magic!!! it turn on without problem
let it run some hours, and then i turn it off, turn it on again, no problem found.
I do that a couple of time during two days, no problem.

I decide to try the other one again, plug in all back in, it turn on, i let it run some hours, turn it off, then turn it on, it turn on.
Now i'm there wondering what the f**k is going on, i let it run for another day or two, shut it down,then turn it on, now it wont turn on again.
This thing is completely random, but now it wont turn on at all (so i start to get in contact with the seasonic rma).
In the mean time i managed to get the psu working somehow, by slowly plugin the 3pin plug in the back of the PSU.
By slowly doing that, making it juuuust touching the pins, i could hear the electricity getting on the pins, and after some back and forth i could hear a big "Tick" and the PSU would start.
The other way to get it to start was to let it unplugged for several hours.

Then i came across this topic, it is similar to my problem.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10050

Nevertheless, the X1250 is on it's way to Seasonic.

I still have faith in seasonic, so i bought a new 1200w platinum.
Just got the new unit in and the maximus works like a charm. (For now at least. i'll wait some hours and do the turn off/ on to check)
On a side note: I always thought people were picky about the PSU noise, but the unit is indeed quite *noisy* compared to my X1250 (it has this sort of rattling noise).


----------



## Mega Man

hate to ask but have you tried a different wall cord ?


----------



## xtreemeNoob

This was a common problem on all seasonic gold 650/750/850 km series(2011-2013) with rounded cables, they later released km3 series(2013-current) by correcting this problem.

The only way to turn on the pc after shutdown was by trigger mode i.e either the slow cable insert as you mentioned or the flipping of the switch on the backside of the psu several times

Never thought platinum series had the same problem.

Send it for RMA, the only solution.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to ask but have you tried a different wall cord ?


3 Different one and two different socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> This was a common problem on all seasonic gold 650/750/850 km series(2011-2013) with rounded cables, they later released km3 series(2013-current) by correcting this problem.
> 
> The only way to turn on the pc after shutdown was by trigger mode i.e either the slow cable insert as you mentioned or the flipping of the switch on the backside of the psu several times
> 
> Never thought platinum series had the same problem.
> 
> Send it for RMA, the only solution.


Your post just cleared up the whole situation








The platinum 1200, i just bought it (It's working fine for now)
The problem was from the X-1250 (It's already on it's way to RMA).
The only thing that i'm worried about is the randomness of this behavior (sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't), and the RMA contact said that if they don't find anything wrong they will just send the unit back.
What if they power it up and it works?, they'll send me back a defective unit.
Because sometimes i could have no problem for 3 or 4 days and the 5th it wouldn't turn on after shutdown.
I don't know for how long they'll test it or if they can trigger this problem using the PSU, it's so random.

I guess i'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

pr1me,
When your unit is received, it will be thoroughly tested and if something is wrong, I am sure the service center will be able to find it.

xtreemeNoob,
I am not sure if the phrase "common problem" applies. Yes, there are documented instances where the unit will have start up problems but in relative comparison to our total production, this issue is... not common. It may seem common because people will post about it in forums but then, you don't really hear from people when there are no problems.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> pr1me,
> When your unit is received, it will be thoroughly tested and if something is wrong, I am sure the service center will be able to find it.


Thanks








I never had luck with RMA, i hope this one will work out great.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

pr1me, I don't think you should view RMA as related to luck. If the product is faulty, we will repair or replace. If not, then it will be returned to you. If the unit exhibits sporadic failures, it will be thoroughly tested in multiple days with 3 different references system and this should be able to find the fault. I don't know what your other experiences were with RMA and other companies but we don't have many people complaining about ours....


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> pr1me,
> When your unit is received, it will be thoroughly tested and if something is wrong, I am sure the service center will be able to find it.
> 
> xtreemeNoob,
> I am not sure if the phrase "common problem" applies. Yes, there are documented instances where the unit will have start up problems but in relative comparison to our total production, this issue is... not common. It may seem common because people will post about it in forums but then, you don't really hear from people when there are no problems.


may not be common problem for us or uk but it was very common for asia.

hundreds of units were replaced by seasonic rep in singapore and also in malaysia.

I don't judge by reading forums rather from practical experience.

I guess you should never reply to my posts, you may have forgot the blunder of cables you did with me and then vanished by not replying to my repeated mails but as soon as I said the truth against seasonic you came jumping from nowhere.

for the record my own unit a seasonic x660 bought from singapore showed the same problem described above after 8-9 months and situation worsed until I RMAed and got the x650 as a replacement, Its only when i learnt that it's common problem as described by the distributor in singapore.

check the link >>http://www.overclock.net/t/975539/official-seasonic-x-series-owners-club/1120_20#post_20108215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> 3 Different one and two different socket.
> Your post just cleared up the whole situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The platinum 1200, i just bought it (It's working fine for now)
> The problem was from the X-1250 (It's already on it's way to RMA).
> The only thing that i'm worried about is the randomness of this behavior (sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't), and the RMA contact said that if they don't find anything wrong they will just send the unit back.
> What if they power it up and it works?, they'll send me back a defective unit.
> Because sometimes i could have no problem for 3 or 4 days and the 5th it wouldn't turn on after shutdown.
> I don't know for how long they'll test it or if they can trigger this problem using the PSU, it's so random.
> 
> I guess i'll find out soon enough.


oo ya my bad x1250 was gold unit and describes the similarity.
Don't worry x1200 is the rectified model, will not show similar problem.

I stayed with this problem for almost 1 year before RMA and I could only see it got worse as time went by.

But I have to admit seasonic singapore RMA is great my unit was replaced within 10minutes after they checked the faulty unit because the issue was really "common" during 2nd quater to end of 2013 according to "them"


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

xtreemeNoob,
I am sorry, which cable blunder and then not replying to your repeated mails?
Did you send this to me via PM? Or on this forum? Or to which e-mail address.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> xtreemeNoob,
> I am sorry, which cable blunder and then not replying to your repeated mails?
> Did you send this to me via PM? Or on this forum? Or to which e-mail address.


[email protected]

search your inbox by the name "Abhijit Saha".


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> pr1me, I don't think you should view RMA as related to luck. If the product is faulty, we will repair or replace. If not, then it will be returned to you. If the unit exhibits sporadic failures, it will be thoroughly tested in multiple days with 3 different references system and this should be able to find the fault. I don't know what your other experiences were with RMA and other companies but we don't have many people complaining about ours....


Once i had a graphic card that was faulty, i paid shipping to send it to RMA.
They sent it back, but the unit that came back was faulty (right out of the box), so i had to RMA again and pay shipping.
They sent back another one (Thank god, it was working).

I had to pay 51 Euro to send back the X-1250.
If the repair team can't find the problem (or consider the PSU fully working) and send it back to me, let's say i use it for another day/week/month and the problem occur again.
What do i do? I send it back ? i have to add 51 euro again, now we're in at 102euro.
At which point should i wonder: "well, at this rate of back and forth with rma, i might as well just buy another one".

If the unit was dead, it wouldn't be a problem.
what concern me here is the randomness of the problem i have with the PSU (if the problem doesn't happen in the time frame it stay in rma, this faulty unit will get send back to me).

I never experienced RMA with Seasonic, so i hope for the best


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

xtreemeNoob
Ah, yes, ok. You are from Bangladesh and you had the issue of damaged replacement cables. Upon receiving the cables, you had to pay import tax ($10), of which I said I would compensate you via PayPal for your troubles but you cannot accept PayPal in your country and you wanted me to top off your telephone card, of which, I have repleid to you, I am not able to do that as I am in EU and will require my personal credit card and I cannot do that. In addition, this is a service that we provide only in specific area and instances and I have passed your request to our sales person in charge of the Far East and they don't have this policy in place.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

xtreemeNoob,

In reference to your prior post, please note, I have no idea who you are based on your forum name so for sure I am not waiting for any opportunity to jump out of nowhere to give you any problems. I only wanted to clarify a specific point.

I have contacted our sales person in charge of Singapore and Malaysia and he has reported that our RMA rate is within our normal range and should we have had "_hundreds_" of such claims, then for sure, major red flags would have been raised and most likely the operation stopped. All our units come off the same production line so in the majority of the instances, when issue arise in one area of the world, it will happen in all other places as well.

My role here on the forum is to support Sea Sonic customers and to provide any support needed. I might not be successful all the time, but for sure I will try. As for your case, I looked through my mail folders and found that I have answered each and everyone of your e-mails, except the last two which were overlooked, my apologies for that. One was about purchasing from Singapore and not able to do any RMA so you are concerned plus instructions on how to top up your phone card and the other is to ask for a reply to the precious mail. As I understand now, your unit was RMA'ed by your point of purchase in Singapore so I assume the issue is now closed?

If you have further issues in this regard, please kindly write an e-mail to me or via PM. Thank you very much.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> xtreemeNoob,
> 
> In reference to your prior post, please note, I have no idea who you are based on your forum name so for sure I am not waiting for any opportunity to jump out of nowhere to give you any problems. I only wanted to clarify a specific point.
> 
> I have contacted our sales person in charge of Singapore and Malaysia and he has reported that our RMA rate is within our normal range and should we have had "_hundreds_" of such claims, then for sure, major red flags would have been raised and most likely the operation stopped. All our units come off the same production line so in the majority of the instances, when issue arise in one area of the world, it will happen in all other places as well.
> 
> My role here on the forum is to support Sea Sonic customers and to provide any support needed. I might not be successful all the time, but for sure I will try. As for your case, I looked through my mail folders and found that I have answered each and everyone of your e-mails, except the last two which were overlooked, my apologies for that. One was about purchasing from Singapore and not able to do any RMA so you are concerned plus instructions on how to top up your phone card and the other is to ask for a reply to the precious mail. As I understand now, your unit was RMA'ed by your point of purchase in Singapore so I assume the issue is now closed?
> 
> If you have further issues in this regard, please kindly write an e-mail to me or via PM. Thank you very much.


I did not want to bring this but your way of talking forced me but still u misunderstood the whole thing.

I simply replied to a fellow forum poster that its common problem he is facing but you jumped from no where
with logic,facts,datas and what not.

Can't we fellow posters discuss in between ourself about products we use/buy with our money? Company reps are in almost section of this forum like amd,nvidia,corsair.

But I never saw any rep jumping so aggressively to prove points, they simply admit and help around, sorry to say seasonic is not the same.

If a company is lacking admit it, we know it can happen to any but blindly saying we are the best is kind of hiding the facts in the dark.

If a company is good no matter whats happens customers will be with that company like seasonic.

For the record, RMA was x660 in 2013, I got x650 in RMA( _for that "common" problem_) and cable problem is after that in 2014 not before and thats when I started to write emails.
Again in your restlessness in proving points you misplaced the whole scenario.

In the end my problem still remains.

By the way more info for that " common" which you will never admit on the leading singapore forum >>http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/corbell-ecustomer-service-center-166/need-crank-my-seasonic-gold-x-1250w-start-4944258.html


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

You are absolutely right, of course this is an open forum and everyone (including company reps) has their right to share their thoughts and issue. As for my comment, I didn't think I was in any way attacking you, but only to provide my opinion over this matter. I thought I wrote it in a fairly courteous manner.... so, it is what it is. Anyway, I wish you a nice weekend.


----------



## Poisoner

Don't mess with the seasonic rep. We are lucky to have him or her here. We are lucky seasonic even has a representative here.

Once I had a bad hd 7870 hawk edition video card. Well I had to RMA it three times to get something that worked. And you know what, I still like MSI and I don't blame them at all.


----------



## Poisoner

Thanks Seasonic.


----------



## Mega Man

!!!!
i want a seasonic screwdriver !~!!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> "At 25°C ambient temperature the fan turns on when the load rises above 35%" - http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_XP3.htm
> 
> I tested the SS-1200XP³ today an a bench consisting of nothing more than a 4790K, motherboard, 4x RAM modules, CPU fan and three SSDs. I raised the ambient temp to ~25°C and loaded the (stock) 4790K to 100%. Why am I seeing fan activity? One 4790K does not consume over 420W.


I've always had the impression that the S³FC mode only works when the temp is under 25c.
Once the temp is above 25°C the psu work as S²FC

The fan will turn on no matter what, once you break 25c.
As long as you are under 25c the fan will turn on only at 35% PSU usage.

Maybe the PSU temp was slightly above 25c when you tested it (hence why it went S²FC) or maybe i'm all wrong









I live on a tropical island
Room temp during the day ~30-36c
Room temp at night ~25-29c

my SS-1200XP³ fan is always on with little load during the day (just Tv show running on media player)
At night if i don't do anything it does turn off (or during the day when the temp is low (~25-28c)
That's with a 4790k with a Maximus VII Formula and 2 titan in SLI ( full downclocked at 324mhz with NV inspector).

That was the same with my X-Series 1250.

Maybe the 35% load is guaranteed only at 25c, so, once you go beyond 25c the load allowed for fanless operation decrease.
That could explain the randomness of my fans behavior on both the 1200 plat and X1250.
For example if temp is at 30c then you have only 20% load available fanless, after that it turns on.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## MrSkim

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*

get RMA PSU on 2/16

Blackout on 2/23 11pm

X750 a dead


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi MrSkim, sorry to read about the dead PSU, please contact Sea Sonic for RMA. Thanks!


----------



## aerosmith9110

Hi all,

I have the x-1250 for a while now..

Am I correct that it only supports ( original w/o mods ) either 1 cpu ( 8pin) and 4 VC with 2x 6/8pin each card or 2 cpu ( 8pin x 2 ) and 3 vc with 2x 6/8pin each card? this is mainly due to the connectors in the power supply?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Aerosmith9110,
X-1250 XM1 has:
2x CPU cables
- 1x 8 Pin
- 1x 4+4 Pin
4x PCIe cables
- All Y cables
- 8 connectors in total
- All 6+2 Pin


----------



## aerosmith9110

the cables are all complete.. it is where the cables get connected to the psu that is not enough. I confirmed this via youtube.


----------



## pr1me

I just got back my X1250 from Seasonic RMA today, brand new unit







.
Tested it quickly to check (you never know







), all working very well.
This new unit came with black ribbon cable like my SS-1200 platinum.
I assume i can do it but, can anyone confirm that i can share the cables with the other power supply? (SS-1200XP3 and SS-1250XM2)
I'm gonna keep the SS-1200 in my build for now and keep the X-1250 as backup.

Thank you Seasonic


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> I just got back my X1250 from Seasonic RMA today, brand new unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Tested it quickly to check (you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), all working very well.
> This new unit came with black ribbon cable like my SS-1200 platinum.
> I assume i can do it but, can anyone confirm that i can share the cables with the other power supply? (SS-1200XP3 and SS-1250XM2)
> I'm gonna keep the SS-1200 in my build for now and keep the X-1250 as backup.
> 
> Thank you Seasonic


generally you can the usual different cable is the 24pin.

Although sometimes they are the same


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> I just got back my X1250 from Seasonic RMA today, brand new unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Tested it quickly to check (you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), all working very well.
> This new unit came with black ribbon cable like my SS-1200 platinum.
> I assume i can do it but, can anyone confirm that i can share the cables with the other power supply? (SS-1200XP3 and SS-1250XM2)
> I'm gonna keep the SS-1200 in my build for now and keep the X-1250 as backup.
> 
> Thank you Seasonic


Just a note of caution, though it's probably unnecessary. If XM2 and XP3 denote the boundary between KM2 and KM3 then the EPS/PCIE cables don't match, since KM2 had the 12volt lines on the lug side of the PSU plug and KM3 has the 12volt lines on the plain side of the plug.


----------



## pr1me

That's interesting.
I assumed that XM2 and XP3 were the same.
Nevertheless, Both PSU have the same ribbon cable (unlike my old 1250 which had colored cable like in your picture)
Both of them also have the same Layout (unlike the old 1250).

1200XP3


1250XM2


Old X1250


I just needed one more Sata cable from the 1250.


----------



## Himo5

Yes, I thought your case might lie beyond the KM2-3 divide, but it was an interesting point to make, since I haven't seen it mentioned before. Your old X1250 is definitely KM2. Note how the EPS and PCIE cables are non-interchangeable at the PSU, with 8-Pin plugs for the EPS and 16-Pin plugs for PCIE cables. Funnily enough, I think the 24-Pin cables in Seasonic X-series between KM2 and KM3, even with the double wires, *are* compatible, right down to the Pins9/19 purple/black twisted pair, but I don't know if that is true of Platinum Series.


----------



## skeeter123

Anyone with a Seasonic X-850(SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W 80 Plus Gold ATX12V/EPS12V Power Supply having any random "Sudden Shut Down" issues at _very_ low loads?

I have one in a new-build 5960X, X99 Deluxe build that (was) doing this under certain conditions, eg., uploading a video to Vimeo was a consistent, repeatable trigger...Under full load it was fine.

I disabled C3-C6 state reporting in BIOS and it _seems_ to have stopped the shut off issue. So far anyway (less than a day of testing)...

This PSU should be capable of ultra-low loads, correct?

Cheers!


----------



## Mega Man

@Sea Sonic Rep

are you guys gonna release a 1600w/2000w psu with good stats ( voltage reg//ripple/ect ) like the xseries, some time :/


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Mega Man, Sorry, at this point in time, I do not have information about plans for 1600/2000 W units.


----------



## Mega Man

Now is a great time to make them though


----------



## Celcius

I've been having some problems with my PC:

April 1st: I turn on my pc and it starts booting windows but then the screen just goes black instead of going into windows. After two more tries it lets me into windows so I just shrug it off and things are fine for 2 weeks.

April 14th: I'm surfing the web and my computer freezes. First the windows and things stop responding and then my mouse stops responding as well. With the machine completely unresponsive, I reboot and windows won't load. So I reinstall windows and as I'm reinstalling drivers then it freezes again. I reboot and run prime95 but after almost 5 hours the screen has frozen.

April 15th: I reboot, set the cpu back to stock, and let it run prime 95. Later I go to check the machine's status and I can move my mouse but nothing else is responsive, then after a few more seconds the mouse is no longer responsive either. I'm forced to reboot and now I can't get back into windows again









However, I did notice this on my latest look in the bios:










My 3.3v rail is in red and seems to be running at 2.944 volts. At first I thought maybe my ssd was dying but after reinstalling windows all of the SMART parameters looked great. Now I'm thinking that my power supply is dying.

Here are my system specs by the way:
Intel 2600k @ 4.6ghz | Noctua NH-D14 | Asus P8Z68V-Pro GEN3 | 16GB G.Skill RipjawsX 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | 256GB Samsung 840 Pro | 160GB Intel 320 Series | EVGA 3GB GTX 780 Ti + hi-flow bracket | Seasonic X750 | CaseLabs Merlin SM8 | X-Fi Titanium HD | Samsung SH-222BB | Win 7 Pro 64-bit

I've only had the psu for 3 years and 1 month


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Celcius,
Please send to me via PM your serial number for the X-750.
Thanks


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Celcius,
> Please send to me via PM your serial number for the X-750.
> Thanks


I am liking the fast response from the Seasonic Rep.


----------



## FedericoUY

Hi all. Im in the list as a seasonic x1250 owner. Had the classic power up problem, so had to rma (from URUGUAY very expensive shippings). They sent me a new unit, and after 1 year and some months, same problem on the new unit... Gave away the x1250, for me its unacceptable coming from a hi rep brand like seasonic (2 psu, same problem... So common problem i see in others). Will never again buy any psu seasonic branded nor any that has inside seasonic manufactured.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Sorry for the inconvenience this has caused you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Hi all. Im in the list as a seasonic x1250 owner. Had the classic power up problem, so had to rma (from URUGUAY very expensive shippings). They sent me a new unit, and after 1 year and some months, same problem on the new unit... Gave away the x1250, for me its unacceptable coming from a hi rep brand like seasonic (2 psu, same problem... So common problem i see in others). Will never again buy any psu seasonic branded nor any that has inside seasonic manufactured.












i always laugh at these posts, 100% funny

what is not mentioned is if/why unit failed causes/symptoms and there can be many, from incoming power issues to component issues


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always laugh at these posts, 100% funny
> 
> what is not mentioned is if/why unit failed causes/symptoms and there can be many, from incoming power issues to component issues


So what's causing your laugh? The problem i described looks like common in x series besides my incoming power is perfect since I checked it several times after the first faulty psu (time and wattage check), and before that owned lots of psu's in a time of more than 10 years, none had problems... They should have sent me and all people asking for rma a non faulty unit (with this I mean the problem solved in a long term). And otherwise... I really dont think my components are causing the fault...


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Per my earlier post, I am sorry for the inconvenience. You can be sure that when our RMA center makes a replacement, they will do their best to ensure that you will not have further issues because if there are further issues, then there will be added servicing cost plus bear the pain of posts such as yours.

We have been designing and manufacturing power supplies for 40 years now and to get to this point, for certain, we try our best for our customers. When we fall short, I am sorry for it, but for sure, it is never on purpose to do so as there is nothing to gain but everything to lose.

It is unfortunate that you say your 2nd unit has the same failure. Normally speaking, when this happens, it can be the PSU, but it can also be something else in your system. Please PM to me the serial number and I will ask our USA service center to track it. Thank you.


----------



## Mega Man

I am pretty sure I answered that in my original post


----------



## swiftypoison

Long story short: I got a EVGA Z87 Classified. I put everything together and come to find out my X 650w has some compatibily issues with this mobo. Thoughts?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Swiftypoison,
Can you please send a PM to me about the compatibility issue? What seems to be the problem and the serial number of our X-650. Thank you.


----------



## Celcius

Today I get my RMA psu back from Seasonic and when I look at it the serial number seems to be the same as the one I sent in. Then I put it in my computer and 3.3v rail still shows low (red) in the bios like before. I'm kinda confused because their RMA policy said they would charge a $25 fee if it was not found to be defective, yet they seem to have sent me back the same unit and I see the same issue in my bios.

Maybe they tested it without issues and were just nice about not charging me & sent it back? But if so, would that mean that my motherboard is failing?


----------



## Mega Man

Either is possible.

Either way Do not trust software. I know on some gigabyte boards with certain bios' will show 10v on hardware monitoring programs on the 12v rails.

Use a dmm. If you don't own one. See if your friends do. Or you can buy a basic dmm from either a hardware store or a auto parts store.

Not the greatest. But they work fine

For the love of God please do not buy a psu tester as 99.99% are absolute crap


----------



## Celcius

Thanks, I just bought a digital multimeter and some paper clips. Now to get to the bottom of this...


----------



## Mega Man

np be sure to let us know


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Celcius, Please PM the RMA number to me and I will check with our USA office on the test results.
As per MegaMan's advise, the BIOS readings can be off at times.


----------



## Celcius

Thanks, but I just got an email back from customer support saying "I was told that your psu is repaired and tested good with our Chroma ATE machine, so you might have to RMA for your motherboard". I'll do the multimeter testing when I get off work today.


----------



## Celcius

I finally tested my power supply with a digital multimeter and these are the results:

5V = 5.05V
12V = 12.35V
3.3V = 3.40V

All within the acceptable range, so it looks like my motherboard may actually be the culprit. Unfortunately it had a 3 year warranty and the motherboard is 3.5 years old. Oh well, thanks Seasonic for the assistance.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Thank you for the clarification and sorry to read you are .5 year past warranty....


----------



## Celcius

I think I may have caught a lucky break:

I booted my pc today and the 3.3v rail was low like before.
Just as I was about to disassemble my pc, I remembered that when you test your psu's 3.3v rail using a digital multimeter, you have to test directly on the 24-pin connector. I actually use a sleeved 24-pin extension cable but for convenience the other day I unplugged my psu from it when testing the voltages. Today I removed the 24-pin extension cable completely and plugged in my psu to the motherboard, then booted into the bios and all of my voltages looked perfect. Then I exited the bios and my pc booted right into windows and I've been installing programs for the past hour! I guess it's possible that the 24-pin cable has gone bad over the past almost 2 years that I've been using it? or perhaps the wire has become loose or damaged? I'll run some prime95 after I'm done with these updates but I'm a happy camper right now.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea you did. I don't trust extensions. They Are truly bad news. Most are not copper. And quality is usually poor. And they can cost you your pc. Not worth it imo.

Also they didn't charge you the 25$.

Nice of them tbh


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey everyone. New to this club, i have had my Seasonic X 760 for over a year and didnt know there was a club for this, awesome. Anyway, i am searching right now for sleeved cables for my psu, but i have no idea what im looking for.So would these work with my 760w x series? http://www.pcconnection.com/product/corsair-professional-individually-sleeved-24-pin-atx-cable-white/cp-8920050/16431420?cac=Result

i dont see why not, correct me if i am wrong please, but arent psu's somewhat universal?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Hey everyone. New to this club, i have had my Seasonic X 760 for over a year and didnt know there was a club for this, awesome. Anyway, i am searching right now for sleeved cables for my psu, but i have no idea what im looking for.So would these work with my 760w x series? http://www.pcconnection.com/product/corsair-professional-individually-sleeved-24-pin-atx-cable-white/cp-8920050/16431420?cac=Result
> 
> i dont see why not, correct me if i am wrong please, but arent psu's somewhat universal?


CableMod SE series will fit and they are also much better then those crappy Corsair cables and you have more colors to pick from.
CableMod individually paracord braided PSU cables

And no not all PSU´s are universal.


----------



## Mega Man

going from memory the 6 pins will work the 24 pin is backwards or something idr,

( corsair extensions on the seasonic )


----------



## Dry Bonez

hey i am back again, so i got offered a really good deal on a seasonic platinum 860 for dirt cheap. I currently have a X series 760 KM( no 3) model. i can buy it for $70 from someone i know,but wont include cables. Can i use my current cables on my x series and use them on the platinum 860?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> hey i am back again, so i got offered a really good deal on a seasonic platinum 860 for dirt cheap. I currently have a X series 760 KM( no 3) model. i can buy it for $70 from someone i know,but wont include cables. Can i use my current cables on my x series and use them on the platinum 860?


No you cant use the cables you have now on a KM3 unit
And you should not buy a PSU second hand unless you know the seller personally trust him and know how he treated his hardware.

And you dont need anywhere 860 watts anyway not unless you are going to have 3x video cards.


----------



## turdferguson640

Does anybody the part number or where to buy a 8-pin connector to fit the CPU/PCI-E connector on a 850KM3 PSU?

ModDIY has it as part of a set but I need just the 8-pin. I've looked through this thread and http://www.overclock.net/t/1136451/molex-atx-power-supply-connectors-and-part-numbers but couldn't find any information.

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-650W%7B47%7D750W%7B47%7D850W-Modular-Connector-%28Full-Set-13pcs%29.html

Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

You can email moddiy. They are pretty helpful


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turdferguson640*
> 
> Does anybody the part number or where to buy a 8-pin connector to fit the CPU/PCI-E connector on a 850KM3 PSU?
> 
> ModDIY has it as part of a set but I need just the 8-pin. I've looked through this thread and http://www.overclock.net/t/1136451/molex-atx-power-supply-connectors-and-part-numbers but couldn't find any information.
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-X-Series-650W%7B47%7D750W%7B47%7D850W-Modular-Connector-%28Full-Set-13pcs%29.html
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered cables from Mod DIY, they didn't work. Even though they stated they would. Even argued with their customer service for several weeks. End result me out of 80$, and paypal declined my refund request because they couldn't "verify" I shipped the cables back to them even though I provided the tracking number. MODDIY still did not refund my $$ even after they said they would.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can email moddiy. They are pretty helpful


NO, they have one of the worst customer services I have ever had to work with. AVOID.


----------



## Mega Man

I have had the exact opposite experience. They were great.

Also iirc you can buy individual cables from Seasonic. ( but I could be wrong )


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I have had the exact opposite experience. They were great.
> 
> Also iirc you can buy individual cables from Seasonic. ( but I could be wrong )


Never heard of cables from Seasonic themself if that is what you mean?


----------



## Mega Man

They used to be listed on the website. Although I don't sees them now. I think we need a confirmation from @Sea Sonic Rep


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi MegaMan,
Yes, that is correct. Our USA office used to have cables for sale but no longer. All Seasonic cables in USA are now sold by www.btosinte.com
Cheers


----------



## Mega Man

That may be worth putting in the op


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That may be worth putting in the op


AMD_Freak has not been online since 2013, think this club needs a new owner.
I would not mind running this club if no one else wants to.


----------



## Qazme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi MegaMan,
> Yes, that is correct. Our USA office used to have cables for sale but no longer. All Seasonic cables in USA are now sold by www.btosinte.com
> Cheers


This is 110% correct. Contacted Seasonic USA this morning about a full set of replacement cables for my SS-860XP2 (Platinum old style) and was directed to BTOS in California. Within 10 minutes - via email mind you- George over there had me sorted out on which ones I needed. I placed the order and they are on there way to me via USPS priority. Super easy to deal with and get the correct cabling.

For anyone needing the page to look:
http://www.btosinte.com/Cables-for-PS2-power-supply_c7.htm

Cost me ~$54 for a full set of factory cables. They've been top notch, yet another reason I'm glad to do business with Seasonic and the coops.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep




----------



## Sangrial

my X-650 is plagued by coil whine


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi,
Is the noise at stand by or during usage?
At what distance from the PSU do you hear the noise?


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi,
> Is the noise at stand by or during usage?
> At what distance from the PSU do you hear the noise?


Standing next to the case you can hear it pretty well (the buzzing). CPU Load 10-30% when checked


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi,
Does the PSU make the same noise when at StandBy?
What is your location? Please send PM to me.
Thanks


----------



## Rob27shred

Not sure if I can still get added or not since AMD_Freak has not signed into OCN since 2013 but I'm giving it a go!


----------



## Dan-H

Family has three X-650s. Two are in the Dell XPS 8700s with stock clocked i7 4770s and one with a GTX 760, the other a GTX 770.

Here is one, I think with the GTX 770. they both look the same











The third is in my sig rig,


----------



## firefoxx04

Just purchased an X 850 to replace my aging OCZ 750W









My OCZ psu is making strange electronic noises and the fan is always spinning (not too loud though.) This psu will finally make my PC damn quiet (noctua D15 and phanteks case fans).


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Thank you for purchasing Seasonic!!


----------



## firefoxx04

Just keep producing high quality power supplies and I'll keep buying them.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep




----------



## Elrick

This is a question here for the Sea Sonic Rep here on OCN;

Just received my spanking Brand New SS-750XP2S Snow Silent 750W power supply and I have this real BASIC question here for you.

Please don't laugh, this power supply has all the markings indicating that it should be placed at the bottom of my The Fractal Design Define R5 case.

The power supply if installed shows that it has to have the internal white fan facing up, is that correct?

Normally with every power supply I've bought and installed into my cases the fan(s) were always positioned downwards as an intake at the bottom of the case but this time I would like some confirmation from an actual Seasonic Rep, whether it's incorrect to install this power supply with the fan facing upwards, inside my case?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Just received my spanking Brand New SS-750XP2S Snow Silent 750W power supply and I have this real BASIC question here for you.
> 
> Please don't laugh, this power supply has all the markings indicating that it should be placed at the bottom of my The Fractal Design Define R5 case.
> 
> The power supply if installed shows that it has to have the internal white fan facing up, is that correct?
> 
> Normally with every power supply I've bought and installed into my cases the fan(s) were always positioned downwards as an intake at the bottom of the case but this time I would like some confirmation from an actual Seasonic Rep, whether it's incorrect to install this power supply with the fan facing upwards, inside my case?


It does not matter which way it faces as long as it gets some air.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does not matter which way it faces as long as it gets some air.


Thank you Shilka, so which position would you use if this was your Power Supply inside your R5 Case?

Just need to know if having the fan facing downwards would get fresher air from outside to cool it's internals, rather than recycling inside warm case air to cool the power supply?


----------



## Himo5

Sea Sonic Rep recently dealt with a similar question to this in another thread.


----------



## Dan-H

I have my x-650 pulling cool air from the bottom of the case. Otherwise it would be pulling hot air from inside where the graphics card lives.

Fan is set to run always (vs silent hybrid) but I can't hear the fan because it is so quiet.


----------



## ZazzaZ

Hi, I know this have probably been asked before but I need to know if the X-760 cables are compatible with the newer X-750. My PSU is about to fail and I'm not certainly eager to do all the cabling again. Many thanks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ*
> 
> Hi, I know this have probably been asked before but I need to know if the X-760 cables are compatible with the newer X-750. My PSU is about to fail and I'm not certainly eager to do all the cabling again. Many thanks.


They are not so sory but you are going to have to take the machine apart.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ*
> 
> Hi, I know this have probably been asked before but I need to know if the X-760 cables are compatible with the newer X-750. My PSU is about to fail and I'm not certainly eager to do all the cabling again. Many thanks.


The X760 has a KM2 cable set while the 750 has a KM3 set, which has different cables for PCI-E and CPU. Here's the pinout for the X850KM3, which has the same cables as the X750:





(There's also a 4/4 split CPU cable in the set with the same pinout as the 8pin cable.)

Here's an older, upside-down, pinout for KM2 PCI-E and CPU cables:


----------



## ZazzaZ

So as Shilka said I will have to tear down the PC....







...Many thanks...


----------



## Himo5

The 24 pin ATX cable and the SATA and Peripheral Power cables are the same in KM2 and KM3 - although SATA and PP are black ribbon cables in KM3 - so it's only the CPU and PCIE cables that are different. The split, 4/4 version of the CPU cable in KM2 looks the same but the 12 Volt and Ground wires are switched in the KM3 version and these are definitely not interchangeable.


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> The 24 pin ATX cable and the SATA and Peripheral Power cables are the same in KM2 and KM3 - although SATA and PP are black ribbon cables in KM3 - so it's only the CPU and PCIE cables that are different. The split, 4/4 version of the CPU cable in KM2 looks the same but the 12 Volt and Ground wires are switched in the KM3 version and these are definitely not interchangeable.


Maybe, if you can spare a moment of your time, you can help with my issue. I have the PSU connected to a powerstrip with indipendent switches. Sometimes, and It's been happening for the past few months, when I hit the main switch and then try to power up the PC nothing happens. If I turn the PSU on and of from its indipendent switch, and sometimes I have to do it two or three times, then the PC would start by itself and go along as if there isn't any kind of problem. I'm quite certain the PSU is about to fail but I'm afraid I could damage some components doing so until unavoidable death will finally come. The only thing left to try is to plug the PSU cable directly to the wall socket but I recently threw the old powerstrip into the bin and bought a better one so I doubt this can resolve the problem. Also it's still under warranty until November but can't do without PC waiting for Seasonic to RMA the component. Hope I made myself clear enough. Thanks a lot for yout time. Best regards.


----------



## Himo5

Have you tried a different cable from the powerstrip to the PSU? It sounds like a fracture gradually being worn in a multi-strand cable.


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> The 24 pin ATX cable and the SATA and Peripheral Power cables are the same in KM2 and KM3 - although SATA and PP are black ribbon cables in KM3 - so it's only the CPU and PCIE cables that are different. The split, 4/4 version of the CPU cable in KM2 looks the same but the 12 Volt and Ground wires are switched in the KM3 version and these are definitely not interchangeable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Have you tried a different cable from the powerstrip to the PSU? It sounds like a fracture gradually being worn in a multi-strand cable.


It's one the few other experiments I'm about to try. Gonna buy a new cable today and give it a few days. Hope you're right about that. Will let you know. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Himo5

There used to be cables like that for kettles and other domestic appliances. You may have one to try that you can swap with it.


----------



## eastexas

@ZazzaZ My 750 was doing the same thing after exactly one year of use. It is failing but Seasonic stood by their product. I would rma that thing. Took only six days to get mine back. They just sent me a new one.Was a simple process but I understand not wanting to be without your pc.

Guess I should get off my lazy butt and take a pic of the several x-series I own so I can be added to the list.


----------



## eastexas

While I am here. How hard is it to completely disassemble a 850 or 750 for paint or powdercoat?


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> There used to be cables like that for kettles and other domestic appliances. You may have one to try that you can swap with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> @ZazzaZ My 750 was doing the same thing after exactly one year of use. It is failing but Seasonic stood by their product. I would rma that thing. Took only six days to get mine back. They just sent me a new one.Was a simple process but I understand not wanting to be without your pc.
> 
> Guess I should get off my lazy butt and take a pic of the several x-series I own so I can be added to the list.


Found a cable at work. Tried it with same ending. Instead of switching the powerstrip on and off I hit the PSU switch. Took me three times before it powered the PC on. Still I'm having some doubts about the PSU being the cause. Could be the mobo, even if I don't think it is since the system is stable even if stressed. Could it be the one of the PSU cables ? Could it be a microscopic grain of dust hidden somewhere even if I recently dismantled and cleaned the PC ? Wish I had a spare PSU...


----------



## eastexas

All I can say is you described the exact problem I had. Swapped it out for my spare psu and the problem mediately vanished. RMA the psu and the returned new psu has no problem. This was my experience, troubleshooting and solution to the problem.


----------



## Himo5

The other possibility is a fault in the cable connecting the motherboard and the case Power On Switch. You can test that by seeing if shorting the +/- pins on the F/P header where the Power On Switch connects ever fails to start the PC.


----------



## Mega Man

That is not the only possible issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> There used to be cables like that for kettles and other domestic appliances. You may have one to try that you can swap with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> @ZazzaZ My 750 was doing the same thing after exactly one year of use. It is failing but Seasonic stood by their product. I would rma that thing. Took only six days to get mine back. They just sent me a new one.Was a simple process but I understand not wanting to be without your pc.
> 
> Guess I should get off my lazy butt and take a pic of the several x-series I own so I can be added to the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found a cable at work. Tried it with same ending. Instead of switching the powerstrip on and off I hit the PSU switch. Took me three times before it powered the PC on. Still I'm having some doubts about the PSU being the cause. Could be the mobo, even if I don't think it is since the system is stable even if stressed. Could it be the one of the PSU cables ? Could it be a microscopic grain of dust hidden somewhere even if I recently dismantled and cleaned the PC ? Wish I had a spare PSU...
Click to expand...

It is possible the mobo is bad, however unlikely, it sounds like psu has failed


----------



## ZazzaZ

I had this insane thought this morning while going to work. What if it's the dear old Lamptron FC Touch, my fan controller, the culprit ? it's been giving some problem lately, namely forgetting a couple of fans settings everytime I boot. And It's the only component I can point out as faulty. Now I've unplugged it...we'll see in the next few days...


----------



## Mega Man

no matter what the problem is, time to buy a aquaero !~


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no matter what the problem is, time to buy a aquaero !~


Probably the best but it's a bit of an overkill just to control six case fans...and way out of my budget...


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! Just wanted to give you guys the heads up that I am selling my custom Seasonic X-650 in our marketplace. PM me if interested in the MDPC sleeved cables as I am selling those separately for the right price.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1590395/full-system-part-out-rip-caselabs-sm8-white-noise


----------



## eastexas

@Ragster re and white are not my colors but that psu looks awesome. Was wondering if you would share how you went about getting it to look like that? I would be very grateful for any insight you will give. Thanks


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> @Ragster re and white are not my colors but that psu looks awesome. Was wondering if you would share how you went about getting it to look like that? I would be very grateful for any insight you will give. Thanks


I used vynal wrap around the PSU. I got the sticker made at a professional printer place. For the sleeving I used MDPC-X sleeving. It was a lot of work and money but I think the result was exactly the way I wanted it to look.


----------



## eastexas

Thanks for the response. Do not suppose you still have the file you had printed?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Do not suppose you still have the file you had printed?


I actually dont think so. I believe i do have extra stickers though. I know you dont like red but if you did i would send you one.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi All, a quick note on which way the fan should face.....

Very true is... as long as it gets enough air....

We believe how you use the fan control is a determining factor.

If you will set the PSU to HYBRID where at lower loads, the fan is not spinning, then the PSU fan should face UP.
If the PSU is mounted on the top part of the case, then you must make sure there is enough case ventilation above the PSU, else the fan should face DOWN.

If you use the PSU fan control on NORMAL where the fan is always spinning, then you can face the fan in any direction you wish, provided there is good ventilation for the PSU.
In this case, if the PSU is at the bottom of the case, many may prefer to face the PSU DOWN if the case provides bottom vent holes so the PSU can take in cooler outside air.


----------



## eastexas

Wow, that is a mighty generous offer but I would rather someone who has a red build get it. It really is nice of you to make the offer though. If my build was red I would be all over it. Now that I have seen yours though I think I can whip it up on photoshop. I only asked if you had the file to save time. You have a really nice build and I hate to see you part it out but I also understand times change.Still, a build you can be proud of.

Thanks again for taking the time to answer my questions and for and for the offer of the sticker.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> Wow, that is a mighty generous offer but I would rather someone who has a red build get it. It really is nice of you to make the offer though. If my build was red I would be all over it. Now that I have seen yours though I think I can whip it up on photoshop. I only asked if you had the file to save time. You have a really nice build and I hate to see you part it out but I also understand times change.Still, a build you can be proud of.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to answer my questions and for and for the offer of the sticker.


Hey thanks for the compliment. One more thing is to check the psu sticker thread. I think that is where i got my file before i revised it a little.


----------



## eastexas

I will check it out


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ*
> 
> I had this insane thought this morning while going to work. What if it's the dear old Lamptron FC Touch, my fan controller, the culprit ? it's been giving some problem lately, namely forgetting a couple of fans settings everytime I boot. And It's the only component I can point out as faulty. Now I've unplugged it...we'll see in the next few days...


Just an update. Now I can rule out the fan controller and case fans too. Let's see if CMOS reset was worth a try.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ*
> 
> Maybe, if you can spare a moment of your time, you can help with my issue. I have the PSU connected to a powerstrip with indipendent switches. Sometimes, and It's been happening for the past few months, when I hit the main switch and then try to power up the PC nothing happens. If I turn the PSU on and of from its indipendent switch, and sometimes I have to do it two or three times, then the PC would start by itself and go along as if there isn't any kind of problem. I'm quite certain the PSU is about to fail but I'm afraid I could damage some components doing so until unavoidable death will finally come. The only thing left to try is to plug the PSU cable directly to the wall socket but I recently threw the old powerstrip into the bin and bought a better one so I doubt this can resolve the problem. Also it's still under warranty until November but can't do without PC waiting for Seasonic to RMA the component. Hope I made myself clear enough. Thanks a lot for yout time. Best regards.


I have been having this same'ish problem.

Going along gaming, computer insta-dies goes black computer won't even try to power on, I have to unplug for a few hours then it comes back on just fine..


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I have been having this same'ish problem.
> 
> Going along gaming, computer insta-dies goes black computer won't even try to power on, I have to unplug for a few hours then it comes back on just fine..


I'm about to RMA the PSU. I noticed that when the PC doesn't power up at first try the VGA cards debug leds are off and that means no power comin' through. I even tried with a different mobo and cpu. Tried to unplug all the components and external peripherals one at a time. Same results. The last time it happened I unplugged the Psu and hold the PC power on Button for a good 30 seconds. It has worked fine in the last few days but that means there's an overcharged capacitator somewhere. Bye.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZazzaZ*
> 
> I'm about to RMA the PSU. I noticed that when the PC doesn't power up at first try the VGA cards debug leds are off and that means no power comin' through. I even tried with a different mobo and cpu. Tried to unplug all the components and external peripherals one at a time. Same results. The last time it happened I unplugged the Psu and hold the PC power on Button for a good 30 seconds. It has worked fine in the last few days but that means there's an overcharged capacitator somewhere. Bye.


it is rather nice how painless the RMA process is at least?








im sending mine in too I guess after 5 years with no problems its finally time LOL


----------



## seasonic rep

Hi guys,

I'm really sorry about your problem. Mind to send us an email at [email protected] to check if we can do anything for you before RMA.

Thank you.

Best Regards,


----------



## wils07

Hey guys I'm now the owner of a seasonic x 1250w after many problems with evga psu`s








Anyway my quick question is on a full shutdown or sometimes on a system reboot I get a loud click, is this normal?
Stupid question I know but its just something ive noticed.
Cheers Wils


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wils07*
> 
> Hey guys I'm now the owner of a seasonic x 1250w after many problems with evga psu`s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway my quick question is on a full shutdown or sometimes on a system reboot I get a loud click, is this normal?
> Stupid question I know but its just something ive noticed.
> Cheers Wils


The click noise is the relay switch so yes its normal.


----------



## hurricane28

I never heard this and i have an seasonic rebrand. Cooler Master V850.


----------



## wils07

Cool I thought it was normal as it does it every time
Also could anyone confirm that the newer 1250w has fixed the no boot issue that seemed to plague the power supplys a few years back? Seems there are two versions of the psu a 2012 x1250w "discontinued" and a newer 2014 ss x 1250w?

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=309

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=390
Cheers


----------



## ZazzaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> it is rather nice how painless the RMA process is at least?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sending mine in too I guess after 5 years with no problems its finally time LOL


Really hope they're sending a new one since mine it's discontinued.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wils07*
> 
> Cool I thought it was normal as it does it every time
> Also could anyone confirm that the newer 1250w has fixed the no boot issue that seemed to plague the power supplys a few years back? Seems there are two versions of the psu a 2012 x1250w "discontinued" and a newer 2014 ss x 1250w?
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=309
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=390
> Cheers


Psus don't boot. They are on or off


----------



## wils07

Ha ha very true


----------



## AlienPrime173

Had my PSU for about 7 months now... 1200 XP3 Platinum

Best Seasonic PSU i have ever owned!












System is getting a makeover right now but will have updated pics soon!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep




----------



## AlienPrime173

Also i find that seasonic doesn't advertise this much, But the PSU's they sell are often way under rated. (For example i ran an X650 Gold for about a year and a bit on a server that idles around 375w and loads at 805w


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienPrime173*
> 
> Also i find that seasonic doesn't advertise this much, But the PSU's they sell are often way under rated. (For example i ran an X650 Gold for about a year and a bit on a server that idles around 375w and loads at 805w


it's not underrated.

Most modern psu's have an efficiency of 80-90% when converting from AC power to DC power. 650watts @ 80% efficiency means it would pull 780 watts from the wall. Generally speaking as long as the power supply can stay cool, it can support a higher wattage than its rated for at the expense of efficiency.


----------



## AlienPrime173

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it's not underrated.
> 
> Most modern psu's have an efficiency of 80-90% when converting from AC power to DC power. 650watts @ 80% efficiency means it would pull 780 watts from the wall. Generally speaking as long as the power supply can stay cool, it can support a higher wattage than its rated for at the expense of efficiency.


guess that makes a lot of sense. Still nice to see my 650 was supplying up to 805w and never had a hiccup. Seasonic is the only PSU i will ever buy now. I think the 1200w XP3 Platinum will last me a while


----------



## Mega Man

Also peak vs load is a huge difference
Most psus also have headroom


----------



## khanmein

how to clean my PSU fan without void warranty? thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> how to clean my PSU fan without void warranty? thanks.


Hold a vacuum cleaner above it and suck the dust out of it but make sure the fan doesn't spin otherwise it can be damaged. You can put a stick or something in the holes to prevent the fan from spinning.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hold a vacuum cleaner above it and suck the dust out of it but make sure the fan doesn't spin otherwise it can be damaged. You can put a stick or something in the holes to prevent the fan from spinning.


LMAO, vacuum cleaner will cause electric static. i'm not gonna do that..

how bout use the petrol station tyre pressure to blow?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> LMAO, vacuum cleaner will cause electric static. i'm not gonna do that..
> 
> how bout use the petrol station tyre pressure to blow?


No they don't.. i use them to clean out my PC all the time and never had any problems with it.

You can try that yes.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No they don't.. i use them to clean out my PC all the time and never had any problems with it.
> 
> You can try that yes.


are u kidding or not??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> are u kidding or not??


No i am serious.. of course you CAN damage some components but i use a small brush on the end of the hose so it doesn't make direct contact with the delicate components.

Its probably better if you blow the dust out with compressor but since i do not own one i use the vacuum cleaner instead.


----------



## Mega Man

Both can cause static. Air compressors are worse as there is more moisture in the air that is usually not removed properly/completely


----------



## Himo5

I use the foot pump from the beach lilo that can be set to either blow or suck.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both can cause static. Air compressors are worse as there is more moisture in the air that is usually not removed properly/completely


Yes indeed. I bought canned air once but that is also not an option since there is some kind of fluid coming with the air and i don't trust that..

How do you usually clean your PC from dust?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both can cause static. Air compressors are worse as there is more moisture in the air that is usually not removed properly/completely


what's the best proper way to do it? any suggestion? thanks.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both can cause static. Air compressors are worse as there is more moisture in the air that is usually not removed properly/completely


actually the opposite mate. Drier air makes static more apparent. Also the reason you don't zap the Jesus out of you in the summer time when touching metal, but you do in the winter time. Dew point is lower and more likely to arc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes indeed. I bought canned air once but that is also not an option since there is some kind of fluid coming with the air and i don't trust that..
> 
> How do you usually clean your PC from dust?


Any gas when compressed becomes a liquid. When you buy a can of compressed air and you squirt it upside down what you are seeing is liquid co2, also the reason its really cold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> what's the best proper way to do it? any suggestion? thanks.


There is no best way. There are only ways to do it. Some people will use compressed air. Some people will use a blower fan, or vacuum.

I personally take my computer into the garage fire up my automotive air compressor, and blow it out. I don't do this while the computer is running, so a little bit of moisture isn't going to kill anything. I let it sit for an hour to dry and then I go back to business as usual. I've never had a problem doing this over my 25 some years dealing with computers.


----------



## khanmein

@ebducan like i mentioned earlier automotive air compressor is the best bet. thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both can cause static. Air compressors are worse as there is more moisture in the air that is usually not removed properly/completely
> 
> 
> 
> actually the opposite mate. Drier air makes static more apparent. Also the reason you don't zap the Jesus out of you in the summer time when touching metal, but you do in the winter time. Dew point is lower and more likely to arc.
Click to expand...

You and I are talking different types of moisture.
I am talking about squirtting water on your board

You are taking about humidity.

I nor any of the data centers I work in would allow it.

By the way "ideal" humidity in data center is approx 30%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes indeed. I bought canned air once but that is also not an option since there is some kind of fluid coming with the air and i don't trust that..
> 
> How do you usually clean your PC from dust?
> 
> 
> 
> Any gas when compressed becomes a liquid. When you buy a can of compressed air and you squirt it upside down what you are seeing is liquid co2, also the reason its really cold.
Click to expand...

He is correct hurr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> what's the best proper way to do it? any suggestion? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no best way. There are only ways to do it. Some people will use compressed air. Some people will use a blower fan, or vacuum.
> 
> I personally take my computer into the garage fire up my automotive air compressor, and blow it out. I don't do this while the computer is running, so a little bit of moisture isn't going to kill anything. I let it sit for an hour to dry and then I go back to business as usual. I've never had a problem doing this over my 25 some years dealing with computers.
Click to expand...

Small air compressors usually don't have puddles of water laying in the bottom of them. Maybe it is just due to my background in automotive but when I hear "automotive air compressor" all I see is a massive air tank

If only I could show people the kind of water that used to come out of some of the places I used to work in... (I would be sparying it through my tools for minutes on end)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> @ebducan like i mentioned earlier automotive air compressor is the best bet. thanks.


No its not. It is the worse way.

I use a shop vacation, but I also know how to protect against static shock while doing it

Safest way is data vac.

I never said it was perfect. Just safest


----------



## hurricane28

Yep, and if you are too scared you can ground your case with some metal wire to something that makes contact to the ground so in a case of static electricity it gets uncharged though that cable.

Speaking of static, i recall that i called Cooler Master about my PSU that went bad on me and asked them if its okay to blow out the dust from my PSU with compressor. The tech answered that its okay as long as you use dry air, that means that you have to use an compressor that doesn't use lubricating oil to prevent the tank from rusting. They have a stainless steel tank.


----------



## Mega Man

Not a complete definition of dry air fyi. Tbh I never heard dry air used to mean anything about oil


----------



## Dan-H

Oil is often present in garage compressors, and it doesn't hurt air tools so it isn't an issue.

For any fine detail work I use two inline filters and a hose that only uses filtered air. One filter before it goes into the hose, and one on the other end of the hose before it goes to a sprayer.

Both have a site glass and I've never seen oil or water in the first filter. Good thing I live in the arid west and some someplace humid like Alabama.

TBH, I've never used it to clean computer parts, it is more for air brush type work where clean air is important. a little oil mist would be bad, and extra moisture also not good.

I don't see any issue using it to blow out the dust bunnies in a computer and I might do that next time instead of the compressed air cans.


----------



## MysticCoyote

I have a build with a X-1250 as the power supply. I'm moving this build from a Antec P280 case to a Cooler Master HAF XB Evo. The HAF is smaller and does not need as long of a cable run (only 12-15 inches) as the P280. So just for the fun of it I thought I'd build a custom power cable. Can someone point me to a guild to build a 18+10-Pin to 24-Pin cable...thanks


----------



## Mega Man

That is for you to find (there are several pinouts on ocn too )

There are a few revisions fyi. One amazing thing about seasonic is they will email you a pin out if you ask them to.

Please note if you don't understand electronics/ wiring either read up till you do and you feel comfortable or DO NOT attempt it. You can ruin everything if you are not careful


----------



## MysticCoyote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That is for you to find (there are several pinouts on ocn too )
> 
> There are a few revisions fyi. One amazing thing about seasonic is they will email you a pin out if you ask them to.
> 
> Please note if you don't understand electronics/ wiring either read up till you do and you feel comfortable or DO NOT attempt it. You can ruin everything if you are not careful


Already found it, but thanks for the help...


----------



## SlammiN

Ok question for people who know more about electrics than myself.

I have a Seasonic X1050 Gold that's suffered a surge due to a power cut on a new estate I live on, which was enough to kill a load of my sticks of ram off.

The power supply itself exhibits no problems at all and runs all my stuff fine.

Am I ok still running this thing as it is? I have had no problems as of yet at all, but I don't know enough about how power supplies work to know if it's safe.

Thanks for advice


----------



## Mega Man

Should be just fine in most cases.

Your psu is rated to at least 240v. And it has safeties built in that protect from overvoltage.

It could be bad but I doubt it test on a old pc


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Should be just fine


Great! Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

I suffered from ffs (fat finger syndrome) i edited it for more info for you


----------



## Dan-H

Newegg has the X-650 on sale for $80 after $15 rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088&Tpk=N82E16817151088

It has been a while since I've seen this priced around $80 so I thought I'd share with the club.


----------



## Mega Man

Tyvm I appreciate it


----------



## Dan-H

Hopefully I'm not annoying the X-series club, but Newegg now has the SS 760XP2 platinum on sale for $85 after MIR.

details here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1612743/newegg-seasonic-ss-760xp2-760w-platinum-psu-85-after-mir/0_30


----------



## Dan-H

Looks like seasonic is trying to move some inventory to make room for the Primes.

X-850 for $80 after rebate?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1613415/newegg-seasonic-x-series-x-850-80-after-rebate-10-11-shellschocker/0_30


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Looks like seasonic is trying to move some inventory to make room for the Primes.
> 
> X-850 for $80 after rebate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1613415/newegg-seasonic-x-series-x-850-80-after-rebate-10-11-shellschocker/0_30


They have the 750 prime for about the same price.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> They have the 750 prime for about the same price.


750 prime is $110 ( and sold out at this price) x-850 is $80.


----------



## Drake87

Thinking about picking up the x850. Would it be enough for 2 Amd furys? Or should I look at the 1050?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake87*
> 
> Thinking about picking up the x850. Would it be enough for 2 Amd furys? Or should I look at the 1050?


yeah if u not going to overclocking crazy but i suggest go for above 1k for more headroom.


----------



## Drake87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> yeah if u not going to overclocking crazy but i suggest go for above 1k for more headroom.


Thanks. I have store credit at jet.com so I have to get it there. Doesn't look like they have the 1050 watt so I'll probably get this rosewill quark 1000. According to johnnyguru it's a solid unit.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake87*
> 
> Thanks. I have store credit at jet.com so I have to get it there. Doesn't look like they have the 1050 watt so I'll probably get this rosewill quark 1000. According to johnnyguru it's a solid unit.


not too shabby & good luck. cheers.


----------



## Dan-H

Newegg has the X650 on a shellshocker sale for $49.99 after MIR ( $64.99 less $15 mail in rebate ).

I am a nut but I picked up another one for my HTPC build I plan to do this summer.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1619716/newegg-seasonic-x-series-x650-gold-49-99-after-15-mir-shellshocker-dec-31-only/0_30


----------



## DreamReaver

I recently purchased the Seasonic X750 and i am having an issue and i would greatly apreciate any help. The problem is that every time i use the Normal fan mode, resulting in the fan spinning constatnly, i hear a low humming pulsating noise from the fan. I think that the noise is not from a problematic fan but from the air that comes through the honeycomb grill at the top. The noise started happening after a few days of use and it stops if i cover the honeycomb grill. I tried to tighten the screws on the PSU exept the screw that has the warranty sticker on it but the problem persists. I am starting to think that there is something wrong with the air turbulence inside my case that has something to do with the hoeycomb grill of the PSU. My case is a Corsair Graphite 780T. The noise is not audible from every angle and this is something that bothers me a lot. I tried to reroute cables, boot with only the PSU and CPU fans but the problem is still there. When i put the PSU on hybrid it's dead silent. Any help or advice would be greatly apreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamReaver*
> 
> I recently purchased the Seasonic X750 and i am having an issue and i would greatly apreciate any help. The problem is that every time i use the Normal fan mode, resulting in the fan spinning constatnly, i hear a low humming pulsating noise from the fan. I think that the noise is not from a problematic fan but from the air that comes through the honeycomb grill at the top. The noise started happening after a few days of use and it stops if i cover the honeycomb grill. I tried to tighten the screws on the PSU exept the screw that has the warranty sticker on it but the problem persists. I am starting to think that there is something wrong with the air turbulence inside my case that has something to do with the hoeycomb grill of the PSU. My case is a Corsair Graphite 780T. The noise is not audible from every angle and this is something that bothers me a lot. I tried to reroute cables, boot with only the PSU and CPU fans but the problem is still there. When i put the PSU on hybrid it's dead silent. Any help or advice would be greatly apreciated. Thanks in advance.


try use hybrid mode or RMA the unit.

currently, i'm using hybrid mode with my X-750 KM3.


----------



## DreamReaver

Thank you for your reply.
Yes, the Hybrid mode does not produce any noise but the fact that maybe my PSU is not working as it should still concerns me. By the way I live in Cyprus and if i RMA the unit, it will be months before i get the replacement, which is also an issue for me. Do you have the same problem with your PSU? Could you please do a small test and inform me?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamReaver*
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> Yes, the Hybrid mode does not produce any noise but the fact that maybe my PSU is not working as it should still concerns me. By the way I live in Cyprus and if i RMA the unit, it will be months before i get the replacement, which is also an issue for me. Do you have the same problem with your PSU? Could you please do a small test and inform me?


i'm using normal mode for around 2 years & i don't face the issue that u mentioned but i had a very small minor issue with very small mild coil-whine if under-load like e.g. light browsing chrome & idle etc.

this scenario happened once awhile but once u loaded up some videos or play any games the noise will be disappeared.

i heard about the honeycomb issue with majority seasonic series. i'm using hybrid mode for around few months so far so good. my unit is almost 3 yrs.


----------



## DreamReaver

Ok, i will put it on Hybrid and forget about it. One last question: I know how Hybrid mode works but even when i play intense games the fan does not start. I mean, when playing something heavy like Witcher 3, the hybrid fan should turn on but it doesn't. Does that means that my case has good airflow, does it mean that i am not stressing the PSU enough in order for hybrid to kick in? How can i stress my PSU in order to see if hybrid mode works? I tried 3DMark but still nothing, the fan does not start.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamReaver*
> 
> Ok, i will put it on Hybrid and forget about it. One last question: I know how Hybrid mode works but even when i play intense games the fan does not start. I mean, when playing something heavy like Witcher 3, the hybrid fan should turn on but it doesn't. Does that means that my case has good airflow, does it mean that i am not stressing the PSU enough in order for hybrid to kick in? How can i stress my PSU in order to see if hybrid mode works? I tried 3DMark but still nothing, the fan does not start.


yeah, no need to be worried. enjoy your games & benchmark. by the way, your country ambient temperature is lower than mine quite a lot.

my ambient is around 30~34°c & i just using panasonic bayu 5 ceiling fan (EOL model) w/o air cond.

https://seasonic.com/faq/


----------



## DreamReaver

Thank you for everything my friend.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamReaver*
> 
> I recently purchased the Seasonic X750 and i am having an issue and i would greatly apreciate any help. The problem is that every time i use the Normal fan mode, resulting in the fan spinning constatnly, i hear a low humming pulsating noise from the fan. I think that the noise is not from a problematic fan but from the air that comes through the honeycomb grill at the top. The noise started happening after a few days of use and it stops if i cover the honeycomb grill. I tried to tighten the screws on the PSU exept the screw that has the warranty sticker on it but the problem persists. I am starting to think that there is something wrong with the air turbulence inside my case that has something to do with the hoeycomb grill of the PSU. My case is a Corsair Graphite 780T. The noise is not audible from every angle and this is something that bothers me a lot. I tried to reroute cables, boot with only the PSU and CPU fans but the problem is still there. When i put the PSU on hybrid it's dead silent. Any help or advice would be greatly apreciated. Thanks in advance.


Hello,

Thank you for your message and sorry for this issue.
May I suggest you to check our online article on how to install your PSU depending of the model. It can help to take advantage of the hybrid system.
Also, it can happen that sometimes, honeycomb of both PSU and case will create a noise. It's annoying but not dangerous for your PSU or fan. If you have any other question or need any assistance, pleasecontact us anytime and we will be glad to help.

Thank you.
Best Regards,


----------



## DreamReaver

Thank you for the link but fortunately i know how to mount a PSU along with the rest of the components. I am 37 years old and i am building PC's since 1995









It's just this honeycomb grill might not be the best solution for a PSU of this price range. I got it and i will propably keep it but please consider reading this:
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Effects-of-Grill-Patterns-on-Fan-Performance-Noise-107/

It is an article with tests and results about the effects of different grill patterns that are mounted on PC fans.You will find it interesting and you might reconsider changing the honeycomb with something better in your future models.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamReaver*
> 
> Thank you for everything my friend.


u're welcome & just use hybrid mode since they invented for a purpose & we pay premium price to fully utilize the technology too.

i personally don't like seasonic honeycomb grill design & can't even clean the fan (void warranty)


----------



## xnorbi

Hello, I just purcahsed used Seasonic X-660 PSU. Can anyone check when this PSU was build? The Serial number is: R1104BA140240207
Thank you


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnorbi*
> 
> Hello, I just purcahsed used Seasonic X-660 PSU. Can anyone check when this PSU was build? The Serial number is: R1104BA140240207
> Thank you


Hello,

Thank you for your purchase of our X-Series 660.
Your power supply has been manufactured in April 2011 according to the serial number.
If you have any other question, you can PM here or email us by our contact form available here.

Thank you.
Best Regards,


----------



## EDNAT

Hello i have Seasonic x-650 gold modular psu , looking for sleeved cables can i use Corsair Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit, Type 4 (gen. 3) ? If no what cables will fit ?


----------



## Mega Man

Afaik no corsair cables will work out of the box ( mainly mobo plugs, iirc the 6 pins are the same, but DO NOT QUOTE ME ON THIS ).

But you just have to rein them iirc, but I don't know which version it is, sorry


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDNAT*
> 
> Hello i have Seasonic x-650 gold modular psu , looking for sleeved cables can i use Corsair Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit, Type 4 (gen. 3) ? If no what cables will fit ?


Hello,

Corsair cables won't be compatible with our power supply. I may suggest you to check our partner Cablemod if you need any high quality sleeved cables.

Thank you.
Best Regards.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDNAT*
> 
> Hello i have Seasonic x-650 gold modular psu , looking for sleeved cables can i use Corsair Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit, Type 4 (gen. 3) ? If no what cables will fit ?


Corsair cables wont fit on the X series but CableMod has cables for the X series
https://cablemod.com/products/?filter_series=se-series


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Should have joined this a while ago:



and you can see it here:


----------



## Simkin

Seems like my X-1250 have gotten the Cold Boot issue like many others have with their X-Series, after 2 years of usage. Its the first model, not XM2.

I bought it second hand unopened without receipt so no warranty for me, and i opened it up just to see if i could see any obvious reason for it to fail on cold boot.

Sometime it starts fine for couple of days, but most of the time it fails after being off over night, and i need to use the power switch on the back of the unit to be able to start the pc.

Im actually quite disapointed that an expensive top of the line unit like this have this failure, this was quite an expensive psu here in Norway.

EVGA G2 1600W is next for me now.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Seems like my X-1250 have gotten the Cold Boot issue like many others have with their X-Series, after 2 years of usage. Its the first model, not XM2.
> 
> I bought it second hand unopened without receipt so no warranty for me, and i opened it up just to see if i could see any obvious reason for it to fail on cold boot.
> 
> Sometime it starts fine for couple of days, but most of the time it fails after being off over night, and i need to use the power switch on the back of the unit to be able to start the pc.
> 
> Im actually quite disapointed that an expensive top of the line unit like this have this failure, this was quite an expensive psu here in Norway.
> 
> EVGA G2 1600W is next for me now.


You dont need a 1600 watts PSU its massive overkill unless you have plans for a 4 way SLI or Crossfire card setup
Another thing is the G2 has no hybrid fan mode so if you want that option you either have to go lower then the 1000 watt G2 or pick a P2 or T2 instead.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Seems like my X-1250 have gotten the Cold Boot issue like many others have with their X-Series, after 2 years of usage. Its the first model, not XM2.
> 
> I bought it second hand unopened without receipt so no warranty for me, and i opened it up just to see if i could see any obvious reason for it to fail on cold boot.
> 
> Sometime it starts fine for couple of days, but most of the time it fails after being off over night, and i need to use the power switch on the back of the unit to be able to start the pc.
> 
> Im actually quite disapointed that an expensive top of the line unit like this have this failure, this was quite an expensive psu here in Norway.
> 
> EVGA G2 1600W is next for me now.


Hello Simkin,

Thank you for your message and sorry for this issue.
Do you think possible to contact us with all info of your power supply (SN number, pictures of the PSU, warranty sticker, etc..) in order to check if we can do anything for you? We will be glad to assist you on this.
About 1600W, like said Shilka, such power wattage is only required for few system based on Quad GPU system or Crossfire. It's probably more than overkill for your needs.

Thank you and once again, sorry for the inconvenience.
Regards,


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hello Simkin,
> 
> Thank you for your message and sorry for this issue.
> Do you think possible to contact us with all info of your power supply (SN number, pictures of the PSU, warranty sticker, etc..) in order to check if we can do anything for you? We will be glad to assist you on this.
> About 1600W, like said Shilka, such power wattage is only required for few system based on Quad GPU system or Crossfire. It's probably more than overkill for your needs.
> 
> Thank you and once again, sorry for the inconvenience.
> Regards,


Hi.

Sure, i can take some picture and send the serialnumber, but the warranty sticker is broken, i opened up, just curious to see if i could see anything in there.

I can do this after getting home from work later today.


----------



## Simkin

I have now sent some photos and written a little on "Contact us by e-mail" on Seasonic site.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I have now sent some photos and written a little on "Contact us by e-mail" on Seasonic site.


Hello Simkin,

Thank you very much.
We will come back to you as soon as possible about this.

Best Regards,


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Seems like my X-1250 have gotten the Cold Boot issue like many others have with their X-Series, after 2 years of usage. Its the first model, not XM2.
> 
> I bought it second hand unopened without receipt so no warranty for me, and i opened it up just to see if i could see any obvious reason for it to fail on cold boot.
> 
> Sometime it starts fine for couple of days, but most of the time it fails after being off over night, and i need to use the power switch on the back of the unit to be able to start the pc.
> 
> Im actually quite disapointed that an expensive top of the line unit like this have this failure, this was quite an expensive psu here in Norway.
> 
> EVGA G2 1600W is next for me now.


yea mine too does the same but i did the mistake of opening it so can't rma it now , wish somebody can tell us what was wrong with these units so that i can fix mine one day hopefully ...

from what i can gather there is a protection chip that is causing this ....


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> yea mine too does the same but i did the mistake of opening it so can't rma it now , wish somebody can tell us what was wrong with these units so that i can fix mine one day hopefully ...
> 
> from what i can gather there is a protection chip that is causing this ....


Hello Invincible20xx,

We do not provide information about internal components or how to repair because of the high voltages that PSU's carry. Also, for legal reason, we can't provide information as we will liable for them.
I'm really sorry for this. When you have any issue, please, do not hesitate to contact us before opening your PSU. We will be glad to assist you about your issue.

Thank you.
Best Regards.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hello Invincible20xx,
> 
> We do not provide information about internal components or how to repair because of the high voltages that PSU's carry. Also, for legal reason, we can't provide information as we will liable for them.
> I'm really sorry for this. When you have any issue, please, do not hesitate to contact us before opening your PSU. We will be glad to assist you about your issue.
> 
> Thank you.
> Best Regards.


it's understandable about the fixing information thing , i do know that you are a good company and does everything in their power to make the customer happy , just wish i hadn't opened that psu up after running out of patience trying to get it rma'ed locally but then again it's not your faulty that i opened it .... just wish it hadn't come to this, maybe one day i will be able to fix the thing, oh well


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

I live in Japan and just bought the 650W version of this power supply.

Japanese power outlets don't have a ground prong, and the PSU came with a ground wire to attach to a ground elsewhere in my apartment. Is this really necessary? I've already been running the PC without it and I've had no issues.

Thank you!


----------



## Mega Man

No, it is not required most grounds in the us are directly attached to the neutral in the breaker box. If your case however starts to shock you, you know why.

Is it a good idea to.... that is a different question


----------



## Hello Man

Hey guys,

Just picked up two Seasonic PSUs yesterday used from a local recycling guy. He had no cables for them, but I wasnt too worried seeing as Seasonic has earned a rep for being pretty resillient.

Anyways, I got them for $15 a piece, so hard to complain there. I got a X650 KM3 and a X660. I tried to do a modified version of the paperclip test with a pinned wire from an older 24 pin cable I had lying around, and neither of the fans spun. However, I know that Seasonic units don't spin up the fans unless there is load.

Hoping to use one of these units to power up a small server and the other a Zencash node, I tried using a multimeter to test output voltages but didn't see anything. Putting my ear to the units I hear what sounds like some faint coil whine, but nothing out of the ordinary. I obviously don't have the original recipts for these things, not sure if there is anything I can do about an RMA, but any ideas? Is there some sort of "no load" power off protection here? Is it worht me dropping 15 bucks for a 24pin cable so I can try them on spare motherboards?


----------



## Himo5

If you've shorted Pin 5(ATX Pin16 Ps-On) on the 5x2Pin PSU outlet marked M/B with one of Pins 1,2 or 3 (ATX Pins 18,19 or 24 Ground) and not found any current with a multimeter when you turned the PSU on I would suppose the unit is not working.


If you do get them going, however, watch out for the different pinout between KM3 and KM X-series PSUs.

The M/B and IDE/SATA outlets are the same but the PCI-E and CPU outlets are the opposite way round.

On the KM versions the ground pins are opposite to the lug and the 12volt pins are adjacent to the lug on both the 4x2 CPU outlet and the 6x2 PCI-E outlets.

On the KM3 versions the 12Volt pins are opposite to the lug and the ground pins are adjacent to the lug on the 4x2 CPU/PCI-E outlets.

If you want to make up your own set of cables I did a pinout showing the differences here.


----------



## Hello Man

This is good to know. I really want these things to work, or at least one of them, but I have a sinking feeling I know why they ended up with the local recycling guy. Either way, it's fun to go there and I almost allways end up buying something I don't need. He had an H100i barely used in box lat time I was there, and a really nice Asus mobo that turned out to have 12 gigs of ram, a 3770k and a 120mm AIO on it. SOmone literally just gave that away inside a random system. Blows me away every time.


----------



## Hello Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hello Man*
> 
> This is good to know. I really want these things to work, or at least one of them, but I have a sinking feeling I know why they ended up with the local recycling guy. Either way, it's fun to go there and I almost allways end up buying something I don't need. He had an H100i barely used in box lat time I was there, and a really nice Asus mobo that turned out to have 12 gigs of ram, a 3770k and a 120mm AIO on it. SOmone literally just gave that away inside a random system. Blows me away every time.


UPDATE: I beleive the X660 works!! Switching around the orientation of the jumper seems to have done the trick. I am having trouble getting accurate readings with a multimeter, but I get a sure sounding "click" with flipping the switch and the fan will even spin momentairlity before shutting off. No such luck from the X650 though, I think she dead.

I think I will buy an X series motherboard cable (18+10 pin) just to test with. Only $15 and a hell of a lot easier than making cables for something that may still be defective.


----------



## Speedster159

Curious. Any problems with the X-760 from history? I search and found none.


----------



## Hello Man

I dont know. The X series was rated as being one of the legendary in terms of performance and reliability. I think an X660 in one review was able to provide 880W before it shut itself off-and it was STILL WITHIN 80+ Silver standards.

UPDATE: THE 660 is WORKING!!!! The 650 is almost certainly defunct.

I had an EVGA molex cable that fit the X660, so I moved the pins around to match the layout and bam-powered a fan up! Biting the bullet and buying a full set of cables I think. Maybe now that its friend works the 650 will decide it outght to.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

I have Seasonic X-1250 XM2 for about 2 years which is OK, no issues with power supply at all, running 3*GPUs and no issues

But what is bothers me is noise of the fan, under 100% load when I do render fan is very very loud, its loudest thing in my PC or case(Caselabs M8 with pedestal), there I have 4*360mm radiators etc and fans I run in rendering at 900-950RPM as max, sometimes I do run fans at 1000-1100RPM but still this PSU fan is just way to loud

Previously I run Enthoo Primo where I have same issue with loud fan on this PSU and several times I thought so my fans are loud etc but when I opened side panel and hear that fan I knew is PSU fan 

Higher ambient temperature plays important role here, in low ambient temperature 16-18°C I just can't hear or fan is just not so loud like at 23-25°C where this fan just is too loud and if you are close to PC I measured 51-55dB just from this PSU 

I thinking to replace there fan or remove grill on this PSU for time being, PSU works which is important for me, I do work from home 

Lowering ambient is no option as I will be not getting AC is way to expensive 

Thanks in advance for any help guys 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## flipicaneze

I know, I noticed it's been awhile since this thread was active. I have two Seasonic X Series, both purchased on eBay. Both of them working well. But I can't find replacement cables for one of them; SS-650KM, as it only came with the 24-pin, EPS and a SATA cable. I did manage to get an oem replacement set of cables for the SS-650KM3, but finding for the KM1 has proven to be difficult, perhaps impossible.

Can anybody help in locating a set?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hello Flipicaneze,

Thank you for your message and in order to assist you the best about these old KM cables, would it be possible to let us know where you are located please?

Best regards,


----------



## flipicaneze

Sea Sonic Rep said:


> Hello Flipicaneze,
> 
> Thank you for your message and in order to assist you the best about these old KM cables, would it be possible to let us know where you are located please?
> 
> Best regards,


All my mail and packages go to my family around Chicago and they ship to me. I currently live in the Philippines.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

flipicaneze said:


> All my mail and packages go to my family around Chicago and they ship to me. I currently live in the Philippines.


Hello,

Well, we have a reseller in the US for our cables but even for him, limited stock of cables for older KM units: https://www.btosinte.com/Cables-for-PS2-power-supply_c7.htm 
After checking, same for our US office or HQ in Taiwan, we currently don't have anymore stock of them as these models have been phased out few years ago now. We are sorry for this. The only options is to make some customs ones. If you have any possibility like this, please drop us an email (support-at-seasonic.com) and we will see how to help you for cable info.

Thank you.
Best Regards,


----------



## Himo5

If it is any help I have the following pinouts for the KM2 and KM3 cable sets which shows the drastic change in the PCIE/EPS connectors from 12 pin connectors with the row of ground wires opposite to the lug to 8 pin connectors with the row of ground wires adjacent to the lug, but apart from that the rest of the cable set remained unchanged. The KM1 cables were for the X650 and X750 Gold PSUs but if you examine the X760 image you will probably see the same outlets as your KM1 unit.


----------



## flipicaneze

Sea Sonic Rep said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well, we have a reseller in the US for our cables but even for him, limited stock of cables for older KM units: https://www.btosinte.com/Cables-for-PS2-power-supply_c7.htm
> After checking, same for our US office or HQ in Taiwan, we currently don't have anymore stock of them as these models have been phased out few years ago now. We are sorry for this. The only options is to make some customs ones. If you have any possibility like this, please drop us an email (support-at-seasonic.com) and we will see how to help you for cable info.
> 
> Thank you.
> Best Regards,


Thank You for your help.

With that said, I was actually thinking of attempting to make my own custom cables for a mini-itx build to reduce down the cable presence (for a lack of a better word). Now the question is where to get the power supply side connectors??


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

flipicaneze said:


> Thank You for your help.
> 
> With that said, I was actually thinking of attempting to make my own custom cables for a mini-itx build to reduce down the cable presence (for a lack of a better word). Now the question is where to get the power supply side connectors??


Hello,

Well, you have up your last post something, else, contact us by email (support-at-seasonic.com) and we will see how we can assist you on this.

Thanks.
Best Regards,


----------



## middydj

don't know how I missed this thread back in 2011 when I purchased my X760! I still use it to this day with my GTX2070.. it powered my gtx570, gtx670,gtx1060. Was thinking about moving up to the seasonic focus gold 650 late summer or so.


----------



## LoneWolf15

middydj said:


> don't know how I missed this thread back in 2011 when I purchased my X760! I still use it to this day with my GTX2070.. it powered my gtx570, gtx670,gtx1060. Was thinking about moving up to the seasonic focus gold 650 late summer or so.


 @middydj There are multiple ways you can do cables.

If you need something specific, I went through https://www.moddiy.com/ in Hong Kong. I did this because after contacting three places, they're the only ones that have the true EPS (8-pin to 8+4 pin) cable I wanted. All other vendors have told me I should get an 8-to-8 and an 8-to-4 pin and just use them that way; I preferred to use the single standard connection on my Seasonic Platinum SS-1000XP. Going through them should be close to you too, so you may be able to ship direct to the Phils (I have family there myself). My cable is en route to me, it just shipped the other day; my new mainboard has EPS power delivery, so I'll be happy to see it. The price was very reasonable in US dollars, so I'm assuming HK dollars would be equally so.

Another vendor if you want an entire custom set (not cheap, but very nice is Mod-One:
https://mod-one.com/custom-pc-cables/

Finally, I'd check out a very favorite long-standing company of mine, FrozenCPU, who carries pretty much the best selection of mod gear here in the States (including cables and cable-making materials):
http://www.frozencpu.com/

I got my Seasonic Platinum 1Kw in a closeout sale of a PC building firm, brand new retail for $100, one of the best purchases I've ever made. It is still the perfect unit for my system, having served through Crossfire and SLI configs. My X-750 Gold went in my SO's system where it also has performed reliably through three system boards and Sandy Bridge, Haswell, and Kaby Lake platforms. I can't think I'd ever buy a power supply from anyone else.


----------



## middydj

Thanks I'm fine on cables. Mine came with a ton and I still have them all. I think the person above had cable issues though.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

the forum update has ruined this thread


----------



## CptAsian

Squall Leonhart said:


> the forum update has ruined this thread


Yeah it broke a lot of OPs but it's getting looked into since it's a widespread issue.


----------

